# GNG Plastic Surgery Hospital Reviews



## Deleted member 576959

Hello,
I wanted to start a thread for Reviews on GNG Hospital I've seen alot of people interested in GNG, but I haven't seen any reviews yet. I wanted to share my initial thoughts.
If anyone else has any reviews, or experiences to contribute I'd love to hear them.

Their Website: http://www.gnghospital.com/en/
_
FWI: If you go to GNG Homepage there will be a box "Download File" it is next to "Get In Touch" Box.
Actually I missed this myself at first, when they updated their English Page. But for anyone seriously considering GNG, I recommend you download the PDF and carefully review it. 
_
The PDF first talks about the building, and shows you Floor by Floor where everything is located, and has nice visuals. Towards the end is where they introduce the doctors, and shows you their credentials and background.
GNG was started by Dr. Yong-Hae Seong and Dr. Do-Jin Hyun because they cared about function equal to aesthetic beauty.

So I'm all booked and I'm flying to Korea the second week of February with my consultation at GNG shortly afterward. I'm pretty certain I am going with GNG because I find it very important to have a nose that is both functional, and beautiful. Reading about GNG and ENT Surgeon for Rhinoplasty made me aware that alot of the clinics I had been considering prior, focus primarily on just the outside beauty of a nose. I also like that they have an Anesthesia Specialist. Having an Anesthesiologist is a priority for me.
My English Translator, is always super fast to reply. Initially I emailed her, but now we chat over Kakao. She's also been excellent helping my arrange my accommodations, and schedule. She's also arranged pickup from the Airport, and Recovery time at the Hospital after my surgery.
What I'm going for is, Rhinoplasty and Facial Contouring.
The tip of my nose is wide and bulbous, and the alars are wide. Overall, my nose appears too big and disproportionate for my face. I'm also hoping to sharpen my jawline, and reduce my jaw and chin since they're a bit masculine.
I think what really sealed the deal for me was that GNG hit my checklist. They offer ENT Rhinoplasty, They have an Anesthesia Specialist, I can have my Rhinoplasty and FC done at the same time, They have onsite Surgery a Hospitalization ward.
I will be finalizing alot of my details during my face to face consultation, so I'm hopeful and will keep you all updated on my progress. Especially since it seems many of you are considering GNG yourselves.


----------



## lovelypeach

Can't wait to hear your thoughts about GNG  quite a lot of people are interesting in GNG and going for consultation between february and april. I hope reviews will come up, I'm looking for feedbacks as well 


KittyBerry said:


> What I'm going for is, Rhinoplasty and Facial Contouring


Do you know which doctors you have appointment with? please tell me if you have appointment with Choi Young Dal, a FC surgeon


----------



## trufflegogo

lovelypeach said:


> Can't wait to hear your thoughts about GNG  quite a lot of people are interesting in GNG and going for consultation between february and april. I hope reviews will come up, I'm looking for feedbacks as well
> 
> Do you know which doctors you have appointment with? please tell me if you have appointment with Choi Young Dal, a FC surgeon


Dr. Choi is their facial contouring surgeon. Only FC surgeon, I believe. All facial contouring surgeries go through him, which I think is pretty good cause it keeps all the work consistent and you know whos work all the photos are. I'm looking forward to your review. I have a consultaton set up in April with them, so I'm looking forward to your updates
They don't have a lot of info on their English page but if you go to their Korean page, they have a lot of info. hopefully they get into translation soon cause their korean page seems pretty informative. http://www.gngface.co.kr/index.php/board/list/real_photo/68 you can check out their korean real reviews page.


----------



## lovelypeach

trufflegogo said:


> Dr. Choi is their facial contouring surgeon. Only FC surgeon, I believe. All facial contouring surgeries go through him, which I think is pretty good cause it keeps all the work consistent and you know whos work all the photos are. I'm looking forward to your review. I have a consultaton set up in April with them, so I'm looking forward to your updates
> They don't have a lot of info on their English page but if you go to their Korean page, they have a lot of info. hopefully they get into translation soon cause their korean page seems pretty informative. http://www.gngface.co.kr/index.php/board/list/real_photo/68 you can check out their korean real reviews page.


If he's the only FC surgeon it's even better haha. You're right there is much more info, I thought the english page needed an update but I'm glad their updated the korean one too!


----------



## ducktail

Love the FC results for GNG! Its so natural and pretty. Looking forward to your review ❤


----------



## p.joann14

trufflegogo said:


> Dr. Choi is their facial contouring surgeon. Only FC surgeon, I believe. All facial contouring surgeries go through him, which I think is pretty good cause it keeps all the work consistent and you know whos work all the photos are. I'm looking forward to your review. I have a consultaton set up in April with them, so I'm looking forward to your updates
> They don't have a lot of info on their English page but if you go to their Korean page, they have a lot of info. hopefully they get into translation soon cause their korean page seems pretty informative. http://www.gngface.co.kr/index.php/board/list/real_photo/68 you can check out their korean real reviews page.



Dr. Kim Hye (female) also does facial contouring, but I think she focuses on anti-aging and some patients seek her for just simple shaving. But for people focused on facial contouring, Dr. Choi is their main. I downloaded the PDF . I think they have about five or six rhinoplasty surgeons who specialize in primary, revision, and reconstruction plastic surgery, all while being ENT specialized. Most other clinics have like 1-2 rhinoplasty surgeons. I wonder how you can choose between the surgeons >< The consultant recommend Dr. Seong, Dr. Hong, or Dr. Son since those three have a lot of experience working with international patients and their styles. I'm considering FC, so I was recommended Dr. Choi. I was pretty content with their prices cause its not as expensive as other clinics. They said its cause they're of hospital-grade, so they're not as competitive among all the other clinics and such. Sounds reasonable.


----------



## heimcha.j

YESSS, i'm glad someone made this forum, actually  Yeah, I got an online quote for fc (v line only) which came out to 8-10 mil and ID quoted me 10 for the same. GNG was really thorough so they seem pretty legit. @KittyBerry are you doing primary rhino or revision? Who are you booked wiht? Dr. Seong? I heard he's famous with revision :O there was another person who posted some pics about her friend on the other thread, but she hasnt been updating :'(


----------



## mgmog

There are many GNG post surgery reviews and diaries on Soyoung website. I definitely recommend people to check it out if you can navigate Chinese website.


----------



## p.joann14

mgmog said:


> There are many GNG post surgery reviews and diaries on Soyoung website. I definitely recommend people to check it out if you can navigate Chinese website.


Can you share, please ?


----------



## mgmog

p.joann14 said:


> Can you share, please ?



http://y.soyoung.com/al20799

Here there are many. But I think you need to sign in or use their app to see them all. Plus it's all in Chinese but you may be able to figure out with webpage translation.


----------



## yumekocreamy

hello there ^^
I mail GNG but wait for a reply.
anyone knows if GNG is specialize in epicanthical fold ?
I mail a few clinic Grace don't do this
dream quote me 950000 kwr but didn't see my pictures
regen quote me 6600000 krw for rhinoplasty but didn't see any pictures and the person who's reply me was not very kind and wrote me a lot of price
theline, view, april31 wait for my pictures and ideal pictures 
and gng, jk, wannabe, beautyforever, olive didn't reply yet
I think about search for japanese clinic because I want a nose and eye who look like more japanese because I'm half.
since I grown up,  I look very European now.
SO girls, if you have any advice for clinic or anything, I'll take it ^^
I see on forum that april31 is pretty popular ans very good but expensive.


----------



## puppyt6

yumekocreamy said:


> hello there ^^
> I mail GNG but wait for a reply.
> anyone knows if GNG is specialize in epicanthical fold ?
> I mail a few clinic Grace don't do this
> dream quote me 950000 kwr but didn't see my pictures
> regen quote me 6600000 krw for rhinoplasty but didn't see any pictures and the person who's reply me was not very kind and wrote me a lot of price
> theline, view, april31 wait for my pictures and ideal pictures
> and gng, jk, wannabe, beautyforever, olive didn't reply yet
> I think about search for japanese clinic because I want a nose and eye who look like more japanese because I'm half.
> since I grown up,  I look very European now.
> SO girls, if you have any advice for clinic or anything, I'll take it ^^
> I see on forum that april31 is pretty popular ans very good but expensive.


i chat with GNG on kakaotalk and they respond faster


----------



## Lovemeimei

i am planing to go for Consultation with GNG in March , i reviewed the B/A photos that they post online , i really like to result .
Cant wait for your review and feedback .


----------



## solarbeam

Good luck with your surgery and please update! 

From where did you hire the English translator from?


----------



## cieh

According to soyoung, those are the prices: 
3D zygomatic reduction + long curve mandibular angle surgery: 49000 yuan (7120.02 usd)
【V-shaped face】 3D zygomatic bone reduction + long curve mandibular angle surgery + anterior chin ring: 58000 yuan (8427.78 usd)
【Silicone rhinoplasty】 silicone + fascia + nasal septal cartilage: 24000 yuan (3487.36 usd) 
【Combination Package】goddess of beauty transformation?? : 240000 yuan (34873.58 usd) 
More details: http://y.soyoung.com/20799


----------



## lovelypeach

Thanks cieh! If they really offer these prices I'll definitely do my surgeries there haha


----------



## cieh

lovelypeach said:


> Thanks cieh! If they really offer these prices I'll definitely do my surgeries there haha


Same but I still hope the price is negotiable tho lol 
Most reviews on soyoung are positive, but there is one person who had problem with hair loss and a few who are not completely satisfied with their results and swelling process.


----------



## lovelypeach

Swelling process is only natural, to me it's very safe but for the results I'm kind of worried lol


----------



## J Cn

Hi, do you guys know which surgeon from GNG is most recommended for rhinoplasty? Especially for guys.


----------



## solarbeam

cieh said:


> According to soyoung, those are the prices:
> 3D zygomatic reduction + long curve mandibular angle surgery: 49000 yuan (7120.02 usd)
> 【V-shaped face】 3D zygomatic bone reduction + long curve mandibular angle surgery + anterior chin ring: 58000 yuan (8427.78 usd)
> 【Silicone rhinoplasty】 silicone + fascia + nasal septal cartilage: 24000 yuan (3487.36 usd)
> 【Combination Package】goddess of beauty transformation?? : 240000 yuan (34873.58 usd)
> More details: http://y.soyoung.com/20799



Thank you! I was quoted 5.5 million won by GNG for bridge, tiplasty + alar reduction, does this sound like a reasonable price to you guys? It's quite a bit more than the silicone rhino listed above.


----------



## Tristanmxx

solarbeam said:


> Thank you! I was quoted 5.5 million won by GNG for bridge, tiplasty + alar reduction, does this sound like a reasonable price to you guys? It's quite a bit more than the silicone rhino listed above.



Yup. That's what I was quoted as well.


----------



## Carmenkxs

I'm about to have my rhinoplasty (tip reduction, alar plasty (internal), tip augmentation with donated rib, columnella lowering) at GNG tomorrow. My Korean translator assured me that this clinic is extremely reputable amongst Koreans and I felt the most comfortable in this clinic. 

I went to 4 other clinics and had either a very rude reception or insistence that I get other parts done etc. 

I'll update progressively throughout my recovery period. Please feel free to PM me (I'm a new member so I can't PM) if u need more info. 

I can also recommend my translator to you. She was amazing and helped me with a lot prior to arrival and during my consultations. She's worked full time as a translator in a clinic for about 3 years and has been freelance for just under 2 years. She was really concerned about what I wanted versus what typical Koreans get and constantly assured me that she will do her best to make sure my instructions were followed. 

She charges an extremely low rate as well since she's not interesting in ripping us poor foreign patients off haha. Only 100,000-150,000 KRW for 2 days full time and 1-3 days of post recovery (depending on the number of hours). Understand that she's doing this on top of her own business so any time she took out for me is less time for the "money making" part of her job. I would have gladly offered more considering the standard rate per hour is 30,000-50,000 KRW for translation. I made up for it by buying her coffee and a meal haha. 

Looking forward to updating you guys on this page!


----------



## Carmenkxs

J Cn said:


> Hi, do you guys know which surgeon from GNG is most recommended for rhinoplasty? Especially for guys.



Everyone I know who got their nose done at GNG had the surgery done by Doctor Hong. Bear in mind he favours straighter noses instead of he upturned (more cute and feminine types). You can see quite a few male noses on their webpage.


----------



## Lovemeimei

please pm me if any of you going to Seoul in March


----------



## pogi-pogi

If anyone is gonna be in seoul (Gangnam) please pm me. I will be staying from mid may to June. Ill be getting rhinoplasty, eyelid surgery (to correct dermatochalasis on my left eye) , and possibly V-Line @ GNG. It's gonna be a solo trip for me, and I definitely think I can hash it out for the time I'll be there; but considering the procedures I'm getting and how long I'm staying it'd be nice to have another person along and be each other's support lol


----------



## ChoiJaeYoung

pogi-pogi said:


> If anyone is gonna be in seoul (Gangnam) please pm me. I will be staying from mid may to June. Ill be getting rhinoplasty, eyelid surgery (to correct dermatochalasis on my left eye) , and possibly V-Line @ GNG. It's gonna be a solo trip for me, and I definitely think I can hash it out for the time I'll be there; but considering the procedures I'm getting and how long I'm staying it'd be nice to have another person along and be each other's support lol


I will be there around mid may for V line + cheekbone and eyes.


----------



## heimcha.j

Carmenkxs said:


> I'm about to have my rhinoplasty (tip reduction, alar plasty (internal), tip augmentation with donated rib, columnella lowering) at GNG tomorrow. My Korean translator assured me that this clinic is extremely reputable amongst Koreans and I felt the most comfortable in this clinic.
> 
> I went to 4 other clinics and had either a very rude reception or insistence that I get other parts done etc.
> 
> I'll update progressively throughout my recovery period. Please feel free to PM me (I'm a new member so I can't PM) if u need more info.
> 
> I can also recommend my translator to you. She was amazing and helped me with a lot prior to arrival and during my consultations. She's worked full time as a translator in a clinic for about 3 years and has been freelance for just under 2 years. She was really concerned about what I wanted versus what typical Koreans get and constantly assured me that she will do her best to make sure my instructions were followed.
> 
> She charges an extremely low rate as well since she's not interesting in ripping us poor foreign patients off haha. Only 100,000-150,000 KRW for 2 days full time and 1-3 days of post recovery (depending on the number of hours). Understand that she's doing this on top of her own business so any time she took out for me is less time for the "money making" part of her job. I would have gladly offered more considering the standard rate per hour is 30,000-50,000 KRW for translation. I made up for it by buying her coffee and a meal haha.
> 
> Looking forward to updating you guys on this page!



I spoke with Hazel (their English rep) and she told me that I wouldn't need to hire a separate translator since they have translators there. Is there a reason why you wanted to hire a translator? I am sooo sold on GNG. I consulted with ID Hospital, Grand, Cinderella, and April31, but I am confident in GNG Hospital since they're the most thorough and they seem the most legit (facility, after care, doctors, etc.). I'll be undergoing revision eyes, fc, and nose surgery. Surgery is booked for April and they said they will pick me up at the airport!! 

Looking forward to your updates >< !!! Please keep them coming !!


----------



## solarbeam

@heimcha.j When in April are you going? I'm going there end of March and I'm going to book with GNG too - just need to finalise my flights first


----------



## hotdog420

I would really love to stay updated in how your results turn out! Was considering April31 at first for a nose job but GNG also seems just as good and a lot more affordable.


----------



## heimcha.j

hotdog420 said:


> I would really love to stay updated in how your results turn out! Was considering April31 at first for a nose job but GNG also seems just as good and a lot more affordable.



yeah, i was stuck between the two too but i decided to go with GNG since most of their patients are Korean locals (says my Korean friends), and I was pretty sold on their post op care

@solarbeam I'll be there from April 17 to beginning of May. I get there early in the AMs, so I grabbed a same day consultation + surgery date.


----------



## solarbeam

@heimcha.j I plan on doing the same. Have you chosen a Dr for your surgeries yet?


----------



## Deleted member 576959

Thanks everyone for sharing so much!* I wanted to post an update since I am 14 days Post Op*. I also want to tell everyone, that *my results are not yet final*. I still have swelling. Most of my swelling has been pulled down into the lower half of my face, and the tip of my nose. While I can see some changes, it's important to know that I won't be able to see my final results until I have completely healed.
When I first reached out to GNG I was paired with an English Translator/Coordinator. She was awesome, and made sure my stay was enjoyable. Her personality was friendly, and easy going so it was easy for me to speak casually with her. She arranged my schedule with GNG, along with my transportation. When I first arrived, my coordinator had arranged a car to pick me up from the Airport and take me to my hotel. The next morning, I went to GNG for my initial consultation. This day was before surgery and I spent the day at GNG taking blood test, and X-rays to ensure I was healthy and ready for surgery. I was happy to see many local patients there.
I met with Dr. Son for my Revision Rhinoplasty and Fat Graft and Dr. Choi for my Facial Contouring. In our initial consultation I described the aesthetic I was going for, and what I was hoping to correct. I told Dr. Son, that my nose was crooked, and I wanted to make it straight. I also explained that I wanted to make my nose cute, and feminine by making it more narrow, reducing the length of the tip, and width of my alars. Dr. Son explained to me how he wanted to reduce the length and width of the tip of my nose. He also explained to me there there were some limitations to the reduction. Since if you remove too much cartilage, you could have excess skin. He said to me his goal was "Not only to reduce my nose, but reduce it beautifully." I appreciated how up front he was with me, and that he made his process easy to understand. We then discussed adding a little implant to the bridge of my nose, to create a nice profile. He gave me alot to consider, and wanted to follow up with me the next morning.
Afterwards I met with Dr. Choi. He looked carefully at my X-rays, and asked me to show him and describe how I wanted to change my face shape. It felt a little tricky, but I used photos and showed him on my face how I wanted to make my chin smaller, and the width of my jaw narrower without effecting the angle too much. I could tell Dr. Choi was listening intently. He showed me where he could cut, and what the limitations were. He requested I get a secondary X-ray and asked that we follow up in the morning.
I took my second X-ray, finished some paperwork, and then GNG helped me get back to my hotel. I was asked to fast starting at midnight, and come prepared for surgery the next day.

Day One (Surgery Day) I went straight to GNG in the morning and had my final consultation for my nose, jaw, and fat grafting. The final consultation made me feel assured we were ready for surgery. I changed in my hospital outfit and went to the surgery level, where the anesthesiologist put me into a deep sleep. I remember becoming sleepy and when I woke up the surgery was finished. Afterwards the staff helped me back to me room where I would recover. I waited for the anesthesia to wear off, before having some water, and later some soup. The nurses and my translator were attentive, and checked in on me often to make sure I was always okay. After Day One Dr. Choi removed my blood drains from my mouth. Day one I was super swollen.
Day Two recovery went smooth. I stayed the night at GNG's hospitalization ward. I received some treatments for my swelling, and had the packing from my inside my nose removed, my nose cleaned and re-dressed. The nurses went over my medicine and my ointment for my nose stitches. Day One and Two I was still groggy, and very swollen, and I did my best to walk to help speed up my recovery. By the end of Day Two I was feeling better. I was also able to have a more restful sleep the evening of Day Two. I was asked to stay a second night at GNG, and I was happy to stay since that made my initial recovery easy for me. 
Day Three I started my day with a swelling treatment. My discomfort was more mild. After my swelling treatment, I had some breakfast and walked around a bit. Later that morning my translator met with me. She helped review my medicine and when to wear my bandage. She also reviewed my aftercare instructions to make sure I was all set. Dr. Choi came to check on me, remove my chin bandages, and also showed me the bone he removed from my jaw and chin. I had my nose cleaned again, and then went to a near-by hair salon for a long awaited hair wash. Having my hair washed was super refreshing, and afterwards I had some Korean Porridge. That made me feel much more comfortable and happy. Afterwards the GNG car took me back to my hotel.
I think the first two days were the most difficult for me. However, I was lucky to have wonderful people take care of me, and help me during my first few days. I was surprised how attentive the GNG Nurses were, and I was happy the doctor’s checked on me.
Day four, five and six were all leisurely. I spent most of the days relaxing, walking, or shopping. My diet for the past few days was a soft diet, since I am still recovering from my Facial Contouring Surgery. After eating I always made sure to thoroughly rinse my mouth and gargle the cleaning solution provided to me by GNG. I also made sure to wear frequently my compression bandage for my Jaw and Chin, and always sleep straight and facing up. 
I woke up excited on Day Seven, since I was going to have my nose bandages and stiches removed. Additionally, I was going to have my bandages for my fat graft removed. I was excited to remove more bandages, and finally take of my blue nose splint/cast. The nurse was gentle when removing my nose bandages and stitches. The pain wasn’t horrible, only a few stiches inside the nose were sensitive. After stitch removal and cleaning, I took post-op X-Rays for the Doctor to review. When Dr. Son met with me he looked extensively at my nose and inspected it closely. He explained to me that I was still swelling, and healing, and that for the next two weeks I needed to be extra extra careful to not bump my nose. He took the time and made sure I understood, until all my questions were answered. I liked that our post-op consultation was detailed. After meeting with him I had a de-swelling treatment and then waited for my next post-op consultation. Dr. Choi was friendly when we met again. He displayed my X-rays and carefully explained the differences and compared them. He showed me how we made my chin smaller, and made the angle of the jaw even and smooth. He also explained where he cut to avoid any nerve damage. His follow up was thorough.  He told me as the swelling goes away I would start to see my Facial Contouring results. He then gave me an injection to help with the swelling. After my second post-op consultation, I went to have Oxygen Therapy and that completed my day at GNG.
Removing my bandages and having a de-swelling treatment, made me look socially acceptable to the casual passerby. I was also feeling more energetic.
Day 8, 9, and 10 were again leisurely. I visited local famous sites, and went shopping. I was feeling more energetic these days. Day 8 I was still swollen, and had subtle bruising, but by Day 10 most of it had resolved. I think my initial healing went very well.
In the afternoon of Day 10 I returned to GNG for my final check-up. First, I took follow up photos and then had my bandage on my ear changed. We had taken a little cartilage from my ear, so the nurse checked to make sure it was healing well and re-taped it. She checked the inside of my nose and then I met with Dr. Son. He checked my nose, cleaned it, and looked inside and out. He explained that I would still be a little sore on my bridge because of osteotomy.  He also talked about eating a good diet and maintaining my health so that my recovery would be smooth. He also instructed that I keep applying the ointment GNG provided, and that when I returned to the states if I wanted I could purchase a scar cream for the incision. Since I had open rhinoplasty and there was small scar underneath my nose. He also reminded me about being gentle, sleeping upward, and warned me not to wear a tight hat, all as precautions to maintain my fat graft.  He answered all of my final questions and that concluded my final consultation with Dr. Son.
I then met with Dr. Choi. He checked my stitches along the inside of my gum-line and said it was healing nicely. My stitched are dissolvable, so there was no need to remove them, but I must be careful to keep them clean while they heal. He also told me that my I might feel firmness or soreness as I heal, and that was as the swelling dissipates. He instructed me to maintain a healthy lifestyle. Dr. Son and Dr. Choi were both pleasant each time we met. They never made me feel rushed. After my final consultation I had my last de-swelling treatment, and oxygen therapy. In the lobby I said goodbye to my coordinator. She was so sweet, and asked me to keep her updated on my healing. 
The next morning, I checked out of my hotel and a car that GNG arranged took me back to the airport.
By day 11 I was looking better, the majority swelling has subsided nicely. My flight back left me exhausted. I also think it caused some extra swelling, but that resolved itself with in the next two days
Day 12 and 13 I’m back to my normal life style.
Today is day 14 Post-Op. I'm already liking my results, but as I mentioned earlier I can see that there is still lots of swelling and still some healing. I feel the majority of my swelling in my lower cheeks, underneath my chin, my jawline, and especially the tip of my nose. I do think it is tricky to remind myself to be patient, but I can tell there have been some great improvements to my liking. 
*I hope to add more soon!*


----------



## Lovemeimei

thanks for sharing  i am going to Seoul next week for my rhino . Just like you i booked the consultation and surgery with GNG . I am very excited . My surgery is booked with dr seong as he is good at more natural nose surgery.


----------



## solarbeam

Lovemeimei said:


> thanks for sharing  i am going to Seoul next week for my rhino . Just like you i booked the consultation and surgery with GNG . I am very excited . My surgery is booked with dr seong as he is good at more natural nose surgery.



Do you have any examples of noses done by Dr Seong? I am also interested in a more natural nose


----------



## xuheleya

I'm an English teacher living in Korea and i saw that GNG was advertised a lot in all the foreigner magazines for us English teacher and US Army folk, so i decided to check it out. The building was impressive, but the appointment was a lil disorganized and the doctor I was supposed to consult with did not end up doing the consult. I consulted awhile ago, and did not end up having surgery. but i saw the coordinator had this forum up on her computer screen and overheard her discussing it with another staff member while i was waiting, so i got curious and came on here to research more. 

Anyway, the doc was nice and the facility was good, but they seem to have a strong preference for using donor cartilage, especially on non-asians, another foreign friend of mine said they recommended same. if you don't mind, i guess it's OK. but i get the heeby jeebies knowing a dead person's cartilage would be in my nose.  when i asked another doc at a smaller clinic he kinda laughed and said, why would u need donor cartilage, you could use your own?


----------



## p.joann14

xuheleya said:


> I'm an English teacher living in Korea and i saw that GNG was advertised a lot in all the foreigner magazines for us English teacher and US Army folk, so i decided to check it out. The building was impressive, but the appointment was a lil disorganized and the doctor I was supposed to consult with did not end up doing the consult. I consulted awhile ago, and did not end up having surgery. but i saw the coordinator had this forum up on her computer screen and overheard her discussing it with another staff member while i was waiting, so i got curious and came on here to research more.
> 
> Anyway, the doc was nice and the facility was good, but they seem to have a strong preference for using donor cartilage, especially on non-asians, another foreign friend of mine said they recommended same. if you don't mind, i guess it's OK. but i get the heeby jeebies knowing a dead person's cartilage would be in my nose.  when i asked another doc at a smaller clinic he kinda laughed and said, why would u need donor cartilage, you could use your own?


 
"dead person's cartilage" is a bit harsh, isn't it? Bone, skin,  and cartilage transplants are mostly taken from deceased donors in medical surgery, so why would cosmetic use be any different? maybe YOU had enough of your own cartilage? most asians tend to lack enough septal cartilage in their nose, hence why they need the cartilage graft. and, yes, it is very common for people of asian descent to use donated cartilage since they lack enough septal cartilage. rib cartilage is a second option, but it is said to be painful, expecnsive, and has a bit of an absorption rate since its your own cartilage. i'm certain it's safe too cause my friends who have done it both in the States and Korea have used it. I did my nose before and i had so much septal cartilage (compared to my girls), so I didn't need any extra grafts too in my case.


----------



## loverly

p.joann14 said:


> "dead person's cartilage" is a bit harsh, isn't it? Bone, skin,  and cartilage transplants are mostly taken from deceased donors in medical surgery, so why would cosmetic use be any different? maybe YOU had enough of your own cartilage? most asians tend to lack enough septal cartilage in their nose, hence why they need the cartilage graft. and, yes, it is very common for people of asian descent to use donated cartilage since they lack enough septal cartilage. rib cartilage is a second option, but it is said to be painful, expecnsive, and has a bit of an absorption rate since its your own cartilage. i'm certain it's safe too cause my friends who have done it both in the States and Korea have used it. I did my nose before and i had so much septal cartilage (compared to my girls), so I didn't need any extra grafts too in my case.



Yeah, from what I know donor cartilage is common Korea, and that probably is because of the asian nose structure. I had a hump nose and had enough septal cartilage for my rhinoplasty, but I'm not sure if I will have enough for my second surgery since I used it during my first. The doctors said I may need to use a donor cartilage if I don't have enough septal cartilage for my revision. I dont mind using whatever as long as the result is good and I don't need another revision


----------



## jarhead64

loverly said:


> Yeah, from what I know donor cartilage is common Korea, and that probably is because of the asian nose structure. I had a hump nose and had enough septal cartilage for my rhinoplasty, but I'm not sure if I will have enough for my second surgery since I used it during my first. The doctors said I may need to use a donor cartilage if I don't have enough septal cartilage for my revision. I dont mind using whatever as long as the result is good and I don't need another revision



Are you considering your revision at GNG hospital? Where else have you considered? I need to undergo rhinoplasty as well and I'm pretty sold on GNG since my Korean unnie got her nose done there but I would love to hear more insight from ppl. There was another girl who did her nose there and posted about it on the other thread and her results were amazzingggg.


----------



## Insecur1ties

Anybody did ptosis correction at GNG? Please share your reviews/experience with me. Thanks!!


----------



## jarhead64

Insecur1ties said:


> Anybody did ptosis correction at GNG? Please share your reviews/experience with me. Thanks!!


My friend did! She did hump nose and eyelid surgery. We were pretty worried in the beginning, but she's 2 months post-op now and looking better than ever . It turned out pretty nice so I'm very highly considering GNG Hospital!!


----------



## Insecur1ties

jarhead64 said:


> My friend did! She did hump nose and eyelid surgery. We were pretty worried in the beginning, but she's 2 months post-op now and looking better than ever . It turned out pretty nice so I'm very highly considering GNG Hospital!!



She did non incision or incision? Ptosis correction and double eyelid surgery? I just want to do ptosis correction, I don't want double eyelid surgery. 

Btw, how did your friend came across GNG? 
Is she sponsored?


----------



## xuheleya

p.joann14 said:


> "dead person's cartilage" is a bit harsh, isn't it?



At the end of the day, I'm just saying what it really is. I consulted at few more clinics, and they say it is bit uncommon. I don't mind taking a deceased donors body material if it's for something non-elective that I can't help. But if it's purely for cosmetic reasons, it's my personal preference to look for alternative materials. The other clinics I consulted with also said it's a bit odd and more of a last ditch effort, even for Asians.


----------



## solarbeam

does anyone have any examples of primary noses (not revision) done by Dr Seong? I am interested in him and would like to see more examples


----------



## xuheleya

Insecur1ties said:


> Btw, how did your friend came across GNG? Is she sponsored?



If you find out, can you share details?  I'm open to a cheaper surgery and sponsorship, they seemed pretty invested about online postings.

Does anybody have tips about getting discounts via sponsored reviews? My guess if you tell them you're open to posting your photos on forums, etc... they'll discount your surgery. I wouldn't want to do it in the local expat magazines because the community is too small here. but online would be alright, i guess.

Has anybody gotten discounts this way?


----------



## jarhead64

Insecur1ties said:


> She did non incision or incision? Ptosis correction and double eyelid surgery? I just want to do ptosis correction, I don't want double eyelid surgery.
> 
> Btw, how did your friend came across GNG?
> Is she sponsored?



No, she's Korean. She's reaaally open about her surgeries, almost like a bragging right. Must be a Korean thing haha


----------



## tianng162

Hi, I am new to this forum. I want to do nose and incisional eyelid surgery.  I pretty much have my heart set on GNG for rhinoplasty. But does anyone know how they are with eyelid surgery? And which doctor to get these procedure with? Btw I plan to go mid May because they are not bz during that time. If anyone is going around that time, can you Pm or DM (?) me since I am new I dont think I can. or we can use kakao (Id: tianng) Thank you !!!!


----------



## Insecur1ties

Guys, I've noticed that most of GNG surgeons are related to those blacklisted clinic/hospital. Such as: ID and wonjin.


----------



## Linlin18

Insecur1ties said:


> Guys, I've noticed that most of GNG surgeons are related to those blacklisted clinic/hospital. Such as: ID and wonjin.



What do you mean? Can you elaborate?


----------



## Insecur1ties

Linlin18 said:


> What do you mean? Can you elaborate?



You can check their surgeon profile, few of them are wonjin, ID and Cinderella director. And all these mentioned clinic/hospital is blacklisted  by many people. Don't know if I should be wary of GNG.


----------



## Tamle

Carmenkxs said:


> I'm about to have my rhinoplasty (tip reduction, alar plasty (internal), tip augmentation with donated rib, columnella lowering) at GNG tomorrow. My Korean translator assured me that this clinic is extremely reputable amongst Koreans and I felt the most comfortable in this clinic.
> 
> I went to 4 other clinics and had either a very rude reception or insistence that I get other parts done etc.
> 
> I'll update progressively throughout my recovery period. Please feel free to PM me (I'm a new member so I can't PM) if u need more info.
> 
> I can also recommend my translator to you. She was amazing and helped me with a lot prior to arrival and during my consultations. She's worked full time as a translator in a clinic for about 3 years and has been freelance for just under 2 years. She was really concerned about what I wanted versus what typical Koreans get and constantly assured me that she will do her best to make sure my instructions were followed.
> 
> She charges an extremely low rate as well since she's not interesting in ripping us poor foreign patients off haha. Only 100,000-150,000 KRW for 2 days full time and 1-3 days of post recovery (depending on the number of hours). Understand that she's doing this on top of her own business so any time she took out for me is less time for the "money making" part of her job. I would have gladly offered more considering the standard rate per hour is 30,000-50,000 KRW for translation. I made up for it by buying her coffee and a meal haha.
> 
> Looking forward to updating you guys on this page!





pogi-pogi said:


> If anyone is gonna be in seoul (Gangnam) please pm me. I will be staying from mid may to June. Ill be getting rhinoplasty, eyelid surgery (to correct dermatochalasis on my left eye) , and possibly V-Line @ GNG. It's gonna be a solo trip for me, and I definitely think I can hash it out for the time I'll be there; but considering the procedures I'm getting and how long I'm staying it'd be nice to have another person along and be each other's support lol


Hi! Can i have her contact please! And also your kakao too? Mine is lilly! I am planning to go to seoul in May


----------



## loverly

Linlin18 said:


> What do you mean? Can you elaborate?


@Insecur1ties I noticed that too, but those are all renowned clincs so I wouldn't doubt their skill since they probably left those places for a reason.


----------



## loverly

KittyBerry said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing so much!* I wanted to post an update since I am 14 days Post Op*. I also want to tell everyone, that *my results are not yet final*. I still have swelling. Most of my swelling has been pulled down into the lower half of my face, and the tip of my nose. While I can see some changes, it's important to know that I won't be able to see my final results until I have completely healed.
> When I first reached out to GNG I was paired with an English Translator/Coordinator. She was awesome, and made sure my stay was enjoyable. Her personality was friendly, and easy going so it was easy for me to speak casually with her. She arranged my schedule with GNG, along with my transportation. When I first arrived, my coordinator had arranged a car to pick me up from the Airport and take me to my hotel. The next morning, I went to GNG for my initial consultation. This day was before surgery and I spent the day at GNG taking blood test, and X-rays to ensure I was healthy and ready for surgery. I was happy to see many local patients there.
> I met with Dr. Son for my Revision Rhinoplasty and Fat Graft and Dr. Choi for my Facial Contouring. In our initial consultation I described the aesthetic I was going for, and what I was hoping to correct. I told Dr. Son, that my nose was crooked, and I wanted to make it straight. I also explained that I wanted to make my nose cute, and feminine by making it more narrow, reducing the length of the tip, and width of my alars. Dr. Son explained to me how he wanted to reduce the length and width of the tip of my nose. He also explained to me there there were some limitations to the reduction. Since if you remove too much cartilage, you could have excess skin. He said to me his goal was "Not only to reduce my nose, but reduce it beautifully." I appreciated how up front he was with me, and that he made his process easy to understand. We then discussed adding a little implant to the bridge of my nose, to create a nice profile. He gave me alot to consider, and wanted to follow up with me the next morning.
> Afterwards I met with Dr. Choi. He looked carefully at my X-rays, and asked me to show him and describe how I wanted to change my face shape. It felt a little tricky, but I used photos and showed him on my face how I wanted to make my chin smaller, and the width of my jaw narrower without effecting the angle too much. I could tell Dr. Choi was listening intently. He showed me where he could cut, and what the limitations were. He requested I get a secondary X-ray and asked that we follow up in the morning.
> I took my second X-ray, finished some paperwork, and then GNG helped me get back to my hotel. I was asked to fast starting at midnight, and come prepared for surgery the next day.



I would love to hear more updates from you! I'm considering GNG, myself, but I'm hoping to see more reviews. There was another girl from Australia on their insta that I thought had such a huge difference (in a good way) after rhinoplasty alone


----------



## BrokenNose5000

First time post here! Looking at GNG and April31 to straighten hump and deviated septum. They seem to be good options from what I've read here. I'm hoping to avoid having silicone implants as I worry about the long term effects in the years to come. Do these places offer procedures without implants?


----------



## tianng162

GNG offers cartilage augmetation on bridge and tip.


----------



## BrokenNose5000

tianng162 said:


> GNG offers cartilage augmetation on bridge and tip.


Thanks! I've sent them an email, hopefully all going well I will be able to have my procedure soon.


----------



## tianng162

BrokenNose5000 said:


> Thanks! I've sent them an email, hopefully all going well I will be able to have my procedure soon.


Please let me know what they say! I am considering this procedure from them too!!


----------



## jollyolly1

Booked an appt with them. They're def on my top


----------



## Jdyyy

Hi guys, I'm considering going to GNG hospital for a vline through docfinder. I'm really scared of getting botched because it seems to be more reknown for rhino. What do you guys think of that clinic for vline?


----------



## Shumun28

heimcha.j said:


> I spoke with Hazel (their English rep) and she told me that I wouldn't need to hire a separate translator since they have translators there. Is there a reason why you wanted to hire a translator? I am sooo sold on GNG. I consulted with ID Hospital, Grand, Cinderella, and April31, but I am confident in GNG Hospital since they're the most thorough and they seem the most legit (facility, after care, doctors, etc.). I'll be undergoing revision eyes, fc, and nose surgery. Surgery is booked for April and they said they will pick me up at the airport!!
> 
> Looking forward to your updates >< !!! Please keep them coming !!


Can't wait to see your update !


----------



## xsuxsu

hi girls! I am from NY, currently in shanghai. I went to consult at a big hospital like GNG for revision rhinoplasty and it seems like the doctors here prefer to use rib cartilage for revisions. what do you guys think about that? he quoted me 55000 yuan. so expensive... I am thinking about going to Korea for revision DES and nose around the end of May to june. add me on kakao: yoomili.


----------



## Shumun28

Carmenkxs said:


> I'm about to have my rhinoplasty (tip reduction, alar plasty (internal), tip augmentation with donated rib, columnella lowering) at GNG tomorrow. My Korean translator assured me that this clinic is extremely reputable amongst Koreans and I felt the most comfortable in this clinic.
> 
> I went to 4 other clinics and had either a very rude reception or insistence that I get other parts done etc.
> 
> I'll update progressively throughout my recovery period. Please feel free to PM me (I'm a new member so I can't PM) if u need more info.
> 
> I can also recommend my translator to you. She was amazing and helped me with a lot prior to arrival and during my consultations. She's worked full time as a translator in a clinic for about 3 years and has been freelance for just under 2 years. She was really concerned about what I wanted versus what typical Koreans get and constantly assured me that she will do her best to make sure my instructions were followed.
> 
> She charges an extremely low rate as well since she's not interesting in ripping us poor foreign patients off haha. Only 100,000-150,000 KRW for 2 days full time and 1-3 days of post recovery (depending on the number of hours). Understand that she's doing this on top of her own business so any time she took out for me is less time for the "money making" part of her job. I would have gladly offered more considering the standard rate per hour is 30,000-50,000 KRW for translation. I made up for it by buying her coffee and a meal haha.
> 
> Looking forward to updating you guys on this page!


Hey ! Have you done your surgery in GNG ? Can't wait to see your result ? Mind to show please ? I'm planing to GNG as well


----------



## BrokenNose5000

BrokenNose5000 said:


> Thanks! I've sent them an email, hopefully all going well I will be able to have my procedure soon.



Hey, I'm still waiting to hear back from Hazel after an initial email. I've sent a follow up email a few days ago but seems like she's not replying. Anyone else have trouble with emails? Would I be better using Kakao or something like that?


----------



## solarbeam

BrokenNose5000 said:


> Hey, I'm still waiting to hear back from Hazel after an initial email. I've sent a follow up email a few days ago but seems like she's not replying. Anyone else have trouble with emails? Would I be better using Kakao or something like that?



She's very responsive on Kakao. But keep in mind that she's the only English consultant on social media and GNG has been getting a lot of attention from foreigners lately so the response rate has apparently been slow


----------



## Carmenkxs

H


heimcha.j said:


> I spoke with Hazel (their English rep) and she told me that I wouldn't need to hire a separate translator since they have translators there. Is there a reason why you wanted to hire a translator? I am sooo sold on GNG. I consulted with ID Hospital, Grand, Cinderella, and April31, but I am confident in GNG Hospital since they're the most thorough and they seem the most legit (facility, after care, doctors, etc.). I'll be undergoing revision eyes, fc, and nose surgery. Surgery is booked for April and they said they will pick me up at the airport!!
> 
> Looking forward to your updates >< !!! Please keep them coming !!



Sorry I didn't receive a notification when you replied to my post. Literally just saw your questions. About why I hired a translator, many clinics in Korea don't offer English translation service and I did all my consultations after arriving in Korea. My translator also provided me with directions/recommendation of restaurants/haircut instructions etc and made my trip a lot more comfortable.

With regards to GNG, I believe there is only one English translator (Hazel) and she was mostly not present when I was there. I only saw her thrice; in the operation room, post op, when I was given my tax refund documents. I'm sure if u made prior arrangements they would try to make sure she's there for all your appointments. Do try and get in touch with her personally before your appointments/post op care to make sure she knows you're coming so you're not left struggling with the Korean speaking staff. Hazel was given the wrong date by the staff for my final post op appointment so she had to rush out my tax refund documents and panicked a little haha.

Airport pickup seems like a nice perk Just make sure you're not getting charged a premium for the service as it is pretty easy to get to Seoul from the airports and GNG is literally 1-2mins away from a train station.

Good luck! April is a good time since school/university would have started for them and the clinic wouldn't be filled students.


----------



## Carmenkxs

Shumun28 said:


> Hey ! Have you done your surgery in GNG ? Can't wait to see your result ? Mind to show please ? I'm planing to GNG as well



Hi I'm 3 weeks post op and my tip swelling hasn't completely gone down. I have very thick nasal skin so Dr Hong did tell me that my swelling would take longer to subside. Do PM me in a few weeks and I'll be happy to share my photos with you. Just keep in mind that my requests (if you read my initial posts carefully) was not for a "Beautiful Korean" look that I believe many people love. Only minor changes to the nose tip and columnella have been made.


----------



## heimcha.j

Carmenkxs said:


> Hi I'm 3 weeks post op and my tip swelling hasn't completely gone down. I have very thick nasal skin so Dr Hong did tell me that my swelling would take longer to subside. Do PM me in a few weeks and I'll be happy to share my photos with you. Just keep in mind that my requests (if you read my initial posts carefully) was not for a "Beautiful Korean" look that I believe many people love. Only minor changes to the nose tip and columnella have been made.


Thanks for the update! I look forward to your review! Yeah, I haven't had much trouble with communication. she has been pretty prompt with her replys on messenger apps, not sure about email since I just stuck to messenger. I was actually considering to go through an agency too, but I figured I would contact them directly cause I feel like its more possible to bargain (hopefully) with out the connection of an agency. I pushed my plans a month over though cause I found cheaper tickets >< Anyone else planning to go in May? I'm pretty content on GNG


----------



## BrokenNose5000

solarbeam said:


> She's very responsive on Kakao. But keep in mind that she's the only English consultant on social media and GNG has been getting a lot of attention from foreigners lately so the response rate has apparently been slow


Thanks for the advice. I sent her a message on LINE and she was very quick to reply. Very helpful too!


----------



## p.joann14

Who would yall choose between Dr. Son, Dr. Seong, and Dr. Hong? They have five different rhinoplasty specialist, but those three seem to be the best. Who do you guys think ?


----------



## jacobjarred30

p.joann14 said:


> Who would yall choose between Dr. Son, Dr. Seong, and Dr. Hong? They have five different rhinoplasty specialist, but those three seem to be the best. Who do you guys think ?


This isan excellent question! Who is the best, I might be going here for rhinoplasty and genioplasty


----------



## jacobjarred30

jacobjarred30 said:


> This isan excellent question! Who is the best, I might be going here for rhinoplasty and genioplasty


Is anyone nervous about having an implant in their nose?


----------



## taintedtaint

jacobjarred30 said:


> Is anyone nervous about having an implant in their nose?


Yep. It's scary! I had it done on Wednesday though, and I don't feel like there's anything foreign in my face. Just feels normal.


----------



## naturallook

p.joann14 said:


> Who would yall choose between Dr. Son, Dr. Seong, and Dr. Hong? They have five different rhinoplasty specialist, but those three seem to be the best. Who do you guys think ?


I also am interested in hearing feedback about individual rhino specialist! Is there one that is better for upturn/short nose?


----------



## summerlux

taintedtaint said:


> Yep. It's scary! I had it done on Wednesday though, and I don't feel like there's anything foreign in my face. Just feels normal.


Congrats! What type of silicon implant  did you go with?


----------



## taintedtaint

summerlux said:


> Congrats! What type of silicon implant  did you go with?


Thanks. I did a super soft silicone implant.


----------



## jacobjarred30

taintedtaint said:


> Thanks. I did a super soft silicone implant.


Thats great! Did you have your surgery at GNG?


----------



## taintedtaint

jacobjarred30 said:


> Thats great! Did you have your surgery at GNG?


No, actually. I went to a clinic called Marble


----------



## jacobjarred30

taintedtaint said:


> No, actually. I went to a clinic called Marble


do you have their website?


----------



## taintedtaint

jacobjarred30 said:


> do you have their website?



http://marbleps.com


----------



## dailyjubes87

p.joann14 said:


> Who would yall choose between Dr. Son, Dr. Seong, and Dr. Hong? They have five different rhinoplasty specialist, but those three seem to be the best. Who do you guys think ?


I was debating between Dr. Son and Dr. Hong. The Asian girl (Josephine) from Australia did hers by Dr. Son and I thought it was fantastic, but the consultation (Hasel) told me that one of the workers just did her nose by Dr. Hong. I think if the workers are doing it by a certain doctor, it must be a definite good sign. Cant decide between the two tho. Anyone else has any recommendations? I def wanna do it at GNG but i just can decide which rhinoplasty surgeon


----------



## p.joann14

@BrokenNose5000 @Carmenkxs I'm trying to decide on which doctor is best for me. Can I ask who was your doctor and why did you choose them ?  much appreciated


----------



## watermelonfruit

Hi, just wondering, is GNG good in double eyelid revision?


----------



## BrokenNose5000

p.joann14 said:


> @BrokenNose5000 @Carmenkxs I'm trying to decide on which doctor is best for me. Can I ask who was your doctor and why did you choose them ?  much appreciated



Hey, sorry I'm late to reply. I am happy to say that I had my rhinoplasty at GNG yesterday with Dr. Son. I decided to go with GNG and Dr. Son because of the good comments and reviews I read here and Josephine's youtube video. They've taken really good care of me and Dr. Son was really great with letting me know how things would go and listening to my requests.

I will put together a proper review for you guys soon. Just need to wait a few weeks for the swelling to go down!


----------



## jacobjarred30

BrokenNose5000 said:


> Hey, sorry I'm late to reply. I am happy to say that I had my rhinoplasty at GNG yesterday with Dr. Son. I decided to go with GNG and Dr. Son because of the good comments and reviews I read here and Josephine's youtube video. They've taken really good care of me and Dr. Son was really great with letting me know how things would go and listening to my requests.
> 
> I will put together a proper review for you guys soon. Just need to wait a few weeks for the swelling to go down!


Congrats on your rhinopalsty!! How would you describe your nose shape before surgery, and what did you have done?


----------



## redally300

Hi how are you feeling any pain if you don't mind me asking


----------



## BrokenNose5000

jacobjarred30 said:


> Congrats on your rhinopalsty!! How would you describe your nose shape before surgery, and what did you have done?


Thanks! My nose had a large nasal hump, deviated septum and a bulbous droopy tip. Even with all the swelling I have now it looks promising. The bridge is nice and straight and the deviation has gone.


----------



## BrokenNose5000

redally300 said:


> Hi how are you feeling any pain if you don't mind me asking


Hey thanks for asking! So honestly the day after surgery the pain was kinda bad. I wasn't able to sleep either. But as soon as they take the packing out of your nose everything becomes much better and the pain goes away. Breathing through my nose is still a problem but it'll get better once the swelling has gone down.


----------



## redally300

Thanks for the honest reply can I ask what they charged you? I will be going there in the next 2 weeks


----------



## BrokenNose5000

redally300 said:


> Thanks for the honest reply can I ask what they charged you? I will be going there in the next 2 weeks


So the costs for my procedures were 6M KRW. I had a lot done so I think it's reasonable. It's possible to get a discount if they have a promotion running when you visit and they can also help you with getting the tax refunded if you are coming from overseas.

Wish you well for your trip!


----------



## Lovemeimei

BrokenNose5000 said:


> Hey, sorry I'm late to reply. I am happy to say that I had my rhinoplasty at GNG yesterday with Dr. Son. I decided to go with GNG and Dr. Son because of the good comments and reviews I read here and Josephine's youtube video. They've taken really good care of me and Dr. Son was really great with letting me know how things would go and listening to my requests.
> 
> I will put together a proper review for you guys soon. Just need to wait a few weeks for the swelling to go down!


i had my primary rhinoplasty done at GNG this month as well  and i am very happy with the result and i agree with you that they had taken good care of me and everybody was great there .


----------



## jacobjarred30

Lovemeimei said:


> i had my primary rhinoplasty done at GNG this month as well  and i am very happy with the result and i agree with you that they had taken good care of me and everybody was great there .


Hi congrats on your rhino as well!! What did you have done to your nose?


----------



## jacobjarred30

BrokenNose5000 said:


> So the costs for my procedures were 6M KRW. I had a lot done so I think it's reasonable. It's possible to get a discount if they have a promotion running when you visit and they can also help you with getting the tax refunded if you are coming from overseas.
> 
> Wish you well for your trip!


Thats very reasonable! How was their aftercare


----------



## BrokenNose5000

jacobjarred30 said:


> Thats very reasonable! How was their aftercare


The aftercare has been very good. After the operation, I stayed at the hospital overnight in my own room with humidifier and if I needed anything I could call a nurse just by tapping a button by my bed. Afterwards you get treatment to reduce swelling in a high pressure air tank and another with red light exposure. They also give you ice packs to place over your eyes and enough medication to last two weeks, which also help with the recovery.


----------



## jacobjarred30

BrokenNose5000 said:


> The aftercare has been very good. After the operation, I stayed at the hospital overnight in my own room with humidifier and if I needed anything I could call a nurse just by tapping a button by my bed. Afterwards you get treatment to reduce swelling in a high pressure air tank and another with red light exposure. They also give you ice packs to place over your eyes and enough medication to last two weeks, which also help with the recovery.


That sounds really nice! Did they show you before and after pictures?


----------



## dailyjubes87

Lovemeimei said:


> i had my primary rhinoplasty done at GNG this month as well  and i am very happy with the result and i agree with you that they had taken good care of me and everybody was great there .





BrokenNose5000 said:


> So the costs for my procedures were 6M KRW. I had a lot done so I think it's reasonable. It's possible to get a discount if they have a promotion running when you visit and they can also help you with getting the tax refunded if you are coming from overseas.
> 
> Wish you well for your trip!




Omg can I ask who was your doctor? I have been trying to find out which doctor is the best one for me. Did you guys choose your surgeon? or did they appoint one to you? They said the consultant can appoint one that matches my style and desire to me after a consultation, but idk. What did you guys do?


----------



## Insecur1ties

Anybody done ptosis correction at GNG? Could you please share your experience? Thanks!!


----------



## BrokenNose5000

dailyjubes87 said:


> Omg can I ask who was your doctor? I have been trying to find out which doctor is the best one for me. Did you guys choose your surgeon? or did they appoint one to you? They said the consultant can appoint one that matches my style and desire to me after a consultation, but idk. What did you guys do?


I think you can do it either way. In my case, I asked for Dr. Son before I came in for the consultation.


----------



## jacobjarred30

BrokenNose5000 said:


> I think you can do it either way. In my case, I asked for Dr. Son before I came in for the consultation.


Will you be sharing before and afters photos


----------



## BrokenNose5000

jacobjarred30 said:


> Will you be sharing before and afters photos


I guess GNG will post them in their B/A section at some point so I will probably post a link to those.


----------



## heimcha.j

BrokenNose5000 said:


> I think you can do it either way. In my case, I asked for Dr. Son before I came in for the consultation.


please keep us updated!! I will be going there next month and I would love to hear about how it went for you!!


----------



## sser

oh,last month I gone to go iwell plastic surgery.Get a nose job.It's very good.


----------



## jacobjarred30

sser said:


> oh,last month I gone to go iwell plastic surgery.Get a nose job.It's very good.


Do you have before and after pictures


----------



## sser

jacobjarred30 said:


> Do you have before and after pictures


If recovery good,I will post my picture.


----------



## jacobjarred30

sser said:


> If recovery good,I will post my picture.


ok keep us updated


----------



## DylanP

How did you guys contact GNG? I've sent them a msg on KaoKaotalk and didn't hear back.


----------



## BrokenNose5000

DylanP said:


> How did you guys contact GNG? I've sent them a msg on KaoKaotalk and didn't hear back.


I used their line LINE contact since I had an account with that already. Hasel is usually pretty quick to reply. Maybe try again?

Btw, I had my cast off yesterday and splint taken out. My breathing seems to be easier than before the operation I even think my sense of smell has improved. Which is pretty cool as I still have lots of swelling! It's probably too early to say anything else so I will be back to give you an update in a few weeks!


----------



## Moebius

Hey guys! I am chatting with Gng staff via Kakao right now and they are quite quick to respond.I have April31 and Gng as my choices for my secondary rhinoplasty. As I read the posts through this forum, Gng seems to be popular when it comes to post surgery cares and prices.


----------



## White Dandelion

Hi Guys, 

I'm going to Korea on May 1st for my revision rhinoplasty.  I already booked my plane ticket and a place to stay. I've been to Korea for PS twice, but I'm traveling alone this time. 
GNG and April31 are my top my choices right now. I'm planing to use Docfinder services to help taking care of me after the surgery. I'm a girl so I don't want to get back to my place by myself. However, they don't work with April 31 if I decide to have my surgery there. I heard that clinics charge you more if you use Docfinder, is it true?


----------



## BrokenNose5000

White Dandelion said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm going to Korea on May 1st for my revision rhinoplasty.  I already booked my plane ticket and a place to stay. I've been to Korea for PS twice, but I'm traveling alone this time.
> GNG and April31 are my top my choices right now. I'm planing to use Docfinder services to help taking care of me after the surgery. I'm a girl so I don't want to get back to my place by myself. However, they don't work with April 31 if I decide to have my surgery there. I heard that clinics charge you more if you use Docfinder, is it true?


I've no experience with Docfinder, but I'm not sure you'll need them to be honest. GNG made things really simple and easy when I visited. They can pick you up from the airport if you need it and you can stay in one of their rooms the evening after your surgery. They'll give you a free lift back to your hotel the next day as well.


----------



## White Dandelion

BrokenNose5000 said:


> I've no experience with Docfinder, but I'm not sure you'll need them to be honest. GNG made things really simple and easy when I visited. They can pick you up from the airport if you need it and you can stay in one of their rooms the evening after your surgery. They'll give you a free lift back to your hotel the next day as well.


@ BrokenNose5000 Thanks for the great info !
Do they offer free airport pick-up for those just coming for consultations? or you have to book the surgery with them and pay a reservation fee before you arrive?


----------



## BrokenNose5000

White Dandelion said:


> @ BrokenNose5000 Thanks for the great info !
> Do they offer free airport pick-up for those just coming for consultations? or you have to book the surgery with them and pay a reservation fee before you arrive?


Ah yeah, maybe only airport pick up if you have booked already. Docfinder might be okay if you want someone to help you going between lots of consultations, but probably better if you can find others like yourself on here who will be in Seoul at the same time. I think there's a Kakao group or something?


----------



## DylanP

I'm thinking of going to a few consultations in Korea, one of them being GNG and the other April 31, but that means I can only decide after I go to the consultations. From what Hazel told me, there may not be surgery spots right after consultation (which means I'd have to stay in Korea longer until I can get surgery). How likely is it to get a surgery spot at GNG when you make the decision right after consultation? Should I just pay a deposit and book a surgery spot now?


----------



## White Dandelion

I was thinking about making my decision before coming there as well. But I changed my mind cuz I think it's very difficult without consultations. Plus, you are stuck with them once you pay deposit fee to reserve the surgery spot. You're not going to get much discount bc they know you will have to choose them or you will loose your money.


----------



## DylanP

Thats a good point, but I was thinking of paying the 500000 won deposit to get the spot and I would still go consult with April 31. For those who did do consultation and then decide, how far away was your surgery date from consultation? Since I'm only staying for two weeks, I'd only have 3-4 days after consultation to get surgery.


----------



## White Dandelion

I emailed GNG but haven't heard anything from them yet. Anyone else has difficulty contacting them?


----------



## tianng162

White Dandelion said:


> I emailed GNG but haven't heard anything from them yet. Anyone else has difficulty contacting them?


You can try sending them a msg on Kakao


----------



## DylanP

Yea, i'm not sure if they're just super busy, but its been pretty slow, like wait the whole day slow


----------



## BrokenNose5000

White Dandelion said:


> I emailed GNG but haven't heard anything from them yet. Anyone else has difficulty contacting them?


Hazel is pretty quick replying on LINE. Using Kakao is a good idea as well. Emails seem to get lost sometimes!


----------



## jacobjarred30

Has anyone that has had rhinoplasty here used their own cartilage instead of a implant?


----------



## BrokenNose5000

jacobjarred30 said:


> Has anyone that has had rhinoplasty here used their own cartilage instead of a implant?


I asked to use my own cartilage, as I was worried (perhaps irrationally) about possible infection or rejection. Dr. Son was pretty cool about it and used cartilage from one of my ears for both the bridge and the tip.


----------



## DylanP

Btw, how did you guys pay for the surgery? Did you just bring hard cash with you on the plane ride?


----------



## BrokenNose5000

DylanP said:


> Btw, how did you guys pay for the surgery? Did you just bring hard cash with you on the plane ride?


A wire transfer or credit card payment seem like the safest ways to pay. At least I was able to get better currency conversion rate that way. That said, I've heard of people getting discounts when paying cash at some clinics.


----------



## BrokenNose5000

Btw, in case anyone is interested, here's my nose at two weeks. I'm happy with how straight it is considering I didn't have an implant. I have scaring, bruising and a little swelling still, so the final version may differ from this, but hopefully not too much!


----------



## Apple11

BrokenNose5000 said:


> Btw, in case anyone is interested, here's my nose at two weeks. I'm happy with how straight it is considering I didn't have an implant. I have scaring, bruising and a little swelling still, so the final version may differ from this, but hopefully not too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657420



Thank you for sharing the photos - the change is impressive!


----------



## White Dandelion

I finally got in touch with GNG!!
I booked my consultation with both GNG and April31 on May 1st for my rhinoplasty revision. 
I want the natural barbie nose shape like Angelababy. I'm still debating between Dr. Seong and Dr. Son. Anyone has any recommendations for which doctor I should choose?


----------



## bluebell.girl

White Dandelion said:


> I finally got in touch with GNG!!
> I booked my consultation with both GNG and April31 on May 1st for my rhinoplasty revision.
> I want the natural barbie nose shape like Angelababy. I'm still debating between Dr. Seong and Dr. Son. Anyone has any recommendations for which doctor I should choose?


White Dandelion, there is a kakaogroup in tpf who wants to go SK in the near time..maybe you could ask @Featheric to add you. It has been so helpful there


----------



## jacobjarred30

White Dandelion said:


> I finally got in touch with GNG!!
> I booked my consultation with both GNG and April31 on May 1st for my rhinoplasty revision.
> I want the natural barbie nose shape like Angelababy. I'm still debating between Dr. Seong and Dr. Son. Anyone has any recommendations for which doctor I should choose?


Please let me know what doctor you choose. I am still trying to decide which doctor. What material will you be using for your rhino?


----------



## White Dandelion

I asked Hazel, the English translator at GNG, and she recommended Dr. Seong since i'm doing a revision. But I heard dr. Seong is more of natural results. I need a drastic change since I have bulbous nose and wide alar. I will let you know my final choice. I will find out about the materials after my consultation in may .


----------



## Shumun28

White Dandelion said:


> I asked Hazel, the English translator at GNG, and she recommended Dr. Seong since i'm doing a revision. But I heard dr. Seong is more of natural results. I need a drastic change since I have bulbous nose and wide alar. I will let you know my final choice. I will find out about the materials after my consultation in may .




Hey , did u ask dr.Lee in GNG ? Heard Korean friend say , he did lot for Korean ..  u may ask if u want something like drastic change dr. Seong is just too "natural"


----------



## jacobjarred30

White Dandelion said:


> I asked Hazel, the English translator at GNG, and she recommended Dr. Seong since i'm doing a revision. But I heard dr. Seong is more of natural results. I need a drastic change since I have bulbous nose and wide alar. I will let you know my final choice. I will find out about the materials after my consultation in may .


I also am looking for dramatic results. Do you want to use silicone or your own cartilage?


----------



## White Dandelion

@Shumun28: thanks ! I'll ask them about him.! Have you seen any results from Dr. Seong? Some BA photos from their website look very impressive but I don't know which doctor did it. 
@jacobjarred30: I have silicone for bridge and my own nasal cartilage for tip right now. I don't know what Dr would recommend for the materials, since mine is revision. I don't think I have much choices. But I hope I can use my own cartilage again for tip.


----------



## jacobjarred30

White Dandelion said:


> @Shumun28: thanks ! I'll ask them about him.! Have you seen any results from Dr. Seong? Some BA photos from their website look very impressive but I don't know which doctor did it.
> @jacobjarred30: I have silicone for bridge and my own nasal cartilage for tip right now. I don't know what Dr would recommend for the materials, since mine is revision. I don't think I have much choices. But I hope I can use my own cartilage again for tip.


ok! I am wondering did you have any problems with your silicone bridge? I am nervous to get that, because I have heard of infection etc.


----------



## Carmenkxs

Hi guys, I'm now almost 2 months post op and my nose is settling well into it's new shape. If anyone of you wants before and after pictures u can PM w your kakaoid, number (for whatsapp) or email. Had quite a few people ask me about it on this thread via PM or a reply and I've kinda lost track. 

I'm very pleased with how natural my results look despite the non-invasive procedure (no change to my bones).


----------



## jacobjarred30

Carmenkxs said:


> Hi guys, I'm now almost 2 months post op and my nose is settling well into it's new shape. If anyone of you wants before and after pictures u can PM w your kakaoid, number (for whatsapp) or email. Had quite a few people ask me about it on this thread via PM or a reply and I've kinda lost track.
> 
> I'm very pleased with how natural my results look despite the non-invasive procedure (no change to my bones).


COngrats Messaged you


----------



## Amber.fate

Dose GNG offer face lifts and fat grafting?


----------



## jacobjarred30

p.joann14 said:


> Who would yall choose between Dr. Son, Dr. Seong, and Dr. Hong? They have five different rhinoplasty specialist, but those three seem to be the best. Who do you guys think ?


When do you plan on getting your nose done?


----------



## mikkimikki

BrokenNose5000 said:


> Btw, in case anyone is interested, here's my nose at two weeks. I'm happy with how straight it is considering I didn't have an implant. I have scaring, bruising and a little swelling still, so the final version may differ from this, but hopefully not too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657420



@BrokenNose5000 Really spectacular results, thanks so much for posting photos. I am currently a Caucasian male making a decision between GNG & April31 and would love to talk more directly. I can't seem to PM you, is there anyway you can start a private convo?


----------



## BrokenNose5000

mikkimikki said:


> @BrokenNose5000 Really spectacular results, thanks so much for posting photos. I am currently a Caucasian male making a decision between GNG & April31 and would love to talk more directly. I can't seem to PM you, is there anyway you can start a private convo?


Hey, yeah those were my top two choices as well. I went with GNG because April31's quote was much higher, like 8.8M KRW for rhinoplasty with hump removal. Dr. Kim's results do look really good, but I'm happy with my choice.

I'm getting close to one month post op now, so I'm planning to write a review post soon with new photos. Hopefully will have time to do that at the weekend.

And no problem, I'll see if I can PM you now. Not sure how to do that here, but I'll work it out!


----------



## zipperfool

I consulted with GNG via Kakao, and liked their responses, but they suggested that I may need an Osteotomy as well.

Has anyone here had Osteotomy at GNG? And what was the experience like? (I'm curious if the healing time is longer since you're removing parts of the bone..) I haven't seen much osteotomy B/As from GNG so thanks in advance if anyone can direct me to 'em. 

Does getting an Osteotomy require general anesthesia?


----------



## BrokenNose5000

zipperfool said:


> I consulted with GNG via Kakao, and liked their responses, but they suggested that I may need an Osteotomy as well.
> 
> Has anyone here had Osteotomy at GNG? And what was the experience like? (I'm curious if the healing time is longer since you're removing parts of the bone..) I haven't seen much osteotomy B/As from GNG so thanks in advance if anyone can direct me to 'em.
> 
> Does getting an Osteotomy require general anesthesia?



Yep, you'll need to be under general anesethesia for osteotomy (honestly, you really wouldn't want to be awake!!!!). I had that as part of my rhinoplasty at GNG. Even though the swelling needs more time to go down, it looks pretty good. Especially considering Dr. Son only had my ear cartilage to work with (I asked for no implants and have no spare septal cartilage left)

Post-op day one I had bright red lines and heavy swelling under my eyes from the bruising, but they had gone by day two. Everyone is different though, some people have visable bruising for a week afterwards.

If you go to the GNG website they have different sections in their before and after photos:
http://www.gnghospital.com/en/before-and-after-photos/
And look at the "nose hump (female/male)" sections. I think most of these must have needed osteotomys.


----------



## jacobjarred30

BrokenNose5000 said:


> Yep, you'll need to be under general anesethesia for osteotomy (honestly, you really wouldn't want to be awake!!!!). I had that as part of my rhinoplasty at GNG. Even though the swelling needs more time to go down, it looks pretty good. Especially considering Dr. Son only had my ear cartilage to work with (I asked for no implants and have no spare septal cartilage left)
> 
> Post-op day one I had bright red lines and heavy swelling under my eyes from the bruising, but they had gone by day two. Everyone is different though, some people have visable bruising for a week afterwards.
> 
> If you go to the GNG website they have different sections in their before and after photos:
> http://www.gnghospital.com/en/before-and-after-photos/
> And look at the "nose hump (female/male)" sections. I think most of these must have needed osteotomys.


I am really looking forward to your full review and updated pictures. I am considering using only cartilage in my rhinoplasty but I am nervous that it will turn out bumpy or absorb lol.


----------



## Carmenkxs

Carmenkxs said:


> Everyone I know who got their nose done at GNG had the surgery done by Doctor Hong. Bear in mind he favours straighter noses instead of he upturned (more cute and feminine types). You can see quite a few male noses on their webpage.



Hi guys I realised I made a mistake here typing Dr Hong. My surgery was done by Dr Seong. His name was translated to me in Chinese so I referred to him as Hong throughout my time there. Apologies for the confusion and I hope I didn't confuse too many people.


----------



## Amber.fate

I have a huge issue with GNG  online consultants.
 Their replies are extremely slow.
The one I contacted at WhatsApp seems careless
The one I contacted at the LINE APP is extremely childish.  I thought being professional you need to ask the right questions such as *"what are your biggest concerns may I have a profile photo of your condition"*
 Then go from there right*?*


----------



## mgmog

Amber.fate said:


> I have a huge issue with GNG  online consultants.
> Their replies are extremely slow.
> The one I contacted at WhatsApp seems careless
> The one I contacted at the LINE APP is extremely childish.  I thought being professional you need to ask the right questions such as *"what are your biggest concerns may I have a profile photo of your condition"*
> Then go from there right*?*



Just you know there's only one consultant at GNG right now and it's extremely busy there at the moment with the surge of foreign patients. She was very fast in reply during less busy season.


----------



## Amber.fate

mgmog said:


> Just you know there's only one consultant at GNG right now and it's extremely busy there at the moment with the surge of foreign patients. She was very fast in reply during less busy season.


Then they might not have enough English  translators? Just guessing.


----------



## mgmog

Amber.fate said:


> Then they might not have enough English  translators? Just guessing.



Like I said, there's only one. She's the only translator and consultant. They are trying to hire more people though.


----------



## miaou5

Hi all! I'm not interested in osteomy or bridge enhancement, just an alar and something to narrow my tip. I've attached a very horribly drawn design of what I want. I'm nervous about wanting alar reduction starting at the apex of the alar rather than the base -- would they do that?


----------



## jacobjarred30

miaou5 said:


> Hi all! I'm not interested in osteomy or bridge enhancement, just an alar and something to narrow my tip. I've attached a very horribly drawn design of what I want. I'm nervous about wanting alar reduction starting at the apex of the alar rather than the base -- would they do that?


Are you planning on having surgery at gng? Surgeons always give their recommendations but if you explain these changes to the doctor this will be no issue.


----------



## mlydzz

Amber.fate said:


> Dose GNG offer face lifts and fat grafting?


I dont know about facelifts but if you look at their youtube channel there's this caucasian girl that did fat graft, face contouring and rhino there and it looks incredible/natural


----------



## mlydzz

Does anyone know gng prices for alar reduction, FC, fat graft?


----------



## threewhitefeathers

Carmenkxs said:


> I'm about to have my rhinoplasty (tip reduction, alar plasty (internal), tip augmentation with donated rib, columnella lowering) at GNG tomorrow. My Korean translator assured me that this clinic is extremely reputable amongst Koreans and I felt the most comfortable in this clinic.
> 
> I went to 4 other clinics and had either a very rude reception or insistence that I get other parts done etc.
> 
> I'll update progressively throughout my recovery period. Please feel free to PM me (I'm a new member so I can't PM) if u need more info.
> 
> I can also recommend my translator to you. She was amazing and helped me with a lot prior to arrival and during my consultations. She's worked full time as a translator in a clinic for about 3 years and has been freelance for just under 2 years. She was really concerned about what I wanted versus what typical Koreans get and constantly assured me that she will do her best to make sure my instructions were followed.
> 
> She charges an extremely low rate as well since she's not interesting in ripping us poor foreign patients off haha. Only 100,000-150,000 KRW for 2 days full time and 1-3 days of post recovery (depending on the number of hours). Understand that she's doing this on top of her own business so any time she took out for me is less time for the "money making" part of her job. I would have gladly offered more considering the standard rate per hour is 30,000-50,000 KRW for translation. I made up for it by buying her coffee and a meal haha.
> 
> Looking forward to updating you guys on this page!


Hi Carmen -

How did your surgery at gng go ?


----------



## Carmenkxs

threewhitefeathers said:


> Hi Carmen -
> 
> How did your surgery at gng go ?



Hi threewhitefeathers, well as I said in one of my later posts, I've recovered well and have no issues with my current nose. Dr Seong was my doctor btw in case u didn't see my later posts, not Dr Hong.


----------



## threewhitefeathers

Carmenkxs said:


> Hi threewhitefeathers, well as I said in one of my later posts, I've recovered well and have no issues with my current nose. Dr Seong was my doctor btw in case u didn't see my later posts, not Dr Hong.


Thanks Carmen for your reply ! I will keep this noted as I'm trying to decide on a great surgeon. ❤️


----------



## upintheair

Carmenkxs said:


> I'm about to have my rhinoplasty (tip reduction, alar plasty (internal), tip augmentation with donated rib, columnella lowering) at GNG tomorrow. My Korean translator assured me that this clinic is extremely reputable amongst Koreans and I felt the most comfortable in this clinic.
> 
> I went to 4 other clinics and had either a very rude reception or insistence that I get other parts done etc.
> 
> I'll update progressively throughout my recovery period. Please feel free to PM me (I'm a new member so I can't PM) if u need more info.
> 
> I can also recommend my translator to you. She was amazing and helped me with a lot prior to arrival and during my consultations. She's worked full time as a translator in a clinic for about 3 years and has been freelance for just under 2 years. She was really concerned about what I wanted versus what typical Koreans get and constantly assured me that she will do her best to make sure my instructions were followed.
> 
> She charges an extremely low rate as well since she's not interesting in ripping us poor foreign patients off haha. Only 100,000-150,000 KRW for 2 days full time and 1-3 days of post recovery (depending on the number of hours). Understand that she's doing this on top of her own business so any time she took out for me is less time for the "money making" part of her job. I would have gladly offered more considering the standard rate per hour is 30,000-50,000 KRW for translation. I made up for it by buying her coffee and a meal haha.
> 
> Looking forward to updating you guys on this page!


I would love to get the name and contact information for the translator you used.  thanks!!!


----------



## cherishbaby

In fact, I see sooooooo many reviews of gng clinic recently. Now, my friend and I'm not going to there. We'd better be careful of sponsored reviews..... ㅜㅜ


----------



## mlydzz

cherishbaby said:


> In fact, I see sooooooo many reviews of gng clinic recently. Now, my friend and I'm not going to there. We'd better be careful of sponsored reviews..... ㅜㅜ


I dont think theyre sponsored


----------



## p.joann14

I put down a deposit for Dr. Hong. There was a really cute girl there that did nose by him and her before was really similar to my current. I ended up pushing my surgery date tho cause of school. Anyone else gonna be in Seoul around Sept?!


----------



## mlydzz

p.joann14 said:


> I put down a deposit for Dr. Hong. There was a really cute girl there that did nose by him and her before was really similar to my current. I ended up pushing my surgery date tho cause of school. Anyone else gonna be in Seoul around Sept?!


Depends when you and i are gonna go! I was thinking sept or oct but dont have a specific date yet.


----------



## SandyMaxwell

For those who want to see more reviews from GNG. There is one girl in this blog just pm me this link, she claimed that these are from GNG. I am not sure cause I am unable to read their language, tried to use google translate, but it's quite hard to understand..
http://ummohh.com/รีวิวศัลยกรรมที่เกาหลี/
http://dungdong.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=139270

What you guys think? Can anyone send me additional reviews via pm or answer post, would be very appreciated!

From what I heard they don't have many reviews online, so it's hard for us to make a decision. At least they should have used 'Facebook's live'.


----------



## CallieCat

Hi everyone! I don't know why I never came across this forum but I've been keeping everyone up to date and posting about my experience with GNG on other forums if you want to go back and take a look at those pages...BUT as an update I am 2 weeks post op with GNG for FC. Keep in mind as I am only two weeks I am not fully healed and still have swelling but so far I'm really loving the results. Surprisingly I had no pain throughout my recovering time here in Korea..which the doctors were surprised about lol. I had a few dull like tooth aches? But that was about it as far as pain. After taking the bandages off it took quite a while but the swelling has now definitely gone down noticeably I am no longer a chipmunk [emoji23] 

As for GNG itself I'm SO glad I came across them when I did. For those of you who haven't seen my posts over the years on here I spent about 3 years researching and shortlisting and researching even more trying to find my 'perfect' doctor/clinic..and it just so happens a few months back I came across GNG. They surprisingly have no bad reviews that I could find-probably due to them being relatively new but they're also highly recommended by locals plus their work is really something. Everyone from Dr. Choi to the nurses that came in every hour or so making sure I was drinking enough water (after surgery I really wasn't drinking as much water as I should have been) but they made sure that I was walking around drinking plenty of water so I could heal faster and of course my translator Hazel. Can't thank her enough either. She answered any question I had even on her days off and gave me her personal KakaoTalk to make sure I could always get ahold of her. I truly can't thank them all enough. 

Just a heads up and this may not be for everyone but if you're getting FC and not too happy with your nose beforehand I would also recommended getting a rhinoplasty at the same time. I love my FC results but I did notice that as of right now I wish I got a rhinoplasty as well because my nose kind of doesn't fit my face anymore if that makes sense? I do plan on going back in the fall though to GNG for a rhinoplasty! 

If anyone has any questions feel free to PM me and I'd be glad to answer any of them. I will also come back and update you guys for any other major changes most likely my 1-3 and 6 month marks [emoji5]


----------



## CallieCat

SandyMaxwell said:


> For those who want to see more reviews from GNG. There is one girl in this blog just pm me this link, she claimed that these are from GNG. I am not sure cause I am unable to read their language, tried to use google translate, but it's quite hard to understand..
> http://ummohh.com/รีวิวศัลยกรรมที่เกาหลี/
> http://dungdong.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=139270
> 
> What you guys think? Can anyone send me additional reviews via pm or answer post, would be very appreciated!
> 
> From what I heard they don't have many reviews online, so it's hard for us to make a decision. At least they should have used 'Facebook's live'.



Yes she did surgery with GNG! I saw her in the books when I went as well plus she has a YouTube channel


----------



## CallieCat

mlydzz said:


> Depends when you and i are gonna go! I was thinking sept or oct but dont have a specific date yet.



I plan on going back in September for rhinoplasty [emoji1]


----------



## mlydzz

CallieCat said:


> I plan on going back in September for rhinoplasty [emoji1]


omg it would be so nice if we could go together  ;;


----------



## threewhitefeathers

White Dandelion said:


> I asked Hazel, the English translator at GNG, and she recommended Dr. Seong since i'm doing a revision. But I heard dr. Seong is more of natural results. I need a drastic change since I have bulbous nose and wide alar. I will let you know my final choice. I will find out about the materials after my consultation in may .



Hi white dandelion -

I too am looking at gng for a revision and am also looking for a drastic but natural change. Did you end up booking with gng ? I would love to hear about your experience.


----------



## Tsatsa

Hi everyone, I'm also interested in revision rhinoplasty and ptosis correction and fc. Been seeing a lot of good reviews about them here. Does anyone here had a jaw reduction surgery done with them? How long it takes for the jaw to fully recover? Please advise.. planning to go to korea December.


----------



## wasca

p.joann14 said:


> I put down a deposit for Dr. Hong. There was a really cute girl there that did nose by him and her before was really similar to my current. I ended up pushing my surgery date tho cause of school. Anyone else gonna be in Seoul around Sept?!



Hi when did you have your surgery? Did you already have it? Also is that the result in your profile photo?


----------



## ft1212

CallieCat said:


> I plan on going back in September for rhinoplasty [emoji1]


can i add you on kakao? because i'm thinking of going to gng for rhinoplasty too! since you've had first experience with them i'd like to get your advices!


----------



## Tsatsa

Hey guys, I've already make a deposit to GNG. Going there December. Appointment with Dr Seong. Who's doing my eyes, not sure yet. I'm excited and looking forward to it. God bless, hope I made the right decision.


----------



## CallieCat

ft1212 said:


> can i add you on kakao? because i'm thinking of going to gng for rhinoplasty too! since you've had first experience with them i'd like to get your advices!



Go right ahead  it's the same username as on here


----------



## ft1212

Amber.fate said:


> I have a huge issue with GNG  online consultants.
> Their replies are extremely slow.
> The one I contacted at WhatsApp seems careless
> The one I contacted at the LINE APP is extremely childish.  I thought being professional you need to ask the right questions such as *"what are your biggest concerns may I have a profile photo of your condition"*
> Then go from there right*?*


try kakaotalk. they reply alright on kakaotalk, but much less warm/friendly than dream or april31. they did ask for my current photo tho and they advise briefly on what i'd need.


----------



## mlydzz

ft1212 said:


> try kakaotalk. they reply alright on kakaotalk, but much less warm/friendly than dream or april31. they did ask for my current photo tho and they advise briefly on what i'd need.


Who was ur consultant? Hazel was pretty lovely to me and replied after a day to three days


----------



## ft1212

mlydzz said:


> Who was ur consultant? Hazel was pretty lovely to me and replied after a day to three days



It's Hazel. Yeah, they're nice but I feel less personal with them. Maybe it's just me. Have you booked your consultation? How was it?


----------



## mlydzz

ft1212 said:


> It's Hazel. Yeah, they're nice but I feel less personal with them. Maybe it's just me. Have you booked your consultation? How was it?


No I haven't booked my consultation yet, I'm probably not going to have surgery with them as they're too expensive.


----------



## Tsatsa

Hi ft1212, can you add me on kakaotalk. My user id 'September21'. I'm interested in seeing your before and after pictures. I've booked mine with GNG this December.


----------



## trufflegogo

Tsatsa said:


> Hi ft1212, can you add me on kakaotalk. My user id 'September21'. I'm interested in seeing your before and after pictures. I've booked mine with GNG this December.



Which doctor did you decide on?


----------



## and_rae_ah

I was wondering if anyone here has heard of or has gone to fresh PS? I was just wondering because it is one that i have stumbled upon and found. :o


----------



## mlydzz

and_rae_ah said:


> I was wondering if anyone here has heard of or has gone to fresh PS? I was just wondering because it is one that i have stumbled upon and found. :o


Oh people say theyre good at fat grafting and liposuction, just like they state on their kakao description but some girl had lipo on her tummy done there and she got lumps that are hard to correct. 
Wouldnt advise you to do anything else as theyre not certified for plastic surgery


----------



## Tsatsa

Dr Seong for rhinoplasty, Dr Kyr for ptosis correction


----------



## and_rae_ah

mlydzz said:


> Oh people say theyre good at fat grafting and liposuction, just like they state on their kakao description but some girl had lipo on her tummy done there and she got lumps that are hard to correct.
> Wouldnt advise you to do anything else as theyre not certified for plastic surgery


Thank you! i was just looking at fresh for liposuction, however they are not on my top list of places, evita seems really tempting but i still must do more research! anyways thanks again!


----------



## Drose2022

Can't decide between dr seong or son, how did you guys decide?


----------



## Somerville

I'll be having my consultation at GNG this week for my eyes, will share how it turns out!


----------



## Tsatsa

Somerville said:


> I'll be having my consultation at GNG this week for my eyes, will share how it turns out!


Which doctor are you consulting?


----------



## Somerville

Tsatsa said:


> Which doctor are you consulting?


Dr Kye! He seems to be the best doctor for eyes there.


----------



## Tsatsa

Yeah, I have appointment with him too in December. Please update me with your results. Thanks Somerville!


----------



## mlydzz

Tsatsa said:


> Yeah, I have appointment with him too in December. Please update me with your results. Thanks Somerville!


Did you book ur appointment in december from now? Damn thats half a year but i guess thats good bc its really full during winter. Is that for surgery or just consult?


----------



## Tsatsa

mlydzz said:


> Did you book ur appointment in december from now? Damn thats half a year but i guess thats good bc its really full during winter. Is that for surgery or just consult?


Yeah, I've already put down the deposit for surgery as well. It's because I'm currently residing in America and planning to go back to Malaysia for holidays end of this year. That why I have to plan everything ahead.


----------



## mlydzz

Tsatsa said:


> Yeah, I've already put down the deposit for surgery as well. It's because I'm currently residing in America and planning to go back to Malaysia for holidays end of this year. That why I have to plan everything ahead.


That's harsh but I guess if youre fine with that then go ahead. Most people prefer to consult in person before putting down a deposit for surgery, if you decide at the end that you dont want to do it there anymore it's extremely hard to get the money back. Most some can do after consistent claims is getting half the money back. lol


----------



## mlydzz

Hello everyone, I've gathered new information of a negative review on their facial contouring thanks to a ps group I'm in that helped woth translation and pictures.


----------



## mlydzz

According to translations from the pictures since they're in chinese, it says that the bone feels bumpy to touch, accompanied with loud noise when she opens her mouth and basically many parts are dislocated.
In the second pic it basically says the cheekbone has been damaged repeteadly and she could feel a gap/hole when touched. The ''bone line'' near the nasolabial gets bigger and bigger (?) that is also causing her pain that she cant sleep at night. Take note she said this happened after 5 MONTHS POST OP.
Her friend states that a lot of chinese patients are dissastified with Dr. Choi's facial contouring skills and that all the girls who went with this friend to GNG were not happy. They also photoshopped her friend's pictures to show people that her face is ok when people asked about  it.
''Hospitals like DA, GNG, Cooki, Opera or Iwell are not good, they spent too many for advertisements in 新氧 app''


----------



## Tsatsa

Oh


mlydzz said:


> According to translations from the pictures since they're in chinese, it says that the bone feels bumpy to touch, accompanied with loud noise when she opens her mouth and basically many parts are dislocated.
> In the second pic it basically says the cheekbone has been damaged repeteadly and she could feel a gap/hole when touched. The ''bone line'' near the nasolabial gets bigger and bigger (?) that is also causing her pain that she cant sleep at night. Take note she said this happened after 5 MONTHS POST OP.
> Her friend states that a lot of chinese patients are dissastified with Dr. Choi's facial contouring skills and that all the girls who went with this friend to GNG were not happy. They also photoshopped her friend's pictures to show people that her face is ok when people asked about  it.
> ''Hospitals like DA, GNG, Cooki, Opera or Iwell are not good, they spent too many for advertisements in 新氧 app''


 oh my gosh, is this for real? Scare the s*#t out of me.


----------



## mlydzz

Tsatsa said:


> Oh
> 
> oh my gosh, is this for real? Scare the s*#t out of me.



uh thats what was discussed in the group. dont know if its real or not


----------



## trufflegogo

i wonder what she looked like before surgery tho. i honestly feel like it wasn't even that bad after the first surgery tho imo


----------



## mlydzz

trufflegogo said:


> i wonder what she looked like before surgery tho. i honestly feel like it wasn't even that bad after the first surgery tho imho


Might look like that but u dont know how it felt like from the inside lol


----------



## CallieCat

Just updating everyone as I am coming close to my one month post op mark! Idk about the negative review above ^ but all I can say is i am more than satisfied with my surgery and I'm not even completely healed yet [emoji28] Some of you who have been on this forum for a while know that I've conversed with you over the last 3 plus years as I've done my own research. Started with ID as my top clinic (yeah I know...that went away quickly) I've probably posted on every single PS in Korea thread on here since about 2013 XD most of you know as I researched my top clinics were TL, DA, View and EverM before I found out about GNG literally 3 months before going to Korea. I know how important this is for everyone going into surgery. It's a BIG thing especially FC and none of us want to have to go through revision or have a botched surgery. We all want to come out of it looking like we hope to in our heads. In 100% honesty after surgery I didn't look exactly like I thought I would when I had photoshopped my photos in the past to change my jaw line etc. at first after the 4th day when I took off my bandages I was extremely shocked. I kind of looked like a turtle? Idk how else to explain it but I didn't look anything at all like I had thought I would. And then a week went by and although swelling was going down I still didn't look anything like I thought I would but I definitely did look different. It wasn't until about week 2/3 that I really saw the changes and I'm SO incredibly happy with how it's turning out. I have all the feeling back in my face. Still have swelling but everyone I have Kakaoed thinks GNG is somehow magic because it looks like I'm like 2-3 months post op and not just one [emoji28][emoji23] I definitely can still feel the swelling but everyone else can't seem to see it. I was told that with zygoma reduction you could feel a sort of clicking noice when opening your mouth idk if that's what the person above was talking about but I only felt that once and that was 3 days after surgery and I haven't felt that since. I have zero pain and although They recommended a liquid diet for one month I found I was eating softer foods around week 2 and I eat pretty much all foods now. 

And the nurses were PHENOMENAL. When I tell you they were the sweetest people in the world I'm not exaggerating. I wasn't drinking enough water during my recovery in the hospital so they would come check on me every half hour to an hour and make sure I was drinking enough and they even walked with me when I wasn't walking enough. And they just made me feel really comfortable. The entire hospital did. Even Dr. Choi I think he was on a short break or something (he had a coffee) and wasn't on the normal floor but had saw me out of the corner of his eye,coffee in hand didn't need to check up on me at all because I was just there for my deswelling treatment and instead he came over and asked me how I was feeling and felt my face to check on everything and that's just a small thing but it really meant a lot to me to see he really cared about how I was doing and that my recovery was going well. 

Even my consultant whenever she saw me at the hospital stopped to check up on and ask me how I was feeling. And always went out of her way to come say hi while I was there. 

Also they give you your medication which is an uber plus because I had major anxiety thinking I had to go to a pharmacy to get the medication and thought I would get the wrong ones etc

Translators: Their translators are so nice as well! Especially Hazel I could literally give that woman the moon for all the things she did for me while I was in Korea. I don't speak Korean (very very limited at least) so I was always scared to try to get a taxi and I didn't even dare take the metro for fear of getting lost even though I hear it's the easiest thing in the world but she literally got me a taxi every morning and evening I had an appointment and so all I had to do was pay the money on the meter. And then I forgot her name but while Hazel was caring for another patient when I was getting ready to leave for korea I had another translator who I just happened to mention I had really liked the pumpkin juice so while I was in the deswelling treatment she went and got me a bunch of bottles just because she heard me mention it and I just thought that was really sweet. 

GNG just made me feel extremely comfortable. I didn't even want to leave the hospital while I was there. And I can't stress that enough how important that was to me. As a foreigner in a country I had never been, didn't know anyone, didn't really know the language and so to feel comfortable and at home in a way was just an extremely nice feeling. 

I wasn't going to add photos but I figured since I was so happy with my results and I told GNG that they could use my photos anyway i figured why not. Plus I know how much seeing other people's results helped me so the first photo is literally the day before surgery and the second photo is about 3 weeks after.

I don't know if you can really tell but I had a wide face and protruding zygomas from the front and side view. I also had a weak/receded chin because of my overbite. Normally I would need double jaw surgery but since I already had braces on and didn't want to go through all of that it was recommended that I have a slight sliding genioplasty and a small implant. Personally I think it came out really well [emoji4] no photoshop, no filters. In the first photo I have on zero makeup in the second photo I'm just wearing foundation. I mention this because idk what it was but the facial I got from GNG was incredible and cleared up my whole face and I'm convinced it's sorcery. 

Another side note: No one ever mentioned it on here I don't think but after surgery your skin is SUPER oily and slightly flaky? Idk if it was just how my skin reacted because I've never had surgery and I don't really know how to describe it but it felt so oily and gross I couldn't wait till I could finally wash my face! And that facial they offer is DEFINITELY needed.


----------



## Tsatsa

CallieCat said:


> Just updating everyone as I am coming close to my one month post op mark! Idk about the negative review above ^ but all I can say is i am more than satisfied with my surgery and I'm not even completely healed yet [emoji28] Some of you who have been on this forum for a while know that I've conversed with you over the last 3 plus years as I've done my own research. Started with ID as my top clinic (yeah I know...that went away quickly) I've probably posted on every single PS in Korea thread on here since about 2013 XD most of you know as I researched my top clinics were TL, DA, View and EverM before I found out about GNG literally 3 months before going to Korea. I know how important this is for everyone going into surgery. It's a BIG thing especially FC and none of us want to have to go through revision or have a botched surgery. We all want to come out of it looking like we hope to in our heads. In 100% honesty after surgery I didn't look exactly like I thought I would when I had photoshopped my photos in the past to change my jaw line etc. at first after the 4th day when I took off my bandages I was extremely shocked. I kind of looked like a turtle? Idk how else to explain it but I didn't look anything at all like I had thought I would. And then a week went by and although swelling was going down I still didn't look anything like I thought I would but I definitely did look different. It wasn't until about week 2/3 that I really saw the changes and I'm SO incredibly happy with how it's turning out. I have all the feeling back in my face. Still have swelling but everyone I have Kakaoed thinks GNG is somehow magic because it looks like I'm like 2-3 months post op and not just one [emoji28][emoji23] I definitely can still feel the swelling but everyone else can't seem to see it. I was told that with zygoma reduction you could feel a sort of clicking noice when opening your mouth idk if that's what the person above was talking about but I only felt that once and that was 3 days after surgery and I haven't felt that since. I have zero pain and although They recommended a liquid diet for one month I found I was eating softer foods around week 2 and I eat pretty much all foods now.
> 
> And the nurses were PHENOMENAL. When I tell you they were the sweetest people in the world I'm not exaggerating. I wasn't drinking enough water during my recovery in the hospital so they would come check on me every half hour to an hour and make sure I was drinking enough and they even walked with me when I wasn't walking enough. And they just made me feel really comfortable. The entire hospital did. Even Dr. Choi I think he was on a short break or something (he had a coffee) and wasn't on the normal floor but had saw me out of the corner of his eye,coffee in hand didn't need to check up on me at all because I was just there for my deswelling treatment and instead he came over and asked me how I was feeling and felt my face to check on everything and that's just a small thing but it really meant a lot to me to see he really cared about how I was doing and that my recovery was going well.
> 
> Even my consultant whenever she saw me at the hospital stopped to check up on and ask me how I was feeling. And always went out of her way to come say hi while I was there.
> 
> Also they give you your medication which is an uber plus because I had major anxiety thinking I had to go to a pharmacy to get the medication and thought I would get the wrong ones etc
> 
> Translators: Their translators are so nice as well! Especially Hazel I could literally give that woman the moon for all the things she did for me while I was in Korea. I don't speak Korean (very very limited at least) so I was always scared to try to get a taxi and I didn't even dare take the metro for fear of getting lost even though I hear it's the easiest thing in the world but she literally got me a taxi every morning and evening I had an appointment and so all I had to do was pay the money on the meter. And then I forgot her name but while Hazel was caring for another patient when I was getting ready to leave for korea I had another translator who I just happened to mention I had really liked the pumpkin juice so while I was in the deswelling treatment she went and got me a bunch of bottles just because she heard me mention it and I just thought that was really sweet.
> 
> GNG just made me feel extremely comfortable. I didn't even want to leave the hospital while I was there. And I can't stress that enough how important that was to me. As a foreigner in a country I had never been, didn't know anyone, didn't really know the language and so to feel comfortable and at home in a way was just an extremely nice feeling.
> 
> I wasn't going to add photos but I figured since I was so happy with my results and I told GNG that they could use my photos anyway i figured why not. Plus I know how much seeing other people's results helped me so the first photo is literally the day before surgery and the second photo is about 3 weeks after.
> 
> I don't know if you can really tell but I had a wide face and protruding zygomas from the front and side view. I also had a weak/receded chin because of my overbite. Normally I would need double jaw surgery but since I already had braces on and didn't want to go through all of that it was recommended that I have a slight sliding genioplasty and a small implant. Personally I think it came out really well [emoji4] no photoshop, no filters. In the first photo I have on zero makeup in the second photo I'm just wearing foundation. I mention this because idk what it was but the facial I got from GNG was incredible and cleared up my whole face and I'm convinced it's sorcery.
> 
> Another side note: No one ever mentioned it on here I don't think but after surgery your skin is SUPER oily and slightly flaky? Idk if it was just how my skin reacted because I've never had surgery and I don't really know how to describe it but it felt so oily and gross I couldn't wait till I could finally wash my face! And that facial they offer is DEFINITELY needed.
> 
> View attachment 3739199
> 
> View attachment 3739201


Calliecat, you look beautiful. Congratulations on your outcome. Now that I see your pictures, I felt more confidence with GNG. I'll be having my surgery with them December. Thank you for your posting. That really relieves my worries.


----------



## j_ff

Thanks @CallieCat!!
GNG is on my list but seeing the post above...I don't really want to take the risk...


----------



## CallieCat

j_ff said:


> Thanks @CallieCat!!
> GNG is on my list but seeing the post above...I don't really want to take the risk...



That's really unfortunate. Honestly I've been on this forum for years and the above really looks like a bunch of BS to put it simply. It just looks too fake and sponsored for negatively. But I can only speak on my own experience and my zygoma reduction healed just fine and Dr. Choi was beyond kind and cared way more about my face functioning properly (no clicking, sagging etc) than it just looking anesthetically pleasing so to me that's why that posts seems so fake, But idk "her friend" nor anything about what happened above so I can't comment on anything but what I feel.


----------



## j_ff

CallieCat said:


> That's really unfortunate. Honestly I've been on this forum for years and the above really looks like a bunch of BS to put it simply. It just looks too fake and sponsored for negatively. But I can only speak on my own experience and my zygoma reduction healed just fine and Dr. Choi was beyond kind and cared way more about my face functioning properly (no clicking, sagging etc) than it just looking anesthetically pleasing so to me that's why that posts seems so fake, But idk "her friend" nor anything about what happened above so I can't comment on anything but what I feel.


That's true, I can see your honesty and it could be fake but I don't really want to take the risk and have another surgery to fix it


----------



## CallieCat

j_ff said:


> That's true, I can see your honesty and it could be fake but I don't really want to take the risk and have another surgery to fix it



Yeah it's understandable. I went into shortlisting my clinics with that in mind that I didn't want to have any revisions etc that's why I spent so long researching and shortlisting and crossing off clinics. Guess I just have a soft spot for GNG because my personal experience was so good and it just kind of sucks to hear this one bad thing about them that to me looks so completely bogus. No one can make you do anything this is your face after all. My advice though? Consult with them at the very least. Get a vibe, ask all the questions you want to ask and if it seems sketchy or they still don't 'sit well' with you then just cross them off your list.


----------



## CallieCat

Tsatsa said:


> Calliecat, you look beautiful. Congratulations on your outcome. Now that I see your pictures, I felt more confidence with GNG. I'll be having my surgery with them December. Thank you for your posting. That really relieves my worries.



No problem and thank you so much [emoji4]! With posts like the above that we don't even know is from an 'actual' person I felt like I needed to update with photos to show a real experience with GNG and that I can attest to their work. Speaking from personal experience you're in good hands. I hope you get Hazel as your translator if you need one. She was fantastic!


----------



## mlydzz

CallieCat said:


> No problem and thank you so much [emoji4]! With posts like the above that we don't even know is from an 'actual' person I felt like I needed to update with photos to show a real experience with GNG and that I can attest to their work. Speaking from personal experience you're in good hands. I hope you get Hazel as your translator if you need one. She was fantastic!


I also felt like the negative post looked weird but we will never know. 
Also your results turned out SO BEAUTIFUL im jealous. Im glad everythings going well


----------



## Picturethis

It's weird they posted a ct scan as after picture instead of a picture of her face.


----------



## mlydzz

Picturethis said:


> It's weird they posted a ct scan as after picture instead of a picture of her face.


uh im pretty sure the picture of her showing her contouring and the ct scan were the after pics


----------



## Picturethis

Sorry idk why I thought it was her before picture.


----------



## K Junkie

Carmenkxs said:


> Hi guys, I'm now almost 2 months post op and my nose is settling well into it's new shape. If anyone of you wants before and after pictures u can PM w your kakaoid, number (for whatsapp) or email. Had quite a few people ask me about it on this thread via PM or a reply and I've kinda lost track.


Hi Carmenkxs 

You are an angel for being so kind and willing to share your B/A! I cant PM yet, can you pls add me on kakao ID: Rainbowbunny and share more there. I am a bag of nerves, trying to pick the best from GNG Ent, April31, Dream, Baroko Ent and Trend. Thanks so much dear.


----------



## Tsatsa

CallieCat said:


> No problem and thank you so much [emoji4]! With posts like the above that we don't even know is from an 'actual' person I felt like I needed to update with photos to show a real experience with GNG and that I can attest to their work. Speaking from personal experience you're in good hands. I hope you get Hazel as your translator if you need one. She was fantastic!


Calliecat, could you please add me on kakaotalk? My id - september21. I would really like to get more info and before after pictures from you. Anyway, my consultant is Won. I've sent her some of my pictures, I said I wanted a V line but she bone surgery is too much for me instead she recommended a facelift for me.


----------



## CallieCat

Tsatsa said:


> Calliecat, could you please add me on kakaotalk? My id - september21. I would really like to get more info and before after pictures from you. Anyway, my consultant is Won. I've sent her some of my pictures, I said I wanted a V line but she bone surgery is too much for me instead she recommended a facelift for me.



Sure my I.d is the same as on here


----------



## Zephel

Just did rhino with Dr.Seong 2 days ago!


----------



## Tsatsa

Zephel said:


> Just did rhino with Dr.Seong 2 days ago!


Zephel, how's your nose doing? Mine share some pictures please?


----------



## maliboo

hi everyone, i'm in the midst of putting a deposit down for facial contouring surgery w GNG in september but for those who have already done procedures with them—what is the best strategy for discussing a lower price? if i place a deposit and they know for sure i'm going to do it with them, i feel i have less bargaining chips. should i discuss the price before placing the deposit or on the day of consultation? what is a reasonable discount... 15%?

fwiw i was quoted 7 million for mini v line, 10 for full vline, 4.5 for rhino

@Zephel hope your recovery is going well, can't wait to hear from u!!! i'm interested in doing rhino with dr seong too [emoji5] did you book your surgery in advance?


----------



## CallieCat

maliboo said:


> hi everyone, i'm in the midst of putting a deposit down for facial contouring surgery w GNG in september but for those who have already done procedures with them—what is the best strategy for discussing a lower price? if i place a deposit and they know for sure i'm going to do it with them, i feel i have less bargaining chips. should i discuss the price before placing the deposit or on the day of consultation? what is a reasonable discount... 15%?
> 
> fwiw i was quoted 7 million for mini v line, 10 for full vline, 4.5 for rhino
> 
> @Zephel hope your recovery is going well, can't wait to hear from u!!! i'm interested in doing rhino with dr seong too [emoji5] did you book your surgery in advance?



I actually put a deposit down beforehand and I don't think that hindered being able to bargain at all. Ask if you can get a discount for doing multiple procedures the price quoted is generally if you are only doing that one procedure. Go in with a budget but also try to remember the price quoted (I.e. You can't really lowball because I mean this IS surgery you know?) but they should definitely give you a bit of a discount for multiple procedures!


----------



## maliboo

CallieCat said:


> I actually put a deposit down beforehand and I don't think that hindered being able to bargain at all. Ask if you can get a discount for doing multiple procedures the price quoted is generally if you are only doing that one procedure. Go in with a budget but also try to remember the price quoted (I.e. You can't really lowball because I mean this IS surgery you know?) but they should definitely give you a bit of a discount for multiple procedures!



thanks @CallieCat, really helpful. i just put down my deposit!! crossing my fingers it will all go well. were your results pretty natural or more dramatic?


----------



## Picturethis

Does anyone know how good Dr Choi is for facial contouring?


----------



## CallieCat

maliboo said:


> thanks @CallieCat, really helpful. i just put down my deposit!! crossing my fingers it will all go well. were your results pretty natural or more dramatic?



I posted earlier a photo of my B/A


----------



## CallieCat

Picturethis said:


> Does anyone know how good Dr Choi is for facial contouring?



I think he's incredible-but I'm sort of biased because after the results I'm seeing from my surgery I'm kind of in love with the clinic [emoji23] (I actually plan on going back to GNG for fat grafting and a rhinoplasty [emoji16]) I posted a photo of my B/A on the previous page if you want to take a look. I have zero pain, pretty much all the feeling back in my face (under my chin is the only part that is still healing feeling wise) and am exactly 1 month post op today [emoji5]


----------



## Picturethis

You look beautiful! I'm glad all went well and you're happy with the result. I'm also planning to have surgery in South Korea and GNG is a clinic I'm considering to have my surgeries but it's so hard to choose a doctor and clinic because theres so many and very little information if you don't speak Korean. So thank you for sharing your pictures!


----------



## tammynosek20

p.joann14 said:


> I put down a deposit for Dr. Hong. There was a really cute girl there that did nose by him and her before was really similar to my current. I ended up pushing my surgery date tho cause of school. Anyone else gonna be in Seoul around Sept?!


Hello! I am going to Seoul in September! Do you have an kakao ID so we can talk privately?
Regards,
Tammy.


----------



## Zephel

Tsatsa said:


> Zephel, how's your nose doing? Mine share some pictures please?


still swollen! the final shape wont be ready until at least 2-3 weeks. i guess i'll post my experience here then!


----------



## K Junkie

Hey Zephel, keeping our fingers crossed for you!!! Think healing tots. Cant wait to hear / see your update!


----------



## SandyMaxwell

Hey, can Dr.Seong do dramatic change for rhino? Anyone know?


----------



## mlydzz

SandyMaxwell said:


> Hey, can Dr.Seong do dramatic change for rhino? Anyone know?


Yes he can


----------



## CallieCat

Just to update everyone who plans on doing FC I'm currently one month and about 4 days post op and at this point majority of my swelling is gone (cheeks are still noticeably swollen to myself eve so slightly I figure that should be gone by the second month) but I now currently look a lot more like my old self but VERY MUCH improved. I wasn't big or anything to begin with I'm actually quite tiny but most people still just assume I lost weight (I guess because my face is smaller XD). I can't get over how much happier I am with how I look. The recovery period initially was hard..not looking at all like myself the first week was super tough for me and I didn't even have any pain. But now that I'm a month post op it was 20000000% worth it and I would do I over and over again. 

I went in thinking it was going to be super hard and painful just by reading some reviews on here but the actual recovery is not NEARLY as bad you guys and that's coming from someone with an extremely low pain tolerance. I don't know if it's because of GNG's after care or what but they definitely did an incredible job..even have the seal of approval from my parents who were VERY against the surgery in the first place [emoji23]


----------



## PinkPeeps83

Are there other websites that have posted reviews for GnG besides here (preferably korean reviews)? GnG Hospital suddenly became really popular out of no where on here, so I'm worried that a lot of the reviews on here are sponsored or fake :/


----------



## SandyMaxwell

Dr.Seong is certified plastic surgeon? Thanks.


----------



## CallieCat

PinkPeeps83 said:


> Are there other websites that have posted reviews for GnG besides here (preferably korean reviews)? GnG Hospital suddenly became really popular out of no where on here, so I'm worried that a lot of the reviews on here are sponsored or fake :/



I don't really know about Korean reviews but before I had surgery with them I found out about GNG on here and then went looking for more reviews elsewhere and came across Chinese reviews on the app sooyoung? I think that's what it's called but it's a Chinese app where people write reviews on their plastic surgery experiences. There were a lot of reviews on there about GNG-the recovery photos on there really helped me decide on them as the top hospital for me personally for my surgeries. So idk if that'll help you


----------



## SandyMaxwell

CallieCat said:


> I don't really know about Korean reviews but before I had surgery with them I found out about GNG on here and then went looking for more reviews elsewhere and came across Chinese reviews on the app sooyoung? I think that's what it's called but it's a Chinese app where people write reviews on their plastic surgery experiences. There were a lot of reviews on there about GNG-the recovery photos on there really helped me decide on them as the top hospital for me personally for my surgeries. So idk if that'll help you




@CallieCat Do you know are doctors at GNG like Dr.Seong, Hong, Son board certified of plastic surgeons? I know that some society is easier to get, but board certified of plastic surgeons is the harder one to get. Some even been forfeited later if they did something wrong, I heard that all of GRAND surgeons were board certified of plastic surgeons before, but after shadow doctors accident some of them seemed to lose their status.

I tried to check in GNG website in both English and Korean websites before consultation, but haven't found. 
Please give some advice.


----------



## Zephel

SandyMaxwell said:


> @CallieCat Do you know are doctors at GNG like Dr.Seong, Hong, Son board certified of plastic surgeons? I know that some society is easier to get, but board certified of plastic surgeons is the harder one to get. Some even been forfeited later if they did something wrong, I heard that all of GRAND surgeons were board certified of plastic surgeons before, but after shadow doctors accident some of them seemed to lose their status.
> 
> I tried to check in GNG website in both English and Korean websites before consultation, but haven't found.
> Please give some advice.



Yeap they are! I remembered seeing at one of the website (not their main website)


----------



## SandyMaxwell

Zephel said:


> Yeap they are! I remembered seeing at one of the website (not their main website)



 That's good news. Can you share the link for us to see please?????

 Endotine at GNG is on general anesthesia or sedation?


----------



## maliboo

@CallieCat spent a long time over the past month reading up about the different clinics and read through your posts again on this thread - thank you for sharing your experience! finally put a deposit down for facial contouring GNG and have my flights booked to seoul!!! now that it's happening i'm so scared lol

do you have kakao / may i pm u?


----------



## CallieCat

maliboo said:


> @CallieCat spent a long time over the past month reading up about the different clinics and read through your posts again on this thread - thank you for sharing your experience! finally put a deposit down for facial contouring GNG and have my flights booked to seoul!!! now that it's happening i'm so scared lol
> 
> do you have kakao / may i pm u?



Yes I do! It's the same I.D as on here [emoji4] It was my lifeline in Seoul lol ahhh I'm so excited for you. Trust me Dr.Choi is literally amazing, you are in extremely good hands! And I'm glad my reviews on my experience helped you! Feel free to message me anytime while you're in Korea I know how lonely it gets and I'd be happy to answer any questions you have. Honestly the worst part is the few hours after you wake up that you can't drink anything but once they give you that water and pumpkin juice you're golden [emoji1360]


----------



## maliboo

@CallieCat i added you  will chat closer to the time ~

if anyone else has plans to go for GNG / seoul in the first two weeks of september, add me my kakao id is maliiboo


----------



## Somerville

Tsatsa said:


> Yeah, I have appointment with him too in December. Please update me with your results. Thanks Somerville!



Hi! my consultation with Dr Kye went well, he's a very experienced doctor with over 25 years of experience, confident of his work albeit stubborn (didn't like it when i insisted on getting ptosis done). I was also advised by my consultant Grace, that Dr Kye have only been doing eye-related PS and no longer do other surgeries like rhinoplasty. in other words, he specialises ONLY in eyes now. 

I've actually wrote a review of GNG's Dr Kye in a thread i created, if you want to know more you can scroll to the GNG part. 

In summary if i had set aside (way more) budget to get Endotine forehead lifting done i might have chosen Dr Kye over Dr Hu from Ruby. he was against me getting ptosis correction done as according to him I don't need it, and my eyelids will become hooded if i insisted on doing it.

Hope this helps


----------



## Fried$hip

CallieCat said:


> Just updating everyone as I am coming close to my one month post op mark! Idk about the negative review above ^ but all I can say is i am more than satisfied with my surgery and I'm not even completely healed yet [emoji28] Some of you who have been on this forum for a while know that I've conversed with you over the last 3 plus years as I've done my own research. Started with ID as my top clinic (yeah I know...that went away quickly) I've probably posted on every single PS in Korea thread on here since about 2013 XD most of you know as I researched my top clinics were TL, DA, View and EverM before I found out about GNG literally 3 months before going to Korea. I know how important this is for everyone going into surgery. It's a BIG thing especially FC and none of us want to have to go through revision or have a botched surgery. We all want to come out of it looking like we hope to in our heads. In 100% honesty after surgery I didn't look exactly like I thought I would when I had photoshopped my photos in the past to change my jaw line etc. at first after the 4th day when I took off my bandages I was extremely shocked. I kind of looked like a turtle? Idk how else to explain it but I didn't look anything at all like I had thought I would. And then a week went by and although swelling was going down I still didn't look anything like I thought I would but I definitely did look different. It wasn't until about week 2/3 that I really saw the changes and I'm SO incredibly happy with how it's turning out. I have all the feeling back in my face. Still have swelling but everyone I have Kakaoed thinks GNG is somehow magic because it looks like I'm like 2-3 months post op and not just one [emoji28][emoji23] I definitely can still feel the swelling but everyone else can't seem to see it. I was told that with zygoma reduction you could feel a sort of clicking noice when opening your mouth idk if that's what the person above was talking about but I only felt that once and that was 3 days after surgery and I haven't felt that since. I have zero pain and although They recommended a liquid diet for one month I found I was eating softer foods around week 2 and I eat pretty much all foods now.
> 
> And the nurses were PHENOMENAL. When I tell you they were the sweetest people in the world I'm not exaggerating. I wasn't drinking enough water during my recovery in the hospital so they would come check on me every half hour to an hour and make sure I was drinking enough and they even walked with me when I wasn't walking enough. And they just made me feel really comfortable. The entire hospital did. Even Dr. Choi I think he was on a short break or something (he had a coffee) and wasn't on the normal floor but had saw me out of the corner of his eye,coffee in hand didn't need to check up on me at all because I was just there for my deswelling treatment and instead he came over and asked me how I was feeling and felt my face to check on everything and that's just a small thing but it really meant a lot to me to see he really cared about how I was doing and that my recovery was going well.
> 
> Even my consultant whenever she saw me at the hospital stopped to check up on and ask me how I was feeling. And always went out of her way to come say hi while I was there.
> 
> Also they give you your medication which is an uber plus because I had major anxiety thinking I had to go to a pharmacy to get the medication and thought I would get the wrong ones etc
> 
> Translators: Their translators are so nice as well! Especially Hazel I could literally give that woman the moon for all the things she did for me while I was in Korea. I don't speak Korean (very very limited at least) so I was always scared to try to get a taxi and I didn't even dare take the metro for fear of getting lost even though I hear it's the easiest thing in the world but she literally got me a taxi every morning and evening I had an appointment and so all I had to do was pay the money on the meter. And then I forgot her name but while Hazel was caring for another patient when I was getting ready to leave for korea I had another translator who I just happened to mention I had really liked the pumpkin juice so while I was in the deswelling treatment she went and got me a bunch of bottles just because she heard me mention it and I just thought that was really sweet.
> 
> GNG just made me feel extremely comfortable. I didn't even want to leave the hospital while I was there. And I can't stress that enough how important that was to me. As a foreigner in a country I had never been, didn't know anyone, didn't really know the language and so to feel comfortable and at home in a way was just an extremely nice feeling.
> 
> I wasn't going to add photos but I figured since I was so happy with my results and I told GNG that they could use my photos anyway i figured why not. Plus I know how much seeing other people's results helped me so the first photo is literally the day before surgery and the second photo is about 3 weeks after.
> 
> I don't know if you can really tell but I had a wide face and protruding zygomas from the front and side view. I also had a weak/receded chin because of my overbite. Normally I would need double jaw surgery but since I already had braces on and didn't want to go through all of that it was recommended that I have a slight sliding genioplasty and a small implant. Personally I think it came out really well [emoji4] no photoshop, no filters. In the first photo I have on zero makeup in the second photo I'm just wearing foundation. I mention this because idk what it was but the facial I got from GNG was incredible and cleared up my whole face and I'm convinced it's sorcery.
> 
> Another side note: No one ever mentioned it on here I don't think but after surgery your skin is SUPER oily and slightly flaky? Idk if it was just how my skin reacted because I've never had surgery and I don't really know how to describe it but it felt so oily and gross I couldn't wait till I could finally wash my face! And that facial they offer is DEFINITELY needed.
> 
> View attachment 3739199
> 
> View attachment 3739201




YOU LOOK PHENOMENAL !! I have been following you for some time, glad things worked for you!! You look amazing! Looking forward to your updates !!! Fingers crossed for you, girl!!!!!


----------



## Theotera

Carmenkxs said:


> H
> Hi I was wondering how much it would cost to hire a translator as I will be heading there in November.Did your fat graft stay?
> 
> Sorry I didn't receive a notification when you replied to my post. Literally just saw your questions. About why I hired a translator, many clinics in Korea don't offer English translation service and I did all my consultations after arriving in Korea. My translator also provided me with directions/recommendation of restaurants/haircut instructions etc and made my trip a lot more comfortable.
> 
> With regards to GNG, I believe there is only one English translator (Hazel) and she was mostly not present when I was there. I only saw her thrice; in the operation room, post op, when I was given my tax refund documents. I'm sure if u made prior arrangements they would try to make sure she's there for all your appointments. Do try and get in touch with her personally before your appointments/post op care to make sure she knows you're coming so you're not left struggling with the Korean speaking staff. Hazel was given the wrong date by the staff for my final post op appointment so she had to rush out my tax refund documents and panicked a little haha.
> 
> Airport pickup seems like a nice perk Just make sure you're not getting charged a premium for the service as it is pretty easy to get to Seoul from the airports and GNG is literally 1-2mins away from a train station.
> 
> Good luck! April is a good time since school/university would have started for them and the clinic wouldn't be filled students.


Hi how much to hire a translator? I would need help after surgery in November


----------



## mlydzz

Theotera said:


> Hi how much to hire a translator? I would need help after surgery in November



You can contact them via their email or kakao. I've seen some recommendations around here and saved it for people like you who need translators. 
1) Jefferson (she's extremely helpful and charges only KRW 150,000 for two days) Kakao ID: _jefferson_1115 
2) Zoe (she has good reviews too and charges reasonably, or so thats what i read) Email: clinickorea@gmail.com


----------



## Theotera

mlydzz said:


> You can contact them via their email or kakao. I've seen some recommendations around here and saved it for people like you who need translators.
> 1) Jefferson (she's extremely helpful and charges only KRW 150,000 for two days) Kakao ID: _jefferson_1115
> 2) Zoe (she has good reviews too and charges reasonably, or so thats what i read) Email: clinickorea@gmail.com


Thank you so much you are a life saver!


----------



## Theotera

Anyone heading to Seoul Nov 4 to 6? I have a nice apartment I rented right next to Gangnam station . Am willing to share cost.


----------



## Theotera

mlydzz said:


> You can contact them via their email or kakao. I've seen some recommendations around here and saved it for people like you who need translators.
> 1) Jefferson (she's extremely helpful and charges only KRW 150,000 for two days) Kakao ID: _jefferson_1115
> 2) Zoe (she has good reviews too and charges reasonably, or so thats what i read) Email: clinickorea@gmail.com


Just want to update everyone, Jefferson is no longer working as a translator. She found a new job.


----------



## CallieCat

Theotera said:


> Hi how much to hire a translator? I would need help after surgery in November



If you're going with GNG they have multiple English speaking translators (though Hazel is the main one) I met with two others while I stayed in Korea and Hazel helped other patients. They were extremely nice and helpful so you will always have a translator with you at the hospital even if it is not Hazel. They also were extremely kind and booked all my cabs for me so all I had to do is pay. (This may seem like a trivial thing but I found getting a taxi as a foreigner hard in Korea and telling them where to go and back gave me anxiety lol so having the translators be able to do that for me for all my trips to the hospital was really nice.) Airport pickup is completely free and that's from the airport and on your last day back to the airport so you don't have to worry about that either which is helpful.


----------



## Theotera

CallieCat said:


> If you're going with GNG they have multiple English speaking translators (though Hazel is the main one) I met with two others while I stayed in Korea and Hazel helped other patients. They were extremely nice and helpful so you will always have a translator with you at the hospital even if it is not Hazel. They also were extremely kind and booked all my cabs for me so all I had to do is pay. (This may seem like a trivial thing but I found getting a taxi as a foreigner hard in Korea and telling them where to go and back gave me anxiety lol so having the translators be able to do that for me for all my trips to the hospital was really nice.) Airport pickup is completely free and that's from the airport and on your last day back to the airport so you don't have to worry about that either which is helpful.


Thank you for the info. Do we have to pay cash to the taxi drivers or can we use card? I hate to carry cash with so many 0000000s


----------



## mlydzz

Theotera said:


> Just want to update everyone, Jefferson is no longer working as a translator. She found a new job.


Oh really. Thats unfortunate :| sorry i didnt know that


----------



## Theotera

mlydzz said:


> Oh really. Thats unfortunate :| sorry i didnt know that


yeah a pity. :0(


----------



## CallieCat

Theotera said:


> Thank you for the info. Do we have to pay cash to the taxi drivers or can we use card? I hate to carry cash with so many 0000000s



Any taxi in Seoul accepts card I'm almost 100% sure of but you may want to exchange some cash at the airport for Korean currency. I found it was easier just for getting food and getting around for taxis-but if you're more comfortable just with your card you can pay with your card


----------



## kathy2406

Most or all taxi accepts card in Seoul so no need to carry cash; but drivers like cash hahaha


----------



## CallieCat

Anyone going in October that wants to share accommodation? I'd love to travel with someone this time around! Especially if you're going with GNG we can go together [emoji16]


----------



## Tsatsa

I'll be in Korea early December. Anyone there at that time?


----------



## chloeplkr

Tsatsa said:


> I'll be in Korea early December. Anyone there at that time?


I'll be there second week of December.


----------



## amici1992

I'll be in from September 1-7, anybody else?


----------



## jacobjarred30

chloeplkr said:


> I'll be there second week of December.


what are you going for?


----------



## iamsummer

Hey everyone, 

So glad I've come across GNG thread. Never heard of them prior to last night! 

With all the excellent reviews and before/afters that appear on their blog my heart is set on doing my primary rhino with GNG and with Dr Seong. 

I'm planning to go in September/October (though more likely October). 

I'm excited and nervous at the same time. 

Any tips on preparation before rhino? 

Or the right questions to ask?


----------



## mlydzz

iamsummer said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So glad I've come across GNG thread. Never heard of them prior to last night!
> 
> With all the excellent reviews and before/afters that appear on their blog my heart is set on doing my primary rhino with GNG and with Dr Seong.
> 
> I'm planning to go in September/October (though more likely October).
> 
> I'm excited and nervous at the same time.
> 
> Any tips on preparation before rhino?
> 
> Or the right questions to ask?


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/k-coutures-guide-to-seoul-plastic-surgery.886985/

questions are intensely repeated over and over again. PEOPLE. theres a search box for a reason.


----------



## Tsatsa

chloeplkr said:


> I'll be there second week of December.


I have appointment with GNG on the 4th December. Will be going with my mom and we're staying at the Riviera Hotel. We'll be there for 3 weeks. See if we could meet and hang out.


----------



## sallylee0212

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF GNG'S "NO PLANT" RHINOPLASTY? IS IT SAFE? 
http://www.misooda.com/promotions/detail?item=98


----------



## invisible2412

I am thinking about doing my revision rhinoplasty in JW but since I found this post. I think


----------



## iamsummer

I think jw quoted me aud$15k for my nose, while gng and oh&kims both quoted me under $5.5k jw definitely inflated their prices.....


----------



## mlydzz

iamsummer said:


> I think jw quoted me aud$15k for my nose, while gng and oh&kims both quoted me under $5.5k jw definitely inflated their prices.....


15k for nose? what the **** LOL thats pathetic its just like go to the US then same prices if theyre gonna do that


----------



## iamsummer

mlydzz said:


> 15k for nose? what the **** LOL thats pathetic its just like go to the US then same prices if theyre gonna do that


Exactly my thoughts. Trying to rip me off before I've even started my consult! I've sent off another message (this time via KakaoTalk) and will see what the cost is this time. 

You still hoping to go in October to sk?


----------



## mlydzz

iamsummer said:


> Exactly my thoughts. Trying to rip me off before I've even started my consult! I've sent off another message (this time via KakaoTalk) and will see what the cost is this time.
> 
> You still hoping to go in October to sk?


october? no, next month


----------



## caliRoll

iamsummer said:


> I think jw quoted me aud$15k for my nose, while gng and oh&kims both quoted me under $5.5k jw definitely inflated their prices.....


  $15K for a primary rhino?  Is this correct?  Then how much would they charge for a revision?  That is crazy!


----------



## iamsummer

caliRoll said:


> $15K for a primary rhino?  Is this correct?  Then how much would they charge for a revision?  That is crazy!


Ok so I just received a quote back today from a jw beauty consultant. I've been quoted between 7 - 8 million for the following:

Bridge augmentation, osteotomy, alar plasty and tip plasty.

This amount would include doc fees, medication, anaesthetic, after care etc... 

I'm assuming if I don't have an osteotomy the price would be about 5 - 6 million? That's just my guess. 

The other two clinics made no mention for an osteotomy, but who knows, maybe this was overlooked. 

Now it makes me wonder why I has been quoted 15 Million the first time I enquired sometime last year. 

I'm still leaning towards gng, but I have also seen a few great results from Jw by Dr. Suh in particular.


----------



## caliRoll

So now after you asked again they dropped their prices in half?  That doesn't make much sense.


----------



## iamsummer

caliRoll said:


> So now after you asked again they dropped their prices in half?  That doesn't make much sense.


Doesn't make sense to me either. 

All I can think of is a typing error, instead of 5 they typed 15. 

I've also just received another reply on the cost if no osteotomy required. It would be 7-7.5 mill.


----------



## loverly

anyone planning to go in dec??


----------



## Tsatsa

loverly said:


> anyone planning to go in dec??


I'll be there on the 4th December with my mom. Appointment for consultation with GNG on the same day. Will be staying in Riveira Hotel .


----------



## iamsummer

Just wondering if anyone is getting replies from gng? 

My follow up messages have been read but not answered. Any another but hasn't been read.


----------



## Tsatsa

iamsummer said:


> Just wondering if anyone is getting replies from gng?
> 
> My follow up messages have been read but not answered. Any another but hasn't been read.


I spoke to them couple days ago. Previously Won is my translator, and now Julia is taking over. They said, Won resigned due to personal issue.


----------



## CallieCat

Tsatsa said:


> I spoke to them couple days ago. Previously Won is my translator, and now Julia is taking over. They said, Won resigned due to personal issue.



Awww she was so sweet sad to hear that! I'm assuming that's why some people haven't been able to get answers as quickly. Julia and Hazel must have to answer all the questions coming from everyone


----------



## iamsummer

Tsatsa said:


> I spoke to them couple days ago. Previously Won is my translator, and now Julia is taking over. They said, Won resigned due to personal issue.


Were you in contact with them via kkt? Not sure how many user id they have but I've been chatting to them on the "gnghospital' one. 

I've asked who I was dealing with before but they never told me. I asked if she was hazel in one of my earlier messages and she never addressed that. 

Was so sure I wanted to go with gng but with the recent no answers it made me feel uneasy like I've offended them by 
Having asked too much [emoji28]


----------



## catelet

I asked and was told they only do general anesthesia which is a con for me unfortunately (I'm only asking about revision rhinoplasty).


----------



## ft1212

iamsummer said:


> Were you in contact with them via kkt? Not sure how many user id they have but I've been chatting to them on the "gnghospital' one.
> 
> I've asked who I was dealing with before but they never told me. I asked if she was hazel in one of my earlier messages and she never addressed that.
> 
> Was so sure I wanted to go with gng but with the recent no answers it made me feel uneasy like I've offended them by
> Having asked too much [emoji28]


*opps, edited because I pressed post too soon*

I feel the same way when they ignored my messages in the beginning. But I thought to myself, it's my face and I'm entitled to ask as many questions (not personal question ofc) to assess the reliability of the hospital and etc.. If they feel offended when I ask too many questions before the surgery, how would they feel and respond if I ask questions when they botch my surgery aferwards?

Anyway, so I just "hello" at them everyday until they reply again. And Hazel is really nice when I consulted them face to face. 

So yeah.. Don't feel uneasy about asking too many questions.


----------



## loverly

Tsatsa said:


> I'll be there on the 4th December with my mom. Appointment for consultation with GNG on the same day. Will be staying in Riveira Hotel .



I will be there ariound that time! We should hook up!!! Which surgery are you doing? I am booked for nose with dr. hong.


----------



## Josephinenguyen

Hey guys I know it's been a while since I've posted ! Just giving you guys an update on how I am going! It's  been six months already since my rhinoplasty! I am so happy with my nose and how natural it feels. Everyday I notice small changes. My nose functions completely normal as before surgery. I can blow my nose etc and my scarring looks almost invisible! My nose now is a lot slimmer and my bridge is higher, my nose before surgery was quite bulbous and my tip was wide. You can see my before photos on Instagram @gngplasticsurgerykorea and you can watch my surgery experience if you search "Josephine Nguyen GNG" on YouTube if you are interested! Feel free to message me on Instagram @Josephinenguyen if you have any questions. But I definitely would recommend GNG hospital. I am in love with my nose! 
Xx this is a photo of my nose now


----------



## catelet

Josephinenguyen said:


> Hey guys I know it's been a while since I've posted ! Just giving you guys an update on how I am going! It's  been six months already since my rhinoplasty! I am so happy with my nose and how natural it feels. Everyday I notice small changes. My nose functions completely normal as before surgery. I can blow my nose etc and my scarring looks almost invisible! My nose now is a lot slimmer and my bridge is higher, my nose before surgery was quite bulbous and my tip was wide. You can see my before photos on Instagram @gngplasticsurgerykorea and you can watch my surgery experience if you search "Josephine Nguyen GNG" on YouTube if you are interested! Feel free to message me on Instagram @Josephinenguyen if you have any questions. But I definitely would recommend GNG hospital. I am in love with my nose!
> Xx this is a photo of my nose now



Beautiful result!!! You must be thrilled.  Thanks for sharing. I sent you a message.


----------



## Fried$hip

Josephinenguyen said:


> Hey guys I know it's been a while since I've posted ! Just giving you guys an update on how I am going! It's  been six months already since my rhinoplasty! I am so happy with my nose and how natural it feels. Everyday I notice small changes. My nose functions completely normal as before surgery. I can blow my nose etc and my scarring looks almost invisible! My nose now is a lot slimmer and my bridge is higher, my nose before surgery was quite bulbous and my tip was wide. You can see my before photos on Instagram @gngplasticsurgerykorea and you can watch my surgery experience if you search "Josephine Nguyen GNG" on YouTube if you are interested! Feel free to message me on Instagram @Josephinenguyen if you have any questions. But I definitely would recommend GNG hospital. I am in love with my nose!
> Xx this is a photo of my nose now


i saw your video!! beautiful!!


----------



## Danbam

Josephinenguyen said:


> Hey guys I know it's been a while since I've posted ! Just giving you guys an update on how I am going! It's  been six months already since my rhinoplasty! I am so happy with my nose and how natural it feels. Everyday I notice small changes. My nose functions completely normal as before surgery. I can blow my nose etc and my scarring looks almost invisible! My nose now is a lot slimmer and my bridge is higher, my nose before surgery was quite bulbous and my tip was wide. You can see my before photos on Instagram @gngplasticsurgerykorea and you can watch my surgery experience if you search "Josephine Nguyen GNG" on YouTube if you are interested! Feel free to message me on Instagram @Josephinenguyen if you have any questions. But I definitely would recommend GNG hospital. I am in love with my nose!
> Xx this is a photo of my nose now


You look great! Being part Vietnamese and telling from your last name (hope you're Vietnamese too lol) I have some hope that I can hopefully have a successful surgery too.


----------



## Tsatsa

loverly said:


> I will be there ariound that time! We should hook up!!! Which surgery are you doing? I am booked for nose with dr. hong.


Sorry for replying late. I'm having my revision rhinoplasty with Dr Seong, my eyes and facelift with Dr Kye and fat graft with De Kim. May I ask why you choose Dr Hong for rhinoplasty? Where will you be staying while your in Korea?


----------



## jollyolly1

Josephinenguyen said:


> Hey guys I know it's been a while since I've posted ! Just giving you guys an update on how I am going! It's  been six months already since my rhinoplasty! I am so happy with my nose and how natural it feels. Everyday I notice small changes. My nose functions completely normal as before surgery. I can blow my nose etc and my scarring looks almost invisible! My nose now is a lot slimmer and my bridge is higher, my nose before surgery was quite bulbous and my tip was wide. You can see my before photos on Instagram @gngplasticsurgerykorea and you can watch my surgery experience if you search "Josephine Nguyen GNG" on YouTube if you are interested! Feel free to message me on Instagram @Josephinenguyen if you have any questions. But I definitely would recommend GNG hospital. I am in love with my nose!
> Xx this is a photo of my nose now



you look good!! thanks for the update!


----------



## Deleted member 576959

KittyBerry said:


> Hello,
> I wanted to start a thread for Reviews on GNG Hospital I've seen alot of people interested in GNG, but I haven't seen any reviews yet.
> Their Website: http://www.gnghospital.com/en/
> I will be finalizing alot of my details during my face to face consultation, so I'm hopeful and will keep you all updated on my progress. Especially since it seems many of you are considering GNG yourselves.



Hi Again!
I wanted to give an update since it has been about 8 months since my original post.
Just to catch everyone up, I went with GNG for Facial Contouring, Revision Rhinoplasty and Fat Graft. I flew to Korea February 7th. My face to face consultation was very successful, and I was very pleased, so I scheduled my surgery date for that Friday, February 10th and stayed the weekend at GNG hospital ward for recovery. About 12 days later I flew home. It has since been 7 months for recovery and I wanted to share my results since my swelling is gone and I am back to enjoying my regular life.

Honestly the bulk of the healing happened quite quickly, by the second week I was largely healed, and after the first month I was feeling great and able to eat many of my favorite things. After the first month the healing was very subtle. My swelling resolved little by little and my nose become more defined and my face became less puffy looking. GNG told me the entire healing process could take a year since my rhinoplasty was a revision. However at 7 months I feel like all of my healing is behind me! 
I love my new look, my chin is much smaller and more delicate, and the sides of my jaw are not as wide, overall making the angle and shape of my jawline much more feminine. My nose is also much shorter (from profile view you can see) and more narrow, and my nostrils and tip are also more proportional and cute.  My fat graft has also resolved and I'm very happy with it! I love the way my fat graft rounded my forehead and added volume to the hollow areas of my face. My fat graft made me look so much more youthful. All of my changes were subtle but together made a huge difference to my look. When I look at myself I feel much younger, and more cute which is what I wanted. I'm very satisfied with my new look, and love how confident it's made me feel. I've loved the care and service GNG has provided, and I love my results. I hope this review can help others who are researching and looking for a good plastic surgery hospital. I would certainly recommend GNG.
Below you can see on the left a photo I took in January about 2 weeks before surgery, and the right is a selfie I took last week.


----------



## catelet

KittyBerry said:


> Hi Again!
> I wanted to give an update since it has been about 8 months since my original post.
> Just to catch everyone up, I went with GNG for Facial Contouring, Revision Rhinoplasty and Fat Graft. I flew to Korea February 7th. My face to face consultation was very successful, and I was very pleased, so I scheduled my surgery date for that Friday, February 10th and stayed the weekend at GNG hospital ward for recovery. About 12 days later I flew home. It has since been 7 months for recovery and I wanted to share my results since my swelling is gone and I am back to enjoying my regular life.
> 
> Honestly the bulk of the healing happened quite quickly, by the second week I was largely healed, and after the first month I was feeling great and able to eat many of my favorite things. After the first month the healing was very subtle. My swelling resolved little by little and my nose become more defined and my face became less puffy looking. GNG told me the entire healing process could take a year since my rhinoplasty was a revision. However at 7 months I feel like all of my healing is behind me!
> I love my new look, my chin is much smaller and more delicate, and the sides of my jaw are not as wide, overall making the angle and shape of my jawline much more feminine. My nose is also much shorter (from profile view you can see) and more narrow, and my nostrils and tip are also more proportional and cute.  My fat graft has also resolved and I'm very happy with it! I love the way my fat graft rounded my forehead and added volume to the hollow areas of my face. My fat graft made me look so much more youthful. All of my changes were subtle but together made a huge difference to my look. When I look at myself I feel much younger, and more cute which is what I wanted. I'm very satisfied with my new look, and love how confident it's made me feel. I've loved the care and service GNG has provided, and I love my results. I hope this review can help others who are researching and looking for a good plastic surgery hospital. I would certainly recommend GNG.
> Below you can see on the left a photo I took in January about 2 weeks before surgery, and the right is a selfie I took last week.



You look beautiful! Your nose and face shape are very harmonious.  It's so nice that you came back to share your before and after. Thanks for sharing it!

You mentioned in an earlier post that the Dr. said he might need to use a graft on your nose. Did he end up doing that, and if so, what was the graft made of if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Deleted member 576959

catelet said:


> You look beautiful! Your nose and face shape are very harmonious.  It's so nice that you came back to share your before and after. Thanks for sharing it!
> 
> You mentioned in an earlier post that the Dr. said he might need to use a graft on your nose. Did he end up doing that, and if so, what was the graft made of if you don't mind sharing?



Thank you! I've been enjoying my new look!  
Yes during our first consultation I told the doctor I wanted to improve the profile view of my face. The doctor asked if I would be okay with a small silicone implant, on the upper bridge of my nose, I said that I would prefer all cartilage if possible. He said that we could take cartilage and put it there, but he was very concerned that the absorption rate would be very high for me. He said that an implant would give a more precise result. 
We then discussed taking cartilage from my ear for my nose tip and bridge. There was a concern about the cartilage since I had rhinoplasty already. The doctor used a computer screen to draw and explain very carefully his suggestions.  He was very thorough. He asked me to think it over and scheduled another consultation before surgery.
At out second consultation, I told the doctor I wanted to follow his suggestions. If the implant would give me the best results I would go with the implant. I also said it was okay to take cartilage from the back of my ear if the cartilage in my nose wasn't enough. The pros and cons were all explained very careful to me so I felt I was able to make an informed decision. 
Later I went into surgery.
After surgery and after I woke up, both of my doctors and consultant came to visit me. They explained that the surgery was a success. They showed me the bone that was cut from my jawline, and explained they cut as much as they could without causing nerve damage. They also explained that they took some cartilage from my ear for the bridge of my nose and also used a small implant on the upper bridge of my nose between my eyes. My consultant insisted that I be extra careful not to bump or shift the implant on my nose. My ear was very sore the first three days, but honestly my whole face was sore. Before they released me from the hospital ward they removed the bandage on my ear and cleaned my ear. Now when I touch behind my ear I can feel a small dent, I know that where they took the cartilage from. There is no pain and my ear looks totally fine, but I can feel the small area they took from haha.


----------



## catelet

KittyBerry said:


> Thank you! I've been enjoying my new look!
> Yes during our first consultation I told the doctor I wanted to improve the profile view of my face. The doctor asked if I would be okay with a small silicone implant, on the upper bridge of my nose, I said that I would prefer all cartilage if possible. He said that we could take cartilage and put it there, but he was very concerned that the absorption rate would be very high for me. He said that an implant would give a more precise result.
> We then discussed taking cartilage from my ear for my nose tip and bridge. There was a concern about the cartilage since I had rhinoplasty already. The doctor used a computer screen to draw and explain very carefully his suggestions.  He was very thorough. He asked me to think it over and scheduled another consultation before surgery.
> At out second consultation, I told the doctor I wanted to follow his suggestions. If the implant would give me the best results I would go with the implant. I also said it was okay to take cartilage from the back of my ear if the cartilage in my nose wasn't enough. The pros and cons were all explained very careful to me so I felt I was able to make an informed decision.
> Later I went into surgery.
> After surgery and after I woke up, both of my doctors and consultant came to visit me. They explained that the surgery was a success. They showed me the bone that was cut from my jawline, and explained they cut as much as they could without causing nerve damage. They also explained that they took some cartilage from my ear for the bridge of my nose and also used a small implant on the upper bridge of my nose between my eyes. My consultant insisted that I be extra careful not to bump or shift the implant on my nose. My ear was very sore the first three days, but honestly my whole face was sore. Before they released me from the hospital ward they removed the bandage on my ear and cleaned my ear. Now when I touch behind my ear I can feel a small dent, I know that where they took the cartilage from. There is no pain and my ear looks totally fine, but I can feel the small area they took from haha.



Thanks for sharing that! Your result is just so nice. I didn't realize this was a revision for you. I'm also looking for a revision also, so that's good to know for reference. 

So the small implant between your eyes was silicone, and ear cartilage was used on the bridge, correct? Did he do anything to your alars at all?


----------



## Deleted member 576959

catelet said:


> Thanks for sharing that! Your result is just so nice. I didn't realize this was a revision for you. I'm also looking for a revision also, so that's good to know for reference.
> 
> So the small implant between your eyes was silicone, and ear cartilage was used on the bridge, correct? Did he do anything to your alars at all?



Yes, we also took in my alars a little bit, and also the nose was broken to make it more narrow


----------



## catelet

KittyBerry said:


> Yes, we also took in my alars a little bit, and also the nose was broken to make it more narrow



I see, thanks. I'm sorry if you already posted this, but did you say which Dr. did your nose?


----------



## astrid07

KittyBerry said:


> Hi Again!
> I wanted to give an update since it has been about 8 months since my original post.
> Just to catch everyone up, I went with GNG for Facial Contouring, Revision Rhinoplasty and Fat Graft. I flew to Korea February 7th. My face to face consultation was very successful, and I was very pleased, so I scheduled my surgery date for that Friday, February 10th and stayed the weekend at GNG hospital ward for recovery. About 12 days later I flew home. It has since been 7 months for recovery and I wanted to share my results since my swelling is gone and I am back to enjoying my regular life.
> 
> Honestly the bulk of the healing happened quite quickly, by the second week I was largely healed, and after the first month I was feeling great and able to eat many of my favorite things. After the first month the healing was very subtle. My swelling resolved little by little and my nose become more defined and my face became less puffy looking. GNG told me the entire healing process could take a year since my rhinoplasty was a revision. However at 7 months I feel like all of my healing is behind me!
> I love my new look, my chin is much smaller and more delicate, and the sides of my jaw are not as wide, overall making the angle and shape of my jawline much more feminine. My nose is also much shorter (from profile view you can see) and more narrow, and my nostrils and tip are also more proportional and cute.  My fat graft has also resolved and I'm very happy with it! I love the way my fat graft rounded my forehead and added volume to the hollow areas of my face. My fat graft made me look so much more youthful. All of my changes were subtle but together made a huge difference to my look. When I look at myself I feel much younger, and more cute which is what I wanted. I'm very satisfied with my new look, and love how confident it's made me feel. I've loved the care and service GNG has provided, and I love my results. I hope this review can help others who are researching and looking for a good plastic surgery hospital. I would certainly recommend GNG.
> Below you can see on the left a photo I took in January about 2 weeks before surgery, and the right is a selfie I took last week.


saw your current review and you look amazing! Is is very natural and looks very younger. Did you do skin care as well? BC your skin also got better than before. Could you tell me what kind of facial fat grafting did you have?? PRP or stem cell??


----------



## heimcha.j

Did you do reg fat grafting or micro or nano?


----------



## astrid07

Hi Kitty I'm planning to have facial fat grafting and I read really good reviews about GNG. However, I'm just came across your video  on Youtube. Just wondering that are you promoter of GNG? No offence but I want to know. Your result is really good and I'm glad you found right doctor..


----------



## Deleted member 576959

astrid07 said:


> Hi Kitty I'm planning to have facial fat grafting and I read really good reviews about GNG. However, I'm just came across your video  on Youtube. Just wondering that are you promoter of GNG? No offence but I want to know. Your result is really good and I'm glad you found right doctor..





Hi There, I went to GNG back in February, I think they were looking to grow back then. GNG asked to take videos of me, and asked if they could share some of my photos. They offered a few extra freebies and I agreed. I think I got some extra de-swelling treatments and pumpkin juice. I'm not a promoter I was just happy to share my experience. 



heimcha.j said:


> Did you do reg fat grafting or micro or nano?



I'm sorry I don't know the difference. It was facial Fat Graft and they took it from my abdomen. Mine was just regular fat graft not stem cell. After surgery I had such intense swelling, I had like a pumpkin head, so it was hard to see what was was fat graft and what was swelling. After the bulk of the swelling resolved I was able to see clearly my fat graft result. The biggest improvement was on my forehead. My forehead was harsh and I was having some wrinkles, fat graft really helped.


----------



## astrid07

KittyBerry said:


> Hi There, I went to GNG back in February, I think they were looking to grow back then. GNG asked to take videos of me, and asked if they could share some of my photos. They offered a few extra freebies and I agreed. I think I got some extra de-swelling treatments and pumpkin juice. I'm not a promoter I was just happy to share my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I don't know the difference. It was facial Fat Graft and they took it from my abdomen. Mine was just regular fat graft not stem cell. After surgery I had such intense swelling, I had like a pumpkin head, so it was hard to see what was was fat graft and what was swelling. After the bulk of the swelling resolved I was able to see clearly my fat graft result. The biggest improvement was on my forehead. My forehead was harsh and I was having some wrinkles, fat graft really helped.


I see. Thank you for your info


----------



## ft1212

Hello, I'm also interested in fatgraft at GNG. In particular I'd like to know:

1) Which doctor did you go with for fat graft?
2) What's the retention rate of the fat cells? 30%?
3) How long did it take for it to deswell to a normal size? (FG)

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## loverly

beautiful results!!  how long did it take for it to look normal again?


----------



## jollyolly1

BrokenNose5000 said:


> Btw, in case anyone is interested, here's my nose at two weeks. I'm happy with how straight it is considering I didn't have an implant. I have scaring, bruising and a little swelling still, so the final version may differ from this, but hopefully not too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657420



beautiful nose!!


BrokenNose5000 said:


> Btw, in case anyone is interested, here's my nose at two weeks. I'm happy with how straight it is considering I didn't have an implant. I have scaring, bruising and a little swelling still, so the final version may differ from this, but hopefully not too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657420




wow, great nose!! how is it looking now?


----------



## BKBOY

p.joann14 said:


> I put down a deposit for Dr. Hong. There was a really cute girl there that did nose by him and her before was really similar to my current. I ended up pushing my surgery date tho cause of school. Anyone else gonna be in Seoul around Sept?!


Hi! I'll be in Korea for revision rhinoplasty on Sep 23 (Dr. Seeing at gng)


----------



## BKBOY

BKBOY said:


> Hi! I'll be in Korea for revision rhinoplasty on Sep 23 (Dr. Seeing at gng)


*Dr. Seong


----------



## BKBOY

White Dandelion said:


> I finally got in touch with GNG!!
> I booked my consultation with both GNG and April31 on May 1st for my rhinoplasty revision.
> I want the natural barbie nose shape like Angelababy. I'm still debating between Dr. Seong and Dr. Son. Anyone has any recommendations for which doctor I should choose?


Updates? I'm seeing Dr. Seong for revision rhinoplasty in late September


----------



## BKBOY

Updates


Moebius said:


> Hey guys! I am chatting with Gng staff via Kakao right now and they are quite quick to respond.I have April31 and Gng as my choices for my secondary rhinoplasty. As I read the posts through this forum, Gng seems to be popular when it comes to post surgery cares and prices.


 Updates? Going to gng in Sept for revision too


----------



## eurasianbeauty

Has it been resolved that the doctors at GNG are good and not from other troubled hospitals?


----------



## BKBOY

eurasianbeauty said:


> Has it been resolved that the doctors at GNG are good and not from other troubled hospitals?


I heard this rumor circling. I'm seeing Dr. Seong (head doctor); he's an ENT specialist and started GNG. I'll wait to meet him before I make final decision -- only so much can be gleaned online.


----------



## kotrad

BKBOY said:


> I heard this rumor circling. I'm seeing Dr. Seong (head doctor); he's an ENT specialist and started GNG. I'll wait to meet him before I make final decision -- only so much can be gleaned online.



You can usually find this information on the clinic's website. I was curious so just checked and indeed he was one of the doctors who started GNG http://www.gnghospital.com/en/dr-yong-hae-seong-md/, but I believe you are completely correct to meet with the doctor 1st, as being the founder doesn't necessarily mean anything. Good luck with your trip!


----------



## ryanthelion

I'm also having surgery at GNG in 2 weeks


----------



## kotrad

ryanthelion said:


> I'm also having surgery at GNG in 2 weeks



Nice and good luck! What surgeries are you getting and with which doctor?


----------



## BKBOY

ryanthelion said:


> I'm also having surgery at GNG in 2 weeks


Add me on kakao: BKBOY

where are you staying? I haven't booked my accommodation yet


----------



## eurasianbeauty

BKBOY said:


> I heard this rumor circling. I'm seeing Dr. Seong (head doctor); he's an ENT specialist and started GNG. I'll wait to meet him before I make final decision -- only so much can be gleaned online.


Thanks. I look forward to hearing your views. Life has kicked me in the bum lately and I had to postpone my surgeries. GNG wasn't even a thing when I first started here. I was set on one hospital and now I actually have a second. I'd like to have at least 3 to consult with when I go.


----------



## jksandra

DFK have presented 5 different clinics to me(im getting my humpectomy + tip plasty) and i'm currently choosing between banobagi, cinderella and gng.


----------



## joybo

Hey guys, its day 25 for me since having my surgery at GNG. I'm still in Seoul and I must say I am very happy with my decision so far. I did two-jaw, zygoma reduction, and genioplasty all with Dr. Choi. I plan to do a detailed write-up soon about the entire experience. Let me know if you guys have any particular questions.


----------



## lovelypeach

@joybo Hey! Thanks for sharing I can't wait to hear your story


----------



## eurasianbeauty

joybo said:


> Hey guys, its day 25 for me since having my surgery at GNG. I'm still in Seoul and I must say I am very happy with my decision so far. I did two-jaw, zygoma reduction, and genioplasty all with Dr. Choi. I plan to do a detailed write-up soon about the entire experience. Let me know if you guys have any particular questions.


Thanks for checking in! What did you have each surgery for? What are they meant to achieve?

I wasn't sure if you'd answer that in your write up. Can't wait!


----------



## joybo

Sure, well I'll answer that right now... I feel like I have a big face that looks a little harsh (some politely say "exotic") with strong 45 degree zygoma projection, uneven facial contour, protruded mouth (slightly ape-like), sunken midface, and a silicone chin implant that's looking too big. I still look good and get by with my naturally big eyes and double eye-lids (thank god some genetics were good!) with the right makeup, camera angles, and lighting, but I just would rather not have to rely on those factors and look good from all angles in all lighting. I wanted a softer more feminine look. My overbite, bite asymmetry, and mouth protrusion, ortho say cannot fix with braces anymore because I have short roots due to over correction of braces when I was younger. Only way is two-jaw. When I had my nose job I did paranasal implants using rib cartilage to help with the sunken midface and mouth protrusion, but it was resorbed and so the effect didnt last long. It looked awesome right after though! This time I decided to fix the underlying bone structure for good and once its all settled down to then fine tune any soft tissue work, such as getting minor fat grafting after I deswell. I could have gotten a fat graft in lieu of bone surgeries I suppose and make my entire face more filled out so that it has a smoother shape, look less angular, and look more convex instead of concave but that would also mean that I would have a bigger face. So, I opted to smooth out the structure first and then later to adjust any soft tissue stuff so everything lays nicely and may overall be smaller in actual size.


----------



## kotrad

@joybo, hope you achieve great results you want


----------



## NobodySeesThe

joybo said:


> Sure, well I'll answer that right now....


 Thank you for such a detailed and honest appraisal of your concerns -most of which I share, very interested to see more of your experience and results. I relate to the "exotic" comment, being of a long angular facial type in a see of round headed euro types hehe. Good for you tackling things head on-keep healing well!


----------



## Dianasaurus

Theotera said:


> Anyone heading to Seoul Nov 4 to 6? I have a nice apartment I rented right next to Gangnam station . Am willing to share cost.



Hi! I am planning to go to Seoul around that time too! Is your trip still falling through? because I would love to share the living cost with you


----------



## eurasianbeauty

joybo said:


> Sure, well I'll answer that right now... I feel like I have a big face that looks a little harsh (some politely say "exotic") with strong 45 degree zygoma projection, uneven facial contour, protruded mouth (slightly ape-like), sunken midface, and a silicone chin implant that's looking too big. I still look good and get by with my naturally big eyes and double eye-lids (thank god some genetics were good!) with the right makeup, camera angles, and lighting, but I just would rather not have to rely on those factors and look good from all angles in all lighting. I wanted a softer more feminine look. My overbite, bite asymmetry, and mouth protrusion, ortho say cannot fix with braces anymore because I have short roots due to over correction of braces when I was younger. Only way is two-jaw. When I had my nose job I did paranasal implants using rib cartilage to help with the sunken midface and mouth protrusion, but it was resorbed and so the effect didnt last long. It looked awesome right after though! This time I decided to fix the underlying bone structure for good and once its all settled down to then fine tune any soft tissue work, such as getting minor fat grafting after I deswell. I could have gotten a fat graft in lieu of bone surgeries I suppose and make my entire face more filled out so that it has a smoother shape, look less angular, and look more convex instead of concave but that would also mean that I would have a bigger face. So, I opted to smooth out the structure first and then later to adjust any soft tissue stuff so everything lays nicely and may overall be smaller in actual size.



Thank you so much for taking the time to write that! that is why I am going to South Korea. Here in America, they fix pieces of the face. Not the whole. If the entire face isn't in harmony, then the piece((s) you fix don't mean anything.


----------



## twocupcakes

eurasianbeauty said:


> Has it been resolved that the doctors at GNG are good and not from other troubled hospitals?



Some of the doctors are from Wonjin and ID Hospital. (It is a bit silly how this forum "blacklists" those two but loves GNG at the same time.)

GNG's previous director went on to found CBK, which specialises in facial contouring.


----------



## CallieCat

twocupcakes said:


> Some of the doctors are from Wonjin and ID Hospital. (It is a bit silly how this forum "blacklists" those two but loves GNG at the same time.)
> 
> GNG's previous director went on to found CBK, which specialises in facial contouring.



I think (at least speaking personally) the reason I praise GNG and not blacklisted clinics like I.D. Is because those doctors left BECAUSE of what goes on at the blacklisted clinics which I can respect. I also don't just judge a doctor by the fact that they use to work for a blacklisted clinic. I judge them based on the results I've seen, the stories I've been told and after physically meeting them the vibe they gave. I didn't know beforehand when I booked my surgery with GNG that some doctors had previously worked for I.D, wonjin etc. in fact Hazel (the interpreter) told me herself that she and others had worked for other clinics and left because they didn't agree with what went on and how those hospitals handled certain situations plus after meeting with both Dr.Choi and Seong I felt extremely comfortable and confident that a)they would not switch doctors (you can also request video footage if told ahead of time of the entire surgery) and b) that the doctors cared not only about fixing things I wanted aesthetically but also making sure I wouldn't have any nerve damage or permanent damage at all. Dr.Choi showed me all of my scans AND I wanted my chin even lower than it is now (that's what we both wanted actually XD) but after putting a bigger implant in because I have an overbite he took it out and put in a smaller one thinking not only about how I would look aesthetically but also about function and the future of my health which was HUGE for me.


----------



## Theotera

Dianasaurus said:


> Hi! I am planning to go to Seoul around that time too! Is your trip still falling through? because I would love to share the living cost with you


Hi Dianasaurus, sorry for the late reply. I just check this site. Pls contact me via KaKao ID: Theotera or PM me for contact. :0)


----------



## lovelypeach

Hey there,
Do you guys know what method GNG uses for zygoma reduction? Do they use the L osteotomy?


----------



## twocupcakes

lovelypeach said:


> Hey there,
> Do you guys know what method GNG uses for zygoma reduction? Do they use the L osteotomy?



Yes, they do. But the original director of GNG left to start up CBK as a specialist facial contouring clinic, so that might be something to think about. CBK is more famous, though, so I'm sure their FC prices are much higher.


----------



## Fried$hip

do u hav instagram? @CallieCat 



CallieCat said:


> I think (at least speaking personally) the reason I praise GNG and not blacklisted clinics like I.D. Is because those doctors left BECAUSE of what goes on at the blacklisted clinics which I can respect. I also don't just judge a doctor by the fact that they use to work for a blacklisted clinic. I judge them based on the results I've seen, the stories I've been told and after physically meeting them the vibe they gave. I didn't know beforehand when I booked my surgery with GNG that some doctors had previously worked for I.D, wonjin etc. in fact Hazel (the interpreter) told me herself that she and others had worked for other clinics and left because they didn't agree with what went on and how those hospitals handled certain situations plus after meeting with both Dr.Choi and Seong I felt extremely comfortable and confident that a)they would not switch doctors (you can also request video footage if told ahead of time of the entire surgery) and b) that the doctors cared not only about fixing things I wanted aesthetically but also making sure I wouldn't have any nerve damage or permanent damage at all. Dr.Choi showed me all of my scans AND I wanted my chin even lower than it is now (that's what we both wanted actually XD) but after putting a bigger implant in because I have an overbite he took it out and put in a smaller one thinking not only about how I would look aesthetically but also about function and the future of my health which was HUGE for me.


----------



## CallieCat

Fried$hip said:


> do u hav instagram? @CallieCat



I do not.


----------



## heimcha.j

joybo said:


> Sure, well I'll answer that right now... I feel like I have a big face that looks a little harsh (some politely say "exotic") with strong 45 degree zygoma projection, uneven facial contour, protruded mouth (slightly ape-like), sunken midface, and a silicone chin implant that's looking too big. I still look good and get by with my naturally big eyes and double eye-lids (thank god some genetics were good!) with the right makeup, camera angles, and lighting, but I just would rather not have to rely on those factors and look good from all angles in all lighting. I wanted a softer more feminine look. My overbite, bite asymmetry, and mouth protrusion, ortho say cannot fix with braces anymore because I have short roots due to over correction of braces when I was younger. Only way is two-jaw. When I had my nose job I did paranasal implants using rib cartilage to help with the sunken midface and mouth protrusion, but it was resorbed and so the effect didnt last long. It looked awesome right after though! This time I decided to fix the underlying bone structure for good and once its all settled down to then fine tune any soft tissue work, such as getting minor fat grafting after I deswell. I could have gotten a fat graft in lieu of bone surgeries I suppose and make my entire face more filled out so that it has a smoother shape, look less angular, and look more convex instead of concave but that would also mean that I would have a bigger face. So, I opted to smooth out the structure first and then later to adjust any soft tissue stuff so everything lays nicely and may overall be smaller in actual size.


 I look forward to your update! I am debating between a few clinics too


----------



## Tristanmxx

I've also just done my rhinoplasty at GNG a few days ago. I really recommend this clinic if aftercare plays a big roles in which clinic you will decide. I've consulted with quite a few clinics and if I'm just comparing aftercare services, GNG wins this one.


----------



## iamsummer

I've just returned yesterday from my time in seoul having done primary rhino. had my surgery done at GNG and theres not one thing i can fault. i'm post-op day 8 at the moment and will post a fairly detailed account of my experience from researching to narrowing down the clinics, to the selection process, to the consult, to the procedure, after care and recovery.

Will require some time as i'd just returned and need to put some time and thought into constructing my review.


----------



## iamsummer

Back with my review. - Part 1

I must stress that this is based on my personal experience and I'm still swollen!

I've wanted to change my nose since forever. From a very young age friends and family members would tease me about my big nose yet follow up with "don't ever change your nose because your nose is what will make you prosper in the future!"

Chinese fortune tellers would tell me that a big nose is a good nose and that’s what I had. A big, wide, round and fleshy nose which I’d absolutely detested. I was always advised against altering the nose in fear of changing my fate but being brought up in Australia, I’m not strong on the superstition front. I also believe that our fate/destiny is set when we’re born so no amount of “changes” to facial features would have any sort of impact on our fate.

Anyway…

It wasn’t til January of this year that I’d decided to look into rhinoplasty. In the early days of my research (quite frankly I think out of impulse) I had contacted JW Beauty, MVP Plastic Surgery and DA Clinic to enquire on the cost and recommended procedure.

DA were the snobbiest – they said hi and that was it.

MVP and JW both responded fairly quickly with their prices and recommended procedures (i.e: what to do with nose).

I don’t know why or how, but I settled on MVP really quickly. Organised my tickets (but not paid) and was set to go in March 2017.

Due to unforeseen circumstances I had to cancel my plans – a blessing in disguise!

Months went on and the thought of getting rhinoplasty played on my mind so much. So I dug a little deeper in my research and by chance I came across a thread that had mentioned “GNG Hospital.”

Naturally I researched as much as I could. GNG being somewhat new to the forum was not as popular or widely discussed about in purseforum (as compared to the likes of April 31, JW Beauty). Looked up GNG’s Instagram, blog and website and knew immediately that I wanted to have my procedure done there.

Why?

Because:

1.    They’re ENT specialists – I liked that one doctor specialises in their field unlike doctors in other clinics who are jack of all trades but master in none.

2.    They don’t just focus on aesthetics but functionality as well. Nothing is worst than having the nose of your dreams but you’re breathing like darth vader forever.

3.    The fact that the surgeon performing on you is a specialist in their area means the risk of you getting a botched job greatly reduces!

4.    For major surgeries like rhinoplasty, facial contouring, face lifts etc, you can request GNG to record the procedure being performed. This eliminates the chances for shadow/ghost doctors performing your surgery.

Shadow/ghost doctors are a big issue in Korea so having this added feature put my mind at ease.

You will need to request this option 2 weeks before your surgery.

5.    They do a full medical examination before your surgery and wait for results to come back before actually getting you on the operating table. From a video I saw on youtube, one patient had her blood drawn while she was on the operating theatre….. er… isn’t that too late?

6.    After care services means a lot – it’s not just pay for your surgery, get the work done and see ya later, there’s a lot more to that. Stay overnight (one or two nights) at the hospital with the nurses monitoring your recovery, administering pain killers, anti biotics etc.

The consultant will be in touch with you constantly over the recovery period to ensure you’re going well.

7.    Although GNG isn’t widely talked about in forums, all the reviews I came across were positive only with the exception of one about a Dr. Choi (how true this one is I have no idea).

8.    All the noses I saw on their website/Instagram/blog appealed to me!

Let’s not forget these clinics/hospitals will put up their best work and GNG were consistent – there are pages and pages of nice noses that greatly appealed to me. They don’t look overdone.


I got in touch with GNG’s consultant (Hazel) straightaway.

Hazel was prompt with her replies and very patient. The one thing I appreciated the most was Hazel telling me the top 3 rhinoplasty surgeons of GNG. That put my mind at ease cos no other clinics/hospital I’d conversed with ever did that (they’ll tell you they’re all good which is unhelpful imo).

Based on my pictures Hazel also suggested Dr. Hong (top 3) as he’s an excellent rhino surgeon who’s great with reductions. She followed up with a consented picture of a patient who’s previous nose was like mine (but twice as big) with a follow up picture of the patient and his new nose at 2 months post-op. THE RESULT WAS AMAZING IT BLEW ME AWAY.

I had initially chosen to consult with Dr. Seong as he’s greatly spoken about in forums.

Considering I wouldn’t be in Seoul for long (8 days max) I needed to decide on a doctor. I requested for more pictures of patients who’d got their noses done by Dr. Hong.

I was satisfied with what I saw. Paid my deposit, booked my consult and procedure with Dr. Hong.

Even after having paid my deposit I was still communicating with Hazel up to the day of my arrival into Seoul. From time to time I would bombard Hazel with questions of all kinds, because you know, you get nervous.

She is seriously the most genuine, caring and patient consultant you’ll ever meet. She deserves a gold medal and pay rise for her attention to detail and services.


----------



## iamsummer

PART 2 -

Consultation Day:

Had a full medical examination done – blood drawn, CT scan, some monitoring of the heart thingy, pee’d in a cup.

Met first with the medical consultant (Min Seo?) and she was a delightful one. She told me what I’d needed to do with my nose – raise the bridge with silicone, project the tip with cartilage (with septal if enough, or with ear/donated cartilage) and reduce the alars.

She crunched some numbers and I had to bargain hahah! Of course… bargaining is ok. You don’t want to low ball them too hard, like come on guys, they need to get paid too! Don’t forget you get approx.. 8% tax back at the airport as well.

Within 10 mins of agreeing on the price I met with Dr. Hong. Min Seo told me to relax and not be afraid of Dr. Hong (because he’s soft spoken and doesn’t say much).

Min Seo was right – Dr. Hong doesn’t say much, he is definitely a man of few words, doesn’t sugar coat, is straightforward and tells you what you don’t want to hear.

EXACTLY the kind of surgeon you should look for.

If its worth mentioning, I went in to see Dr. Hong with multiple pictures of the kind of straight noses I liked plus a list of questions (about 20) that I’d compiled for months ensuring I covered everything I needed to know.

Originally I was adamant that I’d go for no-plant rhinoplasty as I didn’t want to risk being one of the unlucky ones and suffer an infection plus, hubby didn’t like the idea of an implant. 

After addressing all my questions Dr. Hong told me that no-plant rhino would not achieve the kind of look I was after (ie a straight defined bridge) and assured me that silicone would last forever (god forbid the infection) just like the no-plant.

After prodding at my nose several times and getting a good feel of it, he told me that my nose is really bulbous with fleshy tip and thick skin and there are its limitations. No alar-plasty necessary as an implant plus projection of the tip will “mould” and give the look of a much slimmer refined nose. He would 

If in the future I feel that I still want to reduce the size of my alars, it’s a simple procedure and he will do it but for now he didn’t think it was required at all.

I liked that he took his time to analyse me between CT scan and feeling my nose, was honest, not greedy/hungry to sell me extra procedures I didn’t need. 

Our consult was done and I was due back to the hospital the next day ready for surgery.

Surgery day

Hazel organised a taxi to pick me up at 8.30AM at the expense of the hospital. Arrived and met with Julia (the other English translator) who took me to see Dr. Hong once more. Min Seo was also there (taking notes). Dr. Hong went over what we’d discussed (being the surgery plan) and it was re-stipulated that he would be doing:

- bridge with silicone (3.5mm)
- tip plasty with either of septal/ear/donated cartilage
- osteotomy
- alar plasty would be a last minute call if he thinks that I would benefit from it.

Got into the surgery room and the last I remember was being given the gas and told to take deep breaths.

Woke up while in the recovery room still very groggy and in a dream like nauseated state. Was brought to do de-swelling treatments in the oxygen tank and the next thing I remember is being brought up to my ward/room and resting.

Felt no pain just a super dry mouth and throat. I was very lucky not to have had any pain in my throat from the tube being put down.

After about an hour I was finally able to drink water. Several hours later I was served pumpkin porridge (which is sweet) but had no appetite and felt no hunger at all despite having fasted the night before.

Nurses came in throughout the night to top up pain killers/antibiotics via the IV drip. I fell in and out of sleep and it didn’t seem too bad as there was a diffuser/humidifier. I kept a bottle of water next to me to take sips when i was thirsty.

At about 5am the nurse came and took me for another round of de-swelling via the oxygen tank.

At about 11am I was discharged and went back to the hotel where I struggled a little bit because of the pillows – you need to sleep high enough so your head is above your heart. But the pillows at the hotel (Gangnam Family Hotel) were too soft and collapsed the moment you laid your head on it.

It sucked for me from post op day 2 til post op day 6 – the packing and silastics stop you from breathing through your nose so you’re forced to breathe through your mouth. And being in a dry hotel with the aircon (and even with the windows opened) my mouth would dry out. I was constantly PARCHED and my tongue dried out like a prune. So a tip…. Bring your own humidifier/diffuser if you can to avoid this.

I had my stitches, silastics and cast removed on post-op day 6 as I was flying back home that afternoon. Couldn’t have felt more liberating to be able to breathe through my nose again!!!!! 

As I type this I am post-op day 17 and the swelling has gone down a lot (I put this down to my daily walks of about 2 – 3km). My husband made a passing comment the other night (post op day 13/14) that my nose looks less plastic now that the alars aren’t as swollen (ie looks less pinched, still pinched but not as bad as it was).

Post-rhinoplasty advices:


1.    No heavy lifting for a whole month – for those gym goers who do weights (that’s me inclusive). I was worried about this as I have a 10 month old (now going on 11) in my sole care (we have no helpers in Australia) and it would cause a great inconvenience if I am forbidden to carry him from room to kitchen etc. Thank god, Dr. Hong gave me the all clear and said carrying my baby is fine but to be extra careful as a knock/hit in the face could cause the implant to shift.

2.    Do not wear spectacles/sunglasses for a month – for me this is the greatest inconvenience haha. My eyes are constantly dry from wearing contact lenses!

3.    Avoid spicy food for the first month – prevents sniffling

4.    Avoid chewy foods – avoids too much mouth action! As our noses heal and the incision line heals, chewy foods can cause it to heal at a slower rate. You’ll know what im talking about when you go for rhino!

5.    Light exercises are encouraged as long as you don’t get your heart rate up! Heart rate up = blood rushing to your nose tip causing excess swelling. So a brisk walk is great, window shopping is great. These aid swelling…

6.    Eat well and drink plenty of water.

7.    Avoid smoking and drinking.

8.    Apply sunscreen and wear a cap if you’re bruised and still are bruised – this prevents pigmentation problems in the bruised areas.

9.    I’m sure theres a few other advices but that’s all I can remember for now!

My overall experience at GNG went above and beyond my expectations and I cannot recommend them enough. 

Super glad that I chose Dr. Hong. I'm told he's a perfectionist and he truly is. Why do I say that? Because the great skills of a surgeon is reflected not only on the end result but during recovery as well. 

While I did experience bruising and swelling I am quite surprised it wasnt as terrible as I'd imagined it to be (if you look through Google you can see some unsightly examples). 

You can barely see the incision line! It's relatively faint. I did not experience any pain of any level at all during my first 7 days post op. To this day I feel no pain or discomfort. 

I really cannot praise him enough! 

I'm forever grateful to Dr. Hong for turning my ugly nose into one that all my friends and family envy hohoho! And for making me look AND FEEL pretty!! 

Last but not least…

My picture – before and after. The transformation is remarkable!!!!

Warning: You’ll become a little more obsessed with taking pictures of yourself post-rhino ahahha!

feel free to ask any questions


----------



## csolare

You're kidding. That looks INCREDIBLE, and that's only post op day 17? I'm so happy for you, your nose looks so natural–it suits your face so well!  I've been pretty hesitant with the recent flood of conversation regarding GNG because it's so sudden that I can't help feeling a bit skeptical. This is directly conflicting with my falling in love with GNG precisely because of everything I've researched and read. They seem to be exactly what I'm looking for, and your post only further convinced me that if I were do my nose at all, I'd have to do it at GNG. Ugh, the struggle...


----------



## csolare

iamsummer said:


> PART 2 -
> 
> Consultation Day:
> 
> Had a full medical examination done – blood drawn, CT scan, some monitoring of the heart thingy, pee’d in a cup.
> 
> Met first with the medical consultant (Min Seo?) and she was a delightful one. She told me what I’d needed to do with my nose – raise the bridge with silicone, project the tip with cartilage (with septal if enough, or with ear/donated cartilage) and reduce the alars.
> 
> She crunched some numbers and I had to bargain hahah! Of course… bargaining is ok. You don’t want to low ball them too hard, like come on guys, they need to get paid too! Don’t forget you get approx.. 8% tax back at the airport as well.
> 
> Within 10 mins of agreeing on the price I met with Dr. Hong. Min Seo told me to relax and not be afraid of Dr. Hong (because he’s soft spoken and doesn’t say much).
> 
> Min Seo was right – Dr. Hong doesn’t say much, he is definitely a man of few words, doesn’t sugar coat, is straightforward and tells you what you don’t want to hear.
> 
> EXACTLY the kind of surgeon you should look for.
> 
> If its worth mentioning, I went in to see Dr. Hong with multiple pictures of the kind of straight noses I liked plus a list of questions (about 20) that I’d compiled for months ensuring I covered everything I needed to know.
> 
> Originally I was adamant that I’d go for no-plant rhinoplasty as I didn’t want to risk being one of the unlucky ones and suffer an infection plus, hubby didn’t like the idea of an implant.
> 
> After addressing all my questions Dr. Hong told me that no-plant rhino would not achieve the kind of look I was after (ie a straight defined bridge) and assured me that silicone would last forever (god forbid the infection) just like the no-plant.
> 
> After prodding at my nose several times and getting a good feel of it, he told me that my nose is really bulbous with fleshy tip and thick skin and there are its limitations. No alar-plasty necessary as an implant plus projection of the tip will “mould” and give the look of a much slimmer refined nose. He would
> 
> If in the future I feel that I still want to reduce the size of my alars, it’s a simple procedure and he will do it but for now he didn’t think it was required at all.
> 
> I liked that he took his time to analyse me between CT scan and feeling my nose, was honest, not greedy/hungry to sell me extra procedures I didn’t need.
> 
> Our consult was done and I was due back to the hospital the next day ready for surgery.
> 
> Surgery day
> 
> Hazel organised a taxi to pick me up at 8.30AM at the expense of the hospital. Arrived and met with Julia (the other English translator) who took me to see Dr. Hong once more. Min Seo was also there (taking notes). Dr. Hong went over what we’d discussed (being the surgery plan) and it was re-stipulated that he would be doing:
> 
> - bridge with silicone (3.5mm)
> - tip plasty with either of septal/ear/donated cartilage
> - osteotomy
> - alar plasty would be a last minute call if he thinks that I would benefit from it.
> 
> Got into the surgery room and the last I remember was being given the gas and told to take deep breaths.
> 
> Woke up while in the recovery room still very groggy and in a dream like nauseated state. Was brought to do de-swelling treatments in the oxygen tank and the next thing I remember is being brought up to my ward/room and resting.
> 
> Felt no pain just a super dry mouth and throat. I was very lucky not to have had any pain in my throat from the tube being put down.
> 
> After about an hour I was finally able to drink water. Several hours later I was served pumpkin porridge (which is sweet) but had no appetite and felt no hunger at all despite having fasted the night before.
> 
> Nurses came in throughout the night to top up pain killers/antibiotics via the IV drip. I fell in and out of sleep and it didn’t seem too bad as there was a diffuser/humidifier. I kept a bottle of water next to me to take sips when i was thirsty.
> 
> At about 5am the nurse came and took me for another round of de-swelling via the oxygen tank.
> 
> At about 11am I was discharged and went back to the hotel where I struggled a little bit because of the pillows – you need to sleep high enough so your head is above your heart. But the pillows at the hotel (Gangnam Family Hotel) were too soft and collapsed the moment you laid your head on it.
> 
> It sucked for me from post op day 2 til post op day 6 – the packing and silastics stop you from breathing through your nose so you’re forced to breathe through your mouth. And being in a dry hotel with the aircon (and even with the windows opened) my mouth would dry out. I was constantly PARCHED and my tongue dried out like a prune. So a tip…. Bring your own humidifier/diffuser if you can to avoid this.
> 
> I had my stitches, silastics and cast removed on post-op day 6 as I was flying back home that afternoon. Couldn’t have felt more liberating to be able to breathe through my nose again!!!!!
> 
> As I type this I am post-op day 17 and the swelling has gone down a lot (I put this down to my daily walks of about 2 – 3km). My husband made a passing comment the other night (post op day 13/14) that my nose looks less plastic now that the alars aren’t as swollen (ie looks less pinched, still pinched but not as bad as it was).
> 
> Post-rhinoplasty advices:
> 
> 
> 1.    No heavy lifting for a whole month – for those gym goers who do weights (that’s me inclusive). I was worried about this as I have a 10 month old (now going on 11) in my sole care (we have no helpers in Australia) and it would cause a great inconvenience if I am forbidden to carry him from room to kitchen etc. Thank god, Dr. Hong gave me the all clear and said carrying my baby is fine but to be extra careful as a knock/hit in the face could cause the implant to shift.
> 
> 2.    Do not wear spectacles/sunglasses for a month – for me this is the greatest inconvenience haha. My eyes are constantly dry from wearing contact lenses!
> 
> 3.    Avoid spicy food for the first month – prevents sniffling
> 
> 4.    Avoid chewy foods – avoids too much mouth action! As our noses heal and the incision line heals, chewy foods can cause it to heal at a slower rate. You’ll know what im talking about when you go for rhino!
> 
> 5.    Light exercises are encouraged as long as you don’t get your heart rate up! Heart rate up = blood rushing to your nose tip causing excess swelling. So a brisk walk is great, window shopping is great. These aid swelling…
> 
> 6.    Eat well and drink plenty of water.
> 
> 7.    Avoid smoking and drinking.
> 
> 8.    Apply sunscreen and wear a cap if you’re bruised and still are bruised – this prevents pigmentation problems in the bruised areas.
> 
> 9.    I’m sure theres a few other advices but that’s all I can remember for now!
> 
> My overall experience at GNG went above and beyond my expectations and I cannot recommend them enough.
> 
> Super glad that I chose Dr. Hong. I'm told he's a perfectionist and he truly is. Why do I say that? Because the great skills of a surgeon is reflected not only on the end result but during recovery as well.
> 
> While I did experience bruising and swelling I am quite surprised it wasnt as terrible as I'd imagined it to be (if you look through Google you can see some unsightly examples).
> 
> You can barely see the incision line! It's relatively faint. I did not experience any pain of any level at all during my first 7 days post op. To this day I feel no pain or discomfort.
> 
> I really cannot praise him enough!
> 
> I'm forever grateful to Dr. Hong for turning my ugly nose into one that all my friends and family envy hohoho! And for making me look AND FEEL pretty!!
> 
> Last but not least…
> 
> My picture – before and after. The transformation is remarkable!!!!
> 
> Warning: You’ll become a little more obsessed with taking pictures of yourself post-rhino ahahha!
> 
> feel free to ask any questions



oops haha forgot to quote the message but you look stunning!


----------



## iamsummer

Thank you! Yes the post-op pic was taken day 16/17!

While it might not look like its swollen i can assure you it still is especially parts of the nose leading up to the tip! the tip itself is still stiff/hard/numb as with my upper lip and i am told this will take the longest for the swelling to subside.

Hazel has also told me that recovery of the nose is like a rollercoaster ride for the first few months. It will look better one day and then worse the next. So one step forward, three steps back. and that's fine as the nose gets worse before it gets better.

Like you, i was skeptical of GNG at first because out of no where they just suddenly appeared as the go-to place for rhinoplasty. I also got a Korean friend of mine to look up Never for any possible negative reviews but she found none. So hard to believe right? Although none of the reviews she came across were about the actual results of the noses, all reviews she read talked highly of GNG's pre and post op services. It definitely pays to be more diligent in your research and would be of benefit if you know anyone thats Korean or can read Korean as this would help you greatly in making your decision.

I also going in touch with two people from this forum who'd gotten their rhino's done and i was convinced by their results, however, their noses were both performed by Dr. Seong and none by Dr. Hong. So it was a huge step for me to commit myself to Dr. Hong! haha.

Just send Hazel a message via Kakaotalk and ask her all the questions you have. also ask for pictures she can send you of patients with similar noses to yours so you can see for yourself if the outcome is what you envision your nose to be. (that's what i did).


----------



## KPSA

You look great, congrats!


----------



## caliRoll

Is Dr. Seong proficient at English?


----------



## sarah_Luv

iamsummer said:


> Back with my review. - Part 1
> 
> I must stress that this is based on my personal experience and I'm still swollen!
> 
> I've wanted to change my nose since forever. From a very young age friends and family members would tease me about my big nose yet follow up with "don't ever change your nose because your nose is what will make you prosper in the future!"
> 
> Chinese fortune tellers would tell me that a big nose is a good nose and that’s what I had. A big, wide, round and fleshy nose which I’d absolutely detested. I was always advised against altering the nose in fear of changing my fate but being brought up in Australia, I’m not strong on the superstition front. I also believe that our fate/destiny is set when we’re born so no amount of “changes” to facial features would have any sort of impact on our fate.
> 
> Anyway…
> 
> It wasn’t til January of this year that I’d decided to look into rhinoplasty. In the early days of my research (quite frankly I think out of impulse) I had contacted JW Beauty, MVP Plastic Surgery and DA Clinic to enquire on the cost and recommended procedure.
> 
> DA were the snobbiest – they said hi and that was it.
> 
> MVP and JW both responded fairly quickly with their prices and recommended procedures (i.e: what to do with nose).
> 
> I don’t know why or how, but I settled on MVP really quickly. Organised my tickets (but not paid) and was set to go in March 2017.
> 
> Due to unforeseen circumstances I had to cancel my plans – a blessing in disguise!
> 
> Months went on and the thought of getting rhinoplasty played on my mind so much. So I dug a little deeper in my research and by chance I came across a thread that had mentioned “GNG Hospital.”
> 
> Naturally I researched as much as I could. GNG being somewhat new to the forum was not as popular or widely discussed about in purseforum (as compared to the likes of April 31, JW Beauty). Looked up GNG’s Instagram, blog and website and knew immediately that I wanted to have my procedure done there.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because:
> 
> 1.    They’re ENT specialists – I liked that one doctor specialises in their field unlike doctors in other clinics who are jack of all trades but master in none.
> 
> 2.    They don’t just focus on aesthetics but functionality as well. Nothing is worst than having the nose of your dreams but you’re breathing like darth vader forever.
> 
> 3.    The fact that the surgeon performing on you is a specialist in their area means the risk of you getting a botched job greatly reduces!
> 
> 4.    For major surgeries like rhinoplasty, facial contouring, face lifts etc, you can request GNG to record the procedure being performed. This eliminates the chances for shadow/ghost doctors performing your surgery.
> 
> Shadow/ghost doctors are a big issue in Korea so having this added feature put my mind at ease.
> 
> You will need to request this option 2 weeks before your surgery.
> 
> 5.    They do a full medical examination before your surgery and wait for results to come back before actually getting you on the operating table. From a video I saw on youtube, one patient had her blood drawn while she was on the operating theatre….. er… isn’t that too late?
> 
> 6.    After care services means a lot – it’s not just pay for your surgery, get the work done and see ya later, there’s a lot more to that. Stay overnight (one or two nights) at the hospital with the nurses monitoring your recovery, administering pain killers, anti biotics etc.
> 
> The consultant will be in touch with you constantly over the recovery period to ensure you’re going well.
> 
> 7.    Although GNG isn’t widely talked about in forums, all the reviews I came across were positive only with the exception of one about a Dr. Choi (how true this one is I have no idea).
> 
> 8.    All the noses I saw on their website/Instagram/blog appealed to me!
> 
> Let’s not forget these clinics/hospitals will put up their best work and GNG were consistent – there are pages and pages of nice noses that greatly appealed to me. They don’t look overdone.
> 
> 
> I got in touch with GNG’s consultant (Hazel) straightaway.
> 
> Hazel was prompt with her replies and very patient. The one thing I appreciated the most was Hazel telling me the top 3 rhinoplasty surgeons of GNG. That put my mind at ease cos no other clinics/hospital I’d conversed with ever did that (they’ll tell you they’re all good which is unhelpful imo).
> 
> Based on my pictures Hazel also suggested Dr. Hong (top 3) as he’s an excellent rhino surgeon who’s great with reductions. She followed up with a consented picture of a patient who’s previous nose was like mine (but twice as big) with a follow up picture of the patient and his new nose at 2 months post-op. THE RESULT WAS AMAZING IT BLEW ME AWAY.
> 
> I had initially chosen to consult with Dr. Seong as he’s greatly spoken about in forums.
> 
> Considering I wouldn’t be in Seoul for long (8 days max) I needed to decide on a doctor. I requested for more pictures of patients who’d got their noses done by Dr. Hong.
> 
> I was satisfied with what I saw. Paid my deposit, booked my consult and procedure with Dr. Hong.
> 
> Even after having paid my deposit I was still communicating with Hazel up to the day of my arrival into Seoul. From time to time I would bombard Hazel with questions of all kinds, because you know, you get nervous.
> 
> She is seriously the most genuine, caring and patient consultant you’ll ever meet. She deserves a gold medal and pay rise for her attention to detail and services.


Thank you for your review! seems like GNG is famous for Rhino.


----------



## sarah_Luv

sarah_Luv said:


> Thank you for your review! seems like GNG is famous for Rhino but I don't want to touch my nose.. it's too scary!


----------



## iamsummer

caliRoll said:


> Is Dr. Seong proficient at English?



I don't think he is? From the insta-stories/instagram posts the english translators are always with patients to assist.


----------



## yattaa

Thank you iamsummer for giving us so much detailed info about your experience with GNG. I will get an revision rhinoplasty at GNG with dr. Seong (seems he's a specialist in revision rhinoplasties ) in two weeks and it will help me a lot.


----------



## iamsummer

yattaa said:


> Thank you iamsummer for giving us so much detailed info about your experience with GNG. I will get an revision rhinoplasty at GNG with dr. Seong (seems he's a specialist in revision rhinoplasties ) in two weeks and it will help me a lot.



No worries at all. Best of luck with your revision! I'm sure it'll turn out well  Look forward to your updates and b/a too!


----------



## loverly

iamsummer said:


> Back with my review. - Part 1
> 
> I must stress that this is based on my personal experience and I'm still swollen!
> 
> I've wanted to change my nose since forever. From a very young age friends and family members would tease me about my big nose yet follow up with "don't ever change your nose because your nose is what will make you prosper in the future!"
> 
> Chinese fortune tellers would tell me that a big nose is a good nose and that’s what I had. A big, wide, round and fleshy nose which I’d absolutely detested. I was always advised against altering the nose in fear of changing my fate but being brought up in Australia, I’m not strong on the superstition front. I also believe that our fate/destiny is set when we’re born so no amount of “changes” to facial features would have any sort of impact on our fate.
> 
> Anyway…
> 
> It wasn’t til January of this year that I’d decided to look into rhinoplasty. In the early days of my research (quite frankly I think out of impulse) I had contacted JW Beauty, MVP Plastic Surgery and DA Clinic to enquire on the cost and recommended procedure.
> 
> DA were the snobbiest – they said hi and that was it.
> 
> MVP and JW both responded fairly quickly with their prices and recommended procedures (i.e: what to do with nose).
> 
> I don’t know why or how, but I settled on MVP really quickly. Organised my tickets (but not paid) and was set to go in March 2017.
> 
> Due to unforeseen circumstances I had to cancel my plans – a blessing in disguise!
> 
> Months went on and the thought of getting rhinoplasty played on my mind so much. So I dug a little deeper in my research and by chance I came across a thread that had mentioned “GNG Hospital.”
> 
> Naturally I researched as much as I could. GNG being somewhat new to the forum was not as popular or widely discussed about in purseforum (as compared to the likes of April 31, JW Beauty). Looked up GNG’s Instagram, blog and website and knew immediately that I wanted to have my procedure done there.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because:
> 
> 1.    They’re ENT specialists – I liked that one doctor specialises in their field unlike doctors in other clinics who are jack of all trades but master in none.
> 
> 2.    They don’t just focus on aesthetics but functionality as well. Nothing is worst than having the nose of your dreams but you’re breathing like darth vader forever.
> 
> 3.    The fact that the surgeon performing on you is a specialist in their area means the risk of you getting a botched job greatly reduces!
> 
> 4.    For major surgeries like rhinoplasty, facial contouring, face lifts etc, you can request GNG to record the procedure being performed. This eliminates the chances for shadow/ghost doctors performing your surgery.
> 
> Shadow/ghost doctors are a big issue in Korea so having this added feature put my mind at ease.
> 
> You will need to request this option 2 weeks before your surgery.
> 
> 5.    They do a full medical examination before your surgery and wait for results to come back before actually getting you on the operating table. From a video I saw on youtube, one patient had her blood drawn while she was on the operating theatre….. er… isn’t that too late?
> 
> 6.    After care services means a lot – it’s not just pay for your surgery, get the work done and see ya later, there’s a lot more to that. Stay overnight (one or two nights) at the hospital with the nurses monitoring your recovery, administering pain killers, anti biotics etc.
> 
> The consultant will be in touch with you constantly over the recovery period to ensure you’re going well.
> 
> 7.    Although GNG isn’t widely talked about in forums, all the reviews I came across were positive only with the exception of one about a Dr. Choi (how true this one is I have no idea).
> 
> 8.    All the noses I saw on their website/Instagram/blog appealed to me!
> 
> Let’s not forget these clinics/hospitals will put up their best work and GNG were consistent – there are pages and pages of nice noses that greatly appealed to me. They don’t look overdone.
> 
> 
> I got in touch with GNG’s consultant (Hazel) straightaway.
> 
> Hazel was prompt with her replies and very patient. The one thing I appreciated the most was Hazel telling me the top 3 rhinoplasty surgeons of GNG. That put my mind at ease cos no other clinics/hospital I’d conversed with ever did that (they’ll tell you they’re all good which is unhelpful imo).
> 
> Based on my pictures Hazel also suggested Dr. Hong (top 3) as he’s an excellent rhino surgeon who’s great with reductions. She followed up with a consented picture of a patient who’s previous nose was like mine (but twice as big) with a follow up picture of the patient and his new nose at 2 months post-op. THE RESULT WAS AMAZING IT BLEW ME AWAY.
> 
> I had initially chosen to consult with Dr. Seong as he’s greatly spoken about in forums.
> 
> Considering I wouldn’t be in Seoul for long (8 days max) I needed to decide on a doctor. I requested for more pictures of patients who’d got their noses done by Dr. Hong.
> 
> I was satisfied with what I saw. Paid my deposit, booked my consult and procedure with Dr. Hong.
> 
> Even after having paid my deposit I was still communicating with Hazel up to the day of my arrival into Seoul. From time to time I would bombard Hazel with questions of all kinds, because you know, you get nervous.
> 
> She is seriously the most genuine, caring and patient consultant you’ll ever meet. She deserves a gold medal and pay rise for her attention to detail and services.




omg my chinese friends' moms would always say that to me too!! "youre nose is so big. it willbring you lots of luck and prosperity!!" a part of me would die everytime i heard that ha
but wow!wow fantastic results! thanks for the detailed review, i will keep my eye open for an update!!


----------



## jarhead64

iamsummer said:


> Back with my review. - Part 1
> 
> I must stress that this is based on my personal experience and I'm still swollen!
> 
> I've wanted to change my nose since forever. From a very young age friends and family members would tease me about my big nose yet follow up with "don't ever change your nose because your nose is what will make you prosper in the future!"
> 
> Chinese fortune tellers would tell me that a big nose is a good nose and that’s what I had. A big, wide, round and fleshy nose which I’d absolutely detested. I was always advised against altering the nose in fear of changing my fate but being brought up in Australia, I’m not strong on the superstition front. I also believe that our fate/destiny is set when we’re born so no amount of “changes” to facial features would have any sort of impact on our fate.
> 
> Anyway…
> 
> It wasn’t til January of this year that I’d decided to look into rhinoplasty. In the early days of my research (quite frankly I think out of impulse) I had contacted JW Beauty, MVP Plastic Surgery and DA Clinic to enquire on the cost and recommended procedure.
> 
> DA were the snobbiest – they said hi and that was it.
> 
> MVP and JW both responded fairly quickly with their prices and recommended procedures (i.e: what to do with nose).
> 
> I don’t know why or how, but I settled on MVP really quickly. Organised my tickets (but not paid) and was set to go in March 2017.
> 
> Due to unforeseen circumstances I had to cancel my plans – a blessing in disguise!
> 
> Months went on and the thought of getting rhinoplasty played on my mind so much. So I dug a little deeper in my research and by chance I came across a thread that had mentioned “GNG Hospital.”
> 
> Naturally I researched as much as I could. GNG being somewhat new to the forum was not as popular or widely discussed about in purseforum (as compared to the likes of April 31, JW Beauty). Looked up GNG’s Instagram, blog and website and knew immediately that I wanted to have my procedure done there.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because:
> 
> 1.    They’re ENT specialists – I liked that one doctor specialises in their field unlike doctors in other clinics who are jack of all trades but master in none.
> 
> 2.    They don’t just focus on aesthetics but functionality as well. Nothing is worst than having the nose of your dreams but you’re breathing like darth vader forever.
> 
> 3.    The fact that the surgeon performing on you is a specialist in their area means the risk of you getting a botched job greatly reduces!
> 
> 4.    For major surgeries like rhinoplasty, facial contouring, face lifts etc, you can request GNG to record the procedure being performed. This eliminates the chances for shadow/ghost doctors performing your surgery.
> 
> Shadow/ghost doctors are a big issue in Korea so having this added feature put my mind at ease.
> 
> You will need to request this option 2 weeks before your surgery.
> 
> 5.    They do a full medical examination before your surgery and wait for results to come back before actually getting you on the operating table. From a video I saw on youtube, one patient had her blood drawn while she was on the operating theatre….. er… isn’t that too late?
> 
> 6.    After care services means a lot – it’s not just pay for your surgery, get the work done and see ya later, there’s a lot more to that. Stay overnight (one or two nights) at the hospital with the nurses monitoring your recovery, administering pain killers, anti biotics etc.
> 
> The consultant will be in touch with you constantly over the recovery period to ensure you’re going well.
> 
> 7.    Although GNG isn’t widely talked about in forums, all the reviews I came across were positive only with the exception of one about a Dr. Choi (how true this one is I have no idea).
> 
> 8.    All the noses I saw on their website/Instagram/blog appealed to me!
> 
> Let’s not forget these clinics/hospitals will put up their best work and GNG were consistent – there are pages and pages of nice noses that greatly appealed to me. They don’t look overdone.
> 
> 
> I got in touch with GNG’s consultant (Hazel) straightaway.
> 
> Hazel was prompt with her replies and very patient. The one thing I appreciated the most was Hazel telling me the top 3 rhinoplasty surgeons of GNG. That put my mind at ease cos no other clinics/hospital I’d conversed with ever did that (they’ll tell you they’re all good which is unhelpful imo).
> 
> Based on my pictures Hazel also suggested Dr. Hong (top 3) as he’s an excellent rhino surgeon who’s great with reductions. She followed up with a consented picture of a patient who’s previous nose was like mine (but twice as big) with a follow up picture of the patient and his new nose at 2 months post-op. THE RESULT WAS AMAZING IT BLEW ME AWAY.
> 
> I had initially chosen to consult with Dr. Seong as he’s greatly spoken about in forums.
> 
> Considering I wouldn’t be in Seoul for long (8 days max) I needed to decide on a doctor. I requested for more pictures of patients who’d got their noses done by Dr. Hong.
> 
> I was satisfied with what I saw. Paid my deposit, booked my consult and procedure with Dr. Hong.
> 
> Even after having paid my deposit I was still communicating with Hazel up to the day of my arrival into Seoul. From time to time I would bombard Hazel with questions of all kinds, because you know, you get nervous.
> 
> She is seriously the most genuine, caring and patient consultant you’ll ever meet. She deserves a gold medal and pay rise for her attention to detail and services.



You look great!!!!! loving your nose wow!


----------



## Annlai

joybo said:


> Sure, well I'll answer that right now... I feel like I have a big face that looks a little harsh (some politely say "exotic") with strong 45 degree zygoma projection, uneven facial contour, protruded mouth (slightly ape-like), sunken midface, and a silicone chin implant that's looking too big. I still look good and get by with my naturally big eyes and double eye-lids (thank god some genetics were good!) with the right makeup, camera angles, and lighting, but I just would rather not have to rely on those factors and look good from all angles in all lighting. I wanted a softer more feminine look. My overbite, bite asymmetry, and mouth protrusion, ortho say cannot fix with braces anymore because I have short roots due to over correction of braces when I was younger. Only way is two-jaw. When I had my nose job I did paranasal implants using rib cartilage to help with the sunken midface and mouth protrusion, but it was resorbed and so the effect didnt last long. It looked awesome right after though! This time I decided to fix the underlying bone structure for good and once its all settled down to then fine tune any soft tissue work, such as getting minor fat grafting after I deswell. I could have gotten a fat graft in lieu of bone surgeries I suppose and make my entire face more filled out so that it has a smoother shape, look less angular, and look more convex instead of concave but that would also mean that I would have a bigger face. So, I opted to smooth out the structure first and then later to adjust any soft tissue stuff so everything lays nicely and may overall be smaller in actual size.


----------



## lemonadebear6

Just wanted to share my experience with GNG too as I just came back from South Korea. I had the following: Rhinoplasty, epicanthoplasty, facial liposuction, and forehead fat grafting. 

Pre-Surgery:
I did A LOT of research and spoke with many consultants before I picked GNG, my top choice. The GNG translator I worked with was Julia and she was wonderful. She answered all my questions on Line and was consistent with her responses. I chose GNG and paid the deposit before I left and this covers transportation from the airport on the 1st day and last day. I stayed for 2 weeks.

When I arrived in Korea, the GNG appointed driver picked me up and took me to the clinic right away for consultation as I wanted to get the surgery the next day. Since I was by myself, Julia answered every question in detail, as well as the consultant I met that day. The first thing I did was take several photos and CT scans of my face and afterwards, we were all in an office discussing the best procedures to achieve the results I wanted. Each doctor also came in the office to give their perspective and this helped me feel secure that I made the right choice. They were very precise and clear, and on top of all, Julia made me feel comfortable that she would be with me every step of the way. After deciding on the best procedures, I took blood and EKG tests to make sure I was ready for surgery the next day and didn't have any underlying problems. Before leaving the clinic for the day, Julia discussed the steps to take the next morning before my surgery (no eating before surgery, etc.).  I highly recommend being SUPER THOROUGH with all kinds of questions and don't feel afraid of going alone. Having someone there with you is a plus, but Julia gave me physical and emotional support. 

Post Surgery:
After pre-operation procedures (Julia was with me right when I arrived), the first operation was epicanthoplasty. As I did not need to be put under general anesthesia for this, I was awake the whole time, but did not feel pain. After epicanthoplasty, I was put under anesthesia. The next thing I remember was waking up not knowing where I was. I was having a hard time breathing, almost choking. After a few minutes, I gained consciousness and realized due to the rhinoplasty, I could not breathe out of my nose. This was a terrible feeling, and I was also very dehydrated but could not drink water for a certain number of hours. I stayed at the hospital that night as discussed and I could not sleep. I was in a lot of pain from only breathing out of my mouth, my lips were extremely chapped, and I had an IV in my arm. Julia checked on me the entire day and night and left really late after making sure I was okay. This was very touching to me since I didn't have anyone with me. The next morning I was discharged to heal on my own in the hotel room and set up appointments for follow ups. The first few days were tough, but then it really is smooth sailing from there on, and i'm now super happy i decided to have it done.

I can honestly say I was 10/10 pleased from the service of staff to cleaniness of hospital and the detailed treatment from explanation of procedure to aftercare.


----------



## iamsummer

jarhead64 said:


> You look great!!!!! loving your nose wow!



thank you! I will be post-op day 42 tomorrow, and as the week goes by i can see slow changes to my nose. swelling is still present and i've knocked it a couple of times thanks to my baby >

i really cannot wait to see myself at the 6 month mark!!!


----------



## CallieCat

iamsummer said:


> thank you! I will be post-op day 42 tomorrow, and as the week goes by i can see slow changes to my nose. swelling is still present and i've knocked it a couple of times thanks to my baby >
> 
> i really cannot wait to see myself at the 6 month mark!!!



I am sooooo happy everything worked out for you! I wasn’t kidding when I said GNG was amazing. There aftercare is so good! Seeing your rhinoplasty makes me that much more excited to go back in the spring!!


----------



## meintea

KittyBerry said:


> Thank you! I've been enjoying my new look!
> Yes during our first consultation I told the doctor I wanted to improve the profile view of my face. The doctor asked if I would be okay with a small silicone implant, on the upper bridge of my nose, I said that I would prefer all cartilage if possible. He said that we could take cartilage and put it there, but he was very concerned that the absorption rate would be very high for me. He said that an implant would give a more precise result.
> We then discussed taking cartilage from my ear for my nose tip and bridge. There was a concern about the cartilage since I had rhinoplasty already. The doctor used a computer screen to draw and explain very carefully his suggestions.  He was very thorough. He asked me to think it over and scheduled another consultation before surgery.
> At out second consultation, I told the doctor I wanted to follow his suggestions. If the implant would give me the best results I would go with the implant. I also said it was okay to take cartilage from the back of my ear if the cartilage in my nose wasn't enough. The pros and cons were all explained very careful to me so I felt I was able to make an informed decision.
> Later I went into surgery.
> After surgery and after I woke up, both of my doctors and consultant came to visit me. They explained that the surgery was a success. They showed me the bone that was cut from my jawline, and explained they cut as much as they could without causing nerve damage. They also explained that they took some cartilage from my ear for the bridge of my nose and also used a small implant on the upper bridge of my nose between my eyes. My consultant insisted that I be extra careful not to bump or shift the implant on my nose. My ear was very sore the first three days, but honestly my whole face was sore. Before they released me from the hospital ward they removed the bandage on my ear and cleaned my ear. Now when I touch behind my ear I can feel a small dent, I know that where they took the cartilage from. There is no pain and my ear looks totally fine, but I can feel the small area they took from haha.



Hi Kittyberry, thank you for sharing! I am happy for you! I want to ask why they recommended silicone for you and why cartilage on bridge would have a higher absorption rate? I did research on the benefits using cartilage wrapped in fascia and there should not be absorption if its diced and wrapped in fascia? I am hoping to use rib cartilage for my bridge because I want my bridge to be strong and high.


----------



## meintea

Tristanmxx said:


> I've also just done my rhinoplasty at GNG a few days ago. I really recommend this clinic if aftercare plays a big roles in which clinic you will decide. I've consulted with quite a few clinics and if I'm just comparing aftercare services, GNG wins this one.



Thank you, this helps!


----------



## meintea

joybo said:


> Sure, well I'll answer that right now... I feel like I have a big face that looks a little harsh (some politely say "exotic") with strong 45 degree zygoma projection, uneven facial contour, protruded mouth (slightly ape-like), sunken midface, and a silicone chin implant that's looking too big. I still look good and get by with my naturally big eyes and double eye-lids (thank god some genetics were good!) with the right makeup, camera angles, and lighting, but I just would rather not have to rely on those factors and look good from all angles in all lighting. I wanted a softer more feminine look. My overbite, bite asymmetry, and mouth protrusion, ortho say cannot fix with braces anymore because I have short roots due to over correction of braces when I was younger. Only way is two-jaw. When I had my nose job I did paranasal implants using rib cartilage to help with the sunken midface and mouth protrusion, but it was resorbed and so the effect didnt last long. It looked awesome right after though! This time I decided to fix the underlying bone structure for good and once its all settled down to then fine tune any soft tissue work, such as getting minor fat grafting after I deswell. I could have gotten a fat graft in lieu of bone surgeries I suppose and make my entire face more filled out so that it has a smoother shape, look less angular, and look more convex instead of concave but that would also mean that I would have a bigger face. So, I opted to smooth out the structure first and then later to adjust any soft tissue stuff so everything lays nicely and may overall be smaller in actual size.



Thank you so much for sharing! I am really considering two-jaw surgery because I've always had issues with my jaw popping/locking and having an asymmetrical face (I don't have an underbite/overbite but my jaw is slanted to one side, one side always looks more rounded/swollen than the other side; had braces are teeth are straight but my bite is not aligned). 

I would like to know how your two-jaw surgery went and how the recovery process is like. Which method of two-jaw surgery did you undergo? Can you keep before & after copies of your x-rays/scans and written procedures just in case you need to connect to your ortho/dentist? Did you need someone to care for you daily after this procedure? (I don't know if I should go alone or need someone for a heavy procedure). Do you know if getting a two-jaw surgery is possible with rhinoplasty at the same time?

When I inquired with GNG on whatsapp, I was told I would need to stay in Korea for a month minimum (They are also very slow to answer, is it just me because my questions are too much or are they just short staffed with English translators? I don't know if they are just really busy or I'm just ignored). I would like to know how long they recommended you staying in Korea after the jaw surgery?


----------



## meintea

CallieCat said:


> I think (at least speaking personally) the reason I praise GNG and not blacklisted clinics like I.D. Is because those doctors left BECAUSE of what goes on at the blacklisted clinics which I can respect. I also don't just judge a doctor by the fact that they use to work for a blacklisted clinic. I judge them based on the results I've seen, the stories I've been told and after physically meeting them the vibe they gave. I didn't know beforehand when I booked my surgery with GNG that some doctors had previously worked for I.D, wonjin etc. in fact Hazel (the interpreter) told me herself that she and others had worked for other clinics and left because they didn't agree with what went on and how those hospitals handled certain situations plus after meeting with both Dr.Choi and Seong I felt extremely comfortable and confident that a)they would not switch doctors (you can also request video footage if told ahead of time of the entire surgery) and b) that the doctors cared not only about fixing things I wanted aesthetically but also making sure I wouldn't have any nerve damage or permanent damage at all. Dr.Choi showed me all of my scans AND I wanted my chin even lower than it is now (that's what we both wanted actually XD) but after putting a bigger implant in because I have an overbite he took it out and put in a smaller one thinking not only about how I would look aesthetically but also about function and the future of my health which was HUGE for me.



CallieCat, I have read your reviews/replies/comments and I really appreciate your thorough input and experience, thank you so much for sharing, it truly helps! I really hope I can connect with you through DM or Kakao if I have further questions about your experience with GNG and your recovery process if that is okay


----------



## meintea

iamsummer said:


> I've just returned yesterday from my time in seoul having done primary rhino. had my surgery done at GNG and theres not one thing i can fault. i'm post-op day 8 at the moment and will post a fairly detailed account of my experience from researching to narrowing down the clinics, to the selection process, to the consult, to the procedure, after care and recovery.
> 
> Will require some time as i'd just returned and need to put some time and thought into constructing my review.



Thank you so much for sharing your experience and insight iamsummer, I really appreciate it! You look wonderful! My nose is somewhat similar to your Before nose and I wanted to ask if the doctor mentioned anything with using donated (or not donated) diced rib cartilage wrapped in fascia for the height or any type of cartilage for height? I am really interested in doing a revision nose surgery with using just my own cartilage if possible but want to know if there are any restrictions due to my thick/oily skin. Also, do you have an idea of how much an nose revision with osteotomy and using own cartilage would be? I don't know what I should be expecting.


----------



## CallieCat

meintea said:


> CallieCat, I have read your reviews/replies/comments and I really appreciate your thorough input and experience, thank you so much for sharing, it truly helps! I really hope I can connect with you through DM or Kakao if I have further questions about your experience with GNG and your recovery process if that is okay



No problem! You can certainly Kakao me anytime and just like last time I will be on here pretty much everyday I’m in Korea talking about my experience (this time with rhinoplasty) so I’ll definitely try to answer any questions! I feel like this time around going back a year later I have a much better grasp on what to expect. I think that last time I had read soooo many reviews over the last 3/4 years on FC surgery that when it actually came down to the surgery and recovery it wasn’t nearly as bad as I thought it would be. I healed A LOT quicker than what people had said and overall my experience both in Korea and with GNG was perfect. So I’m much more confident going in this time around! I’ll be booking my consultation next month and putting my deposit down and then from there it’s just another countdown [emoji16]


----------



## sweetmalbec

lemonadebear6 said:


> Just wanted to share my experience with GNG too as I just came back from South Korea. I had the following: Rhinoplasty, epicanthoplasty, facial liposuction, and forehead fat grafting.
> 
> Pre-Surgery:
> I did A LOT of research and spoke with many consultants before I picked GNG, my top choice. The GNG translator I worked with was Julia and she was wonderful. She answered all my questions on Line and was consistent with her responses. I chose GNG and paid the deposit before I left and this covers transportation from the airport on the 1st day and last day. I stayed for 2 weeks.
> 
> When I arrived in Korea, the GNG appointed driver picked me up and took me to the clinic right away for consultation as I wanted to get the surgery the next day. Since I was by myself, Julia answered every question in detail, as well as the consultant I met that day. The first thing I did was take several photos and CT scans of my face and afterwards, we were all in an office discussing the best procedures to achieve the results I wanted. Each doctor also came in the office to give their perspective and this helped me feel secure that I made the right choice. They were very precise and clear, and on top of all, Julia made me feel comfortable that she would be with me every step of the way. After deciding on the best procedures, I took blood and EKG tests to make sure I was ready for surgery the next day and didn't have any underlying problems. Before leaving the clinic for the day, Julia discussed the steps to take the next morning before my surgery (no eating before surgery, etc.).  I highly recommend being SUPER THOROUGH with all kinds of questions and don't feel afraid of going alone. Having someone there with you is a plus, but Julia gave me physical and emotional support.
> 
> Post Surgery:
> After pre-operation procedures (Julia was with me right when I arrived), the first operation was epicanthoplasty. As I did not need to be put under general anesthesia for this, I was awake the whole time, but did not feel pain. After epicanthoplasty, I was put under anesthesia. The next thing I remember was waking up not knowing where I was. I was having a hard time breathing, almost choking. After a few minutes, I gained consciousness and realized due to the rhinoplasty, I could not breathe out of my nose. This was a terrible feeling, and I was also very dehydrated but could not drink water for a certain number of hours. I stayed at the hospital that night as discussed and I could not sleep. I was in a lot of pain from only breathing out of my mouth, my lips were extremely chapped, and I had an IV in my arm. Julia checked on me the entire day and night and left really late after making sure I was okay. This was very touching to me since I didn't have anyone with me. The next morning I was discharged to heal on my own in the hotel room and set up appointments for follow ups. The first few days were tough, but then it really is smooth sailing from there on, and i'm now super happy i decided to have it done.
> 
> I can honestly say I was 10/10 pleased from the service of staff to cleaniness of hospital and the detailed treatment from explanation of procedure to aftercare.



Hi lemonadebear! I'm so glad that your results turned out great! GNG seems great for rhino but I didn't know they do facial liposuction too? May I know which doctor at GNG was the one who did yours? :O


----------



## superbear

Hello everyone, I'm considering to do a revision rhinoplasty at GNG. Does anyone know if the surgeons there are board-certified plastic surgeons or ENTs? I've tried looking them up on prskorea.co.kr, but I can't seem to find any of their profiles there.


----------



## meintea

CallieCat said:


> No problem! You can certainly Kakao me anytime and just like last time I will be on here pretty much everyday I’m in Korea talking about my experience (this time with rhinoplasty) so I’ll definitely try to answer any questions! I feel like this time around going back a year later I have a much better grasp on what to expect. I think that last time I had read soooo many reviews over the last 3/4 years on FC surgery that when it actually came down to the surgery and recovery it wasn’t nearly as bad as I thought it would be. I healed A LOT quicker than what people had said and overall my experience both in Korea and with GNG was perfect. So I’m much more confident going in this time around! I’ll be booking my consultation next month and putting my deposit down and then from there it’s just another countdown [emoji16]



Thank you so much for your insight CallieCat (btw, your results are amazing!), I definitely know what you mean and hope to post about my past cosmetic experience in SK on this forum in the future when I have more time. I wish I joined/had the support of this forum earlier because it would have helped so much more! I am hoping in the near future I can fly over to SK again for a revision rhinoplasty and maybe correct my jaw issue. Ahh I am so excited for you, please keep us posted!


----------



## eurasianbeauty

UGH I don't know who to choose for my nose at GNG. Both Hong and Seong do revisions well.


----------



## csolare

superbear said:


> Hello everyone, I'm considering to do a revision rhinoplasty at GNG. Does anyone know if the surgeons there are board-certified plastic surgeons or ENTs? I've tried looking them up on prskorea.co.kr, but I can't seem to find any of their profiles there.


They’re both board certified plastic surgeons and ENT doctors according to their website and seem to take pride in that as well!


----------



## CT725

-


----------



## CT725

iamsummer said:


> PART 2 -
> 
> Consultation Day:
> 
> Had a full medical examination done – blood drawn, CT scan, some monitoring of the heart thingy, pee’d in a cup.
> 
> Met first with the medical consultant (Min Seo?) and she was a delightful one. She told me what I’d needed to do with my nose – raise the bridge with silicone, project the tip with cartilage (with septal if enough, or with ear/donated cartilage) and reduce the alars.
> 
> She crunched some numbers and I had to bargain hahah! Of course… bargaining is ok. You don’t want to low ball them too hard, like come on guys, they need to get paid too! Don’t forget you get approx.. 8% tax back at the airport as well.
> 
> Within 10 mins of agreeing on the price I met with Dr. Hong. Min Seo told me to relax and not be afraid of Dr. Hong (because he’s soft spoken and doesn’t say much).
> 
> Min Seo was right – Dr. Hong doesn’t say much, he is definitely a man of few words, doesn’t sugar coat, is straightforward and tells you what you don’t want to hear.
> 
> EXACTLY the kind of surgeon you should look for.
> 
> If its worth mentioning, I went in to see Dr. Hong with multiple pictures of the kind of straight noses I liked plus a list of questions (about 20) that I’d compiled for months ensuring I covered everything I needed to know.
> 
> Originally I was adamant that I’d go for no-plant rhinoplasty as I didn’t want to risk being one of the unlucky ones and suffer an infection plus, hubby didn’t like the idea of an implant.
> 
> After addressing all my questions Dr. Hong told me that no-plant rhino would not achieve the kind of look I was after (ie a straight defined bridge) and assured me that silicone would last forever (god forbid the infection) just like the no-plant.
> 
> After prodding at my nose several times and getting a good feel of it, he told me that my nose is really bulbous with fleshy tip and thick skin and there are its limitations. No alar-plasty necessary as an implant plus projection of the tip will “mould” and give the look of a much slimmer refined nose. He would
> 
> If in the future I feel that I still want to reduce the size of my alars, it’s a simple procedure and he will do it but for now he didn’t think it was required at all.
> 
> I liked that he took his time to analyse me between CT scan and feeling my nose, was honest, not greedy/hungry to sell me extra procedures I didn’t need.
> 
> Our consult was done and I was due back to the hospital the next day ready for surgery.
> 
> Surgery day
> 
> Hazel organised a taxi to pick me up at 8.30AM at the expense of the hospital. Arrived and met with Julia (the other English translator) who took me to see Dr. Hong once more. Min Seo was also there (taking notes). Dr. Hong went over what we’d discussed (being the surgery plan) and it was re-stipulated that he would be doing:
> 
> - bridge with silicone (3.5mm)
> - tip plasty with either of septal/ear/donated cartilage
> - osteotomy
> - alar plasty would be a last minute call if he thinks that I would benefit from it.
> 
> Got into the surgery room and the last I remember was being given the gas and told to take deep breaths.
> 
> Woke up while in the recovery room still very groggy and in a dream like nauseated state. Was brought to do de-swelling treatments in the oxygen tank and the next thing I remember is being brought up to my ward/room and resting.
> 
> Felt no pain just a super dry mouth and throat. I was very lucky not to have had any pain in my throat from the tube being put down.
> 
> After about an hour I was finally able to drink water. Several hours later I was served pumpkin porridge (which is sweet) but had no appetite and felt no hunger at all despite having fasted the night before.
> 
> Nurses came in throughout the night to top up pain killers/antibiotics via the IV drip. I fell in and out of sleep and it didn’t seem too bad as there was a diffuser/humidifier. I kept a bottle of water next to me to take sips when i was thirsty.
> 
> At about 5am the nurse came and took me for another round of de-swelling via the oxygen tank.
> 
> At about 11am I was discharged and went back to the hotel where I struggled a little bit because of the pillows – you need to sleep high enough so your head is above your heart. But the pillows at the hotel (Gangnam Family Hotel) were too soft and collapsed the moment you laid your head on it.
> 
> It sucked for me from post op day 2 til post op day 6 – the packing and silastics stop you from breathing through your nose so you’re forced to breathe through your mouth. And being in a dry hotel with the aircon (and even with the windows opened) my mouth would dry out. I was constantly PARCHED and my tongue dried out like a prune. So a tip…. Bring your own humidifier/diffuser if you can to avoid this.
> 
> I had my stitches, silastics and cast removed on post-op day 6 as I was flying back home that afternoon. Couldn’t have felt more liberating to be able to breathe through my nose again!!!!!
> 
> As I type this I am post-op day 17 and the swelling has gone down a lot (I put this down to my daily walks of about 2 – 3km). My husband made a passing comment the other night (post op day 13/14) that my nose looks less plastic now that the alars aren’t as swollen (ie looks less pinched, still pinched but not as bad as it was).
> 
> Post-rhinoplasty advices:
> 
> 
> 1.    No heavy lifting for a whole month – for those gym goers who do weights (that’s me inclusive). I was worried about this as I have a 10 month old (now going on 11) in my sole care (we have no helpers in Australia) and it would cause a great inconvenience if I am forbidden to carry him from room to kitchen etc. Thank god, Dr. Hong gave me the all clear and said carrying my baby is fine but to be extra careful as a knock/hit in the face could cause the implant to shift.
> 
> 2.    Do not wear spectacles/sunglasses for a month – for me this is the greatest inconvenience haha. My eyes are constantly dry from wearing contact lenses!
> 
> 3.    Avoid spicy food for the first month – prevents sniffling
> 
> 4.    Avoid chewy foods – avoids too much mouth action! As our noses heal and the incision line heals, chewy foods can cause it to heal at a slower rate. You’ll know what im talking about when you go for rhino!
> 
> 5.    Light exercises are encouraged as long as you don’t get your heart rate up! Heart rate up = blood rushing to your nose tip causing excess swelling. So a brisk walk is great, window shopping is great. These aid swelling…
> 
> 6.    Eat well and drink plenty of water.
> 
> 7.    Avoid smoking and drinking.
> 
> 8.    Apply sunscreen and wear a cap if you’re bruised and still are bruised – this prevents pigmentation problems in the bruised areas.
> 
> 9.    I’m sure theres a few other advices but that’s all I can remember for now!
> 
> My overall experience at GNG went above and beyond my expectations and I cannot recommend them enough.
> 
> Super glad that I chose Dr. Hong. I'm told he's a perfectionist and he truly is. Why do I say that? Because the great skills of a surgeon is reflected not only on the end result but during recovery as well.
> 
> While I did experience bruising and swelling I am quite surprised it wasnt as terrible as I'd imagined it to be (if you look through Google you can see some unsightly examples).
> 
> You can barely see the incision line! It's relatively faint. I did not experience any pain of any level at all during my first 7 days post op. To this day I feel no pain or discomfort.
> 
> I really cannot praise him enough!
> 
> I'm forever grateful to Dr. Hong for turning my ugly nose into one that all my friends and family envy hohoho! And for making me look AND FEEL pretty!!
> 
> Last but not least…
> 
> My picture – before and after. The transformation is remarkable!!!!
> 
> Warning: You’ll become a little more obsessed with taking pictures of yourself post-rhino ahahha!
> 
> feel free to ask any questions


Hi Lov I am getting my nose done at gng in March 2018! Do you have Kakao talk or WhatsApp I would love to ask you some questions????


----------



## sweetmalbec

Has anyone done the no-plant diced cartilage wrapped in fascia for bridge augmentation? Can ear cartilage be used for this method too? Haha cos rib does sound invasive.


----------



## pspspsps

Hello everyone,

I am thinking of doing double eyelid surgery and I have chosen gng to be one of the clinics I will be consulting with.
I know that gng is good for rhinoplasty but has anyone done procedures for DES with them before? 
I have heard they are not as good for eyes but just thought I’d schedule in a consult anyway so would really like to read some reviews abt their eye procedures if available. Thanks!


----------



## iamsummer

CT725 said:


> Hi Lov I am getting my nose done at gng in March 2018! Do you have Kakao talk or WhatsApp I would love to ask you some questions????


I can add you on KakaoTalk 
What's your id?


----------



## iamsummer

sweetmalbec said:


> Has anyone done the no-plant diced cartilage wrapped in fascia for bridge augmentation? Can ear cartilage be used for this method too? Haha cos rib does sound invasive.


I'm not sure if Id mentioned in my review that I had initially wanted to use ONLY cartilage for my bridge. But because I wanted a relatively straight and defined nose Bridge, Dr. Hong suggested to use silicone instead as the main concern for cartilage is the absorption over time.

If I'm not wrong, ear cartilage can be used but if you don't have enough they'll use donated cartilage which is at an additional cost.

I guess it depends what you wish to achieve. A defined bridge that remains the same for the entire life or one that changes shape over time because the cartilage gets absorbed.


----------



## sweetmalbec

iamsummer said:


> I'm not sure if Id mentioned in my review that I had initially wanted to use ONLY cartilage for my bridge. But because I wanted a relatively straight and defined nose Bridge, Dr. Hong suggested to use silicone instead as the main concern for cartilage is the absorption over time.
> 
> If I'm not wrong, ear cartilage can be used but if you don't have enough they'll use donated cartilage which is at an additional cost.
> 
> I guess it depends what you wish to achieve. A defined bridge that remains the same for the entire life or one that changes shape over time because the cartilage gets absorbed.



Oh I managed to find your review now!

"After addressing all my questions Dr. Hong told me that no-plant rhino would not achieve the kind of look I was after (ie a straight defined bridge) and assured me that silicone would last forever (god forbid the infection) just like the no-plant."

^ may i know what kind of look did Dr Hong tell you that the no-plant implant can achieve? as apposed to a straight defined bridge? how does the ultra soft silicone feel inside the nose?

your new nose looks great btw! very big improvement in the size ^^


----------



## sweetmalbec

Does anybody have information about Dr Lee Sung Hoon, another rhinoplasty specialist at GNG? He was recommended to me by the consultant for my type of nose as he is best at bulbous nose and tip refinement for asian noses. I asked for some pictures of his work that have similar nose shape as me and his work does look good! So I think I will consult with him. However I didn't manage to find much info on him on soyoung or this forum. I only saw some before and afters by him on their Instagram.

Also I don't see a Doctor Son on the clinic website, has he left the clinic or does he go by another name on the intro page? I sent them a photo of a before & after I liked from their site and was told that her nose was done by Dr. Moon. Who is Dr. Moon?


----------



## ryanthelion

sweetmalbec said:


> Does anybody have information about Dr Lee Sung Hoon, another rhinoplasty specialist at GNG? He was recommended to me by the consultant for my type of nose as he is best at bulbous nose and tip refinement for asian noses. I asked for some pictures of his work that have similar nose shape as me and his work does look good! So I think I will consult with him. However I didn't manage to find much info on him on soyoung or this forum. I only saw some before and afters by him on their Instagram.
> 
> Also I don't see a Doctor Son on the clinic website, has he left the clinic or does he go by another name on the intro page? I sent them a photo of a before & after I liked from their site and was told that her nose was done by Dr. Moon. Who is Dr. Moon?


I think Dr. Son has left the clinic. I haven’t seen them on the GNG webpage in awhile. Dr. Lee Sung Hoon works with a lot of the local patients. I had my surgery with Dr. Seong because it was a revision. But if it was my primary I probably would have gotten Dr. Lee. While you were consulting did they show you pictures of his work?


----------



## sweetmalbec

ryanthelion said:


> I think Dr. Son has left the clinic. I haven’t seen them on the GNG webpage in awhile. Dr. Lee Sung Hoon works with a lot of the local patients. I had my surgery with Dr. Seong because it was a revision. But if it was my primary I probably would have gotten Dr. Lee. While you were consulting did they show you pictures of his work?



Oh I see! Yup I was actually just chatting with the English consultant on Kakao and yup she sent me some photos of his work. She says he's good with tip plasty which is my main concern. It's primary rhinoplasty  I will probably consult him f2f in March next year!


----------



## CT725

iamsummer said:


> I can add you on KakaoTalk
> What's your id?


Hi my iD is Chauie


----------



## CT725

sweetmalbec said:


> Oh I see! Yup I was actually just chatting with the English consultant on Kakao and yup she sent me some photos of his work. She says he's good with tip plasty which is my main concern. It's primary rhinoplasty  I will probably consult him f2f in March next year!


Hi are you able to forward me dr. Lee photos on kaoko?


----------



## sweetmalbec

CT725 said:


> Hi are you able to forward me dr. Lee photos on kaoko?



Yup sure, just send me a message on kakao!


----------



## Dp917

Hey guys! I’m relatively new to my journey in getting PS. I want to get a primary rhinoplasty and possibility facial contouring. I have read several threads from this forum and is really interested in looking into several of these clinics and so far my top 3 choices are gng, the view and April 31. I really like the post op care provided by Gng. My main question is the consultation process. I know that some of you on here paid a direct deposit prior to meeting the Dr. I was wondering for those that went for in-person consultations with several clinics before deciding, how did you organize your consultation day(s) with the clinics to ensure that you consult with all the doctors before deciding on which place. Also weren’t you guys afraid that the clinic you choose might not have the surgical date available since you didn’t pay a direct deposit in advance? How was the bargaining part with the clinics too? I notice some people here do and some don’t? Thanks for your advice and opinions!


----------



## CT725

sweetmalbec said:


> Yup sure, just send me a message on kakao!


What is your iD?


----------



## iamsummer

sweetmalbec said:


> Oh I managed to find your review now!
> 
> "After addressing all my questions Dr. Hong told me that no-plant rhino would not achieve the kind of look I was after (ie a straight defined bridge) and assured me that silicone would last forever (god forbid the infection) just like the no-plant."
> 
> ^ may i know what kind of look did Dr Hong tell you that the no-plant implant can achieve? as apposed to a straight defined bridge? how does the ultra soft silicone feel inside the nose?
> 
> your new nose looks great btw! very big improvement in the size ^^


Unfortunately we didn't go over how a nose with no plant would look except that it would look more natural (even though I find with my implant I look natural too). So I can't really give a definitive answer which I believe Dr. Hong can better address this [emoji16]


----------



## Gats

I stumbled upon this on youtube, she got rhino and fat graft at GNG. Pretty cool to finally see the people we often see named at GNG. Looks like she just posted part 3. Here's part 1, see her description for links to each part: www.youtube.com/watch?v=do1sE45_nCw


----------



## gogal

I'm new to this forum and was just wondering for rhinoplasty, is it possible to only heighten your nose without any changes to the tip? I like my nose shape and face in general but I would like to heighten my nose bridge a little bit. I'm not looking for any drastic changes and am interested in GNG because of their natural-looking results. Also on average for just primary rhinoplasty at GNG what would be the approximate cost?


----------



## csolare

You can just heighten the bridge but it depends on the anatomy of your nose and how much you want it heightened because your tip may not be able to support the added height/look disproportionate. At GNG, the cost starts at 4,500,000 for tip and bridge it may be marginally cheaper for just bridge, provided you can do that.


----------



## gogal

Thanks for the information. I only want to heighten my nose bridge around 2-3 mm.  I think my biggest worry is if doing plastic surgery will leave an ugly scar since my skin easily scars and develops keloids at least on legs and arms; I heard that the nose rarely ever leaves keloids and seems to heal well even for people who have a tendency to develop keloids on other body parts, but I still need to do more research on that.


----------



## yeppida

I'm fine with the general height of my nose, but at the top of the bridge it isn't high enough so it gives my nose a hooked appearance. Is it possible to just raise a part of my nose bridge?


----------



## csolare

yeppida said:


> I'm fine with the general height of my nose, but at the top of the bridge it isn't high enough so it gives my nose a hooked appearance. Is it possible to just raise a part of my nose bridge?


Not sure what your nose looks like but a hooked appearance can often be due to insufficient/weak tip cartilage (assuming your definition of hooked is droopiness among E Asians, because that's what I'm talking about. If not, then yes, it's possible to just heighten the bridge.) As mentioned above, you CAN just heighten your bridge but it depends on the anatomy of your nose and whether or not that would look disproportionate. Consult with clinics to make sure!


----------



## Hoeeekage

I just watched a YouTube video about a girl getting plastic surgery here and she said that they primarily focus on the face, and they seemed to be really in tuned with the individual needs of each patient. They even recommended that she not get two surgeries she wanted because they were either too dangerous or would throw off the balance. Each doctor is specialized in one area and they are really honest!


----------



## csolare

Hoeeekage said:


> I just watched a YouTube video about a girl getting plastic surgery here and she said that they primarily focus on the face, and they seemed to be really in tuned with the individual needs of each patient. They even recommended that she not get two surgeries she wanted because they were either too dangerous or would throw off the balance. Each doctor is specialized in one area and they are really honest!


Yeah, one thing that I really like about GNG is that they won't unnecessarily recommend things and actively discourage against procedures you don't need instead of blinding taking your word for it. They're definitely an ethical and honest hospital if nothing else, which is what drew me to them in the first place.


----------



## yeppida

csolare said:


> Not sure what your nose looks like but a hooked appearance can often be due to insufficient/weak tip cartilage (assuming your definition of hooked is droopiness among E Asians, because that's what I'm talking about. If not, then yes, it's possible to just heighten the bridge.) As mentioned above, you CAN just heighten your bridge but it depends on the anatomy of your nose and whether or not that would look disproportionate. Consult with clinics to make sure!


Hmm, i actually have a bulbous nose so i don't think that's the case.


----------



## csolare

yeppida said:


> Hmm, i actually have a bulbous nose so i don't think that's the case.


I thought I had a bulbous nose but turns out my nose is droopy and flat/asymmetric/deviated so it looks really bulbous and amorphous from the front. I’d highly recommend sending clinics consult photos!


----------



## tsbartels

Dp917 said:


> Hey guys! I’m relatively new to my journey in getting PS. I want to get a primary rhinoplasty and possibility facial contouring. I have read several threads from this forum and is really interested in looking into several of these clinics and so far my top 3 choices are gng, the view and April 31. I really like the post op care provided by Gng. My main question is the consultation process. I know that some of you on here paid a direct deposit prior to meeting the Dr. I was wondering for those that went for in-person consultations with several clinics before deciding, how did you organize your consultation day(s) with the clinics to ensure that you consult with all the doctors before deciding on which place. Also weren’t you guys afraid that the clinic you choose might not have the surgical date available since you didn’t pay a direct deposit in advance? How was the bargaining part with the clinics too? I notice some people here do and some don’t? Thanks for your advice and opinions!



Most people don't recommend to pay a deposit as you want to shop around to find the best doctor for you. And in a typical day around 3 consults can be planned and if they are near each other even 4, but that will be tight. You always will run the risk of not being able to plan surgery, but if you do your research you will notice that it rarely happens and most clinics will facilitate your schedule. Just make sure that your doctor is actually there and not off some conference when you have your consult.


----------



## Hoeeekage

Yeah I heard it's also really popular for locals! I'm sorry if you already mentioned this, but do you know if their prices deviate on the higher or lower end? I really like their results, and apparently DocFinder will work with this clinic so I'm just wondering if the price is decent as well. Right now I am considering MVP because it has decent prices and natural looking results!


----------



## Hoeeekage

iamsummer said:


> thank you! I will be post-op day 42 tomorrow, and as the week goes by i can see slow changes to my nose. swelling is still present and i've knocked it a couple of times thanks to my baby >
> 
> i really cannot wait to see myself at the 6 month mark!!!



Hey! I love your results so much although I'm not considering rhinoplasty myself, I just think it goes to show the amazing work that's being done at GnG. I was wondering tho, how were the prices compared to other clinics? Don't worry I'm not asking you to give me exact numbers, I was just wondering if it's more on the expensive side or is it more fair? Thank you!


----------



## CallieCat

Hoeeekage said:


> Hey! I love your results so much although I'm not considering rhinoplasty myself, I just think it goes to show the amazing work that's being done at GnG. I was wondering tho, how were the prices compared to other clinics? Don't worry I'm not asking you to give me exact numbers, I was just wondering if it's more on the expensive side or is it more fair? Thank you!



I choose GNG for my FC because there prices were much lower than other places I was considering before. I thought maybe there results wouldn’t be as good but I was most definitely wrong. There prices are some of the lowest I’ve found for the quality of there work. So I would say definitely on the lower end for FC and as for rhino it was closer to the average price for rhinoplasty definitely not on the higher end though


----------



## csolare

CallieCat said:


> I choose GNG for my FC because there prices were much lower than other places I was considering before. I thought maybe there results wouldn’t be as good but I was most definitely wrong. There prices are some of the lowest I’ve found for the quality of there work. So I would say definitely on the lower end for FC and as for rhino it was closer to the average price for rhinoplasty definitely not on the higher end though


Just making sure, but did they vectra your face during consultation? Like, did they show you a projected outcome by editing your photos to make sure you liked the result?


----------



## Krisven

Im so glad to find this forum for gng! I am planning on doing FC and rhinoplasty July August 2018!


----------



## Krisven

CallieCat said:


> Anyone going in October that wants to share accommodation? I'd love to travel with someone this time around! Especially if you're going with GNG we can go together [emoji16]


Hello Callie I found your pics your result is amazing I’m
Planning on doing the same procedure you did I tried to add you in Kakao but I can’t finf you pls! Add me Kristinelleee


----------



## caliRoll

Between Dr. Seong and Dr. Hong at GNG, who does the more natural looking noses?


----------



## iamsummer

caliRoll said:


> Between Dr. Seong and Dr. Hong at GNG, who does the more natural looking noses?


They both do natural looking noses


----------



## Krisven

caliRoll said:


> Between Dr. Seong and Dr. Hong at GNG, who does the more natural looking noses?


When are u going to Gng ? Hazel recommended me to go with dr jong because of my case I’m planing on going to Gangnam last week sept 2018


----------



## Krisven

iamsummer said:


> They both do natural looking noses


Hello I’m just wondering did u went to Gng for any surgery ?


----------



## iamsummer

Krisven said:


> Hello I’m just wondering did u went to Gng for any surgery ?


Yes I did, my review is on page 33


----------



## Krisven

Carmenkxs said:


> Everyone I know who got their nose done at GNG had the surgery done by Doctor Hong. Bear in mind he favours straighter noses instead of he upturned (more cute and feminine types). You can see quite a few male noses on their webpage.


Hello! Hazel suggested dr


iamsummer said:


> Yes I did, my review is on page 33


theres no page 33 it’s only up to 26 can u link it for me pls ! Thanks


----------



## iamsummer

Krisven said:


> Hello! Hazel suggested dr
> 
> theres no page 33 it’s only up to 26 can u link it for me pls ! Thanks


Page 22 post #321 

(sorry, I'm on the phone app so there's more pages).


----------



## gerald9015

Hi,

I am relatively new here. I am going to Korea to do rhinoplasty surgery. Please add me at kakao: franzgerald30. thanks


----------



## mia1992

I am planning to go GnG for the consultant in first days of March 2018.  If anyone going around that time we can meet up


----------



## Krisven

iamsummer said:


> I've just returned yesterday from my time in seoul having done primary rhino. had my surgery done at GNG and theres not one thing i can fault. i'm post-op day 8 at the moment and will post a fairly detailed account of my experience from researching to narrowing down the clinics, to the selection process, to the consult, to the procedure, after care and recovery.
> 
> Will require some time as i'd just returned and need to put some time and thought into constructing my review.


Wow I love your results !!! Can’t wait  for my turn hazel suggested dr Hong to do my rhino I have deviated septum bulbous nose wide alars


----------



## CallieCat

csolare said:


> Just making sure, but did they vectra your face during consultation? Like, did they show you a projected outcome by editing your photos to make sure you liked the result?



No they did not show me like a photoshop version of my face basically they took my photos and touched around my face and looked at my x-rays and we talked about what I would need done to get the results I wanted (they also drew on my photo on the computer to show me what they would be doing) and also went over things I couldn’t have done because of my overbite etc.


----------



## Dindin27

Hello all,  I am a new member so I couldn't post any new post. I like to do a rhinoplasty for so long.. After reading all reviews on this forum, I am considering GNG and Dream - Dr.Park. Any recommendation for me?


----------



## Perceval

Dindin27 said:


> Hello all,  I am a new member so I couldn't post any new post. I like to do a rhinoplasty for so long.. After reading all reviews on this forum, I am considering GNG and Dream - Dr.Park. Any recommendation for me?



Yeah, you have to post five times and wait an hour or so in order to start up your own thread.
There was a thread on someone getting three botched surgeries from Dream not too long ago, but I'd take it with a with a pinch of salt. Not all reviews are really trustworthy, as some people may be here to promote a clinic or give out negative reviews for it, just to lower their reputation on purpose.
Both clinics have certified doctors so I'm not going to say anything negative about either one since I'm not too sure.
And it really just comes down to what your preferences are so if the B&As on both sites suit with what you're looking for then go ahead and consult in person with both and see which one you'd like better. That means which doctor you trust between the two clinics and other things that might make you want to choose one over the other.
I think those are the only two reputable clinics I've seen for rhinoplasty so I don't know what other clinics I would suggest checking out.


----------



## Krisven

Dindin27 said:


> Hello all,  I am a new member so I couldn't post any new post. I like to do a rhinoplasty for so long.. After reading all reviews on this forum, I am considering GNG and Dream - Dr.Park. Any recommendation for me?





Dindin27 said:


> Hello all,  I am a new member so I couldn't post any new post. I like to do a rhinoplasty for so long.. After reading all reviews on this forum, I am considering GNG and Dream - Dr.Park. Any recommendation for me?


My friend went to dream and she doesn’t like her nose . She went to other clinic for revision . Recommend gng they are expert on nose


----------



## krizzobizzle

How is GNG for bone work and facial contouring?


----------



## EddieNG

Dindin27 said:


> Hello all,  I am a new member so I couldn't post any new post. I like to do a rhinoplasty for so long.. After reading all reviews on this forum, I am considering GNG and Dream - Dr.Park. Any recommendation for me?



My friend has done nose at dream by dr.Park Yong Soo. And she's happy with the result. By the way, Dr Seong in gng is good at nose.


----------



## csolare

krizzobizzle said:


> How is GNG for bone work and facial contouring?


I’ve heard good things! No doctor is perfect but there haven’t been any botched surgeries or accidents; most people love their results, meaning Dr. Choi is probably open to many different face shape ideals (at least, I’m hoping since I’m consulting with them in April!) Dr. Choi is very detailed and realistic about the patient’s aesthetic goals-he doesn’t promise anything he can’t do. I heard they don’t Vectra/photoshop your face to a projected visual outcome but I know not everyone cares haha I would just really like that!


----------



## Dp917

@chococreamys when are you planning to get it?


----------



## airyspace

Hi Everyone,
I am currently exploring having rhinoplasty done at GNG hospital. 

However, GNG Hospital's doctors who specialize in rhinoplasty i.e Dr Seong-Mun Hong, Dr. Sung-Hoon Lee, and Dr. Yong-Hae Seong, do not appear to be members of the Korean Association of Plastic Surgeons (http://www.prskorea.co.kr/english/) or the Korean Society of Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeons (http://www.plasticsurgery.or.kr/php/eng/member/mem_search.php).  I tried searching their names at the websites but the results didn't show up anything on them (?Or am i searching wrongly)

Would this pose an issue in terms of their credibility? I read some articles that it would be wise to select a doctor who is a member of the abovementioned associations but i may be mistaken.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Khanx

Krisven said:


> Im so glad to find this forum for gng! I am planning on doing FC and rhinoplasty July August 2018!



Hi,

I am new to the forum. I am also planning to do my revision rhino from GNG in July or Aug timeframe.


----------



## Khanx

CT725 said:


> Hi Lov I am getting my nose done at gng in March 2018! Do you have Kakao talk or WhatsApp I would love to ask you some
> 
> 
> I would also like to connect via Kakao or WhatsApp to learn more about your experience. I am planning to get my revision from GNG as well


----------



## mrothko

Hello everyone! New to the forum here.

I had my first consultation with GNG last Saturday. I have a bulbous nose with flared nostrils. Basically, I want to keep my low bridge and tip, but refine and minimise the nostrils so I don't look so flared anymore, and that my nose width is smaller. Generally, I want my nose to look natural, and not noticeable.

The consultation went well, but I was so nervous that I kept flipping between getting 1. alar reduction, and getting 2. alar, bridge, and tip plasty. Since I'm doing surgery already for my deviated septum, I figured I might as well adjust the aesthetic a bit, but am torn between going "all out" and doing my entire nose, or just fixing the problem areas, which is my nostrils. I really like my low bridge and how elegant it looks, but I do understand the doctor's recommendation. Dr. Hong recommended that if I want my tip to look more defined, he will have to raise my bridge a tiny bit, in order to put my nose out a little more. Overall, he said it would look very natural, but I'm not very sure because I came in thinking I only wanted an alar reduction. 

They quoted me 2.5 mil for the deviated septum, and 2.2 for alar reduction. That seems to be quite a lot for an alar reduction. At the moment, I was too nervous to negotiate, but now am trying to schedule a second consultation to negotiate. 

My questions are, is this price reasonable? And although I'm the only one who can decide on my nose, what do you all think on Dr. Hong's suggestions? I am mainly afraid of getting only alar reduction, and not having the difference being noticeable enough for me to be satisfied with the results. Don't want to waste money here.


----------



## superbear

airyspace said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am currently exploring having rhinoplasty done at GNG hospital.
> 
> However, GNG Hospital's doctors who specialize in rhinoplasty i.e Dr Seong-Mun Hong, Dr. Sung-Hoon Lee, and Dr. Yong-Hae Seong, do not appear to be members of the Korean Association of Plastic Surgeons (http://www.prskorea.co.kr/english/) or the Korean Society of Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeons (http://www.plasticsurgery.or.kr/php/eng/member/mem_search.php).  I tried searching their names at the websites but the results didn't show up anything on them (?Or am i searching wrongly)
> 
> Would this pose an issue in terms of their credibility? I read some articles that it would be wise to select a doctor who is a member of the abovementioned associations but i may be mistaken.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Hello, 

I too had the exact apprehension, but I’ve since booked a surgery slot with Dr Hong 

The reason as to why both Dr Seong and Dr Hong are not listed on the Plastic Surgeon’s Association website is simply because both are not plastic surgeons per se. Rather, both are qualified ENT specialists who do rhinoplasty, hence they are described as “Rhinoplasty Specialists” rather than “Plastic Surgery Specialists”. 

Personally, I think ENTs are as competent, if not better, than plastic surgeons in performing rhinoplasty, given that they have a superior understanding of the nose’s structure and function. Perhaps plastic surgeons are trained better in the aesthetics of the nose, but I wouldn’t worry too much, as each surgeon has his or her personal style and aesthetic. 

I’m also doing an eye surgery with Dr Park—he is described as a “Plastic Surgery Specialist” and accordingly, listed on the association’s website.


----------



## Khanx

superbear said:


> Hello,
> 
> I too had the exact apprehension, but I’ve since booked a surgery slot with Dr Hong
> 
> The reason as to why both Dr Seong and Dr Hong are not listed on the Plastic Surgeon’s Association website is simply because both are not plastic surgeons per se. Rather, both are qualified ENT specialists who do rhinoplasty, hence they are described as “Rhinoplasty Specialists” rather than “Plastic Surgery Specialists”.
> 
> Personally, I think ENTs are as competent, if not better, than plastic surgeons in performing rhinoplasty, given that they have a superior understanding of the nose’s structure and function. Perhaps plastic surgeons are trained better in the aesthetics of the nose, but I wouldn’t worry too much, as each surgeon has his or her personal style and aesthetic.
> 
> I’m also doing an eye surgery with Dr Park—he is described as a “Plastic Surgery Specialist” and accordingly, listed on the association’s website.



@superbear - good luck and when is your surgery? Keep us posted.


----------



## loverly

@superbear great insight!! please keep us updated love!
im booked for revision rhinoplasty with dr. hong in march. anyone else going around that time? i would love to buddy up


----------



## csolare

loverly said:


> @superbear great insight!! please keep us updated love!
> im booked for revision rhinoplasty with dr. hong in march. anyone else going around that time? i would love to buddy up


I’m going in late April but I’m not sure how long you might be staying haha. Do keep us updated!


----------



## mrothko

I've booked my rhinoplasty with Dr. Hong for January 11!!


----------



## csolare

mrothko said:


> I've booked my rhinoplasty with Dr. Hong for January 11!!


Hope everything goes well! Keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## mrothko

Hello! Here is everything that's happened so far. To preface, I have a bulbous wide nose, with wide alars and low bridge. Also, I have heavy breathing issues.

I met with Dr. Hong at GNG and an interpreter (don't remember her name but she wore glasses and translated very strictly.) After looking at the xrays, he said I have a deviated septum, with enflamed tissue that caused my nose breathing paths to become very narrow. Originally, I just wanted my nose to look the same but not so wide, but they recommended that only alar reduction would not make a huge difference in my nose. My nostril tissue is extremely thick, and my round trip is more flat than round or defined. They recommended raising my bridge slightly, in order to make my nose tip more defined, which will allow the to make my alars look most natural.

Dr. Hong was nice, but poker faced as I felt that he was very focused. He showed me what he would do to my nose by drawing on the screen, but as I am a very visual person, I found it difficult to understand, as I thought he would use a software to "photoshop" my nose. I was having a difficult time with the translator as well as she would literally translate everything I said, and though she did a good job, I wished she had done it with more understanding and empathy.

I was extremely skeptical, as I thought it would be super simple to just reduce my alars. The doctor said he could just reduce my alars, but it wouldn't be an ideal surgery, and thought that the results may not be enough to make me satisfied with my nose. The lady then took me back into her office, and quoted me 2.5mil for functional surgery (non-negotiable) and 2.2 for alar reduction (8% back for tax refund).

I thought about this long and hard, and decided I wanted to do another consultation at a new clinic to see what they thought, so I chose View.

Then, I went to View where I was taken into an office with a translator and a negotiator lady (idk what their titles are). She then observed my nose with the doctor, and he recommended the same thing, where if I want to get a natural SLIGHTLY slimmer nose, I would have to define the tip a tiny bit, and increase the bridge hight as well. When I asked if I could only reduce alars, they said that my nostril skin was too thick, and if I only reduced alars, my nose would look extremely pinched and unnatural. Though I was so set on only reducing my alars and though I was aware they would want me to do more and spend more money, having two people tell me the same thing confirmed that I should go with my gut and do entire rhinoplasty. They quoted me 4mil. Though I enjoyed the environment and the doctor was super friendly, he said that they don't do functional surgery. The surgery may improve breathing, but will not entirely solve it. This convinced me to go back to GNG.

During my second consultation, I had a different translator, Julie, who I love and have been chatting with on Kakao! She was super friendly (and pretty!) and I could understand she knew what I wanted to change and was able to translate that to the doctor well. I was re-quoted here 2.5 for functional surgery, and 6.5 for cosmetic surgery. Unfortunately, I was only able to negotiate to 5.5mil for cosmetic surgery, by letting them videotape me and use my photo (with fake name). The reason my cosmetic surgery is so high is because I won't be using a silicone base for heightening my nose. The doctor recommended as I do not want a typical Korean "high straight nose" I should use my own cartilage to create a more natural arch. I'm a bit disappointed that I didn't negotiate hard enough, but at that point I got too anxious and settled on a surgery date, which will be next Thursday January 11! Then we paid a 500,000 deposit.

Overall, I'm very confident in GNG and am glad I chose this clinic. Overall, though I felt that View was more friendly, GNG seemed more professional and everyone knew exactly what they were doing. Let me know if you have any questions or concerns!


----------



## SweetPotato1996

mrothko said:


> Hello! Here is everything that's happened so far. To preface, I have a bulbous wide nose, with wide alars and low bridge. Also, I have heavy breathing issues.
> 
> I met with Dr. Hong at GNG and an interpreter (don't remember her name but she wore glasses and translated very strictly.) After looking at the xrays, he said I have a deviated septum, with enflamed tissue that caused my nose breathing paths to become very narrow. Originally, I just wanted my nose to look the same but not so wide, but they recommended that only alar reduction would not make a huge difference in my nose. My nostril tissue is extremely thick, and my round trip is more flat than round or defined. They recommended raising my bridge slightly, in order to make my nose tip more defined, which will allow the to make my alars look most natural.
> 
> Dr. Hong was nice, but poker faced as I felt that he was very focused. He showed me what he would do to my nose by drawing on the screen, but as I am a very visual person, I found it difficult to understand, as I thought he would use a software to "photoshop" my nose. I was having a difficult time with the translator as well as she would literally translate everything I said, and though she did a good job, I wished she had done it with more understanding and empathy.
> 
> I was extremely skeptical, as I thought it would be super simple to just reduce my alars. The doctor said he could just reduce my alars, but it wouldn't be an ideal surgery, and thought that the results may not be enough to make me satisfied with my nose. The lady then took me back into her office, and quoted me 2.5mil for functional surgery (non-negotiable) and 2.2 for alar reduction (8% back for tax refund).
> 
> I thought about this long and hard, and decided I wanted to do another consultation at a new clinic to see what they thought, so I chose View.
> 
> Then, I went to View where I was taken into an office with a translator and a negotiator lady (idk what their titles are). She then observed my nose with the doctor, and he recommended the same thing, where if I want to get a natural SLIGHTLY slimmer nose, I would have to define the tip a tiny bit, and increase the bridge hight as well. When I asked if I could only reduce alars, they said that my nostril skin was too thick, and if I only reduced alars, my nose would look extremely pinched and unnatural. Though I was so set on only reducing my alars and though I was aware they would want me to do more and spend more money, having two people tell me the same thing confirmed that I should go with my gut and do entire rhinoplasty. They quoted me 4mil. Though I enjoyed the environment and the doctor was super friendly, he said that they don't do functional surgery. The surgery may improve breathing, but will not entirely solve it. This convinced me to go back to GNG.
> 
> During my second consultation, I had a different translator, Julie, who I love and have been chatting with on Kakao! She was super friendly (and pretty!) and I could understand she knew what I wanted to change and was able to translate that to the doctor well. I was re-quoted here 2.5 for functional surgery, and 6.5 for cosmetic surgery. Unfortunately, I was only able to negotiate to 5.5mil for cosmetic surgery, by letting them videotape me and use my photo (with fake name). The reason my cosmetic surgery is so high is because I won't be using a silicone base for heightening my nose. The doctor recommended as I do not want a typical Korean "high straight nose" I should use my own cartilage to create a more natural arch. I'm a bit disappointed that I didn't negotiate hard enough, but at that point I got too anxious and settled on a surgery date, which will be next Thursday January 11! Then we paid a 500,000 deposit.
> 
> Overall, I'm very confident in GNG and am glad I chose this clinic. Overall, though I felt that View was more friendly, GNG seemed more professional and everyone knew exactly what they were doing. Let me know if you have any questions or concerns!



Thank you for this review! I need a lot done on my nose and I've been debating between View and GNG for rhinoplasty and facial contouring. I only want to reduce my nose width and alars and fix my deviation, with no bridge heightening - so this review was very helpful.


----------



## jarhead64

Thanks for your honest, thorough review!! I will be waiting for you update  I am torn between Dr. Hong and Dr. Seong!!


----------



## superbear

jarhead64 said:


> Thanks for your honest, thorough review!! I will be waiting for you update  I am torn between Dr. Hong and Dr. Seong!!



According to this Chinese forum, it seems that Dr. Hong produces rather dramatic noses with sharp tips, while Dr. Seong appears to be slightly more conservative, and the noses that he has produced are less sharp, bigger, and more natural-looking, vis-a-vis Dr. Hong.

Dr. Seong: http://m.soyoung.com/doctor/info?sys=8&doctor_id=40101
Dr. Hong: http://m.soyoung.com/doctor/info?doctor_id=40133

But, then again, the sample size is very small and it would be biased to generalise the two surgeon’s artistry and skill. I’m sure that both surgeons, and many others elsewhere, are competent to produce the desired results.

Nevertheless, there is a swamp of Before and After (“B&A”) pictures on GNG’s website, and I’ve actually tried asking the consultant which were done by which surgeon, but she wouldn’t tell me. 

Sometimes, the results of a B&A photograph appear undesirable to us, but it may very well be desired by the patient, or perhaps the patients themselves requested such a result. Beauty is indeed in the eyes of the beholder.

What is more important is clear communication between the patient and doctor. All prospective plastic surgery patients should have a clear idea of what they want (we often want ourselves to look better, but have no idea of exactly how), and to communicate that clearly by way of pictures for the surgeon.


----------



## mrothko

I asked Julia, my translator for GNG for examples from Dr. Hong and she sent me these. They made me feel much better about the "natural nose" issue, and I trust him. He's a lot more reserved and quiet than Dr. Seong which worried me, but he knows what he's doing. My consultant said Dr. Hong is capable of doing both dramatic and natural noses, but all in all, all rhinoplasty will always be "natural" looking.


----------



## t_lys

Hello,

I am curious to know how everyone here contacted GNG?  I contacted them through Kakao, and although responsive, the consultant never introduced him/herself, seemed rather cold and uninterested.  

Did anyone else experience this?  I felt like I was talking to a robot.


----------



## csolare

t_lys said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am curious to know how everyone here contacted GNG?  I contacted them through Kakao, and although responsive, the consultant never introduced him/herself, seemed rather cold and uninterested.
> 
> Did anyone else experience this?  I felt like I was talking to a robot.


The translators usually copy paste their base prices/explanations to give people a general estimate and save time and then continue to have an actual conversation with you (both before and after.) I never felt like I was talking to a robot! It's fine haha and it's convenient because you know they have base prices that don't change depending on who they're talking to!


----------



## sweetgoguma

Hi guys! I've been lurking here for a while, but first time poster.
I'm a western female. I have a big nose, basically.

 I want to get this done
Rhinoplasty: small hump on my nose filed down, bulbous and long nose tip reduced and alarplasty. I have a long AND wide nose. I feel like my nose is going to be expensive because it's so ugly and big lol :/ 
Facial contouring: v line? I have a bit of a square jaw (not extreme, just slight) but also a pretty long chin. I want a shorter and narrower chin and my the sides of my jaw to be shaved down too

Anyone got something similar done or asked for quotes from GNG? I'm going to Kakao talk GNG tomorrow, but I just thought i'd ask.
It's not my first time in korea, but it'd be my first time doing plastic surgery. I'm not going through docfinder or anything. I'm expecting 7 million won for nose and 9 million won for V line. Do you get any discount for posting about your experience online? Because I wanted to share my experience


----------



## sweetgoguma

t_lys said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am curious to know how everyone here contacted GNG?  I contacted them through Kakao, and although responsive, the consultant never introduced him/herself, seemed rather cold and uninterested.
> 
> Did anyone else experience this?  I felt like I was talking to a robot.



I think that's how Korean people talk lol. I mean, those who serve customers. In Korea, they speak very formally to customers in my experience. I think that's just how the customer service is there. I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## csolare

sweetgoguma said:


> Hi guys! I've been lurking here for a while, but first time poster.
> I'm a western female. I have a big nose, basically.
> 
> I want to get this done
> Rhinoplasty: small hump on my nose filed down, bulbous and long nose tip reduced and alarplasty. I have a long AND wide nose. I feel like my nose is going to be expensive because it's so ugly and big lol :/
> Facial contouring: v line? I have a bit of a square jaw (not extreme, just slight) but also a pretty long chin. I want a shorter and narrower chin and my the sides of my jaw to be shaved down too
> 
> Anyone got something similar done or asked for quotes from GNG? I'm going to Kakao talk GNG tomorrow, but I just thought i'd ask.
> It's not my first time in korea, but it'd be my first time doing plastic surgery. I'm not going through docfinder or anything. I'm expecting 7 million won for nose and 9 million won for V line. Do you get any discount for posting about your experience online? Because I wanted to share my experience


V line alone will start at around 7 mill-10 mill and go up depending on how much you want done. Rhino varies wildly depending on which doctor you choose, what implant you have, and how many procedures you get done. I'd count on 7 mill at least. However, if you get multiple procedures done and go during low season, you can bargain a LOT.


----------



## t_lys

@csolare @sweetgoguma Thanks for the info!  From everything I read, and also consulting with another clinic, I guess I was just a bit caught off guard with the blunt answers.

@sweetgoguma I think @csolare is in the right ballpark with the quotes, it really depends on what you want done.  You can send your pics through Kakao.  From my experience they respond within a day.


----------



## kokobop

KittyBerry said:


> Hi Again!
> I wanted to give an update since it has been about 8 months since my original post.
> Just to catch everyone up, I went with GNG for Facial Contouring, Revision Rhinoplasty and Fat Graft. I flew to Korea February 7th. My face to face consultation was very successful, and I was very pleased, so I scheduled my surgery date for that Friday, February 10th and stayed the weekend at GNG hospital ward for recovery. About 12 days later I flew home. It has since been 7 months for recovery and I wanted to share my results since my swelling is gone and I am back to enjoying my regular life.
> 
> Honestly the bulk of the healing happened quite quickly, by the second week I was largely healed, and after the first month I was feeling great and able to eat many of my favorite things. After the first month the healing was very subtle. My swelling resolved little by little and my nose become more defined and my face became less puffy looking. GNG told me the entire healing process could take a year since my rhinoplasty was a revision. However at 7 months I feel like all of my healing is behind me!
> I love my new look, my chin is much smaller and more delicate, and the sides of my jaw are not as wide, overall making the angle and shape of my jawline much more feminine. My nose is also much shorter (from profile view you can see) and more narrow, and my nostrils and tip are also more proportional and cute.  My fat graft has also resolved and I'm very happy with it! I love the way my fat graft rounded my forehead and added volume to the hollow areas of my face. My fat graft made me look so much more youthful. All of my changes were subtle but together made a huge difference to my look. When I look at myself I feel much younger, and more cute which is what I wanted. I'm very satisfied with my new look, and love how confident it's made me feel. I've loved the care and service GNG has provided, and I love my results. I hope this review can help others who are researching and looking for a good plastic surgery hospital. I would certainly recommend GNG.
> Below you can see on the left a photo I took in January about 2 weeks before surgery, and the right is a selfie I took last week.



hey! can i know what kind of facial contouring procedures u got done?


----------



## Fried$hip

kokobop said:


> hey! can i know what kind of facial contouring procedures u got done?


@KittyBerry I would like to know 2!! how many months r u? is ur result what u expected? u look good in picturs, but i would like to kno how u feel about ur change !


----------



## kayart0803

How can you view Dr. Seong and Dr. Hong's B/A photos? I looked on GNG and it's just a bunch of B/A photos but it's not filtered or anything like that. I am having trouble deciding between the 2..


----------



## jacobjarred30

kayart0803 said:


> How can you view Dr. Seong and Dr. Hong's B/A photos? I looked on GNG and it's just a bunch of B/A photos but it's not filtered or anything like that. I am having trouble deciding between the 2..


Ask them so send you photos of both doctors work on kik


----------



## jollyolly1

jacobjarred30 said:


> Ask them so send you photos of both doctors work on kik


kik is kakao?


----------



## jacobjarred30

jollyolly1 said:


> kik is kakao?


sorry I meant on their kakao


----------



## HannahCc

Looks like they are really famous for nose surgery! I'm planning to do eyelids revision too, any recommendations for GNG eyes surgeons? Thanks very much


----------



## threewhitefeathers

Does anyone know how long their new promo discount prices are valid for ? If you don't know what I'm talking about check their Instagram account - they have some major discounts on their most popular procedures going on right now ...


----------



## csolare

threewhitefeathers said:


> Does anyone know how long their new promo discount prices are valid for ? If you don't know what I'm talking about check their Instagram account - they have some major discounts on their most popular procedures going on right now ...
> View attachment 3944893
> View attachment 3944894
> View attachment 3944895


It's pretty much valid for everything listed. They have promos for fc, fc+rhinoplasty, chin surgery+rhino, chin surgery alone, etc etc... I messaged them for clarification since I'm getting a ton done and fg, genioplasty, and rhinoplasty were around 9.4 million combined so it's a great deal. What are you planning to get done?


----------



## HannahCc

Somerville said:


> Dr Kye! He seems to be the best doctor for eyes there.


Hi, any idea if he's still there? Couldn't find him on the website.. I'm planning to do rhinoplasty there but for eyes I'm not sure if they are good. Did you do your eyes there? Thanks


----------



## Yiseul

Yeah, I would like to know if Dr Kye is there too because I have put him on my short list for DES revision.


----------



## krizzobizzle

Hi everyone. I'm Jen and I had surgery with GNG this week. I had zygoma / fat graft / facial contouring and i'm super nervous about my results. I'm really swollen right now but i'll update if I can.


----------



## HannahCc

Yiseul said:


> Yeah, I would like to know if Dr Kye is there too because I have put him on my short list for DES revision.



Hi I've checked with GNG and they replied Dr Kye has left GNG. Their new eyes surgeon is Dr Park Chan Young.
http://www.gnghospital.com/en/dr-chan-young-park/

Anyone can share experiences or reviews for Dr Park? Thanks.


----------



## eurasianbeauty

HannahCc said:


> Hi I've checked with GNG and they replied Dr Kye has left GNG. Their new eyes surgeon is Dr Park Chan Young.
> http://www.gnghospital.com/en/dr-chan-young-park/
> 
> Anyone can share experiences or reviews for Dr Park? Thanks.



I can confirm that Dr Kye has left. I found out just today. 

Yes, Dr Park is recommended and I believe has reviews here. I will consult with him in April when I go.


----------



## CallieCat

eurasianbeauty said:


> I can confirm that Dr Kye has left. I found out just today.
> 
> Yes, Dr Park is recommended and I believe has reviews here. I will consult with him in April when I go.



You’re going in April as well? Me too [emoji4]


----------



## Yiseul

Thanks guys. If you guys find out where he is now please let me know.


----------



## HannahCc

Btw GnG's response is very slow.. Both Kakao n WhatsApp.. is this normal? Are they lacking of English translators?
I contacted Banobagi n they replied almost instantly!


----------



## csolare

HannahCc said:


> Btw GnG's response is very slow.. Both Kakao n WhatsApp.. is this normal? Are they lacking of English translators?
> I contacted Banobagi n they replied almost instantly!


GNG responds the next day, typically but I agree that it takes a bit of effort sometimes!  Just prompt them a bit and they will reply. Once you get a conversation rolling with them it'll be fine. Sometimes they get flooded with in house patients and will take about a day and a half to respond; as right now is peak season, I figured it'd be a bit busy but while they usually take only one day, sometimes they can take 2 ish? One of the translators I've been talking to explained that there's more patients than translators and they have to be there for consultations, post op, etc etc... ^^


----------



## CallieCat

csolare said:


> GNG responds the next day, typically but I agree that it takes a bit of effort sometimes!  Just prompt them a bit and they will reply. Once you get a conversation rolling with them it'll be fine. Sometimes they get flooded with in house patients and will take about a day and a half to respond; as right now is peak season, I figured it'd be a bit busy but while they usually take only one day, sometimes they can take 2 ish? One of the translators I've been talking to explained that there's more patients than translators and they have to be there for consultations, post op, etc etc... ^^



When I went down in May last year my translator was Hazel (who I now adore bless her she puts in so much work) and she actually showed me her KakaoTalk one time for the amount of messages she receives...it was well over 30 and that was just in less than one day (it was morning and her day had just started) so I can only imagine how long it must take to try to reply to everyone plus give in depth answers. I agree-just keep trying them they will eventually respond!


----------



## csolare

CallieCat said:


> When I went down in May last year my translator was Hazel (who I now adore bless her she puts in so much work) and she actually showed me her KakaoTalk one time for the amount of messages she receives...it was well over 30 and that was just in less than one day (it was morning and her day had just started) so I can only imagine how long it must take to try to reply to everyone plus give in depth answers. I agree-just keep trying them they will eventually respond!


Exactly! Julia is always apologizing to me and explaining that they're very overwhelmed by messages so I'm pretty understanding when some clinics can't respond within the day haha. A good thing to do is to message them right when they open in KST though because you're the first notification that pops up!


----------



## HannahCc

I'm not blaming the translator as I understand they are busy and overwhelmed. So I'm saying they are actually lack of translators, they should hire some more to lighten up Hazel's load! Maybe they are not as commercialised as Banobagi yet, which is a good thing also. [emoji38]


----------



## eurasianbeauty

CallieCat said:


> You’re going in April as well? Me too [emoji4]



When? I arrive April 20. Flight is booked.


----------



## jambition

I really like the noplant rhinoplasty outcomes so far! Has anyone on here had this type and noticed any changes so far? All the reviews I see on YT or Blogger are less than a year out and I was wondering if there has been any problems with it.


----------



## csolare

jambition said:


> I really like the noplant rhinoplasty outcomes so far! Has anyone on here had this type and noticed any changes so far? All the reviews I see on YT or Blogger are less than a year out and I was wondering if there has been any problems with it.


I haven't but generally the chance of complications with diced cartilage fascia is very very little. There's no foreign implant material for infection, warping, or shrinkage, and usually it's the safest option (if everything is done correctly.) The "drawback" is that if you want a crazy dramatic result then noplant is not always suitable haha. It does takes a very skilled doctor to ensure that there are NO contour irregularities (about the worst that can happen with noplant aside from general surgery risks) but GNG specializes in noplant so that shouldn't be a problem ^^


----------



## jambition

csolare said:


> I haven't but generally the chance of complications with diced cartilage fascia is very very little. There's no foreign implant material for infection, warping, or shrinkage, and usually it's the safest option (if everything is done correctly.) The "drawback" is that if you want a crazy dramatic result then noplant is not always suitable haha. It does takes a very skilled doctor to ensure that there are NO contour irregularities (about the worst that can happen with noplant aside from general surgery risks) but GNG specializes in noplant so that shouldn't be a problem ^^



That's great to hear! Thank you! And I found some of the noplant surgeries to be pretty dramatic--definitely not good for the barbie line I think but I'm not going for that look.


----------



## HannahCc

csolare said:


> I haven't but generally the chance of complications with diced cartilage fascia is very very little. There's no foreign implant material for infection, warping, or shrinkage, and usually it's the safest option (if everything is done correctly.) The "drawback" is that if you want a crazy dramatic result then noplant is not always suitable haha. It does takes a very skilled doctor to ensure that there are NO contour irregularities (about the worst that can happen with noplant aside from general surgery risks) but GNG specializes in noplant so that shouldn't be a problem ^^



Hi, I wish to do no-plant if I could! But I heard if you have a very flat nose bridge it's going to be difficult as we will need a lot of self cartilages to build the bridge and tip. Most Asians don't ve enough cartilages to do so. Is it true? And I don't want to use my rib cartilages [emoji32]


----------



## jambition

Are there any other sites to view GnG's rhinoplasty work? I checked out Misooda but I wasn't sure if those reviews were fake or not. I have heard of Soyoung but wasn't sure how to navigate it. If anyone has any sources, I would appreciate it!


----------



## csolare

jambition said:


> Are there any other sites to view GnG's rhinoplasty work? I checked out Misooda but I wasn't sure if those reviews were fake or not. I have heard of Soyoung but wasn't sure how to navigate it. If anyone has any sources, I would appreciate it!


If not soyoung and misooda then GNG’s site itelf. You can search naver (I check cafes and blogs) and babitalk (lowkey more annoying to use than soyoung) but if you can’t navigate that then gng’s site, forummers photos, and face to face consults (where they have raw photos) will be your best bet ^^


----------



## csolare

HannahCc said:


> Hi, I wish to do no-plant if I could! But I heard if you have a very flat nose bridge it's going to be difficult as we will need a lot of self cartilages to build the bridge and tip. Most Asians don't ve enough cartilages to do so. Is it true? And I don't want to use my rib cartilages [emoji32]


It’s true that many asians don’t have enough septal cartilage so they opt for ear as well. if you’re looking for a natural improvement then you should be ok. Otherwise, you can use donated cartilage to build up the bridge. Or, for your specific case you may be given the suggestion to not do noplant haha. There are many dramatic changes from noplant as well though so it just depends ^^


----------



## HannahCc

csolare said:


> It’s true that many asians don’t have enough septal cartilage so they opt for ear as well. if you’re looking for a natural improvement then you should be ok. Otherwise, you can use donated cartilage to build up the bridge. Or, for your specific case you may be given the suggestion to not do noplant haha. There are many dramatic changes from noplant as well though so it just depends ^^



I'm looking for natural results but I think my nose bridge is too flat to opt for no-plant option. The B&A photos for no-plant looks very appealing but I notice most of them have a certain bridge height to begin with..
Also, I heard the shape will change after a certain time.. so dilemma 
Any of you have friends who undergone no-plant rhinoplasty and turned out well?


----------



## csolare

HannahCc said:


> I'm looking for natural results but I think my nose bridge is too flat to opt for no-plant option. The B&A photos for no-plant looks very appealing but I notice most of them have a certain bridge height to begin with..
> Also, I heard the shape will change after a certain time.. so dilemma
> Any of you have friends who undergone no-plant rhinoplasty and turned out well?


You may be able to augment the bridge a little bit, as long as you’re not after a certain kind of result if that makes sense.  So if I’m at point A, I can perhaps get to point B or even C but I can’t expect Point D results-You’d probably need to have more of a bridge to begin with for that. 

But if you suit an implant better then that’s going to be a wiser choice than to want noplant ^.^ DCF doesn’t really change shape, aside from the nose naturally aging with time. You don’t have to worry about typical implant infection, shrinkage, or warping so there’s that! 

I know a few people (not from this forum) who have gone with the DCF method, yes, and all of them yielded wonderful results! They didn’t go to GNG but they’re also not east asian like me and could have stayed in America for it; it suited them and they weren’t comfortable flying all the way to Korea. However, I’ve already deposited with GNG so I have a lot of faith in them, obviously!


----------



## HannahCc

csolare said:


> You may be able to augment the bridge a little bit, as long as you’re not after a certain kind of result if that makes sense.  So if I’m at point A, I can perhaps get to point B or even C but I can’t expect Point D results-You’d probably need to have more of a bridge to begin with for that.
> 
> But if you suit an implant better then that’s going to be a wiser choice than to want noplant ^.^ DCF doesn’t really change shape, aside from the nose naturally aging with time. You don’t have to worry about typical implant infection, shrinkage, or warping so there’s that!
> 
> I know a few people (not from this forum) who have gone with the DCF method, yes, and all of them yielded wonderful results! They didn’t go to GNG but they’re also not east asian like me and could have stayed in America for it; it suited them and they weren’t comfortable flying all the way to Korea. However, I’ve already deposited with GNG so I have a lot of faith in them, obviously!



Thanks for the info! You are doing no-plant rhinoplasty with GNG?


----------



## csolare

HannahCc said:


> Thanks for the info! You are doing no-plant rhinoplasty with GNG?


Ideally, yes! I've already put down my deposit for rhino and other procedures, and I'm pretty set on functional surgery and noplant rhino with Dr. Seong ^^


----------



## HannahCc

csolare said:


> Ideally, yes! I've already put down my deposit for rhino and other procedures, and I'm pretty set on functional surgery and noplant rhino with Dr. Seong ^^



Wow so excited for you! When are you leaving for Korea? All the best [emoji4]


----------



## csolare

HannahCc said:


> Wow so excited for you! When are you leaving for Korea? All the best [emoji4]


I’m leaving on April 20th and doing consultations on the 21st! I’m getting multiple procedures done so it’s definitely a big step forward haha!


----------



## CallieCat

eurasianbeauty said:


> When? I arrive April 20. Flight is booked.



That’s so funny I should be arriving April 20th as well  [emoji23] though the flight I am looking at I would leave April 18th (here in the states) and then arrive April 20th (in Korea). I haven’t settled on an exact flight but what I told GNG is that I would like to consult/have my surgery on the 20th.


----------



## csolare

CallieCat said:


> That’s so funny I should be arriving April 20th as well  [emoji23] though the flight I am looking at I would leave April 18th (here in the states) and then arrive April 20th (in Korea). I haven’t settled on an exact flight but what I told GNG is that I would like to consult/have my surgery on the 20th.


That's so coincidental HAHA I leave April 19th and get there April 20th at night! I'd be doing consults on the 21st.


----------



## eurasianbeauty

CallieCat said:


> That’s so funny I should be arriving April 20th as well  [emoji23] though the flight I am looking at I would leave April 18th (here in the states) and then arrive April 20th (in Korea). I haven’t settled on an exact flight but what I told GNG is that I would like to consult/have my surgery on the 20th.




How long are you staying? Are you on Kakao?


----------



## krizzobizzle

Just had my one week check up from my vline / zygoma / fat graft. The CT's look amazing I'm really happy so far apart from the swelling. I'll try and post pics if I can get some screengrabs from the hospital.


----------



## beautyheals

Hey everyone!
I am planning to visit GNG around late April. Procedures I am planning to undergo are rhinoplasty, DES, acculift and aegyosal fillers. Does anyone recommend doing acculift? I have so much fat on my face, especially on my cheeks and lower part of the face.


----------



## CallieCat

eurasianbeauty said:


> How long are you staying? Are you on Kakao?



I’ll be in Korea for 2 weeks-until May 1st and yes my KakaoTalk is the same as my user on here


----------



## NobodySeesThe

krizzobizzle said:


> Just had my one week check up from my vline / zygoma / fat graft. The CT's look amazing I'm really happy so far apart from the swelling. I'll try and post pics if I can get some screengrabs from the hospital.


Great to hear you're doing so well! Just curious -is the swelling prominent enough you feel uncomfortable to go out? Are you taking any supplements with de-swelling as the aim as well?


----------



## Leelala

beautyheals said:


> Hey everyone!
> I am planning to visit GNG around late April. Procedures I am planning to undergo are rhinoplasty, DES, acculift and aegyosal fillers. Does anyone recommend doing acculift? I have so much fat on my face, especially on my cheeks and lower part of the face.


Hi, I am also planning on going to korea for fat removal of my lower face after an overfilled fat graft. I'm trying to consult with various clincs and GNG is on my list. I don't have personal experience but I think you can get some good results with accusculpt but you need to find a good doctor, just like any other procedure. Can you let me know how your experience goes with GNG? thank you so much. I am actually planning on going in May.


----------



## CallieCat

NobodySeesThe said:


> Great to hear you're doing so well! Just curious -is the swelling prominent enough you feel uncomfortable to go out? Are you taking any supplements with de-swelling as the aim as well?



I went May of last year to GNG for zygoma/v-line/genioplasty and the swelling was really bad the first week. Bad as in i looked like a chipmunk literally for the first week and then towards the second week the swelling somehow drastically goes down so that to the outside world while you still look a little swollen it’s not really all that noticeable. I went back to work I believe on my 13th/14th day post op literally flew back from Korea and went straight to my job 5 hours after getting off the plane and no one said anything to me about looking like I was swollen which I still definitely was at 2 weeks just not noticeably to everyone else. And then at the 3rd week mark no one could tell really at all. You’ll be surprised just how much swelling goes down between the first week and the 2/3rd weeks.


----------



## beautyheals

Leelala said:


> Hi, I am also planning on going to korea for fat removal of my lower face after an overfilled fat graft. I'm trying to consult with various clincs and GNG is on my list. I don't have personal experience but I think you can get some good results with accusculpt but you need to find a good doctor, just like any other procedure. Can you let me know how your experience goes with GNG? thank you so much. I am actually planning on going in May.



Hi, of course I can! My nose shape isn't the worst, but I thought that as I am already travelling for DES and acculift, I should get my nose done as well, as I live in UK travelling is a bit expensive.


----------



## sydsunshine

heimcha.j said:


> Thanks for the update! I look forward to your review! Yeah, I haven't had much trouble with communication. she has been pretty prompt with her replys on messenger apps, not sure about email since I just stuck to messenger. I was actually considering to go through an agency too, but I figured I would contact them directly cause I feel like its more possible to bargain (hopefully) with out the connection of an agency. I pushed my plans a month over though cause I found cheaper tickets >< Anyone else planning to go in May? I'm pretty content on GNG


----------



## ashleytin

beautyheals said:


> Hi, of course I can! My nose shape isn't the worst, but I thought that as I am already travelling for DES and acculift, I should get my nose done as well, as I live in UK travelling is a bit expensive.


Hi I'm also travelling from London and leaving on 17th of March for 2 weeks. I already had face to face consultation with GNG, view and DA 3 weeks ago( went there for one week) and decided to go with GNG. I will be doing Rhinoplasty( silicon bride and tip), functional, osteotomy, alar reduction, accusculpt and endotine(forehead lifting). I know it's quiet a lot of surgeries but I'm really looking forward to it. don't worry I will share you all about my experience and result that this forum gives me a lot of knowledge.


----------



## jacobjarred30

ashleytin said:


> Hi I'm also travelling from London and leaving on 17th of March for 2 weeks. I already had face to face consultation with GNG, view and DA 3 weeks ago( went there for one week) and decided to go with GNG. I will be doing Rhinoplasty( silicon bride and tip), functional, osteotomy, alar reduction, accusculpt and endotine(forehead lifting). I know it's quiet a lot of surgeries but I'm really looking forward to it. don't worry I will share you all about my experience and result that this forum gives me a lot of knowledge.


Good luck on your surgeries! What surgeon will be doing your rhinoplasty?


----------



## ashleytin

jacobjarred30 said:


> Good luck on your surgeries! What surgeon will be doing your rhinoplasty?


Dr. Seong-Mun Hong will be doing my rhinoplasty


----------



## meintea

ashleytin said:


> Hi I'm also travelling from London and leaving on 17th of March for 2 weeks. I already had face to face consultation with GNG, view and DA 3 weeks ago( went there for one week) and decided to go with GNG. I will be doing Rhinoplasty( silicon bride and tip), functional, osteotomy, alar reduction, accusculpt and endotine(forehead lifting). I know it's quiet a lot of surgeries but I'm really looking forward to it. don't worry I will share you all about my experience and result that this forum gives me a lot of knowledge.


Hi! Thank you for sharing! Do you mind sharing price quotes between DA and GNG for rhinoplasty? My case is a little different as I am interested in a revision rhinoplasty using cartilage to improve my bridge height, nose tip refinement and nose tip extension. I would like to know where their prices start off with. 
May I also ask what your experiences with consultation on both parties were like? (rushed or patient / detailed and thorough / open or stern / listening to your needs / open to price changes / etc.) ?


----------



## jambition

beautyheals said:


> Hey everyone!
> I am planning to visit GNG around late April. Procedures I am planning to undergo are rhinoplasty, DES, acculift and aegyosal fillers. Does anyone recommend doing acculift? I have so much fat on my face, especially on my cheeks and lower part of the face.


Also interested in aegyo sal fillers! Could you let me know how it goes for you?


----------



## sarah_Luv

ashleytin said:


> Hi I'm also travelling from London and leaving on 17th of March for 2 weeks. I already had face to face consultation with GNG, view and DA 3 weeks ago( went there for one week) and decided to go with GNG. I will be doing Rhinoplasty( silicon bride and tip), functional, osteotomy, alar reduction, accusculpt and endotine(forehead lifting). I know it's quiet a lot of surgeries but I'm really looking forward to it. don't worry I will share you all about my experience and result that this forum gives me a lot of knowledge.



Good luck for your surgery and look forward your review for GNG!


----------



## Yiseul

ashleytin said:


> Dr. Seong-Mun Hong will be doing my rhinoplasty


GL girl!!! Hope you would get a great result and be satisfied.


----------



## Kago2048

Hi all! I have booked my appointment to go to GNG hospital for vline and rhinoplasty in late may/early june. Is anyone else going during this time? Its going to be my first procedures


----------



## jacobjarred30

Kago2048 said:


> Hi all! I have booked my appointment to go to GNG hospital for vline and rhinoplasty in late may/early june. Is anyone else going during this time? Its going to be my first procedures


Hey! How did you book your procedure? They sent me all of their information but I don't know what to do with it in order to send the deposit


----------



## Kago2048

jacobjarred30 said:


> Hey! How did you book your procedure? They sent me all of their information but I don't know what to do with it in order to send the deposit



So initially they sent me an email with general information, and I had to call them and ask specifically for the bank wire directions. They sent over the wrong email initially (the one with the general info instead of the bank wire instructions) so they might have messed that up for you too. I would call and ask again


----------



## CallieCat

To everyone going in April I would love to meet up, maybe even at GNG so feel free to add me on KakaoTalk [emoji4] same username as on here


----------



## tomie

Kago2048 said:


> Hi all! I have booked my appointment to go to GNG hospital for vline and rhinoplasty in late may/early june. Is anyone else going during this time? Its going to be my first procedures


I'm also going the same time as you for first procedure (DES and rhino) do you have kakao?


----------



## iwantoprettyyy

Hi, I just finished looking at GNG's discount sale. Is it considered rude to ask for a lower price even with the sale? Also, how much do places usually discount? I know it varies, but is it only a few hundred or can it be up to a thousand if you get multiple procedures? With the sale, it's just barely out of my budget but I really want to get my procedures done there.


----------



## CallieCat

iwantoprettyyy said:


> Hi, I just finished looking at GNG's discount sale. Is it considered rude to ask for a lower price even with the sale? Also, how much do places usually discount? I know it varies, but is it only a few hundred or can it be up to a thousand if you get multiple procedures? With the sale, it's just barely out of my budget but I really want to get my procedures done there.



If you get the sale price they will not bargain down anymore than that. I already asked lol


----------



## eurasianbeauty

iwantoprettyyy said:


> Hi, I just finished looking at GNG's discount sale. Is it considered rude to ask for a lower price even with the sale? Also, how much do places usually discount? I know it varies, but is it only a few hundred or can it be up to a thousand if you get multiple procedures? With the sale, it's just barely out of my budget but I really want to get my procedures done there.



I think there are many variables to this. When are you going? How are you paying? You have more negotiating power once there than over the internet months before. What time of year it is matters as well. It's currently peak time. They will budge less now then during their slow time. They aren't going to lose you as a customer over a small amount. Especially when they have you in their office ready to commit to surgery.


----------



## iwantoprettyyy

CallieCat said:


> If you get the sale price they will not bargain down anymore than that. I already asked lol


Thanks for letting me know ^^



eurasianbeauty said:


> I think there are many variables to this. When are you going? How are you paying? You have more negotiating power once there than over the internet months before. What time of year it is matters as well. It's currently peak time. They will budge less now then during their slow time. They aren't going to lose you as a customer over a small amount. Especially when they have you in their office ready to commit to surgery.


Wow so much more goes into it then I realize, thanks! I am going early April, when does Peak Season end? I am able to pay any method, is it true they prefer cash?


----------



## csolare

iwantoprettyyy said:


> Thanks for letting me know ^^
> 
> 
> Wow so much more goes into it then I realize, thanks! I am going early April, when does Peak Season end? I am able to pay any method, is it true they prefer cash?


Peak season is long over by then. I'm going late April myself haha. You'll be fine. If you're desperate to shave off a an amount in the couple hundred-high hundreds amount, they'll probably be more lenient if you say you literally only brought x amount of cash. you don't want to lowball a clinic but for that last stretch of bargaining it can definitely be done, especially if you've paid a deposit already or something.

Depends on how much money you need to bring but for GNG in particular, there's not really a difference.


----------



## cherryontop

Hey guys, I've been following this thread for a few weeks now and I just wanted to share that I got the New Year 2018 deal, booked three weeks off and just put down my deposit! Honestly feel like I got a better deal than the locals  10,000,000won for Vline & Rhino. Normally vline is 10,000,000 alone. Can't wait!


----------



## Krisven

ashleytin said:


> Dr. Seong-Mun Hong will be doing my rhinoplasty


Hello Ashley ? What made you choose dr Hong ? Anyways do U have kakao?


----------



## csolare

cherryontop said:


> Hey guys, I've been following this thread for a few weeks now and I just wanted to share that I got the New Year 2018 deal, booked three weeks off and just put down my deposit! Honestly feel like I got a better deal than the locals  10,000,000won for Vline & Rhino. Normally vline is 10,000,000 alone. Can't wait!


Great! Same here haha. When are you going?


----------



## cherryontop

csolare said:


> Great! Same here haha. When are you going?


May 1st!


----------



## dailyjubes87

CallieCat said:


> If you get the sale price they will not bargain down anymore than that. I already asked lol


i really love following your updates  thanks for keeping us all updated. sorry if you already mentioned, but can I ask when are you going back?


----------



## beautyheals

ashleytin said:


> Hi I'm also travelling from London and leaving on 17th of March for 2 weeks. I already had face to face consultation with GNG, view and DA 3 weeks ago( went there for one week) and decided to go with GNG. I will be doing Rhinoplasty( silicon bride and tip), functional, osteotomy, alar reduction, accusculpt and endotine(forehead lifting). I know it's quiet a lot of surgeries but I'm really looking forward to it. don't worry I will share you all about my experience and result that this forum gives me a lot of knowledge.



I booked my flights, so I should arrive on 1st of May to Seoul! So exciting! I did endoscopic forehead lifting 2.5 years ago. Please keep us updated on your journey! xx


----------



## beautyheals

Leelala said:


> Hi, I am also planning on going to korea for fat removal of my lower face after an overfilled fat graft. I'm trying to consult with various clincs and GNG is on my list. I don't have personal experience but I think you can get some good results with accusculpt but you need to find a good doctor, just like any other procedure. Can you let me know how your experience goes with GNG? thank you so much. I am actually planning on going in May.



Of course I can! The issue is that i haven't seen any accuscupt results though and it makes me a bit worried..


----------



## beautyheals

cherryontop said:


> May 1st!



I will also arrive that time! Can I add you on kakao?


----------



## caliRoll

Does anyone here have a negative review of GNG?  All I've seen are glowing reviews which, judging based on history in these forums, is sometimes cause for concern?  It usually starts off with a burst of glowing reviews and then someone shares a less than stellar outcome.   Is GNG really that consistent?

If anyone has a negative review they'd like to share in private, please message me.


----------



## ceecee100

caliRoll said:


> Does anyone here have a negative review of GNG?  All I've seen are glowing reviews which, judging based on history in these forums, is sometimes cause for concern?  It usually starts off with a burst of glowing reviews and then someone shares a less than stellar outcome.   Is GNG really that consistent?
> 
> If anyone has a negative review they'd like to share in private, please message me.


I'd like to know too! Please let me know either through here or private message!


----------



## CallieCat

dailyjubes87 said:


> i really love following your updates  thanks for keeping us all updated. sorry if you already mentioned, but can I ask when are you going back?



I will be back end of April. My surgery is planned for the day I arrive on the 19th so I will update everyone even more with photos as well [emoji4]


----------



## Prettyliars

heimcha.j said:


> I spoke with Hazel (their English rep) and she told me that I wouldn't need to hire a separate translator since they have translators there. Is there a reason why you wanted to hire a translator? I am sooo sold on GNG. I consulted with ID Hospital, Grand, Cinderella, and April31, but I am confident in GNG Hospital since they're the most thorough and they seem the most legit (facility, after care, doctors, etc.). I'll be undergoing revision eyes, fc, and nose surgery. Surgery is booked for April and they said they will pick me up at the airport!!
> 
> Looking forward to your updates >< !!! Please keep them coming !!


Hi..I'm thinking about going between end of March or end of Sep. I really want to go end of March but my friend only can go around end of Sep. May I ask if you negotiated the surgery price online ? I've heard they usually jack up the price compare to face to face consultation


----------



## CallieCat

Prettyliars said:


> Hi..I'm thinking about going between end of March or end of Sep. I really want to go end of March but my friend only can go around end of Sep. May I ask if you negotiated the surgery price online ? I've heard they usually jack up the price compare to face to face consultation



From personal experience and from other people I’ve talked to GNG pretty much has a base price. So if you want say rhino and they tell you it’s 4 million won then at the consultations it will still be 4 million won. Only way it’ll change is if you want to say do think with rib etc that’s the only way the price changes. You can’t bargain prices online because they’ll tell you that the price is a base and if the doctor examines you says you may need more done etc to achieve your desire look functionally and aesthetically then that price may change but not by much. 

Personally I needed a chin implant when I only thought I need genioplasty (because of my overbite) and so my price went up slightly because of the implant but that was the only time the price ‘changed’.


----------



## Prettyliars

Lovemeimei said:


> i had my primary rhinoplasty done at GNG this month as well  and i am very happy with the result and i agree with you that they had taken good care of me and everybody was great there .


Congrats on your successful surgery !! Can you pm me your b&a photos? Im planning to go in April..Gng is my top list. Thank you


----------



## Prettyliars

CallieCat said:


> From personal experience and from other people I’ve talked to GNG pretty much has a base price. So if you want say rhino and they tell you it’s 4 million won then at the consultations it will still be 4 million won. Only way it’ll change is if you want to say do think with rib etc that’s the only way the price changes. You can’t bargain prices online because they’ll tell you that the price is a base and if the doctor examines you says you may need more done etc to achieve your desire look functionally and aesthetically then that price may change but not by much.
> 
> Personally I needed a chin implant when I only thought I need genioplasty (because of my overbite) and so my price went up slightly because of the implant but that was the only time the price ‘changed’.


Thank you for you reply. That is great to know


----------



## Prettyliars

Carmenkxs said:


> Hi guys, I'm now almost 2 months post op and my nose is settling well into it's new shape. If anyone of you wants before and after pictures u can PM w your kakaoid, number (for whatsapp) or email. Had quite a few people ask me about it on this thread via PM or a reply and I've kinda lost track.
> 
> I'm very pleased with how natural my results look despite the non-invasive procedure (no change to my bones).


Can you pm me your b&a photos pls !! My kakao id is hv301 or you can pm on this thread. Thanks so much !! Im planning to do a revision nose surgery at gng in April


----------



## sydsunshine

Anyone did incisional alarplasty with GNG? I'm worried about the scarring, are they along the sides of the nose? I have 9 days off work.


----------



## Prettyliars

CallieCat said:


> When I went down in May last year my translator was Hazel (who I now adore bless her she puts in so much work) and she actually showed me her KakaoTalk one time for the amount of messages she receives...it was well over 30 and that was just in less than one day (it was morning and her day had just started) so I can only imagine how long it must take to try to reply to everyone plus give in depth answers. I agree-just keep trying them they will eventually respond!


Hi Calliercat ...congrats on your amazing result on fc . I'm thinking about going to gng for revision nose and eyes in April too. Which dates will you be in SK ? Can I add you on kakao ?


----------



## krizzobizzle

Hi Everyone. I just thought I would give a quick update from my FC / Fat Graft / Zygoma with GNG.

I had surgery 5 weeks ago and still recovering. Overall I am fairly happy,..but at the moment still having a few complications which are really frustrating me that I thought I would be honest and mention. I don't know if anyone has experienced anything similar so I would appreciate any info.

1 ) The first one is a persistent noise near my right ear where one of the zygoma screws are. This tends to worsen when the swelling goes down. At the moment I am thinking I may be a loose screw as when the swelling decreases throughout the day the noise does not improve.

2 ) The second one is by bottom lip feels incredibly tight and feels rolled in. I don't know if this is swelling that is causing the tightness, or if the mentalis muscle has been stitched too tightly. But overall its uncomfortable and really hoping it improves in the next month or so. This is more bothersome than the first problem as it affects my speech.

I will post more if I can as I go. Thanks. Jen

(Oh, I'm trans btw. Not sure if it matters but there you go)


----------



## cherryontop

Hi krizzobizzle, sorry to hear about your complications. I am going for the same procedures minus fat graph and am starting to think I will back out of getting zycoma as I am most worried about the screws


----------



## krizzobizzle

cherryontop said:


> Hi krizzobizzle, sorry to hear about your complications. I am going for the same procedures minus fat graph and am starting to think I will back out of getting zycoma as I am most worried about the screws



Thanks Cherry. Yea I have messaged them and they keep telling me the screw is not loose. But I have a gut feeling from the sound that is not the case. I will give it a few more weeks but think its unlikely it will go away at this point. I will update.


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

krizzobizzle said:


> Thanks Cherry. Yea I have messaged them and they keep telling me the screw is not loose. But I have a gut feeling from the sound that is not the case. I will give it a few more weeks but think its unlikely it will go away at this point. I will update.


Although I am vain, and keep chickening out.  This scenario is my worst nightmare.


----------



## krizzobizzle

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> Although I am vain, and keep chickening out.  This scenario is my worst nightmare.



I mean,..don't get me wrong, nothing is going to move as the bone is close to healing,.but yes its frustrating. The last thing I want is a minor surgery under local to remove a screw. Luckily the screw that is loose is the one thats easily accessible near the ear.

I'll hope the healing can fix it in place but I'm trying to be realistic . I know people post the good about the surgeries I just want to be honest with everyone about every facet of the recovery.

I'm only 5 weeks out so maybe I am worrying too much but its just a gut feeling.


----------



## Sarahdomm

krizzobizzle said:


> Thanks Cherry. Yea I have messaged them and they keep telling me the screw is not loose. But I have a gut feeling from the sound that is not the case. I will give it a few more weeks but think its unlikely it will go away at this point. I will update.


Keep the clinic updated. I had zygoma done (different clinic) and I didn't experience any complication so neither should you. Looking at your pictures however, you look really good! I dont even notice any swelling! Hopefully you are correct and the screw used will promote bone growth and help tighten and secure it in place (depending on the type of screw used) Is it possible to ask GNG for X-rays of your "after-procedure" scans?


----------



## kayart0803

Does anyone know how long the promo is going on for? I want revision eyelids/rhino but after reading this thread, I may be interested in V-line as well. $10 mil for rhino and v line is insane.


----------



## eurasianbeauty

krizzobizzle said:


> I mean,..don't get me wrong, nothing is going to move as the bone is close to healing,.but yes its frustrating. The last thing I want is a minor surgery under local to remove a screw. Luckily the screw that is loose is the one thats easily accessible near the ear.
> 
> I'll hope the healing can fix it in place but I'm trying to be realistic . I know people post the good about the surgeries I just want to be honest with everyone about every facet of the recovery.
> 
> I'm only 5 weeks out so maybe I am worrying too much but its just a gut feeling.


I am so sorry you are going through this. I appreciate you being honest about your experience. I think in all the talk we forget things can go wrong (or hope they won't).


----------



## jamie82

krizzobizzle said:


> I mean,..don't get me wrong, nothing is going to move as the bone is close to healing,.but yes its frustrating. The last thing I want is a minor surgery under local to remove a screw. Luckily the screw that is loose is the one thats easily accessible near the ear.
> 
> I'll hope the healing can fix it in place but I'm trying to be realistic . I know people post the good about the surgeries I just want to be honest with everyone about every facet of the recovery.
> 
> I'm only 5 weeks out so maybe I am worrying too much but its just a gut feeling.



Hey Krizzo, The clicking noise is definitely a complication with zygoma procedures. If you're still on Kakao I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## csolare

krizzobizzle said:


> Hi Everyone. I just thought I would give a quick update from my FC / Fat Graft / Zygoma with GNG.
> 
> I had surgery 5 weeks ago and still recovering. Overall I am fairly happy,..but at the moment still having a few complications which are really frustrating me that I thought I would be honest and mention. I don't know if anyone has experienced anything similar so I would appreciate any info.
> 
> 1 ) The first one is a persistent noise near my right ear where one of the zygoma screws are. This tends to worsen when the swelling goes down. At the moment I am thinking I may be a loose screw as when the swelling decreases throughout the day the noise does not improve.
> 
> 2 ) The second one is by bottom lip feels incredibly tight and feels rolled in. I don't know if this is swelling that is causing the tightness, or if the mentalis muscle has been stitched too tightly. But overall its uncomfortable and really hoping it improves in the next month or so. This is more bothersome than the first problem as it affects my speech.
> 
> I will post more if I can as I go. Thanks. Jen
> 
> (Oh, I'm trans btw. Not sure if it matters but there you go)


Thanks for sharing your experience! The potential complications following surgery are definitely not pleasant to think about. The clicking sound may be a sign of a minor complication so keep tabs on it for the next month or so and definitely contact the doctors/any local doctors as well. As for the swelling and difficulty speaking, that's actually totally normal up until a few MONTHS after surgery, depending on how quickly you heal. That sounds scary but I know of people who had lip tightness for several months and then healed perfectly fine. That's a minor worry that I wouldn't be concerned about for now (just keep it in mind as it heals,) though I imagine it is uncomfortable ;; In any case, I'm wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## csolare

caliRoll said:


> Does anyone here have a negative review of GNG?  All I've seen are glowing reviews which, judging based on history in these forums, is sometimes cause for concern?  It usually starts off with a burst of glowing reviews and then someone shares a less than stellar outcome.   Is GNG really that consistent?
> 
> If anyone has a negative review they'd like to share in private, please message me.


Every clinic has mixed reviews if you look hard enough and GNG is no exception. There have been cases of zygoma complications with clicking noises (a common side effect if you suffer from any side effects at all) a bit of asymmetry, or other variants of slight dissatisfaction–this is to be expected regardless of who it is doing your surgery! However, the positive reviews far outweigh the negative ones and the important thing is that, in the reviews that may not be stellar, no one has come forth with very severe complications or issues regarding death. So to answer your question, kind of!


----------



## gerald9015

I just did a surgery at GNG and Dr Hong is very popular at GNG for nose job


----------



## EllenSeoul18

tomie said:


> I'm also going the same time as you for first procedure (DES and rhino) do you have kakao?


I'm also going around this time! Kakao id is my pf name(:


----------



## Jayli

caliRoll said:


> Does anyone here have a negative review of GNG?  All I've seen are glowing reviews which, judging based on history in these forums, is sometimes cause for concern?  It usually starts off with a burst of glowing reviews and then someone shares a less than stellar outcome.   Is GNG really that consistent?
> 
> If anyone has a negative review they'd like to share in private, please message me.



I'm planning to go to GNG for rhino in June as well so I've been trying to research on them on several platforms. I did find one negative review on soyoung. 

http://www.soyoung.com/p14791974?group_id=6725746

I'm not sure if you can read Mandarin. Let me know if you need me to translate but the gist of it is: 

1. The lady that created the post had her revision rhino in GNG and felt that after a year, her nose tip has drooped and her nose has gotten larger from the front view. 

2. She eventually went back to GNG to do another revision rhino (pics at the bottom) 

It's important to note that the doctor that did her rhino was Dr Song who already left GNG though but if you scroll down to the comments, there were a few commenters who also said they did not like the noses that GNG did for them. That might be due to personal preference though.


----------



## maliboo

hi everyone!

i haven’t posted in a while but anyway i will be in seoul from 11 april to 25 april, and have my surgery booked on 11 april with dr seong (primary rhino) and dr choi for sliding genioplasty (mini v line)

less than a month away and i keep swinging between being super excited and super nervous/anxious

if anyone is going to be around on those dates let’s meet up! add me on kakao my id is maliiboo


----------



## maliboo

Jayli said:


> I'm planning to go to GNG for rhino in June as well so I've been trying to research on them on several platforms. I did find one negative review on soyoung.
> 
> http://www.soyoung.com/p14791974?group_id=6725746
> 
> I'm not sure if you can read Mandarin. Let me know if you need me to translate but the gist of it is:
> 
> 1. The lady that created the post had her revision rhino in GNG and felt that after a year, her nose tip has drooped and her nose has gotten larger from the front view.
> 
> 2. She eventually went back to GNG to do another revision rhino (pics at the bottom)
> 
> It's important to note that the doctor that did her rhino was Dr Song who already left GNG though but if you scroll down to the comments, there were a few commenters who also said they did not like the noses that GNG did for them. That might be due to personal preference though.



thanks @Jayli, for sharing this review. i can read chinese  i think it’s crucial for us all to have a well-rounded view of the clinics and so it’s good to have that as a flipside to the positive reviews here. 

tbh this review does scare me as the photos she includes of her before and after is exactly what i am most afraid of, of ending up with a bigger, even more bulbous nose that screams omg you did plastic surgery. in fact her nose before surgery is what i’d want for myself.. and the pictures she posted after the revision with GNG are with the cast on and no further updates since. so, no idea how she feels after the revision. she also says the doctor who did her nose was dr ‘sun’ (chinese pronounciation of the character), can anyone confirm if there was a doctor ‘sun’ or song who left?

for those who can’t read chinese, in the comment thread below, someone else adds a negative experience with GNG, she says she made sure to be clear with the doctors and requested specifically not to have a very high nose bridge or sharp tip, and in the end it looked very unnatural and the opposite of what she wanted. she also said she hasn’t been able to reach them since and when she commented on GNG’s instagram asking for help they deleted her comment. however that commentor doesn’t say which doctor did her nose. 

ANYWAY..... i think @csolare is right that every clinic will have dissatisfied patients. i will still be going to GNG despite my reservations with the two negative reviews on soyoung.. for the most part i feel confident in dr choi’s facial contouring results, and @calliecat’s results speak volunes are so lovely and natural! it’s just the rhinoplasty that i feel nervous about .__.


----------



## maliboo

also if anyone is interested in these are the prices i was quoted (before negotiation in person)

rhinoplasty (tip + bridge augmentation) — 4.5 million
sliding genioplasty — 5.5 million
mini v line — 7 million (chin advancement + making front of face smaller, but without touching mandible angle) 

and i think chin implant was around 3 million


----------



## californiarollin1992

Hey guys! I booked rhinoplasty + forehead fat graft w/ PRP with GNG for April. Will post about consultation experience soon, and update after I get my surgery


----------



## csolare

AshleyLovesYou said:


> Hey guys! I booked rhinoplasty + forehead fat graft w/ PRP with GNG for April. Will post about consultation experience soon, and update after I get my surgery


Good luck! I'm going in April as well ^^ Keep us posted!


----------



## csolare

maliboo said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> i haven’t posted in a while but anyway i will be in seoul from 11 april to 25 april, and have my surgery booked on 11 april with dr seong (primary rhino) and dr choi for sliding genioplasty (mini v line)
> 
> less than a month away and i keep swinging between being super excited and super nervous/anxious
> 
> if anyone is going to be around on those dates let’s meet up! add me on kakao my id is maliiboo



You'll be going just a week before me, I'm arriving on the 19th! I'm also getting rhino and sliding genio so do keep us posted ^^ Best of luck!


----------



## maliboo

csolare said:


> You'll be going just a week before me, I'm arriving on the 19th! I'm also getting rhino and sliding genio so do keep us posted ^^ Best of luck!



ah amazing!! yes i’ll definitely post updates when i’m done, and i can support u emotionally since we’re doing the exact same procedures ^___^ do you have kakao? my id is maliiboo, let’s chat more there


----------



## maliboo

krizzobizzle said:


> Hi Everyone. I just thought I would give a quick update from my FC / Fat Graft / Zygoma with GNG.
> 
> I had surgery 5 weeks ago and still recovering. Overall I am fairly happy,..but at the moment still having a few complications which are really frustrating me that I thought I would be honest and mention. I don't know if anyone has experienced anything similar so I would appreciate any info.
> 
> 1 ) The first one is a persistent noise near my right ear where one of the zygoma screws are. This tends to worsen when the swelling goes down. At the moment I am thinking I may be a loose screw as when the swelling decreases throughout the day the noise does not improve.
> 
> 2 ) The second one is by bottom lip feels incredibly tight and feels rolled in. I don't know if this is swelling that is causing the tightness, or if the mentalis muscle has been stitched too tightly. But overall its uncomfortable and really hoping it improves in the next month or so. This is more bothersome than the first problem as it affects my speech.
> 
> I will post more if I can as I go. Thanks. Jen
> 
> (Oh, I'm trans btw. Not sure if it matters but there you go)



hi jen, so sorry to hear about your possible complication. have you managed to speak to GNG about the clicking noise? how are they like in helping you through complications after the surgery? (do they offer revision?)

i’ve not heard of the clicking complication before, but i believe the tightness for your lip shd subside in the first 1-3 months. do you have a doctor back home you could consult with? 

your results are so lovely by the way!


----------



## cherryontop

maliboo said:


> thanks @Jayli, for sharing this review. i can read chinese  i think it’s crucial for us all to have a well-rounded view of the clinics and so it’s good to have that as a flipside to the positive reviews here.
> 
> tbh this review does scare me as the photos she includes of her before and after is exactly what i am most afraid of, of ending up with a bigger, even more bulbous nose that screams omg you did plastic surgery. in fact her nose before surgery is what i’d want for myself.. and the pictures she posted after the revision with GNG are with the cast on and no further updates since. so, no idea how she feels after the revision. she also says the doctor who did her nose was dr ‘sun’ (chinese pronounciation of the character), can anyone confirm if there was a doctor ‘sun’ or song who left?
> 
> for those who can’t read chinese, in the comment thread below, someone else adds a negative experience with GNG, she says she made sure to be clear with the doctors and requested specifically not to have a very high nose bridge or sharp tip, and in the end it looked very unnatural and the opposite of what she wanted. she also said she hasn’t been able to reach them since and when she commented on GNG’s instagram asking for help they deleted her comment. however that commentor doesn’t say which doctor did her nose.
> 
> ANYWAY..... i think @csolare is right that every clinic will have dissatisfied patients. i will still be going to GNG despite my reservations with the two negative reviews on soyoung.. for the most part i feel confident in dr choi’s facial contouring results, and @calliecat’s results speak volunes are so lovely and natural! it’s just the rhinoplasty that i feel nervous about .__.



I believe it's Dr. Son. He is no longer with GNG Hospital, and is longer on the webiste.


----------



## MissOrange

maliboo said:


> thanks @Jayli, for sharing this review. i can read chinese  i think it’s crucial for us all to have a well-rounded view of the clinics and so it’s good to have that as a flipside to the positive reviews here.
> 
> tbh this review does scare me as the photos she includes of her before and after is exactly what i am most afraid of, of ending up with a bigger, even more bulbous nose that screams omg you did plastic surgery. in fact her nose before surgery is what i’d want for myself.. and the pictures she posted after the revision with GNG are with the cast on and no further updates since. so, no idea how she feels after the revision. she also says the doctor who did her nose was dr ‘sun’ (chinese pronounciation of the character), can anyone confirm if there was a doctor ‘sun’ or song who left?
> 
> for those who can’t read chinese, in the comment thread below, someone else adds a negative experience with GNG, she says she made sure to be clear with the doctors and requested specifically not to have a very high nose bridge or sharp tip, and in the end it looked very unnatural and the opposite of what she wanted. she also said she hasn’t been able to reach them since and when she commented on GNG’s instagram asking for help they deleted her comment. however that commentor doesn’t say which doctor did her nose.
> 
> ANYWAY..... i think @csolare is right that every clinic will have dissatisfied patients. i will still be going to GNG despite my reservations with the two negative reviews on soyoung.. for the most part i feel confident in dr choi’s facial contouring results, and @calliecat’s results speak volunes are so lovely and natural! it’s just the rhinoplasty that i feel nervous about .__.


Hi @maliboo, Dr Son left GNG. Please talk to real patients who had rhino at GNG and not rely on posts that may be fake. Talk to @mia1992 who paid 13 million (all her savings) on rib rhino revision with Dr Seong at gng recently, had a complication and is deeply unhappy with the initial result. I have seen her pictures and they are close to what you are afraid of. I have put gng on my blacklist. Please be aware there may be shills, which I learned today, are fake members who post fake posts pretending to be interested in going to a hospital or clinic, pretending to be planning surgery there, pretending to have been patients or leave fake reviews to boost business for a hospital or clinic. Trust only members who have actually had the surgery and either you meet them in korea or see their b&a's. I don't want to have to console you when you say you hate your nose, because I could not warn you in time.


----------



## maliboo

MissOrange said:


> Hi @maliboo, Dr Son left GNG. Please talk to real patients who had rhino at GNG and not rely on posts that may be fake. Talk to @mia1992 who paid 13 million (all her savings) on rib rhino revision with Dr Seong at gng recently, had a complication and is deeply unhappy with the initial result. I have seen her pictures and they are close to what you are afraid of. I have put gng on my blacklist. Please be aware there may be shills, which I learned today, are fake members who post fake posts pretending to be interested in going to a hospital or clinic, pretending to be planning surgery there, pretending to have been patients or leave fake reviews to boost business for a hospital or clinic. Trust only members who have actually had the surgery and either you meet them in korea or see their b&a's. I don't want to have to console you when you say you hate your nose, because I could not warn you in time.



hi @MissOrange. thanks for letting me know. actually i went back to read @mia1992’s thread and i guess from that specific post i wouldn’t have assumed that the results from dr seong are that bad, enough for it to warrant a blacklist. maybe you have more insight from speaking to her personally. but you’re right, i should definitely try to speak to more people privately about GNG. are you looking to do a revision as well?


----------



## maliboo

maliboo said:


> hi @MissOrange. thanks for letting me know. actually i went back to read @mia1992’s thread and i guess from that specific post i wouldn’t have assumed that the results from dr seong are that bad, enough for it to warrant a blacklist. maybe you have more insight from speaking to her personally. but you’re right, i should definitely try to speak to more people privately about GNG & i genuinely appreciate the warning. are you looking to do a revision as well?


----------



## MissOrange

maliboo said:


> hi @MissOrange. thanks for letting me know. actually i went back to read @mia1992’s thread and i guess from that specific post i wouldn’t have assumed that the results from dr seong are that bad, enough for it to warrant a blacklist. maybe you have more insight from speaking to her personally. but you’re right, i should definitely try to speak to more people privately about GNG. are you looking to do a revision as well?


No I am not looking at revision now @maliboo. I am just in shock gng suggested I needed revision rhino for 18 million won! My nose is not a nose that needs $18,000 spent on it! What ever happened to surgeons saying your nose looks fine as it is just that, fine! GNG failed my undercover investigative journalism consultation. Read mia's full thread. Now @pacd has posted that his gng nose stitches busted open!


----------



## CallieCat

csolare said:


> You'll be going just a week before me, I'm arriving on the 19th! I'm also getting rhino and sliding genio so do keep us posted ^^ Best of luck!



Haha maybe I’ll see you at the airport I’m arriving on the 19th as well [emoji16]


----------



## Leelala

krizzobizzle said:


> Hi Everyone. I just thought I would give a quick update from my FC / Fat Graft / Zygoma with GNG.
> 
> I had surgery 5 weeks ago and still recovering. Overall I am fairly happy,..but at the moment still having a few complications which are really frustrating me that I thought I would be honest and mention. I don't know if anyone has experienced anything similar so I would appreciate any info.
> 
> 1 ) The first one is a persistent noise near my right ear where one of the zygoma screws are. This tends to worsen when the swelling goes down. At the moment I am thinking I may be a loose screw as when the swelling decreases throughout the day the noise does not improve.
> 
> 2 ) The second one is by bottom lip feels incredibly tight and feels rolled in. I don't know if this is swelling that is causing the tightness, or if the mentalis muscle has been stitched too tightly. But overall its uncomfortable and really hoping it improves in the next month or so. This is more bothersome than the first problem as it affects my speech.
> 
> I will post more if I can as I go. Thanks. Jen
> 
> (Oh, I'm trans btw. Not sure if it matters but there you go)


what do you think of the fat graft?


----------



## MissOrange

I would strongly advise you check whether your plastic surgeon is board certified by entering his or her name on www.prskorea.co.kr and read the advice given. I have checked and my plastic surgeon Dr Hyo Seuk Seo is on there. Phew. But doctors like Dr Seong and Dr Hong at GNG are not. Only Dr Choi and Dr Kim at GNG are board certified in plastic surgery. On the gng website under Dr Seong, it says he attended 3 rhino courses. Courses may last one day to a week?! Your nose is in the centre of your face. Please do thorough research, before you let any doctor open up your nose. Please google photos of open rhino surgery and you will see how nigh impossible it is to reshape a nose to the precise shape you want to the nearest mms and how pot luck the results can be. Please do not start on an expensive rib rhino journey if you are just looking for minor improvements and please check board certification before you fork over millions in won.


----------



## HannahCc

MissOrange said:


> I would strongly advise you check whether your plastic surgeon is board certified by entering his or her name on www.prskorea.co.kr and read the advice given. I have checked and my plastic surgeon Dr Hyo Seuk Seo is on there. Phew. But doctors like Dr Seong and Dr Hong at GNG are not. Only Dr Choi and Dr Kim at GNG are board certified in plastic surgery. On the gng website under Dr Seong, it says he attended 3 rhino courses. Courses may last one day to a week?! Your nose is in the centre of your face. Please do thorough research, before you let any doctor open up your nose. Please google photos of open rhino surgery and you will see how nigh impossible it is to reshape a nose to the precise shape you want to the nearest mms and how pot luck the results can be. Please do not start on an expensive rib rhino journey if you are just looking for minor improvements and please check board certification before you fork over millions in won.



But why is Dr Seong so popular then? Can the experiences make him more skilled than those with certificates?


----------



## CallieCat

HannahCc said:


> But why is Dr Seong so popular then? Can the experiences make him more skilled than those with certificates?



From what I know Dr.Seong and Dr.Hong are ENT surgeons and I’m assuming the reason they’re so popular is because they not only focus on the aesthetics of the nose but functionality as well. Some plastic surgeons will give you your ideal nose without worrying about wether you can breathe properly etc. personally I like Dr.Hong’s rhinoplasty better than Dr.Seong (although if going for a revision I would say Dr.Seong). But I booked with Dr.Hong


----------



## HannahCc

CallieCat said:


> From what I know Dr.Seong and Dr.Hong are ENT surgeons and I’m assuming the reason they’re so popular is because they not only focus on the aesthetics of the nose but functionality as well. Some plastic surgeons will give you your ideal nose without worrying about wether you can breathe properly etc. personally I like Dr.Hong’s rhinoplasty better than Dr.Seong (although if going for a revision I would say Dr.Seong). But I booked with Dr.Hong



Do you think the fact that they are not board certified is important? Will it affect your decision?
I've been reading a lot on SoYeong and so far I read one negative review saying the nose is too big..
Where can I see Dr Hong's work other than SoYeong? Thanks [emoji120]


----------



## Perceval

HannahCc said:


> Do you think the fact that they are not board certified is important? Will it affect your decision?
> I've been reading a lot on SoYeong and so far I read one negative review saying the nose is too big..
> Where can I see Dr Hong's work other than SoYeong? Thanks [emoji120]


Yes, doctors must be board certified. Otherwise you're gambling with how things will turn out in the end.


----------



## SweetPotato1996

CallieCat said:


> From what I know Dr.Seong and Dr.Hong are ENT surgeons and I’m assuming the reason they’re so popular is because they not only focus on the aesthetics of the nose but functionality as well. Some plastic surgeons will give you your ideal nose without worrying about wether you can breathe properly etc. personally I like Dr.Hong’s rhinoplasty better than Dr.Seong (although if going for a revision I would say Dr.Seong). But I booked with Dr.Hong



Why do you say that you like Dr. Hong's work more than Dr. Seong? I am just curious, because GNG's before and after pictures don't indicate who did what. I assumed Dr. Seong would be better as he is the head doctor and an expert at revision.


----------



## CallieCat

SweetPotato1996 said:


> Why do you say that you like Dr. Hong's work more than Dr. Seong? I am just curious, because GNG's before and after pictures don't indicate who did what. I assumed Dr. Seong would be better as he is the head doctor and an expert at revision.



I watched their snap story a few times since they tend to show more on that then they do with their posts on Instagram and a few times they’ve showed patients getting their casts off and they’ll say which doctor did what-of the noses I saw on there I liked Dr.Hongs better than Dr.Seongs. It’s all really a personal preference but I felt Dr.Seong is more conservative.


----------



## SweetPotato1996

CallieCat said:


> I watched their snap story a few times since they tend to show more on that then they do with their posts on Instagram and a few times they’ve showed patients getting their casts off and they’ll say which doctor did what-of the noses I saw on there I liked Dr.Hongs better than Dr.Seongs. It’s all really a personal preference but I felt Dr.Seong is more conservative.



Oh okay, I'll watch their snap stories sometimes then. I kinda want a dramatic change, so maybe Dr Hong would be better. I would hate to spend thousands of dollars for my nose to look not that different. Thank you!


----------



## csolare

HannahCc said:


> Do you think the fact that they are not board certified is important? Will it affect your decision?
> I've been reading a lot on SoYeong and so far I read one negative review saying the nose is too big..
> Where can I see Dr Hong's work other than SoYeong? Thanks [emoji120]


No. If they're certified ENT surgeons who focus on plastic surgery/rhinoplasty then they're fully qualified to perform rhinoplasty, but this is absolutely contingent on their level of experience. Dr. Seong has more than 13 years of experience in revision rhinoplasty alone, from what Julia told me and that's worth more to me haha. 

Don't get me wrong! You wouldn't want an ENT surgeon doing your rhinoplasty if it's not the center of their work (consider the volume of rhinoplasties that they do, and whether they have a decent aesthetic sense and experience with rhino) but in Dr. Seong and Dr. Hong's case, they couple their ENT experience WITH rhinoplasty at a plastic surgery clinic–I'd argue you're better off there than other places, especially if you have functional issues that need addressing as well. If you like their aesthetic sense then rest assured you'll be in safe hands, but it's all up to you. I have functional issues so I wouldn't think of going to a plastic surgeon who might give me nice results but make my breathing issues worse. Again, please do your own research and decide at your own discretion. This is just my opinion!


----------



## maliboo

i agree @csolare. the reason i intend to go with GNG for my primary rhino is because their doctors have years of ENT experience to back up the aesthetic component of a rhinoplasty. the fact that dr seong takes the more complicated revision cases also comforts me.

BUT i'm also making that decision based on my consultation with GNG last september & speaking to dr seong in person. i also consulted with dr choi, and he spent a long time making sure he understood what exactly i wanted for facial contouring. personally i think hazel is a fantastic translator, i never felt afraid that things were getting lost in translation.

it's always good to hear multiple opinions because at least it makes you think about the reasons behind your decision. but it's extremely important to make an informed decision based on your own research, looking at reviews on other forums (like misooda, realself, soyoung), speaking to people who have actually had surgery there. for me, my final in-person consultation and how comfortable dr seong makes me feel on that day itself will be the deciding factor. i've typed and printed out a long list of questions that i'd like him to answer. my advice would be, don't be afraid to walk out even if it means losing your surgery deposit if you're not confident with the clinic or doctor! 

@HannahCc - you can ask gng on kakao to send you pics of b&as from the two doctors.
in the kk group chat we were talking about choosing between dr seong and dr hong. generally speaking, if you prefer a more dramatic nose consider dr hong. as for me, i'm looking for a very conservative/subtle result and so i'm going with dr seong. one thing you could do is ask to consult with both dr seong and dr hong when you're there.


----------



## HannahCc

maliboo said:


> i agree @csolare. the reason i intend to go with GNG for my primary rhino is because their doctors have years of ENT experience to back up the aesthetic component of a rhinoplasty. the fact that dr seong takes the more complicated revision cases also comforts me.
> 
> BUT i'm also making that decision based on my consultation with GNG last september & speaking to dr seong in person. i also consulted with dr choi, and he spent a long time making sure he understood what exactly i wanted for facial contouring. personally i think hazel is a fantastic translator, i never felt afraid that things were getting lost in translation.
> 
> it's always good to hear multiple opinions because at least it makes you think about the reasons behind your decision. but it's extremely important to make an informed decision based on your own research, looking at reviews on other forums (like misooda, realself, soyoung), speaking to people who have actually had surgery there. for me, my final in-person consultation and how comfortable dr seong makes me feel on that day itself will be the deciding factor. i've typed and printed out a long list of questions that i'd like him to answer. my advice would be, don't be afraid to walk out even if it means losing your surgery deposit if you're not confident with the clinic or doctor!
> 
> @HannahCc - you can ask gng on kakao to send you pics of b&as from the two doctors.
> in the kk group chat we were talking about choosing between dr seong and dr hong. generally speaking, if you prefer a more dramatic nose consider dr hong. as for me, i'm looking for a very conservative/subtle result and so i'm going with dr seong. one thing you could do is ask to consult with both dr seong and dr hong when you're there.



Thanks so much for the tip! I've actually booked consultation for Dr Seong months ago. But the more I read the more confused I get! Too many good clinics and good surgeons in Korea! Dilemma [emoji23]
I was contemplating btw April31, View, Item, Banobagi and GNG. But pretty set on GNG, will decide after the face to face consultation [emoji1308]


----------



## MissOrange

HannahCc said:


> Thanks so much for the tip! I've actually booked consultation for Dr Seong months ago. But the more I read the more confused I get! Too many good clinics and good surgeons in Korea! Dilemma [emoji23]
> I was contemplating btw April31, View, Item, Banobagi and GNG. But pretty set on GNG, will decide after the face to face consultation [emoji1308]


Hi @HannahCc I would suggest you talk to @mia1992 as she got rib rhino revision at GNG with Dr Seong 2 weeks ago and I have had to chat with her on kakao almost daily to keep her spirits up as she hates her Seong nose. Why would you want to spend 13 million won or $13,000 on rib rhino and then wake up and hate your nose even after 2 weeks of deswelling. She is now faced with waiting a year for a 4th rhino but her dilemma is trying to save again and which surgeon to pick. She told him not to touch her bridge as she liked her ski slope but he did and the feminine nose is gone and replaced with a high straight manly bridge. Her tip is wide, big and bulbous. I have seen all her photos. Talk to @pacd who also had rhino at GNG this month and had his stitches bust open. Unless you talk to real patients, you won't know the truth. Be wary of shills who write fake reviews and pretend they are going to a hospital or clinic to drive traffic. I am so mad at GNG for what they did to poor Mia who travelled across the world and is left with a big manly nose that does not suit her face. I did ENT (ears, nose and throat surgery) in London at St George's hospital and am a fellow of the Royal College of Surgeons in ENT surgery. I have done septoplasties. It is not the same as doing rhinoplasty. I have also operated with plastic surgeons in NYC during my general surgery residency and hands down would only trust a plastic surgeon with your nose. In my opinion only go to an ENT surgeon for septoplasty, tonsillectomy, grommets, sinusitis, nasal polyps, etc. but not for an aesthetic nose. In NYC the plastic surgery department did rhinoplasties, breast augmentation etc. daily. I can only warn you but remember the moment you wake up with a big nose with a raised bridge much higher than you expected and a big bulbous tip, you cannot reverse time. I carry the guilt of being able to warn one patient who was able to cancel her cadaver rib rhino with Seong in time but was unable to stop Mia as she had already paid the full 13 million. One patient bought me korean lunch in gratitude as I advised her of cadaver rib absorbing faster than autologous and how once you start getting rib rhino, you are stuck getting expensive rib rhinos as rib dissolves and or warps! But poor Mia, was stuck as she faced losing 13 million if she cancelled and I was so sad for her but could only hope it turned out ok for her. Unfortunately it did not. As Seong speaks zero English, she was then reliant on translators and somewhere along the line the request not to touch her ski slope bridge was lost and instead of a narrower base, she got the opposite. This is a BIG problem with getting major surgery in a foreign country. And at no time did the translators explain that rib can absorb or warp.


----------



## HannahCc

MissOrange said:


> Hi @HannahCc I would suggest you talk to @mia1992 as she got rib rhino revision at GNG with Dr Seong 2 weeks ago and I have had to chat with her on kakao almost daily to keep her spirits up as she hates her Seong nose. Why would you want to spend 13 million won or $13,000 on rib rhino and then wake up and hate your nose even after 2 weeks of deswelling. She is now faced with waiting a year for a 4th rhino but her dilemma is trying to save again and which surgeon to pick. She told him not to touch her bridge as she liked her ski slope but he did and the feminine nose is gone and replaced with a high straight manly bridge. Her tip is wide, big and bulbous. I have seen all her photos. Talk to @pacd who also had rhino at GNG this month and had his stitches bust open. Unless you talk to real patients, you won't know the truth. Be wary of shills who write fake reviews and pretend they are going to a hospital or clinic to drive traffic. I am so mad at GNG for what they did to poor Mia who travelled across the world and is left with a big manly nose that does not suit her face. I did ENT (ears, nose and throat surgery) in London at St George's hospital and am a fellow of the Royal College of Surgeons in ENT surgery. I have done septoplasties. It is not the same as doing rhinoplasty. I have also operated with plastic surgeons in NYC during my general surgery residency and hands down would only trust a plastic surgeon with your nose. In my opinion only go to an ENT surgeon for septoplasty, tonsillectomy, grommets, sinusitis, nasal polyps, etc. but not for an aesthetic nose. In NYC the plastic surgery department did rhinoplasties, breast augmentation etc. daily. I can only warn you but remember the moment you wake up with a big nose with a raised bridge much higher than you expected and a big bulbous tip, you cannot reverse time. I carry the guilt of being able to warn one patient who was able to cancel her cadaver rib rhino with Seong in time but was unable to stop Mia as she had already paid the full 13 million. One patient bought me korean lunch in gratitude as I advised her of cadaver rib absorbing faster than autologous and how once you start getting rib rhino, you are stuck getting expensive rib rhinos as rib dissolves and or warps! But poor Mia, was stuck as she faced losing 13 million if she cancelled and I was so sad for her but could only hope it turned out ok for her. Unfortunately it did not. As Seong speaks zero English, she was then reliant on translators and somewhere along the line the request not to touch her ski slope bridge was lost and instead of a narrower base, she got the opposite. This is a BIG problem with getting major surgery in a foreign country. And at no time did the translators explain that rib can absorb or warp.



Ok thanks for the info! I will try reaching out for them.


----------



## Perceval

Apparently a lot of people on this website don't understand that attacking someone for sharing their experiences or opinions are against this sites regulations. Please consider what words or names you are using against someone before you reply to them.

I've been called out too so I'm only trying to help prevent people from getting themselves into trouble.


----------



## Serious18

Shumun28 said:


> Hey ! Have you done your surgery in GNG ? Can't wait to see your result ? Mind to show please ? I'm planing to GNG as well


----------



## Leelala

CallieCat said:


> I watched their snap story a few times since they tend to show more on that then they do with their posts on Instagram and a few times they’ve showed patients getting their casts off and they’ll say which doctor did what-of the noses I saw on there I liked Dr.Hongs better than Dr.Seongs. It’s all really a personal preference but I felt Dr.Seong is more conservative.


what is their snapcode?


----------



## CallieCat

Leelala said:


> what is their snapcode?



Sorry not their snap story I meant their insta story!


----------



## caliRoll

@MissOrange 

THANK YOU so much for this information.  This is the hard-hitting, no holds-barred information we need.  I asked the question several weeks ago if ANYONE had a BAD review of GNG and like I expected, eventually one came to light.  This is the thing about these forums -  a clinic becomes hot and suddenly the hype gets out of control.  It's such a  minefield to wade through the suspect reviews and look for the real information.

I was so looking forward to your review of GNG.   Now I'm reevaluating GNG, in light of this information.  I was f***ked up by a surgeon who did not listen to what I wanted, and I just can't risk going through the same thing again.


----------



## a$applasty

hello all, first post on here

seriously considering gng for my primary rhino (toss up between gng and 8/31) but one thing I noticed was that it's a bit difficult finding detailed info on the doctors' qualifications as listed here http://www.gnghospital.com/en/medical-staff/
leading me to question if most of the doctors are actually board certified?? specifically seong (who I'm hoping to have my procedure with), hong, and choi (who seems to be popular for fc)

Looking up their names on this database
http://www.prskorea.co.kr/english/ only two of the doctors popped up (Hye young kim and chan young park - who was listed as a Wonjin doctor not GNG, april31 rhino specialist Kim is also listed + few of his researches and memberships can be found online, which doesn't seem to be the case for dr Seong and co  ) The point is, I'm not sure if these doctors are truly as qualified as the website suggests and will give me the results I hope for... given the negative reviews earlier mentioned + one I read earlier on so young, this has all made me very apprehensive. The good thing though is that none of them seem severe or life threatening. Lots of good results as well which is why I'm considering gng in the first place.

If anyone can shed some light on this I'd really appreciate it. I've heard some negative reviews about A31 as well and was heavily leaning towards GNG but after thinking this over I'm now stuck once again lol. Can someone explain to me why GNG doctors' names don't seem to be available on Korean ps board lists and as such, is there any definite way to figure out if they have the necessary skills to create beautiful noses?

Also noticed that most of them previously worked at clinics known for being "factories" / known for botched job/death/shadow doctor like Wonjin, ID, Cinderella, Shimmian, etc should this be a cause for concern?

Prior experiences and pics would help ty


----------



## Perceval

a$applasty said:


> hello all, first post on here
> 
> seriously considering gng for my primary rhino (toss up between gng and 8/31) but one thing I noticed was that it's a bit difficult finding detailed info on the doctors' qualifications as listed here http://www.gnghospital.com/en/medical-staff/
> leading me to question if most of the doctors are actually board certified?? specifically seong (who I'm hoping to have my procedure with), hong, and choi (who seems to be popular for fc)
> 
> Looking up their names on this database
> http://www.prskorea.co.kr/english/ only two of the doctors popped up (Hye young kim and chan young park - who was listed as a Wonjin doctor not GNG, april31 rhino specialist Kim is also listed + few of his researches and memberships can be found online, which doesn't seem to be the case for dr Seong and co  ) The point is, I'm not sure if these doctors are truly as qualified as the website suggests and will give me the results I hope for... given the negative reviews earlier mentioned + one I read earlier on so young, this has all made me very apprehensive. The good thing though is that none of them seem severe or life threatening. Lots of good results as well which is why I'm considering gng in the first place.



Dr. Hong and Dr. Seong are not board certified. They're ENT doctors. Personally me, but I wouldn't put my nose in their hands if I were you. This thread is basically full of hype and promoted reviews on them. It's really disappointing as I also liked the results that were on their website but if you try contacting these forumers (@mia1992 and @pacd) they'll give you their real experiences with them.


----------



## Findmein92

If anyone is going to be in Korea during April 4-18th please let me know/ hit me up! (My kaokao is same as my username)  I’ll be by myself and need some friends  . I have a consultation with Cinderella, JK, JW, Banobagi and GNG


----------



## caliRoll

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> I can't insert quotes today, so I am COPYING Miss Orange's reply
> "No I am not looking at revision now @maliboo. I am just in shock gng suggested I needed revision rhino for 18 million won! My nose is not a nose that needs $18,000 spent on it! What ever happened to surgeons saying your nose looks fine as it is just that, fine! ..."
> Speaking of one's nose being "just fine", this poor bugger went to Bano and imo he went from hot to not.  Yuck so manly to she-male tranny but I guess that's the look he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005378



This guy's before is my dream nose.  I don't know why people do this to themselves.


----------



## tsbartels

HannahCc said:


> But why is Dr Seong so popular then? Can the experiences make him more skilled than those with certificates?



Being board certified isn't a requirement in Korea to be able to perform PS. Personally, I also believe that experience is an important factor, but is rather hard to check. So I can't give a definite answer on what is better or not, the only thing that is mentioned bu the Korean Consumer Protection agency is that a board certified surgeon is recommended, as to become board certified the surgeon needs to train and study more. Hope this helps.


----------



## tsbartels

Also using popular as a measure is kind of tricky, as if you research the posts a few years back you will see that a clinic/surgeon is popular, but then you do not read about them anymore after a while. So just beware.


----------



## Linlin18

MissOrange said:


> Hi @HannahCc I would suggest you talk to @mia1992 as she got rib rhino revision at GNG with Dr Seong 2 weeks ago and I have had to chat with her on kakao almost daily to keep her spirits up as she hates her Seong nose. Why would you want to spend 13 million won or $13,000 on rib rhino and then wake up and hate your nose even after 2 weeks of deswelling. She is now faced with waiting a year for a 4th rhino but her dilemma is trying to save again and which surgeon to pick. She told him not to touch her bridge as she liked her ski slope but he did and the feminine nose is gone and replaced with a high straight manly bridge. Her tip is wide, big and bulbous. I have seen all her photos. Talk to @pacd who also had rhino at GNG this month and had his stitches bust open. Unless you talk to real patients, you won't know the truth. Be wary of shills who write fake reviews and pretend they are going to a hospital or clinic to drive traffic. I am so mad at GNG for what they did to poor Mia who travelled across the world and is left with a big manly nose that does not suit her face. I did ENT (ears, nose and throat surgery) in London at St George's hospital and am a fellow of the Royal College of Surgeons in ENT surgery. I have done septoplasties. It is not the same as doing rhinoplasty. I have also operated with plastic surgeons in NYC during my general surgery residency and hands down would only trust a plastic surgeon with your nose. In my opinion only go to an ENT surgeon for septoplasty, tonsillectomy, grommets, sinusitis, nasal polyps, etc. but not for an aesthetic nose. In NYC the plastic surgery department did rhinoplasties, breast augmentation etc. daily. I can only warn you but remember the moment you wake up with a big nose with a raised bridge much higher than you expected and a big bulbous tip, you cannot reverse time. I carry the guilt of being able to warn one patient who was able to cancel her cadaver rib rhino with Seong in time but was unable to stop Mia as she had already paid the full 13 million. One patient bought me korean lunch in gratitude as I advised her of cadaver rib absorbing faster than autologous and how once you start getting rib rhino, you are stuck getting expensive rib rhinos as rib dissolves and or warps! But poor Mia, was stuck as she faced losing 13 million if she cancelled and I was so sad for her but could only hope it turned out ok for her. Unfortunately it did not. As Seong speaks zero English, she was then reliant on translators and somewhere along the line the request not to touch her ski slope bridge was lost and instead of a narrower base, she got the opposite. This is a BIG problem with getting major surgery in a foreign country. And at no time did the translators explain that rib can absorb or warp.



Thanks for sharing this. From what you said, I'm assuming she got RIB for bridge? What about using rib for the tip? Is that safer?


----------



## biakk91

Findmein92 said:


> If anyone is going to be in Korea during April 4-18th please let me know/ hit me up! (My kaokao is same as my username)  I’ll be by myself and need some friends  . I have a consultation with Cinderella, JK, JW, Banobagi and GNG


Hi, I will be in korea 15-23 Apr. Also going for consultations and  will be alone!


----------



## maliboo

biakk91 said:


> Hi, I will be in korea 15-23 Apr. Also going for consultations and  will be alone!



i’ll be in korea 11-26 april, my kk is maliiboo feel free to add me ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## Fried$hip

maliboo said:


> i’ll be in korea 11-26 april, my kk is maliiboo feel free to add me ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


can i add you too?


----------



## ygjiope

hey guys!! I just wanted share my story. I havent been on this forum for long time, but this help me a lot before so maybe I can help someone. I had my surgery at gng hospital over one year ago. i am very, very happy with my results and 10000% recommend my doctors to anyone considering surgery. i had a rough recovery in the beginning but after each month pass, i looked and felt more and more amazing!! all my friends and family compliment me and say i got so much more pretty and feminine looking! these days i even forget i had surgery hehe anyway, you can read more about my review here!! sorry english isnt my first language so my english is not good but i hope everyone can find the best doctor for you!!!!  cheers!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ths-nose-and-eyes.972323/page-2#post-31798456


----------



## loverly

ygjiope said:


> hey guys!! I just wanted share my story. I havent been on this forum for long time, but this help me a lot before so maybe I can help someone. I had my surgery at gng hospital over one year ago. i am very, very happy with my results and 10000% recommend my doctors to anyone considering surgery. i had a rough recovery in the beginning but after each month pass, i looked and felt more and more amazing!! all my friends and family compliment me and say i got so much more pretty and feminine looking! these days i even forget i had surgery hehe anyway, you can read more about my review here!! sorry english isnt my first language so my english is not good but i hope everyone can find the best doctor for you!!!!  cheers!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ths-nose-and-eyes.972323/page-2#post-31798456



beautiful result! not a lot of people come back to PF after a successful result. I appreciate the update


----------



## dailyjubes87

CallieCat said:


> I watched their snap story a few times since they tend to show more on that then they do with their posts on Instagram and a few times they’ve showed patients getting their casts off and they’ll say which doctor did what-of the noses I saw on there I liked Dr.Hongs better than Dr.Seongs. It’s all really a personal preference but I felt Dr.Seong is more conservative.






i actively follow their snaps too, i wish they could update their posts too though. looking forward to their updates on this female


----------



## dailyjubes87

sorry, i realized it's their story, not snap


----------



## minacd

MissOrange said:


> I would strongly advise you check whether your plastic surgeon is board certified by entering his or her name on www.prskorea.co.kr and read the advice given. I have checked and my plastic surgeon Dr Hyo Seuk Seo is on there. Phew. But doctors like Dr Seong and Dr Hong at GNG are not. Only Dr Choi and Dr Kim at GNG are board certified in plastic surgery. On the gng website under Dr Seong, it says he attended 3 rhino courses. Courses may last one day to a week?! Your nose is in the centre of your face. Please do thorough research, before you let any doctor open up your nose. Please google photos of open rhino surgery and you will see how nigh impossible it is to reshape a nose to the precise shape you want to the nearest mms and how pot luck the results can be. Please do not start on an expensive rib rhino journey if you are just looking for minor improvements and please check board certification before you fork over millions in won.



Hi, I have a consultation with Dr Hyo-Seok Seo next month, but I can't find Dr Seo on the board certification check website.. I don't see any doctors from MVP, when I load all the doctors in Gangnam-gu area. Do you mind posting what you clicked to find Dr. Seo on the website?


----------



## minacd

MissOrange said:


> I would strongly advise you check whether your plastic surgeon is board certified by entering his or her name on www.prskorea.co.kr and read the advice given. I have checked and my plastic surgeon Dr Hyo Seuk Seo is on there. Phew. But doctors like Dr Seong and Dr Hong at GNG are not. Only Dr Choi and Dr Kim at GNG are board certified in plastic surgery. On the gng website under Dr Seong, it says he attended 3 rhino courses. Courses may last one day to a week?! Your nose is in the centre of your face. Please do thorough research, before you let any doctor open up your nose. Please google photos of open rhino surgery and you will see how nigh impossible it is to reshape a nose to the precise shape you want to the nearest mms and how pot luck the results can be. Please do not start on an expensive rib rhino journey if you are just looking for minor improvements and please check board certification before you fork over millions in won.



Hi MissOrange,
I would truly be very, very grateful for your help!

I have a consultation with Dr Hyo-Seok Seo from MVP this week, but I can't find Dr Seo on the board certification check website you listed: http://www.prskorea.co.kr/.


I don't see any doctors from MVP when I load all the doctors in Gangnam-gu area. Do you mind explaining what you clicked to find Dr. Seo on the website?


----------



## maliboo

helloooo everyone i am flying to seoul tonight & will be there till 25 april — if anyone is going to be there during this period pm me my
kk is maliiboo. we can walk around admiring the cherry blossoms with our nose casts on [emoji6]


----------



## arcadiarose

Anyone else have issues with slow responses from the GNG online consult rep?
I submitted an inquiry via their online form and got a response almost instantly asking me to email my photos. So I did, but haven't heard from them since and it's been nearly a week.


----------



## cherryontop

arcadiarose said:


> Anyone else have issues with slow responses from the GNG online consult rep?
> I submitted an inquiry via their online form and got a response almost instantly asking me to email my photos. So I did, but haven't heard from them since and it's been nearly a week.


 its better to kakao


----------



## HannahCc

arcadiarose said:


> Anyone else have issues with slow responses from the GNG online consult rep?
> I submitted an inquiry via their online form and got a response almost instantly asking me to email my photos. So I did, but haven't heard from them since and it's been nearly a week.



I had a face to face consultation with them last month. It's now final stage discussing about price and surgery date. Yet they can let me wait for a week to reply my message. And I think every time they replied, it's from different person. So they tend to let me repeat many times and wait for days just for one answer. I wanted to confirm the price and kakao them on last Monday, and they replied me "Hello dear" yesterday. They let me wait for a week and replied "hello dear", without even answering my question. I got really frustrated as I was all ready to pay deposit and planning my surgery date with them. But seems like they don't really care.. Maybe I'm only doing one procedure which they think not so important?


----------



## HannahCc

Actually I wanted to confirm with them right after I came back from Seoul. But the communication part was really lacking and I waited very long for each question I had. So now I've given up on them.


----------



## ygjiope

HannahCc said:


> I had a face to face consultation with them last month. It's now final stage discussing about price and surgery date. Yet they can let me wait for a week to reply my message. And I think every time they replied, it's from different person. So they tend to let me repeat many times and wait for days just for one answer. I wanted to confirm the price and kakao them on last Monday, and they replied me "Hello dear" yesterday. They let me wait for a week and replied "hello dear", without even answering my question. I got really frustrated as I was all ready to pay deposit and planning my surgery date with them. But seems like they don't really care.. Maybe I'm only doing one procedure which they think not so important?


i lolled at your "hello dear" haha i think its very korean style. a lot of korean girls use this. i actually have hezel's private number and shes such a doll. i think it wasnt so busy during the time i went, but they get more intimiate and giv u their direct line once u actually become the patient.


----------



## HannahCc

ygjiope said:


> i lolled at your "hello dear" haha i think its very korean style. a lot of korean girls use this. i actually have hezel's private number and shes such a doll. i think it wasnt so busy during the time i went, but they get more intimiate and giv u their direct line once u actually become the patient.



I'm perfectly fine with "hello dear" as we use this quite often in my country. What irritated me the most was she didn't reply any of my messages for a week. I waited for a week and finally she replied "hello dear". TWO WORDS. full stop. Nothing else [emoji29] 
??? So do they expect me to reply "hello" back, then wait for another week for their reply?


----------



## arcadiarose

I just signed up for Kakao and sent them a message. Here's hoping for a response.


----------



## californiarollin1992

HannahCc said:


> I had a face to face consultation with them last month. It's now final stage discussing about price and surgery date. Yet they can let me wait for a week to reply my message. And I think every time they replied, it's from different person. So they tend to let me repeat many times and wait for days just for one answer. I wanted to confirm the price and kakao them on last Monday, and they replied me "Hello dear" yesterday. They let me wait for a week and replied "hello dear", without even answering my question. I got really frustrated as I was all ready to pay deposit and planning my surgery date with them. But seems like they don't really care.. Maybe I'm only doing one procedure which they think not so important?


The same thing happened to me the other day  I got a "hello dear" and nothing else, but they followed up with me one to two days later. They do become more responsive once you put down your deposit. I used to just shoot them a few messages if they were taking some time to respond to grab their attention. When the hospital is less busy, the consultants tend to answer questions a lot faster.


----------



## loverly

Anyone else going in July?


----------



## arcadiarose

I'm shooting for last week in June, but I'll still be in korea for the majority of July


----------



## iamsummer

This is the first time I've logged in a for a while so it's a surprise to have come across a few comments against gng. 

I'm not sure why some are bashing gng.

Not all clinics/hospitals can achieve a 100% satisfaction rate - sometimes we need to ask ourselves if this is the problem of the clinic/hospital or the individual themselves.

Did they articulate their wants/needs/objectives properly to their consultant/interpreter.

Were expectations managed?

I personally think we should be doing our thorough research on all issues relating to the procedure of our choice.

I'm 6 months post rhinoplasty and each day is different. Some days I'm looking pretty nice some days it's still fat and swollen. I have been made aware of this when the cast came off. They described it as a roller coaster ride, some days good some days bad. And that's all to do with how much sodium you've had in your diet, did you knock it accidentally. Did you binge drink on a big night out. The list is endless.

It's unfair to brand someone/entity as bad if you haven't given enough time to see results.

For rhino in particular I was told that I have thick and oily skin so I may not see the final results start kicking in til the 12 - 18 months mark.

So to say your nose is crap house at 2/3/4 months is jumping the gun.

Sorry I know this is random considering the discussion on gng negative reviews is over but I felt the need to put in my 2 cents.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## lil_tige7

Jexxi Suen said:


> Hey there I agree with this person that don't go to ID. Their marketing seems quite amazing but as he/she said multiple people have died there and their after services aren't that great
> 
> I would not recommend those plastic surgery agencies that much since they will take your money some how
> 
> About the GNG I have question about this clinic
> because when I checked their sites it shows that none of them are certified plastic surgery specialists. no offense with their skills I guess since I haven't seen but they are not majored in plastic surgery. just asking



I didn't know it before and it's confusing. Thank you for sharing information.


----------



## Sonya714

arcadiarose said:


> I'm shooting for last week in June, but I'll still be in korea for the majority of July


I will be in seoul at the end of June too. Mind me asking what procedure are you getting done? We have kakao group chat about rhino if you want to know more about clinics.


----------



## Sonya714

iamsummer said:


> This is the first time I've logged in a for a while so it's a surprise to have come across a few comments against gng.
> 
> I'm not sure why some are bashing gng.
> 
> Not all clinics/hospitals can achieve a 100% satisfaction rate - sometimes we need to ask ourselves if this is the problem of the clinic/hospital or the individual themselves.
> 
> Did they articulate their wants/needs/objectives properly to their consultant/interpreter.
> 
> Were expectations managed?
> 
> I personally think we should be doing our thorough research on all issues relating to the procedure of our choice.
> 
> I'm 6 months post rhinoplasty and each day is different. Some days I'm looking pretty nice some days it's still fat and swollen. I have been made aware of this when the cast came off. They described it as a roller coaster ride, some days good some days bad. And that's all to do with how much sodium you've had in your diet, did you knock it accidentally. Did you binge drink on a big night out. The list is endless.
> 
> It's unfair to brand someone/entity as bad if you haven't given enough time to see results.
> 
> For rhino in particular I was told that I have thick and oily skin so I may not see the final results start kicking in til the 12 - 18 months mark.
> 
> So to say your nose is crap house at 2/3/4 months is jumping the gun.
> 
> Sorry I know this is random considering the discussion on gng negative reviews is over but I felt the need to put in my 2 cents.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Do you mind telling me who is the doctor that did your surgery and also what look did you go for?


----------



## arcadiarose

Sonya714 said:


> I will be in seoul at the end of June too. Mind me asking what procedure are you getting done? We have kakao group chat about rhino if you want to know more about clinics.



I am doing rhino, whats the kakao group?


----------



## iamsummer

Sonya714 said:


> Do you mind telling me who is the doctor that did your surgery and also what look did you go for?


Dr. Hong did my surgery. I asked for a strong bridge and one that didn't sink in too much between my eyes (I don't like the curved look).

Brought pictures to give an idea of what I was going for 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonya714

iamsummer said:


> Dr. Hong did my surgery. I asked for a strong bridge and one that didn't sink in too much between my eyes (I don't like the curved look).
> Brought pictures to give an idea of what I was going for
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I am thinking about going with Dr. Hong too,but they prefer me going with Dr. Seong for revision


----------



## MissOrange

Sonya714 said:


> I am thinking about going with Dr. Hong too,but they prefer me going with Dr. Seong for revision


Hi @Sonya714 I would not go with Dr Seong. If you can't get Dr Hong, then go elsewhere. Dr Seong gave Mia a big bulbous nose too big for her small face. I have seem Hong results and he is fine. Only Hong for GNG or you may be in a dark place for a year waiting to find another ps to do yet another revision.  Please heed my advice. The translator for gng and other shills for gng are still posting in this thread pretending to be girls planning to go to gng.


----------



## Sonya714

MissOrange said:


> Hi @Sonya714 I would not go with Dr Seong. If you can't get Dr Hong, then go elsewhere. Dr Seong gave Mia a big bulbous nose too big for her small face. I have seem Hong results and he is fine. Only Hong for GNG or you may be in a dark place for a year waiting to find another ps to do yet another revision.  Please heed my advice. The translator for gng and other shills for gng are still posting in this thread pretending to be girls planning to go to gng.


Yes MissOrange after I heard what happen to Mia I confronted Gng this is what they told me is it true that Mia is happy now


----------



## Remmy

MissOrange said:


> Hi @Sonya714 I would not go with Dr Seong. If you can't get Dr Hong, then go elsewhere. Dr Seong gave Mia a big bulbous nose too big for her small face. I have seem Hong results and he is fine. Only Hong for GNG or you may be in a dark place for a year waiting to find another ps to do yet another revision.  Please heed my advice. The translator for gng and other shills for gng are still posting in this thread pretending to be girls planning to go to gng.


omg, do you really think so ? How do you know the reviews are rigged ? What clinic and what doctor do you offer ?


----------



## Remmy

Sonya714 said:


> View attachment 4043923
> 
> Yes MissOrange after I heard what happen to Mia I confronted Gng this is what they told me is it true that Mia is happy now


hello Sonya ! Oh, Sonya, I'm confused T_T


----------



## HannahCc

I seriously don't think we should say bad things about Dr Seong just bcos of Mia's case. She just did the surgery not long ago maybe it takes longer for the real result to show. Dr Seong did Valory's nose. Look at her nose! It's just too gorgeous.. So I guess mixed reviews are quite common. There can't be a doctor with 100% positive reviews.


----------



## Ririna

HannahCc said:


> I seriously don't think we should say bad things about Dr Seong just bcos of Mia's case. She just did the surgery not long ago maybe it takes longer for the real result to show. Dr Seong did Valory's nose. Look at her nose! It's just too gorgeous.. So I guess mixed reviews are quite common. There can't be a doctor with 100% positive reviews.


Yeah, that's true, but you have to remember that Valory Pierce was sponsored. I'd much rather focus on finding non-sponsored results, since there's always the worry that they'll do better on people whose results will be publicized than on regular people.

@MissOrange do you still talk to Mia? Do you know if her nose has actually improved since the surgery like they're saying?


----------



## arcadiarose

How long after her surgery was she complaining about a bulbous nose? 
I've been watching a looooot of vlogs about rhinoplasty to prepare myself, and nearly all of them have bulbous looking noses for up to 3 months after as swelling goes down. Their noses always end up looking good from the side, but crazy from the front. But once swelling goes down, that bulbous look goes away. So if this girl's review comes within 3 months of surgery, I'd take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## MissOrange

Ririna said:


> Yeah, that's true, but you have to remember that Valory Pierce was sponsored. I'd much rather focus on finding non-sponsored results, since there's always the worry that they'll do better on people whose results will be publicized than on regular people.
> 
> @MissOrange do you still talk to Mia? Do you know if her nose has actually improved since the surgery like they're saying?


I can't believe the gng translator wrote that. Mia was so depressed. Gng doesn't even mention mia had to be restitched. Gng has so many shills on pf working overtime.  Please everyone who has seen mia's nose knows it is not just swelling. Why risk your nose for 13 million won? I have seen many noses once the cast is removed and hers was the worst!


----------



## Ririna

MissOrange said:


> I can't believe the gng translator wrote that. Mia was so depressed. Gng doesn't even mention mia had to be restitched. Gng has so many shills on pf working overtime.  Please everyone who has seen mia's nose knows it is not just swelling. Why risk your nose for 13 million won? I have seen many noses once the cast is removed and hers was the worst!


That's depressing. I'm not even looking to get rhinoplasty in Korea but GNG lying like that puts me off. Did Mia say whether or not she has to get another revision rhino? And yes the overabundance of GNG sponsored surgeries this past year is suspect. I'm trying to avoid clinics who put a large effort in promoting (though it's kinda hard, because almost every clinic has done sponsored surgeries. [emoji53])


----------



## kayart0803

WAIT. who is mia? what happened?? pics?
I was HIGHLY considering my nose job at GNG!!


----------



## ygjiope

*sounds like a lot of he said, she said. *i would trust the hospital rather than someone talking for mystery person's behalf. unless that person were to say otherwise, i think it really not fair to accuse the the hospital of anything. i was also very depressed at first few months too because i had a big nose then after surgery i had an even bigger nose 
i am over year post rhino (dr. seong) + eyes (dr. kye) and i realy realy love my result. everyone around me always say i am so much more prettier and cant believe me when i show them my befor pic. what matters is the end, not journey . u can see my past review too i wrote so much detail about my experience and it wasnt easy.


----------



## ygjiope

i am NOT a promoter, i am just a happy patient. i feel so upset seeing people who didnt even do surgery write a review thats not even theirs when they may not evne know everything IMHO.


----------



## Sonya714

ygjiope said:


> i am NOT a promoter, i am just a happy patient. i feel so upset seeing people who didnt even do surgery write a review thats not even theirs when they may not evne know everything IMHO.


Just ignore her she been bring about Mia’s case all the time not once did Mia go onto pf to even write her review, but all we hear is from her mouth. I even confronted Gng myself. Missorange if you want us to believe you tell Mia to go on here and tell us.


----------



## Merose

Sonya714 said:


> Just ignore her she been bring about Mia’s case all the time not once did Mia go onto pf to even write her review, but all we hear is from her mouth. I even confronted Gng myself. Missorange if you want us to believe you tell Mia to go on here and tell us.



I've just noticed that she dodged your question when you asked if Mia is happy now. Instead she said Mia was so depressed. A lot of people were depressed right after their surgeries for many different reasons. I would only trust a bad review if I see a picture, not from someone who has a vendetta against a clinic just because they quoted her a high price. 

Also, be careful when talking and sharing with people who tend to inflate the situation and talk on your behalf to support their statements. I would be very depressed if someone kept bringing up my case and made me famous on the internet by telling everyone how ugly my nose is.

Mia, could you come here and update us with how your nose looks now please?


----------



## Sonya714

Merose said:


> I've just noticed that she dodged your question when you asked if Mia is happy now. Instead she said Mia was so depressed. A lot of people were depressed right after their surgeries for many different reasons. I would only trust a bad review if I see a picture, not from someone who has a vendetta against a clinic just because they quoted her a high price.
> 
> Also, be careful when talking and sharing with people who tend to inflate the situation and talk on your behalf to support their statements. I would be very depressed if someone kept bringing up my case and made me famous on the internet by telling everyone how ugly my nose is.
> 
> Mia, could you come here and update us with how your nose looks now please?


I am totally agreed with you that many time I asked if Mia is happy now she won’t answer my question don’t know why, but when anyone who wants to go to Gng she will bring Mia’s case up and trying to stop them. Personally, for me I will never judge anything that I don’t see. Please end this Mia’s case unless Mia come up here and update herself. For anyone of you wants to go to Gng and wanted to know there is 2 girls on kakao group chat that is now on their 5 or 6 days post op now.


----------



## Ririna

Merose said:


> I've just noticed that she dodged your question when you asked if Mia is happy now. Instead she said Mia was so depressed. A lot of people were depressed right after their surgeries for many different reasons. I would only trust a bad review if I see a picture, not from someone who has a vendetta against a clinic just because they quoted her a high price.
> 
> Also, be careful when talking and sharing with people who tend to inflate the situation and talk on your behalf to support their statements. I would be very depressed if someone kept bringing up my case and made me famous on the internet by telling everyone how ugly my nose is.
> 
> Mia, could you come here and update us with how your nose looks now please?


@Mia1992 ^


----------



## arcadiarose

Sonya714 said:


> I am totally agreed with you that many time I asked if Mia is happy now she won’t answer my question don’t know why, but when anyone who wants to go to Gng she will bring Mia’s case up and trying to stop them. Personally, for me I will never judge anything that I don’t see. Please end this Mia’s case unless Mia come up here and update herself. For anyone of you wants to go to Gng and wanted to know there is 2 girls on kakao group chat that is now on their 5 or 6 days post op now.



how do i join the kakao group?


----------



## Sonya714

arcadiarose said:


> how do i join the kakao group?


Download kakao app after that give me your kakao id and I will add you in.


----------



## Mn31515

Sonya714 said:


> Download kakao app after that give me your kakao id and I will add you in.


Can you please add me too?


----------



## californiarollin1992

In Mia's case, I feel as if it would have been too early to tell because if I recall correctly, it was her third revision so she is likely facing a longer recovery period and she was only around a week (judging by her thread, not sure if she left comments elsewhere, maybe 2?) post-op when she posted. I freaked out when I first saw my nose because it looked nothing like the nose in the photo I had shown, but I am 24 days post-op now and every day it is shaping up to look more and more like the nose I wanted (my bridge is settling to not look so high and my tip has deswelled more). Personally, I am going to try to refrain from making a conclusive judgment about my experience for a few months because of how tumultuous the recovery process is.

Mia's nose may not have looked as she wanted when she posted, but a girl I had met up with on Purse Forum saw her in person and thought her nose looked really good considering how early she was in her recovery process. Obviously all of these observations have come from other people rather than Mia, though, but I assume her nose was probably not completely botched.


----------



## Sonya714

AshleyLovesYou said:


> In Mia's case, I feel as if it would have been too early to tell because if I recall correctly, it was her third revision so she is likely facing a longer recovery period and she was only around a week (judging by her thread, not sure if she left comments elsewhere, maybe 2?) post-op when she posted. I freaked out when I first saw my nose because it looked nothing like the nose in the photo I had shown, but I am 24 days post-op now and every day it is shaping up to look more and more like the nose I wanted (my bridge is settling to not look so high and my tip has deswelled more). Personally, I am going to try to refrain from making a conclusive judgment about my experience for a few months because of how tumultuous the recovery process is.
> 
> Mia's nose may not have looked as she wanted when she posted, but a girl I had met up with on Purse Forum saw her in person and thought her nose looked really good considering how early she was in her recovery process. Obviously all of these observations have come from other people rather than Mia, though, but I assume her nose was probably not completely botched.


Did you got your done at gng too?


----------



## californiarollin1992

Sonya714 said:


> Did you got your done at gng too?


Yes, I shared my results with you on Kakao  I am still trying to get Purse Forum to change my name lol, and I would write my Kakao ID here but it also has part of my name in it (the ID starts with "A" and ends with "S," the beginning is similar to my Purse Forum name lol!).


----------



## HannahCc

The kakao group you all talking about is for those who go to GNG for ps only? I'm not going to GNG. Can I join? Thanks.


----------



## Sonya714

HannahCc said:


> The kakao group you all talking about is for those who go to GNG for ps only? I'm not going to GNG. Can I join? Thanks.


No its for every clinic not just Gng. If you want to join give me your kakao id.


----------



## HannahCc

Sonya714 said:


> No its for every clinic not just Gng. If you want to join give me your kakao id.



Thanks very much! Pm-ed you [emoji4]


----------



## Ririna

Sonya714 said:


> View attachment 4043923
> 
> Yes MissOrange after I heard what happen to Mia I confronted Gng this is what they told me is it true that Mia is happy now


I just noticed something. In the message, the person from GNG refers to @pacd as "she" even though he's a guy. What the hell?


----------



## Susan.t

GNG really have lots of reviews and even reviews with sponsorship. But anyway now their bad reviews are gradually increasing. They don't even remember or bother to look at their patient before replying. How can they make such a careless insensitive mistake. It's hard to trust them...


----------



## MissOrange

Sonya714 said:


> Just ignore her she been bring about Mia’s case all the time not once did Mia go onto pf to even write her review, but all we hear is from her mouth. I even confronted Gng myself. Missorange if you want us to believe you tell Mia to go on here and tell us.


Hi @Sonya714, I don't know if you are real or a gng shill but here is Mia's review on GNG https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-journey-at-gng-will-be-updating-soon.981100/
She was so distraught and I saw her before and after photos. Her nose ended up as wide as her mouth! Anyone even thinking of a rhino with Dr Seong should be forewarned. Mia cancelled her kakao and PF and will never return to Korea because of the trauma she experienced at GNG. She kakaoed me daily during her 2 weeks in Seoul and would spend days in bed crying over her GNG nose. As she cancelled her kakao when she got home, it is impossible for GNG to have kakaoed her to say she was now happy?! More GNG lies.

If you want a safe rhino, consider Dr Lee at View, PS101, JJ Hong, MVP (Seo for silicone) as I have only come across good results there. GNG has a bad rhino review on SoYoung with photos. Why risk rhino at a place that has a history of negative rhino reviews? I spoke to a girl who was taken back to theatre for excessive bleeding and clots post rhino with Dr Son who has now left GNG and she knows more people who are unhappy with GNG. In the UK, ladies who want rhino go to a plastic surgeon and NOT ENT. ENT is for septoplasty, ie deviated septum and not for cosmetic rhino.

I am not going to respond to shills. Just be forewarned ladies out there! I have an ENT surgery background so know what I am talking about. Anyone who has seen Mia's nose is furious. Anyone who has seen the tiny pieces of bone trimmed as v lines, are surprised. Do yourself a favour, and research other clinics. This one is unethical and dishonest in my professional opinion. Don't be the next GNG victim.


----------



## Sonya714

MissOrange said:


> Hi @Sonya714, I don't know if you are real or a gng shill but here is Mia's review on GNG https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-journey-at-gng-will-be-updating-soon.981100/
> She was so distraught and I saw her before and after photos. Her nose ended up as wide as her mouth! Anyone even thinking of a rhino with Dr Seong should be forewarned. Mia cancelled her kakao and PF and will never return to Korea because of the trauma she experienced at GNG. She kakaoed me daily during her 2 weeks in Seoul and would spend days in bed crying over her GNG nose. As she cancelled her kakao when she got home, it is impossible for GNG to have kakaoed her to say she was now happy?! More GNG lies.
> 
> If you want a safe rhino, consider Dr Lee at View, PS101, JJ Hong, MVP (Seo for silicone) as I have only come across good results there. GNG has a bad rhino review on SoYoung with photos. Why risk rhino at a place that has a history of negative rhino reviews? I spoke to a girl who was taken back to theatre for excessive bleeding and clots post rhino with Dr Son who has now left GNG and she knows more people who are unhappy with GNG. In the UK, ladies who want rhino go to a plastic surgeon and NOT ENT. ENT is for septoplasty, ie deviated septum and not for cosmetic rhino.
> 
> I am not going to respond to shills. Just be forewarned ladies out there! I have an ENT surgery background so know what I am talking about. Anyone who has seen Mia's nose is furious. Anyone who has seen the tiny pieces of bone trimmed as v lines, are surprised. Do yourself a favour, and research other clinics. This one is unethical and dishonest in my professional opinion. Don't be the next GNG victim.


Listen MissOrange I am not anyone’s shill I live in usa trying to find my way to a safe and good clinic in Seoul with good result so far I have been on kakao for couple of weeks and have seen good result from Dr. Seong who does Carol’s nose and Dr. Hong who did Calliecat’s nose. I base on what I see with my own eyes not from what I heard. Besides I am not even sure myself who I will go with because I also considered vip because of rib cartilage, but seem like Dr. Lee from Vip doesn’t do DCF. Hopefully I made myself clear.


----------



## matusz

MissOrange said:


> Hi @Sonya714, I don't know if you are real or a gng shill but here is Mia's review on GNG https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-journey-at-gng-will-be-updating-soon.981100/
> She was so distraught and I saw her before and after photos. Her nose ended up as wide as her mouth! Anyone even thinking of a rhino with Dr Seong should be forewarned. Mia cancelled her kakao and PF and will never return to Korea because of the trauma she experienced at GNG. She kakaoed me daily during her 2 weeks in Seoul and would spend days in bed crying over her GNG nose. As she cancelled her kakao when she got home, it is impossible for GNG to have kakaoed her to say she was now happy?! More GNG lies.
> 
> If you want a safe rhino, consider Dr Lee at View, PS101, JJ Hong, MVP (Seo for silicone) as I have only come across good results there. GNG has a bad rhino review on SoYoung with photos. Why risk rhino at a place that has a history of negative rhino reviews? I spoke to a girl who was taken back to theatre for excessive bleeding and clots post rhino with Dr Son who has now left GNG and she knows more people who are unhappy with GNG. In the UK, ladies who want rhino go to a plastic surgeon and NOT ENT. ENT is for septoplasty, ie deviated septum and not for cosmetic rhino.
> 
> I am not going to respond to shills. Just be forewarned ladies out there! I have an ENT surgery background so know what I am talking about. Anyone who has seen Mia's nose is furious. Anyone who has seen the tiny pieces of bone trimmed as v lines, are surprised. Do yourself a favour, and research other clinics. This one is unethical and dishonest in my professional opinion. Don't be the next GNG victim.



You sound more and more like an MVP promoter every post


----------



## Merose

Sonya714 said:


> Listen MissOrange I am not anyone’s shill I live in usa trying to find my way to a safe and good clinic in Seoul with good result so far I have been on kakao for couple of weeks and have seen good result from Dr. Seong who does Carol’s nose and Dr. Hong who did Calliecat’s nose. I base on what I see with my own eyes not from what I heard. Besides I am not even sure myself who I will go with because I also considered vip because of rib cartilage, but seem like Dr. Lee from Vip doesn’t do DCF. Hopefully I made myself clear.



@Sonya714 , just ignore her - most people who have been here for some time do that. With this type of person, don't feed them, don't give them the attention they need. I really hate those people who post reviews (good or bad) without evidence to support what they say. As you said, I only believe what I see, not what I heard from some random people. From Ashleylovesyou' s comment, someone who met Mia in person thought her nose looked really good - you never know who you can trust, but bashing a clinic enthusiastically to draw people to another clinic sounds more like a shill to me. I am glad that Mia stop talking to her - maybe she saw my message sometime ago warning her about that.


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

buyis said:


> Yes, @MissOrange works in MVP and she works TOO HARD!
> Stop doing dear @MissOrange


Ha ha ha. So not true.
MissOrange is a UK doctor. Check out her videos on YouTube. 
http://www.drunacoales.blogspot.co.uk/
She was botched at DA and is now forever grateful to MVP for the results they have given her. 
You will find good and bad reviews for all clinics so in the end you have to trust your gut instinct and go with who you feel comfortable with. I would go to GNG in a HEARTBEAT if they swear on a Bible that they will do their best to give me Valory’s nose and treat me they way they treated her, ie like the celebrity she is. I am printing her nose out as an example for my revision.


----------



## Jaepiwon

Hi all, I'll be in Korea mid July and was thinking of doing my non surgical rhinoplasty at GNG. Can't seem to find much information about non surgical procedures online, could someone please add me to the Kakao talk as well? Thanks!


----------



## CallieCat

Hey everyone! I meant to update with my recovery process etc but I never got a chance to while in Korea. I’m currently a little over 2 weeks post op rhinoplasty (Dr.Hong) and fat graft (Dr.Kim) with GNG. 

Initially last year when I consulted with GNG for FC I actually consulted with Dr.Seong for rhino as well. Although I couldn’t get rhinoplasty at the time because of funds lol a year later after seeing rhinoplasty results from both Seong and Hong I decided to go with Dr.Hong. I felt really comfortable with him during the consultation and I just felt like he better understood what I wanted. I think if you want a natural nice result Dr.Seong would be your better option, but because my nose wasn’t really bulbous and I just wanted to lengthen my tip and get rid of my hump and make my nose more curved (this was all a bit more on the dramatic side) so I choose Dr.Hong.

As for the first couple of nights right after surgery I found the first night was actually worse for me than my FC. I didn’t feel any pain at all during my FC recovery but with rhino the first night not only was my throat super dry because you have to breathe out of your nose but I couldn’t sleep AT ALL because the pressure from the packing in my nose was giving me such a headache it was extremely uncomfortable. So much so I actually asked GNG if I could stay just one more night because I didn’t feel well and they were kind enough to let me stay a floor below the recovery room (for rhino you only stay at the hospital one night typically so the room I had they had to prepare for another patient) but I felt much better the second day even though I counted the hours down until the packing was removed lol

I didn’t feel really any pain at all from the packing removal and although I could breathe out of my nose you can’t really breathe all to well until the splint is removed. But once the packing was removed I was actually able to go and walk around Korea a bit with Carol and Maggie though we did most of our walking once the cast and splint was removed on day 7.

Fast forward to cast removal..nothing feels better than not having that cast or splint in anymore lol when the cast was removed my side profile was really nice however my nose was super swollen and bulbous at the tip and that lasted about 3/4 days after until I started seeing it slim up a bit. Now on day 15 I think the swelling has definitely gone down so the tip isn’t as bulbous anymore. Though I also have to admit I heal a lot faster than normal people do apparently so just like with my FC I was told I would see my final results much sooner than others would. 

As for fat grafting I’m so so happy with how that turned out! It definitely gave my face a lot more dimension. Although my ps experience is now officially done I can 100% say I’m happy that I chose GNG both times for FC and rhino. If nothing else their aftercare is he best I’ve ever seen. From them letting me stay another night than I was suppose to down to getting cabs for me even if I wasn’t going to the hospital. 

I know they’re slow to respond especially around peek time but I definitely think it’s worth it to wait for a response and if not you can always send them multiple messages. 

I’ll update with photos at my one month mark!


----------



## threewhitefeathers

CallieCat said:


> Hey everyone! I meant to update with my recovery process etc but I never got a chance to while in Korea. I’m currently a little over 2 weeks post op rhinoplasty (Dr.Hong) and fat graft (Dr.Kim) with GNG.
> 
> Initially last year when I consulted with GNG for FC I actually consulted with Dr.Seong for rhino as well. Although I couldn’t get rhinoplasty at the time because of funds lol a year later after seeing rhinoplasty results from both Seong and Hong I decided to go with Dr.Hong. I felt really comfortable with him during the consultation and I just felt like he better understood what I wanted. I think if you want a natural nice result Dr.Seong would be your better option, but because my nose wasn’t really bulbous and I just wanted to lengthen my tip and get rid of my hump and make my nose more curved (this was all a bit more on the dramatic side) so I choose Dr.Hong.
> 
> As for the first couple of nights right after surgery I found the first night was actually worse for me than my FC. I didn’t feel any pain at all during my FC recovery but with rhino the first night not only was my throat super dry because you have to breathe out of your nose but I couldn’t sleep AT ALL because the pressure from the packing in my nose was giving me such a headache it was extremely uncomfortable. So much so I actually asked GNG if I could stay just one more night because I didn’t feel well and they were kind enough to let me stay a floor below the recovery room (for rhino you only stay at the hospital one night typically so the room I had they had to prepare for another patient) but I felt much better the second day even though I counted the hours down until the packing was removed lol
> 
> I didn’t feel really any pain at all from the packing removal and although I could breathe out of my nose you can’t really breathe all to well until the splint is removed. But once the packing was removed I was actually able to go and walk around Korea a bit with Carol and Maggie though we did most of our walking once the cast and splint was removed on day 7.
> 
> Fast forward to cast removal..nothing feels better than not having that cast or splint in anymore lol when the cast was removed my side profile was really nice however my nose was super swollen and bulbous at the tip and that lasted about 3/4 days after until I started seeing it slim up a bit. Now on day 15 I think the swelling has definitely gone down so the tip isn’t as bulbous anymore. Though I also have to admit I heal a lot faster than normal people do apparently so just like with my FC I was told I would see my final results much sooner than others would.
> 
> As for fat grafting I’m so so happy with how that turned out! It definitely gave my face a lot more dimension. Although my ps experience is now officially done I can 100% say I’m happy that I chose GNG both times for FC and rhino. If nothing else their aftercare is he best I’ve ever seen. From them letting me stay another night than I was suppose to down to getting cabs for me even if I wasn’t going to the hospital.
> 
> I know they’re slow to respond especially around peek time but I definitely think it’s worth it to wait for a response and if not you can always send them multiple messages.
> 
> I’ll update with photos at my one month mark!



Hi CallieCat -

Congratulations on your successful surgeries  

If you don't mind me asking, have you been given a discount from GNG for your reviews and also for allowing them to your before and after photos on their Instagram account ?


----------



## CallieCat

threewhitefeathers said:


> Hi CallieCat -
> 
> Congratulations on your successful surgeries
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, have you been given a discount from GNG for your reviews and also for allowing them to your before and after photos on their Instagram account ?



Thank you! For my FC I was given a discount if I let them use my photos/videos on their social media but this time around for rhino I had a promotional insta price that I grabbed when they had that going on so I didn’t get any other discount other than the promotion but they still asked if they could use my photos this time around too and I said they could


----------



## threewhitefeathers

CallieCat said:


> Thank you! For my FC I was given a discount if I let them use my photos/videos on their social media but this time around for rhino I had a promotional insta price that I grabbed when they had that going on so I didn’t get any other discount other than the promotion but they still asked if they could use my photos this time around too and I said they could



That's awesome ! Thank you so much for sharing with all of us here .... Your reviews and comments are really helpful [emoji5]


----------



## Teresa_man99

Carmenkxs said:


> I'm about to have my rhinoplasty (tip reduction, alar plasty (internal), tip augmentation with donated rib, columnella lowering) at GNG tomorrow. My Korean translator assured me that this clinic is extremely reputable amongst Koreans and I felt the most comfortable in this clinic.
> 
> I went to 4 other clinics and had either a very rude reception or insistence that I get other parts done etc.
> 
> I'll update progressively throughout my recovery period. Please feel free to PM me (I'm a new member so I can't PM) if u need more info.
> 
> I can also recommend my translator to you. She was amazing and helped me with a lot prior to arrival and during my consultations. She's worked full time as a translator in a clinic for about 3 years and has been freelance for just under 2 years. She was really concerned about what I wanted versus what typical Koreans get and constantly assured me that she will do her best to make sure my instructions were followed.
> 
> She charges an extremely low rate as well since she's not interesting in ripping us poor foreign patients off haha. Only 100,000-150,000 KRW for 2 days full time and 1-3 days of post recovery (depending on the number of hours). Understand that she's doing this on top of her own business so any time she took out for me is less time for the "money making" part of her job. I would have gladly offered more considering the standard rate per hour is 30,000-50,000 KRW for translation. I made up for it by buying her coffee and a meal haha.
> 
> Looking forward to updating you guys on this page!


I


----------



## Teresa_man99

Carmenkxs said:


> I'm about to have my rhinoplasty (tip reduction, alar plasty (internal), tip augmentation with donated rib, columnella lowering) at GNG tomorrow. My Korean translator assured me that this clinic is extremely reputable amongst Koreans and I felt the most comfortable in this clinic.
> 
> I went to 4 other clinics and had either a very rude reception or insistence that I get other parts done etc.
> 
> I'll update progressively throughout my recovery period. Please feel free to PM me (I'm a new member so I can't PM) if u need more info.
> 
> I can also recommend my translator to you. She was amazing and helped me with a lot prior to arrival and during my consultations. She's worked full time as a translator in a clinic for about 3 years and has been freelance for just under 2 years. She was really concerned about what I wanted versus what typical Koreans get and constantly assured me that she will do her best to make sure my instructions were followed.
> 
> She charges an extremely low rate as well since she's not interesting in ripping us poor foreign patients off haha. Only 100,000-150,000 KRW for 2 days full time and 1-3 days of post recovery (depending on the number of hours). Understand that she's doing this on top of her own business so any time she took out for me is less time for the "money making" part of her job. I would have gladly offered more considering the standard rate per hour is 30,000-50,000 KRW for translation. I made up for it by buying her coffee and a meal haha.
> 
> Looking forward to updating you guys on this page!


What is her name so.i.cant make.contact too


----------



## xxzxxi

FieryCucumber said:


> I recently had surgery with GNG in late January and my honest experience from the consultation right up until now has been nothing short of a nightmare. I'll be posting pictures shortly along with messages and emails if I cant sort it out with the clinic soon enough. I'm so sad.


Please do!! I am so sorry to hear this


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

FieryCucumber said:


> I recently had surgery with GNG in late January and my honest experience from the consultation right up until now has been nothing short of a nightmare. I'll be posting pictures shortly along with messages and emails if I cant sort it out with the clinic soon enough. I'm so sad.


So sorry to hear this. Ouch from rave reviews to BEWARE GNG.


----------



## mountainwater

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> So sorry to hear this. Ouch from rave reviews to BEWARE GNG.


What about recent reviews?


----------



## jayden95

Carmenkxs said:


> I'm about to have my rhinoplasty (tip reduction, alar plasty (internal), tip augmentation with donated rib, columnella lowering) at GNG tomorrow. My Korean translator assured me that this clinic is extremely reputable amongst Koreans and I felt the most comfortable in this clinic.
> 
> I went to 4 other clinics and had either a very rude reception or insistence that I get other parts done etc.
> 
> I'll update progressively throughout my recovery period. Please feel free to PM me (I'm a new member so I can't PM) if u need more info.
> 
> I can also recommend my translator to you. She was amazing and helped me with a lot prior to arrival and during my consultations. She's worked full time as a translator in a clinic for about 3 years and has been freelance for just under 2 years. She was really concerned about what I wanted versus what typical Koreans get and constantly assured me that she will do her best to make sure my instructions were followed.
> 
> She charges an extremely low rate as well since she's not interesting in ripping us poor foreign patients off haha. Only 100,000-150,000 KRW for 2 days full time and 1-3 days of post recovery (depending on the number of hours). Understand that she's doing this on top of her own business so any time she took out for me is less time for the "money making" part of her job. I would have gladly offered more considering the standard rate per hour is 30,000-50,000 KRW for translation. I made up for it by buying her coffee and a meal haha.
> 
> Looking forward to updating you guys on this page!



Hi I Ma planning for a rhino plasty and fc. Can I have the contact for the translator Thanks


----------



## xxzxxi

FieryCucumber said:


> Oh I forgot to mention this is Zygoma and facial contouring.


Omg that is awful >< I hope you get it fixed, that is scary!


----------



## kayart0803

Man- is GNG that good of a hospital anymore? They were high on my list because of the raves (prob from promoters) and now I am seeing BAD reviews of GNG everywhere. Seriously, I don't even know what to believe anymore and it is BEYOND pathetic for these clinics to hire promoters on here. If you're gonna hire promoters, AT LEAST LIVE UP TO THE HYPE. How do these people sleep at night? Knowing they pretty much scammed a good number of people, charging them high prices for surgery, and f%@cking up their faces???


----------



## MissOrange

FieryCucumber said:


> I have multiple issues but I'll talk about the first one so I'm not bombarding everyone at once.
> 
> I have just been referred to a tmj/jaw specialist this week and I need another scan. It's been 4 months and I can't open my mouth beyond two fingers because of my right side. There is also a huge lump on the affected side when I open my mouth and it pulls to one side.
> 
> I showed my original scans from Gng to the doctor treating me, and he seems very concerned by the right side having screws very close to the condyle head which is basically the jaw hinge what opens your mouth. So I'll get a scan in 2 days time.
> 
> I have messaged Gng through whatsapp who told me tmj can't be caused by this procedure but I have found numerous cases with issues.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/24440030/
> 
> ill upload my scans etc when I explain my other issues in more detail as I'm a bit distressed at the moment.


I am so sorry to read this @FieryCucumber. As a doctor I have done my research and after a bad GNG review with photos of zygoma reduction on Soyoung and hearing from Dr Oh at Regen of how it could go wrong and he showed me a bad zygoma reduction at another clinic, I would only choose Regen for zygoma. 

It sounds like a nightmare for you. I pray God helps you to get it fixed so you can have peace again.


----------



## nicloe323

FieryCucumber said:


> Had FC + Zygoma with GNG and was a disastrous experience from start to finish. I urge anyone reading this to please stay away from this hospital.
> 
> I already have consulted with 2 other doctors about my problems as I will require a revision later this year.
> 
> My initial experience prior to surgery was apprehension and after the first day. I was very close to cancelling and going with my other choice. My reason was everything felt cold, robotic and rushed, but I stupidly pushed this to the back of the mind.
> 
> After the surgery I had no idea what the result was like because I was so swollen. i started to suspect something wasn't right about week 6-8 maybe.
> 
> The first problem was the right zygoma was clicking then felt locked and was preventing me from opening my mouth. I put this down to swelling initially. You will get messages from the hospital saying Zygoma cant cause TMJ issues with the joint and to do mouth exercises.
> 
> *Which isnt true* -  https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24440030
> 
> On the third month I decided to get a scan at a local clinic which revealed the screw is very close to the condyle head ( jaw joint ) and my doctor concerned the bone has slightly fused with the joint causing the stiffness. I still cant open my mouth more than 2 fingers because of this after 4 month no matter how hard I try.
> 
> My second problem is I made it very specific to them in emails and hundreds of pictures that *I wanted to keep the jaw angle below my ear. *I sent lots of images like this to make a point. I must have sent over 100 images of women with squarer jaws over email and printed out, because I wanted to make this 100% clear if there was a language issue that they had images to reference,
> 
> View attachment 4076506
> 
> 
> I didn't like the unnatural v-line doll look and I said many times In consultation to Dr Choi that *I want to keep most of my jaw angle.* So when the swelling went down, I found out they didn't listen at all and just did what they pleased, and removed *all of my jaw angle* right up to my ear. I was so angry and crying because at that point, I knew I wasn't listened to at all during any point of the rushed consults (5mins each), they didn't ask me any questions to make sure with me.
> 
> So that is going to require a revision costing me over $10'000 dollars to get a custom angle implant fitted to correct it so I can look like myself again.
> 
> They were quick to realise they made a huge mistake after looking back on all my images I sent, and offered to refund me just for the jaw reduction, basically a very small amount that made no difference given how much I had already spent.
> 
> Here is the message below. They would refund me *only if I didn't post anything on any forums*. It wasn't money because they genuinely cared. It was just money to keep me quiet and protect their own reputation. initially I accepted the refund because I could not work, but after 3 weeks of them pretending they had sent it. I realised I should just tell my story instead and hopefully this becomes more valuable.
> 
> View attachment 4076513
> 
> 
> And when you do finally speak to them about something you know is wrong, you will realise you will feel like you are banging your head against a wall. See conversation below.
> 
> They will just talk about asymmetry ( which was very mild ) and bumpiness which have nothing to do with what my issues were. They will say "give it time for bone remodelling" whatever that means, and all this other stuff, which will just frustrate you more, because they don't listen.
> 
> View attachment 4076520
> 
> 
> In addition to this, I also still have a lot of tightness in my chin and mentalis muscle which hasn't gone away, but I will reserve judgement on this until 7 months or so.
> 
> As for the severe functional and aesthetic issues, and then being offered money to keep quiet, I can only say this is one of the most unprofessional, inhuman, uncaring places I have had ever had the experience to go to, and if you want to risk all of the above based on the glossed over promoter stories then thats fair. But do consider when and if things go wrong, what type of Hospital you are dealing with, and the problems you will be let with.
> 
> You can DM me for more questions and information. I have all emails and scans and everything else. I documented everything to make sure of this.
> 
> Thanks everyone xxx







Anyone who's thinking of going to GNG should definitely read this.


----------



## nicloe323

FieryCucumber said:


> So this is going to be one of my last quick updates probably as I'm so upset.
> 
> View attachment 4078373
> 
> 
> I just received a message (above) from GNG Hospital, in a veiled way saying they could publish my photos *without my permission *if they wanted*,* which obviously shows that they seem to have no idea about patient confidentiality or patient privacy. Prior to surgery I said that they could post some of my results on social channels *only under the strict provision that I was satisfied with the surgery.*
> 
> I have no idea how they can use my photos they have as a marker of successful surgery. Keep in mind when they took photos,  I was massively swollen and and only a few days out from surgery. They also outlined they refunded me because of my "dissatisfaction" so I want to go into that:
> 
> 1 ) I haven't even been refunded anything at all: They promised a refund 16 days ago. It never arrived and they kept telling me that it was my banks fault and they were withholding the money from me, or other bizarre reasons.
> 
> 2 ) It wasn't a refund for "dissatisfaction" at all: It was a *very small* *partial* *payment under the strict provision I would keep quiet. *I mean they even made me sign a contract (below) so they could take legal action if I told my story online, which in my opinion is just really cruel in my eyes, given what I had to go through.
> 
> If they really cared about me and this was about my "dissatisfaction", would they make me sign this type of contract?
> 
> View attachment 4078377
> 
> 
> As for the surgery which was they claim was successful. Lets me talk quickly about that:
> 
> At the start of this post mentioned I can only open my mouth to 2 fingers because of my right side of jaw being restricted and locking. None of these issues I had prior to surgery. I cant describe how horribly awful this is, and I have had to pay to see a TMJ specialist for scans, which I am still waiting for results. That has cost me alone $725 for scans and consults.
> 
> As for the Facial contouring itself....
> 
> *Heres a sample of some of the numerous images I sent via email and printed out to take with me*. Please note that every picture I chose showed clear strong refined jawlines. No vlines....no extreme resections of the mandible. All of them have clear jawlines under their ear. Just subtle and natural.
> View attachment 4078382
> 
> Now compare that with my scan (below). Its important you note the position of the ear in green as that gives you an indication that it was completely removed. This shows you my issue with them. After sending countless images and instructions *not to do that one particular thing*...they went ahead and completely disregarded all of my desires and did what they wanted. I wasn't listened to at any point.
> 
> They said the surgery was not a mistake. So just to summarise and be as honest as I can, you can make your own minds up about if it was a mistake or not.
> 
> Imagine going to GNG Hospital for a rhinoplasty for example, and taking along pictures of all the noses you liked. Then imagine waking up and getting a completely different style of nose to what you asked for, or another procedure like breast surgery getting different sized breasts etc. Imagine how angry, confused and upset you would be, at the fact that they just didn't listen to you, despite being clear and precise in what you wanted and doing all your research.
> 
> View attachment 4078386
> 
> 
> They display all the hallmarks and traits of bad surgeons and unethical practice. Good surgeons and good hospitals will take time to ask you lots of questions to make sure, to actually pay attention to all the details to make sure patient and surgeon are on the same page, and reassure you. GNG just felt like a factory, and Its my fault and I should have listened to my heart, because now I need a revision later this year and possibly multiple TMJ treatments or surgery because of this place.
> 
> I'm hoping I have proved to anyone considering them that you should avoid GNG Hospital no matter what procedure you are considering. Completely unethical, sly, underhand, defensive, self-serving, detached. Everything you wouldn't want from a hospital or clinic.
> 
> So thats the last I will say on it. I have more images if people want to message me about more details but I'm trying to stay as private as i can of course. Whatever money they tried to offer me isn't worth helping others in hindsight, so hopefully this is worth it and it helps you make a wiser decision.
> 
> xx


 






I can't believe how unethical they are. I am sorry. Anyone who's thinking of going to GNG should definitely read this. ​


----------



## buyis

Jaepiwon said:


> Hi all, I'll be in Korea mid July and was thinking of doing my non surgical rhinoplasty at GNG. Can't seem to find much information about non surgical procedures online, could someone please add me to the Kakao talk as well? Thanks!


Non surgical rhinoplasty? Do you mean filler?


----------



## nicloe323

FieryCucumber said:


> Oh I forgot to mention this is Zygoma and facial contouring.


 
Is GNG famous for fc?


----------



## mlydzz

nicloe323 said:


> Is GNG famous for fc?


No they were famous for their nosejobs


----------



## Honeyjello

mlydzz said:


> No they were famous for their nosejobs


What about eyelid surgery then? I heard dr park there is not bad?


----------



## mlydzz

Honeyjello said:


> What about eyelid surgery then? I heard dr park there is not bad?


no idea


----------



## nicloe323

mlydzz said:


> No they were famous for their nosejobs



they Were, Yes. 
It seemed that there were too many good reviews on GNG recently.


----------



## European95xx_

FieryCucumber said:


> Oh I forgot to mention this is Zygoma and facial contouring.



So sorry to hear that :// Hope things get better for you eventually! GNG is on my list, but after hearing this I will definitely be more careful. I did hear a lot of good reviews, but it´s also important to hear the bad ones as well.


----------



## nicloe323

European95xx_ said:


> So sorry to hear that :// Hope things get better for you eventually! GNG is on my list, but after hearing this I will definitely be more careful. I did hear a lot of good reviews, but it´s also important to hear the bad ones as well.


Most of the rave reviews should not be trusted  Be careful of their reviews written by their promoters.
They propositioned me to be a promoter to get a 50% discount at GNG.
​


----------



## xxzxxi

nicloe323 said:


> Most of the rave reviews should not be trusted  Be careful of their reviews written by their promoters.
> They propositioned me to be a promoter to get a 50% discount at GNG.
> ​



Hey are you sure it wasn’t 15% and you heard wrong? I consulted with them and actually asked for a discount and I mentioned you and they said they only offer 15%! I’m just wondering because tbh 50% would make the surgery so cheap and it would convince me to go with Hong (who hasn’t botched anyone so far haha)


----------



## nicloe323

xxzxxi said:


> Hey are you sure it wasn’t 15% and you heard wrong? I consulted with them and actually asked for a discount and I mentioned you and they said they only offer 15%! I’m just wondering because tbh 50% would make the surgery so cheap and it would convince me to go with Hong (who hasn’t botched anyone so far haha)



Hi @xxzxxi
It was 50%.
Thank you.


----------



## xxzxxi

nicloe323 said:


> Hi @xxzxxi
> It was 50%.
> Thank you.


DAMN thanks! I’ll talk to them again


----------



## MissOrange

xxzxxi said:


> DAMN thanks! I’ll talk to them again


Are you sure you want to risk your nose at GNG. Here is a real patient's GNG rhino from earlier this year. This could be you!


----------



## European95xx_

nicloe323 said:


> Most of the rave reviews should not be trusted  Be careful of their reviews written by their promoters.
> They propositioned me to be a promoter to get a 50% discount at GNG.
> ​


Thanks for the heads up!  To be honest, I would like to do promo for a clinic. Mostly because of the discounts. I even asked a clinic if they´d be interested sharing my photos for a discout and they said yes.  Think they said they would give me 30% off. However, I´m no sell out and I would still write an honest review after the surgery.


----------



## xxzxxi

MissOrange said:


> Are you sure you want to risk your nose at GNG. Here is a real patient's GNG rhino from earlier this year. This could be you!


Eek yes I saw that, thanks Miss Orange! I think its better to judge by surgeon rather than clinic and I'm a huge fan of Dr Hong's results! I believe all the botches were done by Dr Seong so I will be avoiding him


----------



## caliRoll

xxzxxi said:


> Eek yes I saw that, thanks Miss Orange! I think its better to judge by surgeon rather than clinic and I'm a huge fan of Dr Hong's results! I believe all the botches were done by Dr Seong so I will be avoiding him



Is this true?  They were all by Dr. Seong?


----------



## xxzxxi

caliRoll said:


> Is this true?  They were all by Dr. Seong?


Yes as far as I know! The ones that were posted on here anyway


----------



## nicloe323

European95xx_ said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  To be honest, I would like to do promo for a clinic. Mostly because of the discounts. I even asked a clinic if they´d be interested sharing my photos for a discout and they said yes.  Think they said they would give me 30% off. However, I´m no sell out and I would still write an honest review after the surgery.


If you get big discount, you need to write GOOD reviews because they give you big discount and you do promo for a clinic. That's why they give you big discount.


----------



## European95xx_

nicloe323 said:


> If you get big discount, you need to write GOOD reviews because they give you big discount and you do promo for a clinic. That's why they give you big discount.


I know, but I would never choose a bad clinic to begin with. I think by agreeing to do promo you are most likely to get good surgery! Correct me if I`m wrong. I don`t see anything wrong in promoting a clinic you believe in tbh.


----------



## lanaxo23

European95xx_ said:


> I would like to do promo for a clinic. Mostly because of the discounts ... However, I´m no sell out and I would still write an honest review after the surgery.



What is happening? you just announced to the forum and admins that you plan to break its rules by promoting and shilling. How will u be able to make unbiased and critical comments about the clinic? u think that's what they're going to give u discounts for?


----------



## nicloe323

lanaxo23 said:


> What is happening? you just announced to the forum and admins that you plan to break its rules by promoting and shilling. How will u be able to make unbiased and critical comments about the clinic? u think that's what they're going to give u discounts for?


She seems like a GNG promotor @European95xx_
LOL


----------



## nicloe323

FieryCucumber said:


> Exactly Lanaxo.
> 
> GNG Hospital and other places aren't charities offering you discounts. They are a business that will use you as promotion tool to make them money.
> 
> So yes, the onus is on them to do a good job and make sure you are happy. But what if it goes wrong? They will drop you like a stone, try and brush it under the carpet, and try the same practice with someone else. This is what happened with me.
> 
> If you go to a company that tries to silence people like myself by getting them to sign contracts not to write reviews, then its your own fault if you get into a sticky situation. I cant really say much more.
> 
> You have been warned by a few people here about this clinic. I just hope people listen and do some further research and find somewhere else.




Yeah, I agree with you. 
It is a business. They are not a charity.


----------



## nicloe323

Do you know that one of my friend's (I met a friend in Korea) cousin worked at GNG and I luckily was able to get some details about them. She told me that the locals only really know them for their sleep center and their plastic surgery center is unheard of within the locals, so they don't actually have much local patients. Since they don't have much local patients, they're focusing their marketing to foreigners through the forum and through YouTube (like Valory). Mostly, they're putting up fake reviews and asking their foreigner patients to write reviews online by offering them huge discounts.

She also told me that although GNG's rhinoplasty specialists are good at functional surgery, they don't have experience in aesthetic surgery so for most of the results the nose looks big and masculine, which is okay for their male patients, but not so much for their female patients. Because of this they get a lot of complaints from their female patients that got rhinoplasty done there because the results don't look good. Just want to share what I found out because it seems that what we know about them is really different to what I heard.


----------



## a$applasty

So can we safely put GNG in the blacklist alongside others like grand, ID or not yet?


----------



## nicloe323

a$applasty said:


> So can we safely put GNG in the blacklist alongside others like grand, ID or not yet?


There are many bad reviews about GNG on the forum now.


----------



## nicloe323

a$applasty said:


> hello all, first post on here
> 
> seriously considering gng for my primary rhino (toss up between gng and 8/31) but one thing I noticed was that it's a bit difficult finding detailed info on the doctors' qualifications as listed here http://www.gnghospital.com/en/medical-staff/
> leading me to question if most of the doctors are actually board certified?? specifically seong (who I'm hoping to have my procedure with), hong, and choi (who seems to be popular for fc)
> 
> Looking up their names on this database
> http://www.prskorea.co.kr/english/ only two of the doctors popped up (Hye young kim and chan young park - who was listed as a Wonjin doctor not GNG, april31 rhino specialist Kim is also listed + few of his researches and memberships can be found online, which doesn't seem to be the case for dr Seong and co  ) The point is, I'm not sure if these doctors are truly as qualified as the website suggests and will give me the results I hope for... given the negative reviews earlier mentioned + one I read earlier on so young, this has all made me very apprehensive. The good thing though is that none of them seem severe or life threatening. Lots of good results as well which is why I'm considering gng in the first place.
> 
> If anyone can shed some light on this I'd really appreciate it. I've heard some negative reviews about A31 as well and was heavily leaning towards GNG but after thinking this over I'm now stuck once again lol. Can someone explain to me why GNG doctors' names don't seem to be available on Korean ps board lists and as such, is there any definite way to figure out if they have the necessary skills to create beautiful noses?
> 
> Also noticed that most of them previously worked at clinics known for being "factories" / known for botched job/death/shadow doctor like Wonjin, ID, Cinderella, Shimmian, etc should this be a cause for concern?
> 
> Prior experiences and pics would help ty


From what I've seen in the forum, Cinderella and Shimmian are ok. 


Dr. Seong at GNG is not board certified, one of my friend's cousin worked at GNG and I luckily was able to get some details about them.
Their rhinoplasty specialists are good at functional surgery, they don't have experience in aesthetic surgery because they are not board certified. So for most of the results the nose looks big and masculine, which is okay for their male patients, but not so much for their female patients. Because of this they get a lot of complaints from their female patients that got rhinoplasty done there because the results don't look good. Just want to share what I found out because it seems that what we know about them is really different to what I heard.


----------



## MissOrange

@FieryCucumber I am so sorry you had the opposite done to your jaw. You brought a ton of images to show the subtle jaw change you wanted and yet GNG didn't listen. Truly shocking.

Ok i spoke to a GNG patient who has agreed for me to post a photo of her eye showing a  lump of fat graft distorting her lid as it weighs down the outer edge so that eye is more closed than the other side. She had face fg at GNG earlier this year. She even went back postop and asked them to take the lump out but they refused.  That means even when they give a bad result they refuse to correct. She had to fly back with uneven lids and a fat graft lump which has now scared her off fat grafting! Since she flew half way across the world she says she will have to live with it for now. Sad. GNG should have taken her back to theatre to remove the lump and add fine layers of fat graft for a smooth subbrow. That is why I only recommend Dr Seo at mvp or Fresh for fat grafting.


----------



## nicloe323

I just saw it and she got fc ag GNG last year. Who did perform this surgery? Dr. Choi?
Because they tagged #boardcertifiedplasticsurgeon, but I saw Dr. Seong and Dr. Choi are not.


----------



## nicloe323

FieryCucumber said:


> Anyone should watch this. Please go to places which don't photoshop their images. Otherwise you are being tricked.
> 
> GNG Hospital are one of the ones most guilty of this.
> 
> 
> 
> The GNG Hospital bait. Put a picture of a girl with no makeup on and bit of acne with a miserable face. Then compare that image with a filtered photo with a face full of makeup, and perfect hair , and at a completely different angle.
> 
> Wow really honest, well done. So much for objectivity.
> 
> View attachment 4104609
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104612




Do you know they tagged #boardcertifiedplasticsurgeon, but they are not.


----------



## a$applasty

dr choi fc at gng has left and been replaced by dong pill cho apparently. i looked up prskorea and dr hye young kim as well has a suspension of qualification...


----------



## MissOrange

FieryCucumber said:


> Anyone should watch this. Please go to places which don't photoshop their images. Otherwise you are being tricked.
> 
> GNG Hospital are one of the ones most guilty of this.
> 
> 
> 
> The GNG Hospital bait. Put a picture of a girl with no makeup on and bit of acne with a miserable face. Then compare that image with a filtered photo with a face full of makeup, and perfect hair , and at a completely different angle.
> 
> Wow really honest, well done. So much for objectivity.
> 
> View attachment 4104609
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104612



That instagram link video is incredible! It already has over 10 million hits in a day. Definitely going viral. Prosthetic fake noses or something put on top of the nose! Wow and peeling off something on the face? Fake skin? Yep in future ask to see like for like b&a's both without makeup and taken at the same angle with hair behind the ears. Gosh the no makeup faces look sooo different. Thank you for sharing the video link! What an eye opener. Would save a fortune in ps if I learnt all their makeup techniques. Reminded me of when I was young and dating. No man ever saw me without makeup! Only my husband on our honeymoon. Oh and the 1000s who have seen my old ugly no makeup photos on pf but who cares when you reach 50s. lol


----------



## pspi

FieryCucumber said:


> GNG Hospital and many other places seem to think that obliterating the mandible angle and elongating the chin is somehow feminine, and isn't going to contribute to aging in 2-5 years after surgery or even before that.


My chin was elongated from the surgeries I had there, though my mandible seems angular as before and quite unchanged (so far - still a bit swollen). It seems consistent with the style you've shown in the pictures. I've noticed it a lot lately when I practice smiling and opening my mouth in the mirror. I wanted a v-line and I think they thought just elongating my chin would be enough.


----------



## nicloe323

a$applasty said:


> dr choi fc at gng has left and been replaced by dong pill cho apparently. i looked up prskorea and dr hye young kim as well has a suspension of qualification...


Are they for fc? Do they have experiences?


----------



## GlitterOcean

Hi Everyone,

Has anyone recently done rhinoplasty with GNG or booked in for rhinoplasty at GNG? I’m definitely going to book a consult in sometime early next year. Would love to know about your PS journey. 

I’d like to know how long I should spend in Korea? Is 2 weeks enough?

Also, feel free to privately message me or send me a message on Kakao.



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## nicloe323

GlitterOcean said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Has anyone recently done rhinoplasty with GNG or booked in for rhinoplasty at GNG? I’m definitely going to book a consult in sometime early next year. Would love to know about your PS journey.
> 
> I’d like to know how long I should spend in Korea? Is 2 weeks enough?
> 
> Also, feel free to privately message me or send me a message on Kakao.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/crushed-after-a-botched-rhinoplasty-at-gng.987769/
They have many bad reviews now.


----------



## nicloe323

GlitterOcean said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Has anyone recently done rhinoplasty with GNG or booked in for rhinoplasty at GNG? I’m definitely going to book a consult in sometime early next year. Would love to know about your PS journey.
> 
> I’d like to know how long I should spend in Korea? Is 2 weeks enough?
> 
> Also, feel free to privately message me or send me a message on Kakao.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Hi, are you going to GNG? Did you book for rhinoplasty?


----------



## Sandra778

GlitterOcean said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Has anyone recently done rhinoplasty with GNG or booked in for rhinoplasty at GNG? I’m definitely going to book a consult in sometime early next year. Would love to know about your PS journey.
> 
> I’d like to know how long I should spend in Korea? Is 2 weeks enough?
> 
> Also, feel free to privately message me or send me a message on Kakao.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I heard they have a lot of bad results recently and there were communication problems with the translators and patients.


----------



## Milka_H

I had GNG on top of my list but not so sure anymore since it is so hard to communicate with them. I emailed them first and then a girl named Claire responded back with the quotations for revision rhinoplasty. After i sent my pictures which she asked for she disappeared and didn't bother to comment regarding my pictures I had sent. And then I tried to communicate with them through WhatsApp but it was also very hard to get responses from them. They don't answer to all my questions when they respond. Very frustrating ...


----------



## Sandra778

Milka_H said:


> I had GNG on top of my list but not so sure anymore since it is so hard to communicate with them. I emailed them first and then a girl named Claire responded back with the quotations for revision rhinoplasty. After i sent my pictures which she asked for she disappeared and didn't bother to comment regarding my pictures I had sent. And then I tried to communicate with them through WhatsApp but it was also very hard to get responses from them. They don't answer to all my questions when they respond. Very frustrating ...


Very hard to communicate with them. Frustrating and weird.


----------



## nicloe323

Milka_H said:


> I had GNG on top of my list but not so sure anymore since it is so hard to communicate with them. I emailed them first and then a girl named Claire responded back with the quotations for revision rhinoplasty. After i sent my pictures which she asked for she disappeared and didn't bother to comment regarding my pictures I had sent. And then I tried to communicate with them through WhatsApp but it was also very hard to get responses from them. They don't answer to all my questions when they respond. Very frustrating ...


There's many bad reviews coming out now so I would avoid GNG because one of my friend's cousin worked at GNG and she told me that the locals only really know them for their sleep center and their plastic surgery center is unheard of within the locals, so they don't actually have much local patients. Since they don't have much local patients, they're focusing their marketing to foreigners through the forum and through YouTube (like Valory). Mostly, they're putting up fake reviews and asking their foreigner patients to write reviews online by offering them huge discounts.

She also told me that although GNG's rhinoplasty specialists are good at functional surgery, they don't have experience in aesthetic surgery so for most of the results the nose looks big and masculine, which is okay for their male patients, but not so much for their female patients. Because of this they get a lot of complaints from their female patients that got rhinoplasty done there because the results don't look good. Just want to share what I found out because it seems that what we know about them is really different to what I heard.


----------



## Milka_H

@nicloe323 I've read the exact same feedback from you in a different thread! Do you copy and paste your response each time?


----------



## nicloe323

People should know about it before they go since there are many bad reviews about GNG.


----------



## andrea mitchell

Hi everyone, 
If anyone is going to be in Korea during August  28-Sep. 08 please let me know & hit me up! I'll have a consultation with JK, JW, GNG and CInderrella. How do i join the kakao group?


----------



## nicloe323

andrea mitchell said:


> Hi everyone,
> If anyone is going to be in Korea during August  28-Sep. 08 please let me know & hit me up! I'll have a consultation with JK, JW, GNG and CInderrella. How do i join the kakao group?


GNG is putting up fake reviews and asking their foreigner patients to write reviews online by offering them huge discounts. Moreover they don't have much local patients, they're focusing their marketing to foreigners for money. People should know about it before they go


----------



## helloheymee

nicloe323 said:


> GNG is putting up fake reviews and asking their foreigner patients to write reviews online by offering them huge discounts. Moreover they don't have much local patients, they're focusing their marketing to foreigners for money. People should know about it before they go



I am planning to get a rhinoplasty and facial contouring but wasn't sure where to go in for consultation. I saw people fussing about GNG, what the heck is going on??


----------



## Taylor Lee

andrea mitchell said:


> Hi everyone,
> If anyone is going to be in Korea during August  28-Sep. 08 please let me know & hit me up! I'll have a consultation with JK, JW, GNG and CInderrella. How do i join the kakao group?



Looks like you're going to most places that I have been told to avoid! I'm new to the Purseforum but check out @helloheymee 's thread recently, where we spoke about some of the bad news on the clinics you mentioned! and if youre going for 10 days maybe you can squeeze in some of the more locally renown clinics that don't advertise too much to foreigners. I'll try to add the thread link here...hope it works 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/recommendation-for-fc-and-rhinoplasty.993842/


----------



## Taylor Lee

nicloe323 said:


> Do you know that one of my friend's (I met a friend in Korea) cousin worked at GNG and I luckily was able to get some details about them. She told me that the locals only really know them for their sleep center and their plastic surgery center is unheard of within the locals, so they don't actually have much local patients. Since they don't have much local patients, they're focusing their marketing to foreigners through the forum and through YouTube (like Valory). Mostly, they're putting up fake reviews and asking their foreigner patients to write reviews online by offering them huge discounts.
> 
> She also told me that although GNG's rhinoplasty specialists are good at functional surgery, they don't have experience in aesthetic surgery so for most of the results the nose looks big and masculine, which is okay for their male patients, but not so much for their female patients. Because of this they get a lot of complaints from their female patients that got rhinoplasty done there because the results don't look good. Just want to share what I found out because it seems that what we know about them is really different to what I heard.



@helloheymee seems like similar information to what I've heard through my local friend!


----------



## nicloe323

helloheymee said:


> I am planning to get a rhinoplasty and facial contouring but wasn't sure where to go in for consultation. I saw people fussing about GNG, what the heck is going on??



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/crushed-after-a-botched-rhinoplasty-at-gng.987769/
Many bad reviews


----------



## nicloe323

Taylor Lee said:


> @helloheymee seems like similar information to what I've heard through my local friend!


Really?


----------



## andrea mitchell

Thank you so much about the information.



Taylor Lee said:


> Looks like you're going to most places that I have been told to avoid! I'm new to the Purseforum but check out @helloheymee 's thread recently, where we spoke about some of the bad news on the clinics you mentioned! and if youre going for 10 days maybe you can squeeze in some of the more locally renown clinics that don't advertise too much to foreigners. I'll try to add the thread link here...hope it works
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/recommendation-for-fc-and-rhinoplasty.993842/


----------



## Madambutterfly89

Have you found a surgeon to help fix your jawline?




QUOTE="FieryCucumber, post: 32617882, member: 642752"]I just wanted to remind everyone what a disgusting hospital this is. I will be updating my situation shortly and how much my revision is going to cost me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## alicia K

Same ! Did you ever find out? I’m looking for a rhino and a genioplasty as well


jacobjarred30 said:


> This isan excellent question! Who is the best, I might be going here for rhinoplasty and genioplasty


----------



## cararchitect

I was considering GNG Hospital however now I am reconsidering after reading this thread and other reviews. I am getting so lost trying to find a good doctor for my revision rhinoplasty


----------



## yumekocreamy

cararchitect said:


> I was considering GNG Hospital however now I am reconsidering after reading this thread and other reviews. I am getting so lost trying to find a good doctor for my revision rhinoplasty


GNG is not really recommanded yes 
 Cocoline, kowon are nose specialist ^^
you have also hanabi but review can be mix. But specialist too


----------



## cararchitect

yumekocreamy said:


> GNG is not really recommanded yes
> Cocoline, kowon are nose specialist ^^
> you have also hanabi but review can be mix. But specialist too


Thanks! Do you have links to their websites? I can’t find any info on Google.


----------



## Pakune

GNG is the worst clinic I have contacted so far. I even went to a consultation and I felt so bad going there. The consultant are bad , they use old engines. I didn’t even meet the surgeon because they said she was busy while I waited for 2 hours. And they still asked for money… 

i blacklisted them forever and I’m not surprised people get botched there. 
worst of the worst. No respect for patients, and outdated stuff


----------



## yumekocreamy

Yes sure ^^
https://www.cocoline.co.kr/  for kowon exept translate you don’t Hana English choose but the doctor can speak English if you contact with him with kakakotalk. You can find conversation in this forum about these three clinic and other too if you want ^^






						코원성형외과
					

코성형 NO1 코원! 김형택 대표원장



					kowonps.com
				



Hanabi in English http://hanabiclinic.com/?ckattempt=1


----------



## yumekocreamy

Pakune said:


> GNG is the worst clinic I have contacted so far. I even went to a consultation and I felt so bad going there. The consultant are bad , they use old engines. I didn’t even meet the surgeon because they said she was busy while I waited for 2 hours. And they still asked for money…
> 
> i blacklisted them forever and I’m not surprised people get botched there.
> worst of the worst. No respect for patients, and outdated stuff



Clinic for foreigner no surprise about the money, agree


----------



## Pakune

yumekocreamy said:


> Clinic for foreigner no surprise about the money, agree


Yes… honestly I felt a bad vibe the first minute I entered in the clinic.
No Korean only Chinese fancy patient.. it was so strange….


----------



## yumekocreamy

You did 





Pakune said:


> Yes… honestly I felt a bad vibe the first minute I entered in the clinic.
> No Korean only Chinese fancy patient.. it was so strange….





You did the right choice specially if you are not at ease and chill with them.  
I saw that you had bad impressions  about view too. I spoke with them and they try to sell me few surgeries I didn’t want. Anyway, did you 
 find a place you want to do your surgery ? Or you already did it ? ^^


----------



## Pakune

yumekocreamy said:


> You did
> 
> 
> 
> You did the right choice specially if you are not at ease and chill with them.
> I saw that you had bad impressions  about view too. I spoke with them and they try to sell me few surgeries I didn’t want. Anyway, did you
> find a place you want to do your surgery ? Or you already did it ? ^^


View… I won’t say more about them but I hope my silence say it all lol…

i went to a smaller clinic and blacklisted all the big clinics specialized in foreigners


----------



## krod2017

Interesting


----------



## Pakune

Pakune said:


> View… I won’t say more about them but I hope my silence say it all lol…
> 
> i went to a smaller clinic and blacklisted all the big clinics specialized in foreigners


----------



## cocobunny8080

Thank you for your review Is your nose holding up well so far?


----------



## Amy5039

I am interested in GNG too. Has anyone visited GNG recently? I think they don't have recent reviews.


----------



## wan lee

Thank ypu for sharing
I visited gng and had a consultation.
I decided operaps, but gng's service was also nice


----------



## wannaknows

Anyone with further insight about GNG? I understand they are not popular with Korean locals, and some people are put off by them offering incentivised reviews, but to be honest several clinics I've spoken to offer incentivised reviews not just GNG. 
Despite the concerns about the clinic, I still think they look like quite a favourable contender for my situation as someone who wants a no-implant functional rhinoplasty. The fact that they target mostly international patients could be seen as a red flag, but somehow it also gives me confidence to know that the surgeons there have probably got experience operating nose types like mine (European) as well? I like that they have ENTs with a focus on natural results.

IDK, if you couldn't tell I have very mixed feelings about this clinic. And it's probably more productive to discuss particular doctors rather than the whole clinic. I was considering to go with Dr Seong if I went there as he's the chief surgeon and has the most experience.

Does anyone have any opinions or observations on my thoughts about GNG for rhinoplasty?


----------



## Jessicala

wannaknows said:


> Anyone with further insight about GNG? I understand they are not popular with Korean locals, and some people are put off by them offering incentivised reviews, but to be honest several clinics I've spoken to offer incentivised reviews not just GNG.
> Despite the concerns about the clinic, I still think they look like quite a favourable contender for my situation as someone who wants a no-implant functional rhinoplasty. The fact that they target mostly international patients could be seen as a red flag, but somehow it also gives me confidence to know that the surgeons there have probably got experience operating nose types like mine (European) as well? I like that they have ENTs with a focus on natural results.
> 
> IDK, if you couldn't tell I have very mixed feelings about this clinic. And it's probably more productive to discuss particular doctors rather than the whole clinic. I was considering to go with Dr Seong if I went there as he's the chief surgeon and has the most experience.
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions or observations on my thoughts about GNG for rhinoplasty?


I went there for a consultation and it was the worst experience in my whole life lol 
The accommodation and engineering are very old and they didn’t even let me meet the surgeons. They still asked me to pay for this pity prestation lol


----------



## wannaknows

Jessicala said:


> I went there for a consultation and it was the worst experience in my whole life lol
> The accommodation and engineering are very old and they didn’t even let me meet the surgeons. They still asked me to pay for this pity prestation lol


Damn... That sucks. Thanks for sharing. Bumping them down my priority list of consultations then


----------



## miami7351

Their recent reviews on google are nothing but great. Everyone has different tastes I guess.


----------



## cocobunny8080

miami7351 said:


> Their recent reviews on google are nothing but great. Everyone has different tastes I guess.


I think they are doing so many ADs


----------



## NanachiUwU

I was interested in them before, but I heard they had some legal issues with doing vlines without getting consent first and shady stuff like that.

I really like the amount of bone they cut on their x-rays, it seems more than other places who do conservative cuts.


----------



## miami7351

NanachiUwU said:


> I was interested in them before, but I heard they had some legal issues with doing vlines without getting consent first and shady stuff like that.
> 
> I really like the amount of bone they cut on their x-rays, it seems more than other places who do conservative cuts.


I know about the legal issue, but the thing is that the guy wanted to get the money out of it. There was nothing wrong with the procedures or consent. He wrote the hate comment online and got a refund more than once.


----------

